# CABANA BAY BEACH RESORT Thread..........



## schumigirl

*With the recent events and uncertainty, macraven and I have discussed whether to make changes to the hotel stickies. *

*However, we have decided to leave them as they are for now, as this is an ever changing situation and certainly unprecedented. *

*Once any changes and updates have been announced and confirmed by Loews we will update them all with correct information. *






*Experience the affordable Cabana Bay Beach Resort at Universal Orlando........

This resort is a vibrant and colourful retro design with rooms and Suites designed for fun and affordability........Ideal for larger families and anyone who appreciates the striking colour themes and the amazing 50`s and 60`s designed Retro Details of a bygone era.

This really is a one of a kind resort.......beautifully themed with a host of accommodation options for small and larger groups alike. 

All the hotel guest rooms are themed with fun and useful touches from that era. Choose from standard rooms that sleep up to four or family suites that can accommodate up to six people and feature a kitchenette for ease and convenience.

With the new towers opening in 2017 some offering amazing views of Volcano Bay the new Water Theme Park, this will bring available rooms at this popular Beach Resort to 2,200.

***THERE IS NO EXPRESS PASS AS A PERK OF STAYING AT THIS RESORT, YOU DO GET EARLY ENTRY ACCESS. REGARDLESS OF WHO YOU BOOK YOUR HOTEL STAY WITH YOU WILL GET THE PERK OF EE**




https://www.loewshotels.com/cabana-bay-hotel/discover/services-amenities 
(added July 29, 2018)



Pet Policy

Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort does not allow pets but if you want to bring your furry friend, Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel®, Loews Sapphire Falls Resort and Loews Royal Pacific Resort all allow pets for a fee of $100†††. 



STANDARD ROOM CHOICES

One (1) 40" flat panel television with HD channels*

*2 queen size beds*


*Cuisinart single coffee pod brewer*


*Mini refrigerator*


*Iron, ironing board, hairdryer and in-room safe*


*Complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel*


*Upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs*
*Standard Room
The Tower Rooms are a great place to shift your vacation into relaxation. Two queen beds, iconic décor, and a flat screen TV make your room a private getaway. Pull back the curtains to let in the Florida sunshine or pull them tight for a restful night’s sleep before a day in the parks. 


Poolside Room
Open the curtains and enjoy views of the lush foliage surrounding the expansive pool area that leads to the lazy river. Just like the roadside motels of days past, the pool area is always a fun place to be and be seen. This Tower Room features two queen beds, iconic décor, and a flat screen TV to make your room a private getaway. 




FAMILY SUITE CHOICES

Kitchenette with mini refrigerator, microwave and small sink*

*Two (2) 40" flat panel televisions with HD channels*


*2 queen size beds*


*Living room with a full-size pull-out sofa*


*Complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel*


*Upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs*


*Cuisinart double pod coffee brewer*


*Iron, ironing board, hairdryer and in-room safe*


*Extra-large bathroom features preparation space for 3 people at once*
*Courtyard Family Suite
There’s plenty of space for the whole family in the charming Family Suites. These retro rooms boast colourful décor, sleeping accommodations for six, two flat screen TVs, a kitchenette area, and a sliding partition for privacy. The extra-large bathroom features preparation spaces for three people at once, so everyone can get to the park early. 


Courtyard Family Suite Poolside
Open the curtains and let the sun shine in. These Family Suites open up to the courtyard and pool area with sleeping accommodations for six, two flat screen TVs, a kitchenette area, and a sliding partition for privacy. The extra-large bathroom features preparation spaces for three people at once, so everyone can get to the park early. 


Tower Family Suite
The Tower Suites are perfect for families and small groups. These retro rooms boast colorful décor, sleeping accommodations for six, two flat screen TVs, a kitchenette area, and a sliding partition for privacy. The extra-large bathroom features preparation spaces for three people at once, so everyone can get to the park early. 


Tower Family Suite Poolside
Take in the sunshine along with a picturesque view of the lazy river and pool area from these interior suites. The lush, tropical landscaping makes a scenic backdrop to the quirky, fun design of your room. Like the other Tower Suites, these retro rooms boast colorful décor, sleeping accommodations for six, two flat screen TVs, a kitchenette area, and a sliding partition for privacy. The extra-large bathroom features preparation spaces for three people at once, so everyone can get to the park early. *


https://i.pinimg.com/originals/3e/16/37/3e16378665261273e7bd8732ce439fb0.jpg

*many thanks to Tommy JK for the above map*



*POOLS AND ACTIVITIES*


*The crowning glory of this gorgeous resort has to be the 2 amazing zero entry swimming pools. The Courtyard Pool features a sandy beach with the iconic traditional dive tower waterslide and of course the beautifully manicured Lazy River.......both will bring hours of fun and delight for children and adults alike. 

A 10 lane Bowling Alley is conveniently located onsite with a casual table service restaurant available. Complimentary Fitness Centre, Games Room with Poolside Games and Activities are prevalent at this resort.

Cabana Courtyard – features a zero-entry pool with iconic dive tower waterslide, interactive kids play area, **cabanas for rent** , and Atomic Tonic pool bar*

*Lazy River Courtyard – features a zero-entry pool with sand beach, a lazy river with waterfalls and cannons for interactive fun, and The Hideaway Bar & Grill*


*Galaxy Bowl – 10-lane full service bowling experience themed from the 1950’s, offering today’s entertainment technology and a full service restaurant (fees apply)*


*Jack LaLanne Physical Fitness Studio – complimentary for hotel guests, featuring cardiovascular equipment, mats, Medicine Balls, Bosu Balls, rubber dumbbells and locker rooms*


*Game-O-Rama - Enjoy old school classics and the latest high-tech arcade games such as classic Skee-ball.*


*Resort Recreation – never a lack of fun including hula hoop contests, splash contests and poolside movies*





*RESTAURANTS AND LOUNGES*

*Dining choices are varied and abundant in Cabana Bay. From Grab and Go, to burgers and Pizza to a handy morning coffee from Starbucks. 







BAYLINE DINER


When you’re hungry and want something fast, head to this food court for burgers, sandwiches, pizza, pasta, a salad bar, and grab-and-go items.


https://bayliner-diner.constantcontactsites.com/



Galaxy Bowl Restaurant


Hit the lanes while you have dinner. Located inside the bowling alley, our table service restaurant serves burgers, pizza, chicken wings, quesadillas and more. 


https://galaxy-bowl-restaurant.constantcontactsites.com/






Atomic Tonic


While you work on your golden glow, refresh with signature frozen and non-frozen drinks, beer, and wine from our Cabana courtyard pool bar. 


https://atomic-tonic.constantcontactsites.com/



The Hideaway Bar & Grill


Located in the Lazy River Courtyard, this convenient pool bar is a tropical oasis offering signature frozen and non-frozen drinks, beer and wine.


https://the-hideaway-bar-and-grill.constantcontactsites.com/






Swizzle Lounge


After a long day of adventure, sidle up to this swell lobby bar and kick back with a variety of cocktails made to order.


https://swizzle-lounge.constantcontactsites.com/





Starbucks®

What better way to start your day than with a hot delicious cup of fresh-roasted Starbucks coffee? Later, cool off with a creamy iced Frappucino®. 






Delizioso Pizza


Need to nibble but don’t feel like leaving your room? Treat yourself to hot, cheesy pizza hand-delivered to your door. Available during limited hours. 


https://delizioso-pizza-to-go.constantcontactsites.com/*





*GETTING AROUND*

*As with all Universal Resorts there is Free onsite Transportation to and from parks by Shuttle Bus. 
Check with the hotel front desk for approximate shuttle times to the parks.
Usually they run every few minutes, you won’t wait long for a bus at any time of day. 
Shuttles run prior to park opening and up to 2:00 am after City Walk closes.

There is also a beautiful walking path to both parks and Citywalk. 




STAY MORE SAVE MORE

THE LONGER YOU STAY THE MORE YOU SAVE!

Stay more nights and save up to 35%^!

CHECK WEBSITE FOR DATES AND DISCOUNTS*



*HANDY STUFF*

*Located conveniently onsite there is a Universal Orlando convenience store.  
This store sells sundries, guest necessities, newspapers, magazines, and Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort logo merchandise. There is also a Universal Orlando Ticket Centre.

Meet some of your favourite theme park characters every Friday evening at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort.

Self-parking (daily fee applies)*

*Universal Orlando Attraction Ticket Centre*


*Hertz car rental desk*


*Laundromats*


*Complimentary basic WI-FI in rooms and in public areas*


*INTERNET ACCESS*

**Premium wireless access is complimentary for up to 4 devices per room for a 24-hour period 1pm to 1pm. 
^Premium Plus wireless access is $14.95 for up to 8 devices per room and for a 24-hour period of 1pm to 1pm.


ADDRESS AND CONTACT INFORMATION


Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort  
6550 Adventure Way 
Orlando, FL 32819 

Reservations: 1-888-273-1311
Phone: 407-503-4000

Room Reservations 1-888-273-1311


HOTEL POLICIES



Age Requirements Guests must be 21 years of age to book a hotel room and provide proper identification upon check-in. 

Check in/Check Out
Check-in at 4:00 PM 
Check-out at 11:00 AM 

HOTEL ONLY BOOKINGS Deposit Requirements
Equal to one night's room rate plus tax. 
The credit card will be charged within 5 business days of the booking date. 
Arrivals within 5 days of booking will have their credit card charged upon hotel check-in; full cancellation policies apply.

Acceptable forms of payment
The following major credit cards, as well as money orders, personal, certified, and travel agency checks are accepted for deposits. 
(For reservations made within 30 days of arrival, personal checks are not accepted.) 

For reservation deposits, cash and traveler's checks are not accepted.*




*

Discover/NOVUS
American Express
Visa
MasterCard
Diners Club
Japanese Credit Bureau (JCB)
Carte Blanche
*
*Once a guest arrives at Universal Orlando, all of the above forms of payment, plus cash and traveler's checks, will be accepted for additional hotel charges.

Hotel Taxes
Universal Orlando on-site hotels will include applicable taxes to be collected each night of a guest’s stay. These taxes are included as a percentage of the room charge. 

Florida State Sales Tax 6.5% 
Orange County Occupancy Tax 6% 
12.5% Total Tax 

Cancellation Policy
Days Prior to Stay:
6 days or more 
0-5 days prior
Penalties:
Full refund 
charged one night's room rate plus tax


PLEASE NOTE: Deposits are forfeited if guest checks out of the hotel prior to the check-out date. 


PARKING CHARGES


Overnight Guests*:*

*Self-Parking: $17 plus tax per night, per vehicle*
*Day Guests*:*

*Self-Parking: $45 plus tax per day, per vehicle*

**Rates subject to change without notice



TRANSPORTATION OPTIONS


On-Site Transportation Complimentary resort wide transportation includes shuttle buses. Each hotel is also within walking distance to Universal Studios Florida™, Universal’s Islands of Adventure™, Universal CityWalk™ and Universal’s Volcano Bay™. 

SeaWorld Orlando®, Aquatica™, & Wet 'n Wild® Transportation
There are complimentary scheduled buses available to transport guests to SeaWorld Orlando®, Aquatica™ and Wet 'n Wild®. Reservations are required for this service. Upon arrival, contact the concierge desk at the individual hotel to confirm transportation.  

Airport Transportation
An airport shuttle service is available for hotel guests arriving into Orlando International Airport through Mears Transportation. Visit the concierge desk for details. *

*Departure Point from Airport: Grand transportation area on lower level of airport. *
*Departure Point from Hotels: Porte Cochere of each hotel.*

*Fees Apply Car Rental

Avis Rental Car Services
Avis car rental available on-site.

Transportation to Walt Disney World® can be arranged through the Universal Ticket Desk - fees apply. 

Travel Agents
Universal Orlando Resort has a variety of booking options for travel agents. For more information, please visit our dedicated website at www.universaltravelagents.com or call 1-800-331-3134. 

Hotel Dining Shuttle
Complimentary shuttle service is provided for hotel guests traveling to each of the on-site hotel restaurants during limited hours. Click here for more information.


GUESTS WITH DISABILITIES


Guest Room Accessible Features*




*

Entry doors are 36" wide
Doors with peepholes at 3'6" from the floor
Closets with rods at 48" high
Toilets with hand bar
Bathroom choices
Roll-in shower stall with adjustable shower head or combination shower/tub with adjustable shower head, tub seat, and hand bar
Closed-caption television
Smoke detector with light
*
*Sight & Hearing Impaired Features:*




*

All entrances to individual guest rooms will include the room number in Braille, the international language of the blind
Hearing Impaired Kits (that include a TDD relay service) are available from Star Service and may be used in any guest room
*



*UNIVERSAL ORLANDO INFORMATION


Use these links for quick information to plan your stay at Universal Orlando Resort.*




*

View Park Hours
Buy Tickets Now
Check the Seasonal Event Calendar
Loews Universal Cineplex Movie Theater at CityWalk®
VIP Tours
*
**As with other updated threads, this is a work in progress and can be updated or altered to reflect changes in the future* *


----------



## schumigirl

Big Thank You to RalphinSC for the video........


----------



## macraven

_We update and add info when new changes occur 

We do not update the smsm rate listings, using the 2016 only to present it is a value resort

Do check the SMSM current rates for present rates for your possible booking_


----------



## wookiebeck

I hope that people come here to get informed about CBBR.  It is without a doubt the BEST place that I have ever stayed in that was in the $100 per night range.  So much to do, you just need to go grab it!  And you are still in the Universal bubble and you can easily visit the other resorts to explore and swim.  Questions are welcomed.  Many of us here will answer anything you throw at us.


----------



## macraven

_When Cbay first came about, a former mod made a sticky when the first post 
appeared about it

The info in that sticky had speculations and some made it as an informational place to go

Have been working in the new sticky to create it to be a place for accurate and updated info
I hope to move posts from the original sticky into this new hotel sticky

Queen schumigirl will do an excellent job for the newly created Cbay sticky 

Using the basic format as the other hotel stickies will help all readers find info quickly 


I do know you will find all needed info in it

Still working on pictures and other things but you will see those additions as time goes by


Enjoy your new home at Cbay_


----------



## schumigirl

wookiebeck said:


> I hope that people come here to get informed about CBBR.  It is without a doubt the BEST place that I have ever stayed in that was in the $100 per night range.  So much to do, you just need to go grab it!  And you are still in the Universal bubble and you can easily visit the other resorts to explore and swim.  Questions are welcomed.  Many of us here will answer anything you throw at us.



Honestly hope so........Cabana Bay thread, as Mac said desperately needed updating, was just finding time for us to get around to it.......

There are many regulars on here that stay there and love it, so you're correct, I'm sure questions Folks will ask, regulars on here will have answers for. 

But, I don't have any pictures of it so I hope we get those too. 


(mac, you'll make me blush ........lol)


----------



## macraven

_I have some pictures of cabana bay but can always use more _

_If you have pictures of the lobby, rooms, eateries, grounds, bus station, etc, please send them by pm to schumi or myself_

_What I have are almost a year old and thinking you may have pictures we can also include_

_So many great photographers in the Dis and I hope to have as many pictures in the new sticky as possible_

_It is a very well loved resort and your pictures will entice others to stay there_



_Cbay is a total vacation !_

_You could spend days there without hitting the parks and still be relaxed and entertained _


----------



## wookiebeck

Here is a bunch of pictures from my trip in 2014 where we pool hopped over to check it out.  We then stayed for 10 days on our 2016 trip.  Have not made a movie for this year's pix yet...


----------



## macraven

_I love this video 

And I love the Beach Boys!_


----------



## TommyJK

Tip about bowling.

During the week,  they have reduced pricing during the day until 6:00 pm I believe. It was under $10 per person,  per hour if I recall correctly.  

Really fun with the kids where they can program the "no gutter" automatically for when it's the kids turn and it automatically flips back during the adult turns.


----------



## wookiebeck

TommyJK said:


> Tip about bowling.
> 
> During the week,  they have reduced pricing during the day until 6:00 pm I believe. It was under $10 per person,  per hour if I recall correctly.
> 
> Really fun with the kids where they can program the "no gutter" automatically for when it's the kids turn and it automatically flips back during the adult turns.



The reduced price special is that everyone gets kids price in the afternoon.  And it was just under $10 and includes the shoe rental.  If you have 3 players, that cost covers one hour.  If you have 4 players that cost covers 90 minutes.

You can make lane reservations on opentable.com.


----------



## kbelle8995

Yippee. One of my favorite resorts.


----------



## georgina

Thanks for the updated thread! I will be staying here for the first time in a few weeks. Do I need a float to enjoy the lazy river (hoping it will be warm enough to swim)? I know they sell them, but I don't know how necessary it is to have one.


----------



## kbelle8995

georgina said:


> Thanks for the updated thread! I will be staying here for the first time in a few weeks. Do I need a float to enjoy the lazy river (hoping it will be warm enough to swim)? I know they sell them, but I don't know how necessary it is to have one.


You don't have to.  However I have to admit that I do want a CB float.  a cute design


----------



## Li Li

So, they don't have complimentary floats for lazy river like they do at Beach Club?


----------



## wookiebeck

The Lazy River does not require that you have a float.  You can just jump in and swim whenever you want.

There is a kiosk selling floats.  They have several sizes available at varying prices.  Roughly $7 to $20, I think.

The kiosk has an air pressure hose to fill up the floats.  If you bring your own float from home (or purchased off-site) they will fill it for you for free.

If you get lucky enough, you can get floats donated to you by guests leaving as many do not take them home (too large to use as a neck pillow in an airplane).


----------



## dreynolds1982

I'm staying here one night next Wednesday! Never stayed on prop at UO before (typically stay at WDW) but just doing the one night and wanted the early entry to HP without spending a ton (and don't need express pass since I'm by myself and can do single rider lines) so figured I'd give it a try.

About how long is the walk from the resort to City Walk and the parks? Would you recommend the walk or taking the shuttle bus?

Can you get to the other UO hotels from the Garden Walk path? Would like to check them out just out of curiosity.

Thanks!


----------



## TommyJK

dreynolds1982 said:


> I'm staying here one night next Wednesday! Never stayed on prop at UO before (typically stay at WDW) but just doing the one night and wanted the early entry to HP without spending a ton (and don't need express pass since I'm by myself and can do single rider lines) so figured I'd give it a try.
> 
> About how long is the walk from the resort to City Walk and the parks? Would you recommend the walk or taking the shuttle bus?
> 
> Can you get to the other UO hotels from the Garden Walk path? Would like to check them out just out of curiosity.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd recommend the shuttle bus.  When I was there in February they were frequent and fast.  Never waited more than 5 min for a bus and it takes maybe 5-10 min to get to the drop off.


----------



## macraven

Walking from cbay, it will be in a path 
Lit up in sections at night time 

You can walk to SFalls and rpr before you reach margaritavile in city walk 

Could take up to 20 minutes from Cbay to city walk
Depends on your pace 

You can do the boat taxi at SFalls to city walk


----------



## dreynolds1982

Thanks @TommyJK and @macraven for your help! I might explore the walk the first night that I'm there, but sounds like the bus is the way to go when hitting up the parks the next morning. Looking forward to early entry to HP!

Is there any rhyme or reason to which HP park they open for early entry, or is it just kind of at random?


----------



## georgina

dreynolds1982 said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to which HP park they open for early entry, or is it just kind of at random?



It's US all month - 
https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Early-Park-Admission.aspx


----------



## macraven

Ee should be listed on the UO calendar 
It has changed for different months


I will try to link the calendar in the beginning of the Cbay information so it will be easy to find


----------



## dreynolds1982

Thanks @georgina and @macraven. I guess checking the Universal website would have been a smart move on my part haha. 

Glad it's US tho. I'd rather get the early admission for that area as I feel like it gets busier the Hogsmede.


----------



## wookiebeck

Information for this sticky:

To take the Sapphire Falls water taxi from CBBR, walk out the main lobby of CBBR and head for the traffic light at the road.  Go straight across the street to SF property and head for the main lobby entrance.  Say 'hi' to the bellhops as you enter.  Notice the unique chandelier above you.

Toward the back right of the lobby is a curving stone wall.  In there is a spiral staircase that you take down to the bottom.  Walk straight out, past the restaurant on your left and through the doors.  You are already on the walking path to the boat dock below.

It takes about 5 minutes to walk.  Your wait for boat will vary.  Given that you get disembarked well within City Walk, you will have saved many steps.  The amount of time for the trip overall to the actual entrance of the parks is about the same as taking the CBBR bus.


----------



## Li Li

georgina said:


> It's US all month -
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Early-Park-Admission.aspx



So, right now for my dates in March, it says there is no early admission all month. Is that correct, or will Universal update it once it is closer to that month?


----------



## macraven

It will update come closer to the month

Early entry will happen
Park will be disclosed later


----------



## BagOLaughs

No surprise that I love this hotel. If you're reading this threat and not sure if you should book or not... I would book


----------



## BagOLaughs

I'm going to add some of my pictures if that's alright. I've stayed here twice the first time was in a Suite in the Castaway building.


----------



## BagOLaughs

The second was a standard double



This is the view from that room, it was on floor 6



Here are some pictures of the Pools...







And a couple of the cute bus that takes you to the parks


----------



## BagOLaughs

Finally just some general pictures of the hotel and fire pits


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Is CB pet friendly like the others?


----------



## schumigirl

No pets at Cabana Bay.


----------



## georgina

So I checked in at noon today, and was asked if I cared what floor I was on.  Ended up in the 7th floor, and the water pressure is pitiful. Is it better on the lower floors?


----------



## Kirbie

georgina said:


> So I checked in at noon today, and was asked if I cared what floor I was on.  Ended up in the 7th floor, and the water pressure is pitiful. Is it better on the lower floors?


Oh no! That's no good! Last year in December I believe we were on the 3rd or maybe 4th floor. No complaints about water pressure there. We were in a family suite. Maybe call the front desk? That's no fun.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

I've got a question about the laundromats...where are they located and how do they work? Ie: credit/debit card, cash, room card?


----------



## macraven

ash-n-brensmom said:


> I've got a question about the laundromats...where are they located and how do they work? Ie: credit/debit card, cash, room card?




_from what a friend told me there are coin operated laundry facilities in all buildings.
a year ago it was $3 for a wash and same for dryers.

did read in other threads that the laundry rooms were on the bottom floor but also read one section had the laundry room on a third floor.


if no one else answers with information more current than i have, i will call the hotel and ask.

and, will list it on the first page in the informational area of the sticky._


----------



## macraven

_waiting for pcstang and his announcement......._


----------



## squirrel

In Americana we had laundry on the 3rd floor and 6th floor.  Still coin operated.


----------



## macraven

_Since pcstang hasn't shown up yet I'll share new info_

_In looking at the booking site for Cbay, a date in March now has bookings for 2 bedroom suites _

_772 sq ft, with full size beds and a queen sleeper sofa in the living room_
Will sleep 8
_These rooms will have a view of Volcano Bay_
_Assume this will be a tower location_

_Check it out_
_Suites will be booking for March next year_


----------



## macraven

squirrel said:


> In Americana we had laundry on the 3rd floor and 6th floor.  Still coin operated.





_Will be updating the sticky to have current laundry services very soon_

_I reached out to homie that is there at Cbay now_
_Will include if she is able to find additional info _


----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang

2 bedrooms, 2 fulls, 1 queen and a pullout. I'm assuming the new tower which also has volcano view standard rooms.
3-28-17 is the starting book date. Sorry Mac, couldn't get the DIS to load earlier.


----------



## macraven

I'm glad you came and delivered the pic !


----------



## stefadam

What is the price to rent points at CBBR?


----------



## macraven

stefadam said:


> What is the price to rent points at CBBR?




_at Cabana Bay?



no points for the darkside hotels_


----------



## stefadam

macraven said:


> _at Cabana Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> no points for the darkside hotels_


Dark side??? 
What Hotels in Universal are part of the DVC???
We stayed at OKW 6 or 7 years ago so it's been awhile since I've been on the boards...


----------



## macraven

_i know disney has DVC but never heard of the universal hotels with it.


i affectionately call the UO hotels and parks the Darkside......


Cbay/CB/Cabana Bay is a hotel at UO
CBBR is a hotel at wdw_


----------



## stefadam

macraven said:


> _i know disney has DVC but never heard of the universal hotels with it.
> 
> 
> i affectionately call the UO hotels and parks the Darkside......
> 
> 
> Cbay/CB/Cabana Bay is a hotel at UO
> CBBR is a hotel at wdw_


Lol...love it!
I was wondering if it was "Disney only" for DVC. Definitely interested in staying at Cabana Bay at the darside when we go in 2018!


----------



## macraven

_many people love Cbay!

next year they are opening up 2 bedroom suites that sleep 8
722 sq ft
it will face Volcano Bay which will be the 3rd park



btw, i call disney the motherland 
_


----------



## stefadam

macraven said:


> _many people love Cbay!
> 
> next year they are opening up 2 bedroom suites that sleep 8
> 722 sq ft
> it will face Volcano Bay which will be the 3rd park
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i call disney the motherland _


The 2 bedroom would be perfect!!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## sandam1

Do we know how many 2-bedrooms suites there are?

I agree that they look super appealing. My next trip is going to (hopefully) be three of us and the ability for everyone to have their own separate space would be ideal. However, when I looked at random date in early May, one two-bedroom suite was just a little cheaper than booking two separate tower suites. What's up with that?

The Universal website is down right so I haven't been able to play around with any other dates to see how much it fluctuates.


----------



## macraven

I'll try to find out how many 2 bedroom suites they will have


----------



## Alison_in_Wonderland

Do you know if I can have a package shipped to the hotel? I was hoping to order a few things from Amazon and have them shipped directly to the hotel.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Booked through Orbitz with a steal of a rate for next year. We are so excited to stay there!!! Can someone tell me how far of a walk it is to Toothsome from the hotel?


----------



## macraven

SaintsManiac said:


> Booked through Orbitz with a steal of a rate for next year. We are so excited to stay there!!! Can someone tell me how far of a walk it is to Toothsome from the hotel?


_Take the bus from Cbay to the parks

You will be let off at the end of city walk

Toothsome will be the right hand side as you walk thru city walk

Or you could walk to SF hotel and take the water taxi to city walk

Using transportation will shorten the time for you

Could be a 25 minute walk from Cbay to toothsome depending on how fast/slow you walk_


----------



## SaintsManiac

macraven said:


> Take the bus from Cbay to the parks
> 
> You will be let off at the end of city walk
> 
> Toothsome will be the right hand side as you walk thru city walk
> 
> Or you could walk to SF hotel and take the water taxi to city walk
> 
> Using transportation will shorten the time for you
> 
> Could be a 25 minute walk from Cbay to toothsome depending on how fast/slow you walk





Thanks for the info! Might be better to just head straight there from the park.


----------



## macraven

Once you are in the parks and want to hit toothsome, it would only be a short 5 minute walk at the most to the place


----------



## Tygerlilly

When booking through orbitz or another site simikar, do you still get the same perks as if you booked directly through the universal site? Planning a week long stay, but only two days at US so I don't really need a package deal. But the family rooms look amazing for the price so we're going to give it a try.


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> When booking through orbitz or another site simikar, do you still get the same perks as if you booked directly through the universal site? Planning a week long stay, but only two days at US so I don't really need a package deal. But the family rooms look amazing for the price so we're going to give it a try.



If you mean Early Entry yes, you do still get that regardless of who you book through.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Slightly off topic, but I'm trying to decide whether to book Cabana Bay for 2 nights or the Holiday Inn Express just outside U.S.

Do all offsite hotel shuttles drop off at the same location as onsite hotel shuttles?


----------



## Tattylou

Also off topic a bit...how long is the walk from CB to Universal Studios? To Citywalk? Thx


----------



## schumigirl

Depends how fast you walk. 

We have a friend with kids who took 20 minutes to walk to the park entrance.


----------



## Tattylou

Safe to assume 20 min is the longest you've heard it take? We walk pretty fast even with kids.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Can I ask what is at Cabana Bay in terms of washer/ dryer facilities?

Going for 2 weeks bu don't wan to take too many clothes. I'd rather just wash hem every few days


----------



## macraven

Cbay has laundry rooms
And they are self serve


----------



## kohlby

We took the shuttle instead of walking as it was so easy.  There was always a bus waiting!  (We went this past mid-April and did 4 days in the parks).

I've noticed that often getting two rooms is cheaper than a suite at most hotels, so it's quite possible that's the same here.  We did two connecting standard rooms when we stayed at CB.  (For under $100 a night each room).

We've used the washer/dryer while there too.


----------



## weswife

Hi we are planing our Nov 2017 trip! We would like to stay at CB for 3 nights... Are the buses wheel chair accessible?


----------



## Smuggs

sandam1 said:


> Do we know how many 2-bedrooms suites there are?
> 
> I agree that they look super appealing. My next trip is going to (hopefully) be three of us and the ability for everyone to have their own separate space would be ideal. However, when I looked at random date in early May, one two-bedroom suite was just a little cheaper than booking two separate tower suites. What's up with that?
> 
> The Universal website is down right so I haven't been able to play around with any other dates to see how much it fluctuates.



There are 20 of the 2 Bedroom Suites.


----------



## damo

weswife said:


> Hi we are planing our Nov 2017 trip! We would like to stay at CB for 3 nights... Are the buses wheel chair accessible?



All transportation has to be wheelchair accessible.


----------



## wellesleyprincess

In the family suites, are the coffee makers pots, pods, or k-cups? Will they leave extra coffee or do they charge for it? There are 4 adults and we all need at least one cup before we head to the parks


----------



## macraven

*Cuisinart single coffee pod brewer*

_the info was located in the sticky.


you can request additional coffee pods, no charge
Star Service can bring them to your room if housekeeping does not leave enough of the pods.

Star Service is a Loews feature with their hotels.
a free service for your personal needs of additional pillows/blankets, coffee/tea pods, toothbrush, comb, (needed forgotten items) etc brought to your room.

SS is on the phone set up in all the deluxe rooms.
from what i have read online, the values have some type of Star Service available._


----------



## beffiegirl

What's the difference between courtyard family suite and the tower family suites? Which one one is closer to food court and/or bus? Trying to decide which one to book. Also it says you can buy s'mores kit for the fire pit, can you bring you own stuff? We are driving so I'm bringing snacks with us.
Side question...where would be the best place to eat with characters for dinner?)sponge bob or minions
Thanks!


----------



## Hey Hey

I am looking to book vacation for 2 at CB for 7 days. Was wondering a couple of things.

1. Is it cheaper to purchase a vacation package including a standard room, Explore Tickets, and transportation for 2 rather then paying for everything separately?

2. How does it work in terms of room deposit, buying tickets, and transportation when buying everything separately?

3. We always book at WDW and find it difficult to spend any more than 4 or 5 days at the park before getting board. I'm concerned that it will be hard to spend 7 days at Universal. We are not interested in leaving property to do other things other than what is available at US, IOA, and Volcano Bay. We have been to US and IOA a number of times so it won't be that new to us. Any suggestions on keeping busy?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Disbound

deleted. Found info on another thread!


----------



## macraven

The only transportation starting from Cbay as the base is uber, taxi or private car service

The 3 deluxe hotels have the black sedans that can be hired out

I'm not familiar with any other sources

If there are, hopefully some will post here to help you out


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can't decide if it's worth booking a Standard Poolview ($170) room or just a Standard room ($154 CDN). We are staying for four nights, but two of those days will be full at US.  So we will likely have 1.5  days to use the resort facilities.

Where do you end up if in a regular standard room?


----------



## macraven

I would go with standard room and save the $$

You have the downtime at the hotel and don't have to be right at poolside for the extra walk to it


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can't decide if it's worth booking a Standard Poolview ($170) room or just a Standard room ($154 CDN). We are staying for four nights, but two of those days will be full at US.  So we will likely have 1.5  days to use the resort facilities.
> 
> Where do you end up if in a regular standard room?


I too would skip the pool view and just go standard. We've been in standard rooms on the courtyard side twice now, and were on the back of the building. Yes we had a parking lot view, but the curtain is almost always closed for privacy when we were in the room so we didn't care at all. And you literally just walk around the front of the building and you are at the pool.. takes less than a minute. We've never stayed tower side, so I can't speak to that, but again I think it affects your view not your location. With our exchange rate so awful , it's an easy way to shave a little off the budget .


----------



## georgina

Tattylou said:


> Safe to assume 20 min is the longest you've heard it take? We walk pretty fast even with kids.



It took me 20 minutes from CBBR to IOA and I walk fast.


----------



## macraven

georgina said:


> It took me 20 minutes from CBBR to IOA and I walk fast.




That is what many peeps said before 

20 to 25 minutes for their walk


----------



## dthogue

Are there changing rooms/showers at Cabana Bay to use after we check out?


----------



## Chuckers

I just booked a 7 night stay at CBBR for Sept 10th - 17th and I am very excited. I have been a WDW junkie for several years and have never done a UO vacation. (I plan on going to MK for MNSSHP one night.. to get my WDW fix for the year!  ) However, I have a couple of questions.

1. I upgraded to a volcano view room, so I assume that I will be in the tower? 
2. How late is the pool open? Since the parks close early, I'll probably want to spend some time in the lazy river at night.
3. Is there a hot tub? 

Thanks in advance.. I may have more questions later as I have just begun my research for my trip. The one thing I really like, so far, is that I don't have to plan everything down to the minute.


----------



## sandam1

Chuckers - Your trip sounds like what I did last fall - MNSSHP one night and UO the rest of the time. It was FABULOUS!

My best answers to your questions:

1. Knowing the layout of CB, I would imagine that the volcano views will actually be in the two new towers currently being built. I can't see how they would classify any of the current tower rooms as "volcano view." Keep in mind, however, that these towers will be the furthest from the main part of the hotel (food court, bus stop). Some people complain about the walk, but we've been waaay at the end of the current towers and it's never been a serious problem.

2. I believe the pools are open until 10-11 p.m. We had enough time to close out the parks, get a sit-down dinner and still get in some pool time.

3. Yes, there is a hot tub on the tower side. I believe that there is also one on the courtyard pool side, but despite four stays at CB, I've never actually been in the courtyard pool. I just LOVE me a lazy river.


----------



## larissawbb

sandam1 said:


> Chuckers - Your trip sounds like what I did last fall - MNSSHP one night and UO the rest of the time. It was FABULOUS!
> 
> My best answers to your questions:
> 
> 1. Knowing the layout of CB, I would imagine that the volcano views will actually be in the two new towers currently being built. I can't see how they would classify any of the current tower rooms as "volcano view." Keep in mind, however, that these towers will be the furthest from the main part of the hotel (food court, bus stop). Some people complain about the walk, but we've been waaay at the end of the current towers and it's never been a serious problem.
> 
> 2. I believe the pools are open until 10-11 p.m. We had enough time to close out the parks, get a sit-down dinner and still get in some pool time.
> 
> 3. Yes, there is a hot tub on the tower side. I believe that there is also one on the courtyard pool side, but despite four stays at CB, I've never actually been in the courtyard pool. I just LOVE me a lazy river.


Hi! I booked one of the new volcano bay view 2 bedroom suites for May. It's our first stay at Cabana Bay. I was wondering if the new buildings were close to the walking path to City Walk? We would most likely walk instead of the bus.


----------



## sandam1

There are 2 new towers (where the 2-bedroom suites are), one at each end of the existing towers. Depending on which tower you wind up in, you might be near the walking path. 

However, I've used the buses to/from CB a lot and can't see any reason to walk. The buses are usually quite efficient. Or cross the street to Sapphire Falls and take the boat (which drops you off right near the park entrances). I did a pedicab ride from City Walk mostly to CB one time when there was a problem with the buses at park close (this was pre-Sapphire Falls opening and we were going to walk, but splurged on pedicab instead) and it strikes as quite a hike from CB to the parks. Do-able, but not my idea of fun with all the walking that you do in the parks themselves. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## larissawbb

sandam1 said:


> There are 2 new towers (where the 2-bedroom suites are), one at each end of the existing towers. Depending on which tower you wind up in, you might be near the walking path.
> 
> However, I've used the buses to/from CB a lot and can't see any reason to walk. The buses are usually quite efficient. Or cross the street to Sapphire Falls and take the boat (which drops you off right near the park entrances). I did a pedicab ride from City Walk mostly to CB one time when there was a problem with the buses at park close (this was pre-Sapphire Falls opening and we were going to walk, but splurged on pedicab instead) and it strikes as quite a hike from CB to the parks. Do-able, but not my idea of fun with all the walking that you do in the parks themselves. But that's just my 2 cents.


Thanks! If the buses are more efficient , then we will give them a try.


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Anybody know if Nickelodeon (more specifically Nick Jr) is avail on the TV at CBBR? Traveling with our son who has Autism and its his favorite channel. Not a huge deal if not but it would be a huge plus for evenings if it was there! Thanks!


----------



## Chuckers

sandam1 said:


> Chuckers - Your trip sounds like what I did last fall - MNSSHP one night and UO the rest of the time. It was FABULOUS!
> 
> My best answers to your questions:
> 
> 1. Knowing the layout of CB, I would imagine that the volcano views will actually be in the two new towers currently being built. I can't see how they would classify any of the current tower rooms as "volcano view." Keep in mind, however, that these towers will be the furthest from the main part of the hotel (food court, bus stop). Some people complain about the walk, but we've been waaay at the end of the current towers and it's never been a serious problem.
> 
> 2. I believe the pools are open until 10-11 p.m. We had enough time to close out the parks, get a sit-down dinner and still get in some pool time.
> 
> 3. Yes, there is a hot tub on the tower side. I believe that there is also one on the courtyard pool side, but despite four stays at CB, I've never actually been in the courtyard pool. I just LOVE me a lazy river.



Thank you so much for your answers!

I don't mind the walking.. I can use the exercise  I'm glad there are hot tubs. That's my main gripe about Disney Values.. no hot tub.. (oh, and bad mattresses). I love lazy rivers.. when I go to water parks, it's probably where I sepnd the most of my time. 

If they're still building two new towers, I wonder if they'll be done in time. Do you know when the two new towers are supposed to open?


----------



## orangey

Lazy question since I can't use the phone right now to call the hotel:  Does anyone know if they happen to have fans you can borrow for your stay?  My niece is freaking out about not being able to sleep without a fan running and not having enough room to pack hers.  However, she has an anxiety disorder and can't stop focusing on it.


----------



## damo

orangey said:


> Lazy question since I can't use the phone right now to call the hotel:  Does anyone know if they happen to have fans you can borrow for your stay?  My niece is freaking out about not being able to sleep without a fan running and not having enough room to pack hers.  However, she has an anxiety disorder and can't stop focusing on it.



I have read about people ordering one from Orlando Grocery Express to be delivered at the hotel.  If the hotel doesn't have one, you can always order one from there.


----------



## RalphinSC

I got ticket window pick-up for my AP's and have booked CBBR on an APH rate. I can pick the tickets up at the Ticket Center onsite there right, even before I officially check-in? My thoughts are to go in and head for the ticket center first and the check-in desk second. Or would I have to go to the ticket window at the parks to pick them up?


----------



## damo

RalphinSC said:


> I got ticket window pick-up for my AP's and have booked CBBR on an APH rate. I can pick the tickets up at the Ticket Center onsite there right, even before I officially check-in? My thoughts are to go in and head for the ticket center first and the check-in desk second. Or would I have to go to the ticket window at the parks to pick them up?



You should be able to get them at the ticket counter at the hotel.


----------



## RalphinSC

damo said:


> You should be able to get them at the ticket counter at the hotel.



Thanks! I suspected so but wanted confirmation.


----------



## EveDallas

Are there plates or plastic ware included in the suites or do I need to bring my own?


----------



## Clockwork

SpecEdismyLife said:


> Anybody know if Nickelodeon (more specifically Nick Jr) is avail on the TV at CBBR? Traveling with our son who has Autism and its his favorite channel. Not a huge deal if not but it would be a huge plus for evenings if it was there! Thanks!


Nickelodeon is there for sure, I know there are other kids channels, just not sure if it is Nick jr. or Sprout. The tv did have more than the average amount of kids channels so it's probably there. It wasn't like Disney where they only had Disney kid channels, they have a variety of everything. If you have a tablet you could download a few of the shows he likes and cast them to the tv. We did that with a iPad and it worked with no issues. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## pigletto

EveDallas said:


> Are there plates or plastic ware included in the suites or do I need to bring my own?


There will be a stack of plastic plates, bowls and some plastic cutlery. Housekeeping replaced them when it got low. There was no cloth/sponge for the sink or any dish soap. I thought there was from the first time we stayed there, but maybe I misremembered. I did ask our housekeeping lady but she didn't really understand what I was asking. I just wanted it to wash out our mugs so ended up using shampoo and face cloths.


----------



## EveDallas

pigletto said:


> There will be a stack of plastic plates, bowls and some plastic cutlery. Housekeeping replaced them when it got low. There was no cloth/sponge for the sink or any dish soap. I thought there was from the first time we stayed there, but maybe I misremembered. I did ask our housekeeping lady but she didn't really understand what I was asking. I just wanted it to wash out our mugs so ended up using shampoo and face cloths.



Thank you!  I'll remember to bring some washing stuff with me.


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Clockwork said:


> Nickelodeon is there for sure, I know there are other kids channels, just not sure if it is Nick jr. or Sprout. The tv did have more than the average amount of kids channels so it's probably there. It wasn't like Disney where they only had Disney kid channels, they have a variety of everything. If you have a tablet you could download a few of the shows he likes and cast them to the tv. We did that with a iPad and it worked with no issues. Good luck and have fun.


Great, thank you! I'm sure he'll be super happy about having Nick. I'm going to work on the casting idea, that might be a great option!


----------



## TommyJK

Yes they have Nick (aka The Sponge Bob channel).  My kids watched a ton before falling asleep each night we were there.


----------



## Chuckers

wookiebeck said:


> The Lazy River does not require that you have a float.  You can just jump in and swim whenever you want.
> 
> There is a kiosk selling floats.  They have several sizes available at varying prices.  Roughly $7 to $20, I think.
> 
> The kiosk has an air pressure hose to fill up the floats.  If you bring your own float from home (or purchased off-site) they will fill it for you for free.
> 
> If you get lucky enough, you can get floats donated to you by guests leaving as many do not take them home (too large to use as a neck pillow in an airplane).



Are the floats rentable for more than a day? I may just bring my own, but I don't know if I want to pack one or not. Maybe find a dollar store selling them and just leave them there.


----------



## RalphinSC

Chuckers said:


> Are the floats rentable for more than a day? I may just bring my own, but I don't know if I want to pack one or not. Maybe find a dollar store selling them and just leave them there.



You don't rent them, you buy them. They are relatively inexpensive and lots of people give them away when they are done.


----------



## Chuckers

RalphinSC said:


> You don't rent them, you buy them. They are relatively inexpensive and lots of people give them away when they are done.


oh.. that makes better sense!


----------



## macraven

I have read that some people give their floats away to new guests when the are leaving

I would buy floats at Walmart or the dollar stores and then pass on the floats to others when you leave 

If you plant to return, then keep your floats and pack them for going back home


----------



## wookiebeck

Chuckers said:


> Are the floats rentable for more than a day? I may just bring my own, but I don't know if I want to pack one or not. Maybe find a dollar store selling them and just leave them there.


You BUY the floats, one price and you own it, not a rental.  That way you have them for the length of your stay.  And many do leave them there after that because it is too hard to bring back home.  Or you might want to bring them home since they are of better quality than cheap ones from the dollar store.


----------



## Chuckers

wookiebeck said:


> You BUY the floats, one price and you own it, not a rental.  That way you have them for the length of your stay.  And many do leave them there after that because it is too hard to bring back home.  Or you might want to bring them home since they are of better quality than cheap ones from the dollar store.



Would they be considered souvenirs? i.e. do they have the hotel name on them or something?


----------



## macraven

That's a good question 
Never thought of that

Hope someone has the answer as now I'm curious too


----------



## pcstang

When I stayed there I don't remember them having CB on them. It's been quite a while so that might have changed.


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> When I stayed there I don't remember them having CB on them. It's been quite a while so that might have changed.



This makes me a sad panda.


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> This makes me a sad panda.


I don't know wth that means but it made me lmao! It's been a couple of years since I've stayed there. My memory isn't quite as good as it used to be.


----------



## pcstang

https://www.google.com/search?q=cab..._AUIBygB&biw=375&bih=559#imgrc=z4nVQtaKumF3IM:


----------



## pcstang

I'm using my phone so it's hard to tell when these were taken but I just pulled the pic off the web. Couldn't post it correctly but just click the link. You might still be a happy panda!


----------



## macraven

I enlarged the pic and it has Cabana Bay listed on it

Thanks homie!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> I enlarged the pic and it has Cabana Bay listed on it
> 
> Thanks homie!



I didn't see that... Slap the name on it and they can charge $2 more, easily.

Oh.. and I downloaded the in park app and I can see the two new towers  for the resort!


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> I don't know wth that means but it made me lmao! It's been a couple of years since I've stayed there. My memory isn't quite as good as it used to be.



It's a South Park reference.


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> It's a South Park reference.


Gotcha! Haven't watched that show in a while but it great! First episode I ever saw was mr hanky lol.


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> I didn't see that... Slap the name on it and they can charge $2 more, easily.
> 
> Oh.. and I downloaded the in park app and I can see the two new towers  for the resort!


They look to be getting close to completion. They better get moving though. Last time I checked they were bookable starting 3-28. Haven't checked in a while. Lots and lots of construction all around universal property.
Yes, the floats are a bit pricey in my opinion. Bring your own and have them fill it.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> It's a South Park reference.




_even i knew that being a simpson fan

pc, you need to watch more simpson shows.
get your kids started on that and they will teach you new things._


----------



## Chuckers

I just looked on smile.amazon.com for a pool float.. I like the sit and float model and the price on amazon was .83 more than the pictured price. Saving a dollar or two bringing my own isn't worth it when I am already paying so much for a vacation


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> I just looked on smile.amazon.com for a pool float.. I like the sit and float model and the price on amazon was .83 more than the pictured price. Saving a dollar or two bringing my own isn't worth it when I am already paying so much for a vacation


Agreed!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _even i knew that being a simpson fan
> 
> pc, you need to watch more simpson shows.
> get your kids started on that and they will teach you new things._


I'm more of a family guy viewer. I do remember watching the very first Simpsons episode after the super bowl. 
My kids watch weird shows on Cartoon Network.


----------



## kbelle8995

pcstang said:


> When I stayed there I don't remember them having CB on them. It's been quite a while so that might have changed.



Actually I was there in September 2016 and yes they do have floats with the Cabana Bay logo and the fun characters.  Looks like the mugs.  I have been regretting not buying one when I was there.  I plan to next time.


----------



## blackpearl77

Is the volcano water park all finished with its construction? Thinking about a last minute trip in April and rooms left are on the volcano side. Just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be super loud with construction noise. I thought maybe the loud parts would be all done in April since it's opening in May now?


----------



## orangey

blackpearl77 said:


> Is the volcano water park all finished with its construction? Thinking about a last minute trip in April and rooms left are on the volcano side. Just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be super loud with construction noise. I thought maybe the loud parts would be all done in April since it's opening in May now?



I stayed in the last building of the Continental and hardly heard any construction noise.  In fact, the majority of noise (which I only noticed when I was at the pool) was more from the new Volcano Bay rooms that are being built.  There were noises, yes, but they weren't anything that even disrupted what we were doing or disturbed my floating on the Lazy River.  I can only assume that most of the big stuff will be done by April so the noise would be even less.


----------



## blackpearl77

orangey said:


> I stayed in the last building of the Continental and hardly heard any construction noise.  In fact, the majority of noise (which I only noticed when I was at the pool) was more from the new Volcano Bay rooms that are being built.  There were noises, yes, but they weren't anything that even disrupted what we were doing or disturbed my floating on the Lazy River.  I can only assume that most of the big stuff will be done by April so the noise would be even less.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## kbelle8995

Has anyone heard anything about the new expansion.  I would love to hear more.


----------



## pcstang

It looked to be almost done a week ago. Lots of construction going on though behind sapphire. We didn't here a thing though. Walked out to the back of the garage to look a few times. I think bluer took pics. Maybe he will pop on and post some.


----------



## ellie05

We end up booking at night here before our Disney trip in less than two weeks. We will arrive pretty late pass midnight so we really want a quiet room to sleep in any recommendations on what to request ? Also what are the prices for the floats ? I saw it said 7-20 ?


----------



## kbelle8995

pcstang said:


> It looked to be almost done a week ago. Lots of construction going on though behind sapphire. We didn't here a thing though. Walked out to the back of the garage to look a few times. I think bluer took pics. Maybe he will pop on and post some.



Hooray!  I think the construction behind Sapphire is the Aventura hotel.  Excited about that too. 

Keeping fingers crossed for Pictures.

Ellie05 if you want a quiet room I would book in the towers.


----------



## pcstang

kbelle8995 said:


> Hooray!  I think the construction behind Sapphire is the Aventura hotel.  Excited about that too.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for Pictures.
> 
> Ellie05 if you want a quiet room I would book in the towers.


Yes it is plus what looks to be another parking garage.


----------



## ellie05

kbelle8995 said:


> Hooray!  I think the construction behind Sapphire is the Aventura hotel.  Excited about that too.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for Pictures.
> 
> Ellie05 if you want a quiet room I would book in the towers.



Thanks it looks like we did book the tower this is the description any particular place ? 
These Tower Rooms are a great place to shift your vacation into relaxation. Two queen beds, iconic decor, and a flat screen TV make your room a private getaway. Pull back the curtains to let in the Florida sunshine or pull them tight for a restful night’s sleep before a day in the parks.


----------



## kpolumbo

Does anyone know what time the pool and lazy river are open until? We're considering a 1 night stay at Cabana Bay (March 30th) to get early park access on the 31st. We'd be checking in the evening of the 30th and would love to do the lazy river if it's still open/running when we get there!

Also, just to confirm. You get early park access for both the day you check in AND the day you check out? We'd be using the access the day we check out. What do you show at the park entrance gates to get the early access (first time to Universal). Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

kpolumbo said:


> Does anyone know what time the pool and lazy river are open until? We're considering a 1 night stay at Cabana Bay (March 30th) to get early park access on the 31st. We'd be checking in the evening of the 30th and would love to do the lazy river if it's still open/running when we get there!
> 
> Also, just to confirm. You get early park access for both the day you check in AND the day you check out? We'd be using the access the day we check out. What do you show at the park entrance gates to get the early access (first time to Universal). Thanks!



Pools usually open till 10 or 11 depending on season.

Yes, you do get EE on check in and check out day.

Each guest needs a room key to enter the parks.


----------



## kbelle8995

ellie05 said:


> Thanks it looks like we did book the tower this is the description any particular place ?
> These Tower Rooms are a great place to shift your vacation into relaxation. Two queen beds, iconic decor, and a flat screen TV make your room a private getaway. Pull back the curtains to let in the Florida sunshine or pull them tight for a restful night’s sleep before a day in the parks.



We like the towers for another reason close direct route to the food court.  I also like the small courtyard areas on the first floor.  Really a nice "Florida" Feel to this hotel regardless.  It's old Florida style from the 50's and 60's.

Maybe that's why I love this hotel.  I remember seeing remnants of this era growing up during 70's and 80's.  The concrete picnic tables just like at rest stops and state parks throughout our state.  I love this place so much.  Universal got so many of these details right

Pardon an old Floridian's pride


----------



## RalphinSC

Just back from four nights at Cabana Bay. Some thoughts:

1. We had a Beautiful view of Volcano bay from our fifth floor "pool" view room in Americana. Not sure if these rooms will remain priced as pool views, but it was awesome.

2. Maybe it was just me, but we were largely underwhelmed with the bus service on pick-up. Not quite as bad as Disney, but they certainly know how to sardine pack people in the buses just as well at peak times. I thought they'd have a few more running. I know it was a peak time. We even went last night and took a boat to Sapphire Falls at park close so we could cut through their pool area and out the back gate there to the crossover. Probably not too many more steps and no line or crowd stress.

3. We tried the walkway, buses, and the aforementioned combo boat/walk to the parks. IMO, the best bet to get TO the parks was the bus. There was almost never a wait for security at Citiwalk and we were either first or second at our turnstile for all three days of early entry we went this week. To get back to the resort, I think it's easier to hop on the Sapphire Falls boat and then walk through their resort and to the crossover. A few more steps, but a lot more sitting as well and less stressful.

4. Cabana bay BY FAR has the best pools on the entire property. The Phase II pool between Americana and Continental has in-pool speakers as well that is just as good as the sound system at Hard Rock. The lazy river is HUGE. And the dive tower pool has a great slide. You really cannot go wrong with it.

5. Bayliner Diner was always fairly empty and had a very good selection of food. We bought one resort mug and had no problems. The beef nachos by the pool were a super value. Enjoyed the beer selection at the pools and Swizzle lounge, plenty of new stuff to try.

6. The size of the resort is something to consider. I was planning to walk to the parks a lot more than I did. But being near the end of Americana, adds a good bit of distance and time needed to even get to the crossover and beginning of the walking path. Continental and the new towers are even further. The crossover is all the way at the end of the resort closest to the park. A lot more tempting to walk from that end time-wise.

7. Super-easy to show right up, activate our AP's and check in. Room wasn't ready but they texted us when it was and activated the keys they gave us on check-in. Check-out worked like a charm as well. Charging to the room worked well at the park, but we had problems in the park and at other resorts. We just took our cards with us instead of trying to get it all worked out. Nothing worth hassling over.

I'll gladly try to answer anymore questions. We LOVED Cabana Bay are are seriously considering scratching and premium stay days in June and just stay at CBBR the entire trip. Especially with the waterpark open.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

RalphinSC said:


> Just back from four nights at Cabana Bay. Some thoughts:
> 
> 1. We had a Beautiful view of Volcano bay from our fifth floor "pool" view room in Americana. Not sure if these rooms will remain priced as pool views, but it was awesome.
> 
> 2. Maybe it was just me, but we were largely underwhelmed with the bus service on pick-up. Not quite as bad as Disney, but they certainly know how to sardine pack people in the buses just as well at peak times. I thought they'd have a few more running. I know it was a peak time. We even went last night and took a boat to Sapphire Falls at park close so we could cut through their pool area and out the back gate there to the crossover. Probably not too many more steps and no line or crowd stress.
> 
> 3. We tried the walkway, buses, and the aforementioned combo boat/walk to the parks. IMO, the best bet to get TO the parks was the bus. There was almost never a wait for security at Citiwalk and we were either first or second at our turnstile for all three days of early entry we went this week. To get back to the resort, I think it's easier to hop on the Sapphire Falls boat and then walk through their resort and to the crossover. A few more steps, but a lot more sitting as well and less stressful.
> 
> 4. Cabana bay BY FAR has the best pools on the entire property. The Phase II pool between Americana and Continental has in-pool speakers as well that is just as good as the sound system at Hard Rock. The lazy river is HUGE. And the dive tower pool has a great slide. You really cannot go wrong with it.
> 
> 5. Bayliner Diner was always fairly empty and had a very good selection of food. We bought one resort mug and had no problems. The beef nachos by the pool were a super value. Enjoyed the beer selection at the pools and Swizzle lounge, plenty of new stuff to try.
> 
> 6. The size of the resort is something to consider. I was planning to walk to the parks a lot more than I did. But being near the end of Americana, adds a good bit of distance and time needed to even get to the crossover and beginning of the walking path. Continental and the new towers are even further. The crossover is all the way at the end of the resort closest to the park. A lot more tempting to walk from that end time-wise.
> 
> 7. Super-easy to show right up, activate our AP's and check in. Room wasn't ready but they texted us when it was and activated the keys they gave us on check-in. Check-out worked like a charm as well. Charging to the room worked well at the park, but we had problems in the park and at other resorts. We just took our cards with us instead of trying to get it all worked out. Nothing worth hassling over.
> 
> I'll gladly try to answer anymore questions. We LOVED Cabana Bay are are seriously considering scratching and premium stay days in June and just stay at CBBR the entire trip. Especially with the waterpark open.


Considering the long walk from the tower rooms would you consider staying in a courtyard room next time? Just curious because we are deciding between a courtyard suite and tower suite for our June trip. Also would you say the rooms were clean? I've heard mixed reviews on that subject. Was the main pool better then the beach pool at Portofino? We are having a hard time deciding between the 2 resorts. And lastly how were the parks with lack of express passes? Or did you purchase them separately? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## CT-Scott

Hello, I just registered and will be doing some more searching in these forums, but I am hoping to book our hotel later today, so if someone does happen to see my post and can help me make the right choice, that would be great.  Right now, we're planning on checking in Sunday evening March 19, and checking out on Thursday morning, March 23.  I am trying to decide between Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls.  I like the lower price, lazy river, and on-site Starbucks that Cabana Bay has to offer, but also like the on-site water taxi and better breakfast/eggs (from what I've read on tripadvisor) that Sapphire Falls has.  Also, based on my reading it sounds like there is a lot more walking to get to/from your room at Cabana Bay.

We plan to enjoy the Harry Potter experience, we're foodies, and I'd like to reduce our walking as much as possible (yes, I know, we'll be doing lots of walking/standing at the parks).  We're not planning on renting a car, since these resorts have shuttle/water taxi access to the parks, but we may be looking to use an Uber for dinners at nicer restaurants off-site.

I'm envisioning my daughter and I staying at the parks longer and my wife wanting to possibly take a shuttle or water taxi back to the room to relax, so I'm especially curious as to which buildings at both of these resorts would minimize the walking she would need to do.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Check your dates on the UO booking site

March can fill up quickly for the lower costed rooms/hotels

Or you can call the reservation number and have the TM give you the info for costs and availability 


Read thru the hotel stickies to help you make a decision which hotel would fit your needs best

Cbay has free bus shuttles to the parks
Busses let out at the end of city walk
From there maybe a 5 minute walk to the parks


----------



## RalphinSC

Laura_Dee_ said:


> Considering the long walk from the tower rooms would you consider staying in a courtyard room next time? Just curious because we are deciding between a courtyard suite and tower suite for our June trip. Also would you say the rooms were clean? I've heard mixed reviews on that subject. Was the main pool better then the beach pool at Portofino? We are having a hard time deciding between the 2 resorts. And lastly how were the parks with lack of express passes? Or did you purchase them separately? Sorry for all the questions!



Courtyard would be a shorter walk to the crossover and walking path. Tower would be a shorter walk to the Bayliner diner and the buses. And tower is much closer to the waterpark. If I were picking, I'd probably pick tower. It's such a cool area of the resort.

In our opinion, the rooms were immaculately clean. No problem at all. We thought the pools as a whole with all the add-ons was better than any other pool complex on site. We toured them all.  (in-pool speakers in the tower pool, slide in the courtyard, lazy river, hot tubs, fire pits, tons of lounger space, splashpad)

As far as express, we really didn't miss it. This past week was rated (at least according to hotel rate pricing) as the busiest time of the year not named Easter or Christmas. I think our longest wait all week was 35 minutes for Minions. We rode each of the headliners multiple times, taking advantage of early park entry and single rider lines. With those two things, you could walk on and even get re-rides of most headliners if you wanted to. Perhaps a split stay or a single night at Portofino can give you the best of both worlds. It worked out much better than I thought it would.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

wookiebeck said:


> I hope that people come here to get informed about CBBR.  It is without a doubt the BEST place that I have ever stayed in that was in the $100 per night range.  So much to do, you just need to go grab it!  And you are still in the Universal bubble and you can easily visit the other resorts to explore and swim.  Questions are welcomed.  Many of us here will answer anything you throw at us.



Would you happen to know if the family suite at Cabana Bay feels as large as the room at Portofino or the other deluxe resorts? Is there as much room for a party of 5?


----------



## Magical-Memories

Headed (hopefully if we can get out of the snow here in the Northeast) down to Universal for a long weekend tomorrow night.   Had a few last minute questions that I'm hoping someone might know:


Bought our Universal Tickets from Undercover Tourist and printed them online (because I was afraid they wouldn't arrive in time).    Is there a way to trade them in for the 'real' credit card sized tickets when we get to Cabana Bay Beach Resort so we don't have to try and cram the big paper tix into our lanyard (and so we don't have to try and wait at guest services at Universal we were hoping we might be able to do it at the hotel ticket counter)?     
I'm meeting a local Orlando-Florida friend on Thursday night.   Would it be possible for her to park at Cabana Bay?   And do you know cost?    
We are staying at Cabana Bay for the first 2 nights and moving over to Royal Pacific to take advantage of the express pass and we are splurging a bit and have club level.     How and when would you transfer your luggage over to Royal Pacific?   (Uber? Or??  There will be 4 of us, although I'm thinking just my husband and I will do this part..... And should we just check luggage with Cabana Bay so we can take advantage of the Early Entry and then go back later and bring them over to Royal Pacific?    Or would you do that first?    Just would like to have a plan.)
Our flight doesn't leave until 8pm on Sunday.  We are being picked up from the Royal Pacific.    We plan to hit the parks on Sunday but will end up back at Royal Pacific.    Can we still hang around the pool area?  Or is there someplace else we can hang for a while if we wanted too.    (I think I read that you we would no longer have access to the club lounge because that ends at official check out time.  Boo.  I understand but boo.)
Tipping?   

I know this may vary from person to person...but just want to be prepared with a general idea
We are taking a car service from the airport to the hotel and back again when we leave.     How much we would tip?     It's $125 round trip.     I know this may vary person to person....but just wanted to get an idea as we don't do this often.   There will be 3 of us coming in and 4 of us going back.         
I know I'll tip the housekeeping staff & the club level staff and of course when we dine out
Am I missing anything/anyone else that should be tipped?   (I thought I read that they escort you to your room at check in?   Do they?  I don't care if they do, but if they do, do you tip?  And how much?)
Thank you all for the wealth of information you guys all post.    I've been once before but when they were building the first part of Harry Potter.    Excited to experience all that it offers again


----------



## macraven

#3

Guest parking might be $15
Cheaper for registered guests if they have their own car

Car service at $125?
There are cheaper companies that charge $100 rt
Homies post anywhere from 10-20% for transportation service
Many pay at each leg of the ride

Use a taxi for about $5 they will transfer your luggage to the other hotel

Or call the deluxe hotel front desk and ask if they will send a free black sedan to move your luggage for you

Try for the free....
It should work 

I stay at rpr

I tip valet $5 for bringing my suitcase and case of water to my room

It varies per person on what they tip

I have friends that tip $1-2 per bag or anything valet handles 

Will reread your question as I forgot what else you posted


----------



## macraven

All the hotels allow EE

When it comes time to check in to rpr, do it early morning and your stuff can be stored in valet at rpr 

Your room won't be ready at 7 in the morning but your belongings will be safe with valet

Have your ep photo card made so after you do EE , you will be able to use your express pass in the park 

Free ep is only valid at the 3 deluxe hotels 
Good enough reason to check in at rpr that 3rd morning


----------



## macraven

If you would have started your stay at rpr then moved to Cbay on day 3, you would have 3 full days of unlimited ep


----------



## Magical-Memories

Oh jeez....of course I should do that...what am I thinking.  The whole reason we are switching to Royal Pacific is the EP....LOL.     Thank you for pointing that out..LOL! 
Thank you all for the other advice too 

So anyone think there is a possibility of trading in my printed at home, paper Universal Tickets (from Undercover Tourist) for the regular credit card sized tickets at the ticket window at Cabana Bay?


----------



## wookiebeck

Laura_Dee_ said:


> Would you happen to know if the family suite at Cabana Bay feels as large as the room at Portofino or the other deluxe resorts? Is there as much room for a party of 5?



Because of the kitchenette area in the CB family suite, yes, it is bigger and feels bigger.  There is also a folding wall to close off the living room/kitchen.  My daughter slept on the fold-out couch in what was essentially her own room.  The bathroom has separate areas with a doored off toilet, a doored off shower and an open sink area.

I recall looking at all the room layouts and square footages on the uni and/or loews websites.  It is all there if you click on the right buttons.


----------



## macraven

Suggest you try at guest services to swap out the paper ticket for the UT printed one


----------



## Magical-Memories

macraven said:


> If you would have started your stay at rpr then moved to Cbay on day 3, you would have 3 full days of unlimited ep



Arriving late tonight so picked cabana bay due to that.   Will check into rpr Friday so I figure we have Fri/Sat/Sun to use express pass.   We don't have to leave for airport until 8 pm.    Tomorrow we will take advantage of early entry and get a good feel for everything.    Excited )

I know this isn't the best board but do any of you use a universal app?  And if so, best one?   

Thanks!!


----------



## pcstang

Magical-Memories said:


> Arriving late tonight so picked cabana bay due to that.   Will check into rpr Friday so I figure we have Fri/Sat/Sun to use express pass.   We don't have to leave for airport until 8 pm.    Tomorrow we will take advantage of early entry and get a good feel for everything.    Excited )
> 
> I know this isn't the best board but do any of you use a universal app?  And if so, best one?
> 
> Thanks!!


Just search the App Store for universal Orlando. Should come up as first choice.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

Magical-Memories said:


> Arriving late tonight so picked cabana bay due to that.   Will check into rpr Friday so I figure we have Fri/Sat/Sun to use express pass.   We don't have to leave for airport until 8 pm.    Tomorrow we will take advantage of early entry and get a good feel for everything.    Excited )
> 
> I know this isn't the best board but do any of you use a universal app?  And if so, best one?
> 
> Thanks!!



Let us know your thoughts on Cabana Bay! We are considering staying there in June 
Also the universal app is great! It gives you attraction wait times and a lot of other info.


----------



## RalphinSC

pcstang said:


> Just search the App Store for universal Orlando. Should come up as first choice.



Yes, this one definitely! Wait times are accurate and it allows you to book your Jimmy Fallon ride time as well.


----------



## pigletto

We'll be staying at Cabana Bay again in May. I'm thinking of getting giving the kids a coupon in their Easter baskets good for a Sonic Fill Mug. Despite having been there several times, we've never purchased them. Are they only refillable in the food court area ? I can't remember seeing any other locations to fill them, but I wasn't looking either.


----------



## pigletto

I found the answer to my question above. Looks like you can fill them at the food court and Galaxy Bowl as well.

Now I'm just posting because I just booked and paid for our CBBR family suite for May and I am so darn excited. 
A heads up to anyone who may be looking to book. Try looking at Undercovertourist as well. It ended up being $120 cheaper to book through their website than the lowest rate I found anywhere (which was the SMSM rate on the Universal website.) The AP rate and all other 3rd party sellers were higher. So UT was the winner and saved us enough for dinner at Toothsome.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

pigletto said:


> I found the answer to my question above. Looks like you can fill them at the food court and Galaxy Bowl as well.
> 
> Now I'm just posting because I just booked and paid for our CBBR family suite for May and I am so darn excited.
> A heads up to anyone who may be looking to book. Try looking at Undercovertourist as well. It ended up being $120 cheaper to book through their website than the lowest rate I found anywhere (which was the SMSM rate on the Universal website.) The AP rate and all other 3rd party sellers were higher. So UT was the winner and saved us enough for dinner at Toothsome.



Just curious. What was the rate you got? Was it for a tower or courtyard suite? Pool side or no? Looking to book also but always have been leary of 3rd party sites.


----------



## pigletto

Laura_Dee_ said:


> Just curious. What was the rate you got? Was it for a regular room or a family suite?


It was May 17th to 24th and worked out to $129 a night. It's for a Courtyard family suite.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

That's a great price! We are going first week of June and the prices seemed to go up a lot after May. I looked and booking through undercover tourist would also save us about $120 too. Have you booked through undercover tourist before? Do you think they are a reliable site?


----------



## pigletto

Laura_Dee_ said:


> That's a great price! We are going first week of June and the prices seemed to go up a lot after May. I looked and booking through undercover tourist would also save us about $120 too. Have you booked through undercover tourist before? Do you think they are a reliable site?


Yes I have used them before. They have only very recently begun offering hotel bookings. But I have been using them for tickets for years and years. They are always prompt and courteous and have excellent customer service. I learned about them on these boards and many posters use them. I really have no hesitation recommending their site. I suspect that because they are new to offering hotels that their rates are a bit better right now to get people to use them.. or maybe they have a special discount with some of the onsite hotels. I think you can use them with confidence.


----------



## pcstang

There are mug refill sites by the pools too. Sorry, it's been a couple of years since my stay so I don't remember the exact layout.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

Called the resort today before booking my stay to ask about the location of the Pool/Volcano side room category. They said booking that category does not guarantee you will be in one of the new towers. They said they will have rooms in the Americana building that will be labeled Pool/Volcano side also. I'm assuming that it would be the rooms at the very end of the building closer to the water park. This room/view category will just be for standard size rooms. There will be no family suites in this category. They said the only way to guarantee getting in one of the new towers would be to book one of the new 2 bedroom suites. Thought this info may help those looking to book


----------



## macraven

Maybe we should think about adding that info up in the sticky..


----------



## ibrokeitmommy

We are driving and plan to have some groceries with us. Are you allowed to bring your own drinks down to the pool? Obviously not glass bottles but could I bring a water bottle or coffee mug? We don't drink soda so the refill cups are a waste for us as most of the Coke freestyles don't have what we enjoy drinking.


----------



## macraven

As long as they are not glass, should not be an issue


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Does anyone know when we will start seeing reviews and pics of the new tower 2 bedroom suites facing volcano Bay? I seem to remember these rooms were available for booking at the end of March but haven't seen anything yet regarding one of the towers opening. Thanks!


----------



## toonaspie

My friend and I have sorta a bad habit of scheduling flights at inconvenient times.  Particularly scheduling late flights way past the check out time.  Does Cabana Bay have some form of luggage holding area in case we arrive before our room is ready or for holding our luggage after checkout until it's time to go to the airport?  We won't have a car you see.  This will help me determine how to schedule the flight there and out.


----------



## georgina

toonaspie said:


> My friend and I have sorta a bad habit of scheduling flights at inconvenient times.  Particularly scheduling late flights way past the check out time.  Does Cabana Bay have some form of luggage holding area in case we arrive before our room is ready or for holding our luggage after checkout until it's time to go to the airport?  We won't have a car you see.  This will help me determine how to schedule the flight there and out.



Yes.  I like to stay late also, so stored my luggage and went to the pool.  There are also lockers and showers in the fitness center that I used before I left.


----------



## toonaspie

Sounds good.  Depending on what package we get, I'm thinking of getting to Orlando in the morning, do a short spell at the parks then return to the hotel for dinner.


----------



## loring

I have been trying to open the links on the first page of menus etc.I keep getting an error mesaage.


----------



## schumigirl

loring said:


> I have been trying to open the links on the first page of menus etc.I keep getting an error mesaage.



They're working for me.

It does now take you to the main Universal Orlando website page and there is a link that says Available Menu to click on.........

I checked each link and they all work this way.

Will come back later and try something else. But, I am seeing them work.


----------



## macraven

Worked for me


----------



## schumigirl

Just checked all links again loring on another device and they all work.

I went to change to the new website links, but its a mess. So, will keep old ones going.......


----------



## nouvellefleur

georgina said:


> Yes.  I like to stay late also, so stored my luggage and went to the pool.  There are also lockers and showers in the fitness center that I used before I left.



Did you stay at CBBR and use their pool or were you able to pool hop over to, say, Royal Pacific or Sapphire Falls? I'm going in June with a bunch of friends and I don't fly out until the day after we check out of CBBR. I'm excited to have a last day lounging at the pool, but I'd love to pop over to RPR or SF for their pools that day instead of sticking with CBBR.


----------



## loring

Thank you I guess it's just my phone.
How big is the lazy river?I have been reading contradicting reports some say very small to huge.Thank you!


----------



## RalphinSC

loring said:


> Thank you I guess it's just my phone.
> How big is the lazy river?I have been reading contradicting reports some say very small to huge.Thank you!



It's quite long and wide enough for several tubes to go abreast. I'd say it take a good 7-10 minutes to make a lap around it. A couple of waterfalls, spraying spots, and even some water cannons that can be squirted on floaters.


----------



## pcstang

SpecEdismyLife said:


> Does anyone know when we will start seeing reviews and pics of the new tower 2 bedroom suites facing volcano Bay? I seem to remember these rooms were available for booking at the end of March but haven't seen anything yet regarding one of the towers opening. Thanks!


They didn't look close to being open last week. Initially I saw availability march 28th but I looked yesterday and there's werent even listed around Memorial Day. Idk


----------



## Dismamx2

Great info on this thread, thank you. We are staying at Cabana Bay for 5 nights at the end of June and have a query about the refillable cups. Is it just sodas available? I've seen on menus and photos etc, milkshakes and icees, is there an option/reduced charge etc for these with the cup? Just trying to figure out if it will work for us buying the cups.

Thanks


----------



## Magical-Memories

*MINI-REVIEW - Stayed 2 nights 3/15/17 & 3/16/17 -  LOVE, LOVE, LOVED CBBR *
Huge thank you to this board for helping me out when we planned a last minute get-away down to Universal.    

We checked in about 10:00 pm on a Weds. night.    The front desk staff was super nice.    We ended up in the Castaway building overlooking the pool with the 'high dive' pool slide.   I just LOVED the whole theme of this hotel.  It just gave me a fun, relaxed old-time, Happy Days vibe.   Who ever designed it really nailed it with all the touches.   Pulling up to the resort with the "Cabana Bay" tower and the circular drive with the old fashioned cars.    Walking into the spacious lobby.    Instant warm fuzzy feeling.   Seeing the giant names of the buildings all lit up at night in that 50's/60's font was just really cool.

We had one of the family suites (with the outdoor hallways) and having the mini kitchen with the bar, bar stools, mini-fridge, microwave; the sitting area with pull-out couch, 2 chairs and a TV in one area and then the bedroom with a sliding divider and 2 comfortable queen sized beds was great.    The bathroom set-up was awesome.   Sink/vanity area across from beds and then a door on each side.  One side holds the shower and another sink in a seperate little room.  And the other side holds a separate toilet room.     Really helped with everyone getting ready early in the AM.     (I was travelling with my two older teenage boys and they ended up sharing a bed and surprisingly all of us found them to be comfortable.)   (Now we faced the pool and were on the 4th floor, they also had other rooms in this building that faced the parking area..I'm glad we got the pool view.)

We were starving at this point and by the time we got  up to the room it was too late to go to their onsite cafeteria/diner "Bayliner Diner" and my kids were dying to go to CitiWalk so we hopped on their shuttle bus about 11:00 pm.  We were the only ones on it and had a great, friendly bus driver.    It was pretty chilly at CitiWalk, and coming from the Northeast, we only packed sweatshirts figuring it was going to be a whole lot warmer in Florida.   Oops!   Well, no where near as bad as where we came from...so we survived.    Had some Pizza and the kids got ice-cream (brrrrr) and caught the bus, which came within 2 minutes of us arriving at the little stop and were on our way back to the resort.

We took advantage of the Early Entry to Islands of Adventure the next morning so we were up and out early.     Caught another shuttle as soon as we walked over to the bus area.   Definitely more people but they also had more buses.  I think it was like a 10 minute drive over.   (There were a few times taking the shuttle where we had to stand.   We only had one night at about 8:30 pm on a Thurs., where the traffic was very heavy and it took us about 25 minutes or so to reach the parks.    But we never had to wait more than probably 5 minutes to get on a shuttle.    Going through the security at the main entrance to the parks was a little bit of a pain, but had I not stayed at one of the other closer Universal hotels (RP) with the boat service, I wouldn't have known there is a difference...so really they have a pretty good shuttle system set-up.)

I think we headed back to the resort that day about 2:30 pmish.  Again no real wait for the shuttle back.   The boys explored the resort and the pools.    It was still fairly chilly....maybe just 65 degrees if that.    They bought tubes for the lazy river...but quickly figured out that it was too cold in the air to sit on said tubes.   They thought the water was heated though.    (It cracked me up to see all the lifeguards fully outfitted in hooded track suits with GLOVES on...LOL.)   I did a little exploring, got a quick snack at the Bayliner, checked out the poolside where the lazy river was.  I totally missed going up upstairs and checking out the bowling and the Jack Lalane gym.  (I remember my Mom exercising along to Jack Lalane on TV...such a great memory, so I really love that the gym also carries through a bit with the theme.)

My husband was checking in to join us around 5:30 and I met him in the lobby and we had a few cocktails at the Swizzle cocktail bar.   The bartenders were perfect.  Friendly, but didn't overdo it    My husband had to go to a meeting for a work thing and I met a local friend back again at the Swizzle Lounge (which is open to the spacious lobby area) and really could have stayed there all night.   It was comfy, drinks were good and i just liked the vibe.    But we headed out back to CitiWalk for dinner, ending up a the noisy, Hard Rock.

The next morning the kiddo's slept in while my husband and I took advantage of the early entry again so I could introduce him to Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey (*freaking AWESOME!*  And while I like Harry Potter, I'm not a crazy fan, but Holy Hogwarts.....such theme-ing  and special effects.....WoW!)    We were checking out of CBBR on this day and checking into Royal Pacific ...solely due to the Express Pass Deal...so we headed back to CBBR at around 10:45 am to pack up and check out.    We decided to walk back from the parks and see how that was.    It's a *LONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGG* walk.    Doable, and easy enough, but after you've been walking a million miles in the parks.....not something I would want to keep doing.    Nice to have the option.   If you are a runner, it would make a nice, pretty run. I can't imagine doing it when it's blazing hot out. Now if you were to take the walking path *INTO* the parks, you would go through a tiny little security booth on the way into CitiWalk and it brings you right out right next to Margarita-ville, quick and easy security ---so that's a little bit of a perk.  (As opposed to waiting a little longer and going through the security at the main entrance to Citiwalk where mostly everyone from the shuttle bus and parking areas enter. The shuttle bus to me was still the winner in this case though.)    

Check out was a breeze, I did go up to the counter but it wasn't necessary.   I think I could have done it by phone or on the TV before I left the room.    As someone told me on this board ...we had the doorman (?) who was again, another super friendly guy, wave us up a cab and took a *WICKED Expensive Cab ride* down the street and around the corner to the Royal Pacific.     Ok, well, the advice I got here was that it would cost $5 for a cab over.    And....yep when we arrived at Royal Pacific less than 5 minutes later, that was true.   And over my husband's objections to my giving the driver cash (he wanted to use a CC) We hopped out and made our way into the Royal Pacific lobby when I suddenly realized that the lanyard I had been religiously wearing around my neck was *not* around my neck.    And said lanyard contained my license, my credit card, my park tickets !    I had had it in my hand when I checked out of CBBR in case they wanted to see my room key card.    And then when I jumped in the cab i also had other bags in my hand and never put the lanyard back around my neck.    And Yep, me...the one that nagged my kids for the past two days about NOT losing their lanyards....Lost mine.      I immediately ran back out to the front area of RP where we were dropped off.    And told the Girl in the Valet booth, what had happened.    She started to ask me questions:  what cab company was it? _(ummmmmm, not a clue)_....what cab number was it? .   What CREDIT CARD I used to pay for it with?  .  It was a quick ride.......I didn't pay any attention, I paid cash...UGH.     She started calling cab companies for me.  I called CBBR to see if they would know what company it was or if the doorman remembered.   (No luck with that.)       After about 30 minutes, the valet knocked on the window (she was in a little booth) and told me she reviewed security tapes and could identify the cab number from the video and she tracked down the cab and he was going to put his meter on and come back and bring it back to me.       Huge relief.  So between tips to the awesome RP valet booth girl, and my lanyard's separate taxi ride and extra tip to the driver to get it back to me ....my $5 cab ride quickly turned into a $50 cab ride.     *MORAL of the story*:   Always pay with CC in a cab...and *ALWAYS* double check when you get out.  (I guess taking an UBER in this case probably would have helped out since we would have been able to quickly contact the driver...but...long story short...it was all me....stupid!)

Anywho...back to CBBR.   If I lived in the area, I would consider just staying there for a long weekend and hang the pool and have happy hour a the Swizzle lounge.    I definitely would go back there in a heartbeat.   I wish, wish, wish they had the express pass deal there.   I would gladly pay what we paid at RP (and we had club level there) to stay at CBBR.  I liked RP too...but I don't know...something about CBBR really won me over.   Maybe it was the cute little bathroom amenities??  (Loved that those fit in with the whole 50's/60's theme too.)   My husband is *not* a huge fan of the parks (I know...what the heck?!), but he does travel at least once year to the Orlando area....so I'm hoping I can go again sooner rather than later.   

Ohhhh...yes.  Two other questions I had asked here that I now have the definite answer for:


*Guest Parking.*   When I checked in, the girl at the desk told me to have my local friend go to the self-parking area when she arrived and tell the 'speaker' as she drove up to the gate...that she was meeting a guest staying in room "Xyz".   And then when she was leaving to first go to the front desk and they would stamp the ticket, so she didn't have to pay for parking.    (I went with her to the desk to prove I was really a paying guest, but I don't think they asked me to show my key...maybe they saw it.  Not sure.)  She was probably there about 4-5 hours while we enjoyed drinks in the Swizzle Lounge and then had dinner at Citi-Walk.
*Exchanging my Paper Undercover Tourist Park Tickets for the 'credit card' sized Regular park Tickets:   *Because my trip was so last minute, I opted to print out my park tickets that I ordered from Undercover Tourist on my computer rather than have them mail to me.    I was worried about fitting them into my lanyard so I went to the ticket desk at CBBR and the team member happily exchanged the 8x12 paper tickets that I had printed out for the regular sized credit card sized that we could slip right into our lanyards.  Quick and Easy.

So much for my Mini-Trip report to Cabana Bay Beach Resort!    I really loved everything about this resort and my stay was much too quick.    I would love to go back and stay longer and bring more of my family.   I would highly recommend this resort.    My hard-to-please older teens really liked it too.     Thanks again for the help I received, hopefully I was able to give a little help to someone too


----------



## krd315

Magical-Memories thank you for your mini review. We are new to Universal and are booked at Cabana Bay for May.


----------



## macraven

MM 
I felt your pain when you were trying to get your lanyard back

But, perfect ending to that situation!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> MM
> I felt your pain when you were trying to get your lanyard back
> 
> But, perfect ending to that situation!


Me too! My daughter loves to take hers off so I can go retrieve it later.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Can you get guaranteed connecting rooms here? What about a family suite connected to another room?

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## pcstang

nouvellefleur said:


> Did you stay at CBBR and use their pool or were you able to pool hop over to, say, Royal Pacific or Sapphire Falls? I'm going in June with a bunch of friends and I don't fly out until the day after we check out of CBBR. I'm excited to have a last day lounging at the pool, but I'd love to pop over to RPR or SF for their pools that day instead of sticking with CBBR.


pool 
 hopping is encouraged


----------



## Nubiwan

I just reserved (late August) one of the new 2 Bedroom Suites in the Cabana Tower next to Volcano Bay.   I understand they are not open yet (May opening?).  Be nice to get some pictures if any are available.  I chose the new 2 bed suite because I have the wife and 4 kids.   Too expensive for a Parlor suite at Portofino.  Wife wants the Cabana for the kids.  Not the luxury feel which is OK I guess  I could also get 2 CBBR rooms, but be real nice if we can all be in the same room experience (772 square feet ain't too bad), and the rooms are supposed to face the Volcano, from what I have read elsewhere.  Anyone confirm any of this?  Any pictures available at all?

Questions:

Can I cancel my current reservation and take adavantage of any APH rates that might come up for Single rooms in August?

There are a limited number of these 2 bed suites.  If they are all booked, during my trip, then what are the chances off an APH rate coming available?


Sure I had another question, but that's probably enough........


----------



## larissawbb

Nubiwan said:


> I just reserved (late August) one of the new 2 Bedroom Suites in the Cabana Tower next to Volcano Bay.   I understand they are not open yet (May opening?).  Be nice to get some pictures if any are available.  I chose the new 2 bed suite because I have the wife and 4 kids.   Too expensive for a Parlor suite at Portofino.  Wife wants the Cabana for the kids.  Not the luxury feel which is OK I guess  I could also get 2 CBBR rooms, but be real nice if we can all be in the same room experience (772 square feet ain't too bad), and the rooms are supposed to face the Volcano, from what I have read elsewhere.  Anyone confirm any of this?  Any pictures available at all?
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Can I cancel my current reservation and take adavantage of any APH rates that might come up for Single rooms in August?
> 
> There are a limited number of these 2 bed suites.  If they are all booked, during my trip, then what are the chances off an APH rate coming available?
> 
> 
> Sure I had another question, but that's probably enough........


We have a 2 bedroom suite booked for early May. I was told they are nearly done. I was also told when I booked it that there would only be 20 2 bedroom suites per new tower. I will post pictures when I get back if someone else doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Nubiwan

larissawbb said:


> We have a 2 bedroom suite booked for early May. I was told they are nearly done. I was also told when I booked it that there would only be 20 2 bedroom suites per new tower. I will post pictures when I get back if someone else doesn't beat me to it.


Awesome Larissa.  When you book on the UO site, it indicates they have a view of the new water park (volcano bay).  I understand that there is also some nightly show from the park, so be nice to have that view too, if show extends into August.  Will look forward to your experiences and pictures.  Have an awesome time.


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

We are booked for the 2 bedroom suite in the new tower in Sept! Went to the Loews site to try to get an idea of when these will open and it showed no availability until the end of August so we were worried they were delayed.  Glad to hear that some are booked for May! Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing reviews for these big rooms!


----------



## Nubiwan

Yes - hoping to see some pics and reviews in the 2 bed suites


----------



## loring

Does anyone have any photos of the food there and food area?I read there is  icees machines,frozen yogurt bar,and a salad bar.Thank you!


----------



## AmberK24

I'll currently have reservations there for early May.  Do we know yet when construction will be finished?  As much as I love CBBR, dealing with construction may be the tipping point to stay at HRH.


----------



## twocat

loring said:


> Does anyone have any photos of the food there and food area?I read there is  icees machines,frozen yogurt bar,and a salad bar.Thank you!


No pics but yes, there's a salad bar, frozen yogurt bar and icee machines.  It's definitely one of the better theme park resort food courts.  And prices aren't crazy.


----------



## disneyjr77

We're flying down this year instead of driving, and am thinking about getting some groceries delivered.  I have a few questions, since we've never done it.

Has anyone used Amazon Fresh? 

Our flight gets into MCO at 6pm, should we have the stuff delivered that night or wait until the next morning?  If it gets there before we do, how does that work? What about cold items?

Thanks!!!


----------



## sandam1

Disneyjr77 - How are you getting from the airport to Universal? Most car services will include a grocery stop?

That being said bell services has a refrigerator and freezer that they will hold things in.


----------



## disneyjr77

sandam1 said:


> Disneyjr77 - How are you getting from the airport to Universal? Most car services will include a grocery stop?
> 
> That being said bell services has a refrigerator and freezer that they will hold things in.



We're using the Universal shuttle, so i don't think they'll stop.  We may just get a cab to Wal-mart and call it a day. 

I'm still on the fence about what would be the best way.


----------



## sandam1

We're going to be at Cabana Bay tomorrow  (yeah!). We are talking about maybe doing a lazy stay-in movie night. Does anyone know if it is possible to stream movies on the TV from my tablet or to hook up  DVD player if I packed one?


----------



## EveDallas

Does anyone happen to know if the kids meals in Bayliner Diner can have fries substituted for apples and carrots?


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

disneyjr77 said:


> We're flying down this year instead of driving, and am thinking about getting some groceries delivered.  I have a few questions, since we've never done it.
> 
> Has anyone used Amazon Fresh?
> 
> Our flight gets into MCO at 6pm, should we have the stuff delivered that night or wait until the next morning?  If it gets there before we do, how does that work? What about cold items?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I also like GardenGrocer. I find their prices to be normal.


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the kids meals in Bayliner Diner can have fries substituted for apples and carrots?



Don't imagine it would be a problem.......you can normally change things like that everywhere else......our friends with 3 young kids do that in every Universal restaurant they eat at, as their kids don't eat fries.


----------



## pattyw

Queen2PrincessG said:


> I also like GardenGrocer. I find their prices to be normal.



I think Garden Grocer is limiting delivery to WDW resorts right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hi Everyone! We decided to drive straight to Orlando from New Orleans, so we will be arriving late. Is there an online check in option? Should we call and let them know we are checking in late? It's probably going to be after midnight.


----------



## sandam1

sandam1 said:


> We're going to be at Cabana Bay tomorrow (yeah!). We are talking about maybe doing a lazy stay-in movie night. Does anyone know if it is possible to stream movies on the TV from my tablet or to hook up DVD player if I packed one?



In case anyone was wondering, I kind of found out the answer to my own question. I was able to play around with the TV in the bedroom (we were in a suite) and stream from my tablet to the TV fairly easily. We wound up not using it, but it was nice to know that it was possible.


----------



## jollygreen

Just wanted to say that I was at Cabana Bay over this past weekend and had a great time there! Arrived around 11:30am and the room was ready! I really wish I could have been there longer. Ended up in one of the new towers, Beachside. The room was very nice and spacious! I was in 8615 and it overlooked Volcano Bay. I was okay with not having the EP this trip since the waits were pretty low on Friday, got a lot done in just 5 hours. Would totally stay here again!


----------



## toonaspie

jollygreen said:


> Just wanted to say that I was at Cabana Bay over this past weekend and had a great time there! Arrived around 11:30am and the room was ready! I really wish I could have been there longer. Ended up in one of the new towers, Beachside. The room was very nice and spacious! I was in 8615 and it overlooked Volcano Bay. I was okay with not having the EP this trip since the waits were pretty low on Friday, got a lot done in just 5 hours. Would totally stay here again!



How was the walk from the tower to the lobby?


----------



## jollygreen

toonaspie said:


> How was the walk from the tower to the lobby?



It wasn't too bad, maybe a couple minutes. Just have to walk past the pool and then you'll have doors that lead to the Bayliner Diner and the lobby is right down the hall from that. I'm not the best judge, though. I like walking and walked to the parks both days I was there and then back to the hotel one day.


----------



## DisneyToni

Can I cancel my current reservation and take adavantage of any APH rates that might come up for Single rooms in August?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Newbie, here  We are also visiting Universal in August.  What is this APH rate?  And when will they possibly be coming up?  Thanks.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi are there only two bedroom suites and regular rooms in the new tower? Thanks


----------



## pcstang

Some pictures of the 2 bedroom suite I found on Facebook. Not the best but it's a start.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi ! I am so glad I have a helpful place to come with any kind of dilemma. Here I go looking for awesome feedback. My family and I really enjoyed CBBR and  think it is a great resort and everybody agreed on going back.  I have a poolside tower family suite booked in July. There is DH, two teens (15) and myself. We stayed here two years ago in a standard room and thought it was a little tight but very nice. This year the kids and us thought it would be good to have a little more room to spread out, hence the suite. However, here is the dilemma I have very bad neck issues when I sleep especially in a more worn mattress. I am concerned that being over 3 years old that these beds are worn a bit. I do know I can get a new standard room in the tower for the same time. I am so torn I really want the suite but the new beds could be better. Has anybody stayed recently and noticed any problems with the beds worn for comfort level?


----------



## pigletto

@pcstang .. THANK YOU for the awesome pics. The suites look great. And WOW are they close to the waterpark. I knew they would be, but seeing it right there out the window really gives it new perspective doesn't it?!

@bobbie68 .. I am staying in a Courtyard family suite one week from tomorrow. I would be happy to report back to you on exactly how I find the beds to be. We stayed in October in a suite as well, and I had no issue with the beds then.
Another thought is that you could check out the bed as soon as you check in and go back down and ask for something newer/more updated if it's too worn. It's a medical issue, and they want to please their guests so I think they would help.

I'm likely to forget this promise while I am at Universal and having fun.. so please send me a pm any time after next Wednesday and I will happily update you on our bed situation.


----------



## bobbie68

Pigletto- Thank you so much that would be great. I totally understand and will be happy to PM you afterwards.

I agree about the pics. At first I couldn't believe that was VB that close to the window. You don't get much closer than that


----------



## pcstang

pigletto said:


> @pcstang .. THANK YOU for the awesome pics. The suites look great. And WOW are they close to the waterpark. I knew they would be, but seeing it right there out the window really gives it new perspective doesn't it?!
> 
> @bobbie68 .. I am staying in a Courtyard family suite one week from tomorrow. I would be happy to report back to you on exactly how I find the beds to be. We stayed in October in a suite as well, and I had no issue with the beds then.
> Another thought is that you could check out the bed as soon as you check in and go back down and ask for something newer/more updated if it's too worn. It's a medical issue, and they want to please their guests so I think they would help.
> 
> I'm likely to forget this promise while I am at Universal and having fun.. so please send me a pm any time after next Wednesday and I will happily update you on our bed situation.


I have some great pics of the outside from a few weeks ago. You can really see how close the two new towers are to VB. Unfortunately I broke my phone and I haven't been able to get the pictures off of it...yet. Maybe we will see you @pigletto. We will be at RPR 19-22 of may.


----------



## toonaspie

bobbie68 said:


> Hi ! I am so glad I have a helpful place to come with any kind of dilemma. Here I go looking for awesome feedback. My family and I really enjoyed CBBR and  think it is a great resort and everybody agreed on going back.  I have a poolside tower family suite booked in July. There is DH, two teens (15) and myself. We stayed here two years ago in a standard room and thought it was a little tight but very nice. This year the kids and us thought it would be good to have a little more room to spread out, hence the suite. However, here is the dilemma I have very bad neck issues when I sleep especially in a more worn mattress. I am concerned that being over 3 years old that these beds are worn a bit. I do know I can get a new standard room in the tower for the same time. I am so torn I really want the suite but the new beds could be better. Has anybody stayed recently and noticed any problems with the beds worn for comfort level?



Hello.  We just got back from Cabana Bay, and were actually upgraded to a Tower Family Suite.    The beds were surprisingly softer than I had expected them to be but not too soft.  It almost felt like they have that foam that I have in my own bed at home.  It didn't feel worn at all to me.  My only issue was sleeping with those pillows, made it hard for me to sleep in a position where I wasn't struggling to breathe at night.  Round curvy pillows aren't my thing.  Perhaps bringing your own for your neck might help with that.


----------



## bobbie68

Hello! Great  for the feed back. I think I will take a small pillow that I can put in my suit case just in case. I am feeling better about staying with the tower family suite.


----------



## tjmw2727

Read through most of the thread so I hope my questions aren't repeats - if so please point me to the right place   We are AP holders who have stayed at hard rock and royal pacific a few times and considering a stay here at cabana bay for a long weekend and since we go to the parks often we want to relax and hotel isn't a priority. 

I am looking at the suites and wondering if they are inside or outside corridors - I can't tell from the picts and video I have found.  Our preference would be ground floor with an outside door, if this exists what would I book/request?


----------



## bobbie68

tjmw2727 said:


> Read through most of the thread so I hope my questions aren't repeats - if so please point me to the right place   We are AP holders who have stayed at hard rock and royal pacific a few times and considering a stay here at cabana bay for a long weekend and since we go to the parks often we want to relax and hotel isn't a priority.
> 
> I am looking at the suites and wondering if they are inside or outside corridors - I can't tell from the picts and video I have found.  Our preference would be ground floor with an outside door, if this exists what would I book/request?



Hi you want the family suite courtyard room type.  The tower is inside hallways. ENJOY!


----------



## bobbie68

tjmw2727 said:


> Read through most of the thread so I hope my questions aren't repeats - if so please point me to the right place   We are AP holders who have stayed at hard rock and royal pacific a few times and considering a stay here at cabana bay for a long weekend and since we go to the parks often we want to relax and hotel isn't a priority.
> 
> I am looking at the suites and wondering if they are inside or outside corridors - I can't tell from the picts and video I have found.  Our preference would be ground floor with an outside door, if this exists what would I book/request?



Hi Also you can choose a "pool view" courtyard or "standard view" (parking lot) courtyard. I am doing a family suite tower "pool view" in July. The courtyard section is very nice too.


----------



## tjmw2727

bobbie68 said:


> Hi you want the family suite courtyard room type.  The tower is inside hallways. ENJOY!



Thanks - this is helpful!  I booked Courtyard Poolside and I think this will be perfect for our long weekend.


----------



## bobbie68

tjmw2727 said:


> Thanks - this is helpful!  I booked Courtyard Poolside and I think this will be perfect for our long weekend.



Your welcome glad to help... I agree it will be a perfect place for that. We love CBBR!


----------



## missemmamm

So I currently have Cabana Bay booked for May 24-27, but I'm now able to stay in Orlando an additional day. I'd like to modify my reservation, and check out on the 26th instead, so I can spend the last two nights at another hotel (not Universal). When I go to modify my reservation, it says that I have to pay a deposit again. If I did this, would they actually apply that deposit to full cost? (Because if so that would end up fully paying for my second night.) If anyone is familiar w this please, let me know. 

If this is the wrong place to ask this, please let me know, and I will create a new thread. Thank you so much.


----------



## pigletto

Only a few more days!! We leave for our trip on Tuesday and our first night at Cabana Bay is Wednesday. I hear it's blazing hot, so I anticipate spending time at the pools every day. I think this time we will take advantage of pool hopping and try a few of them. 
There's really no point to my post other than to say I am so excited I can barely stand it .


----------



## bobbie68

pigletto said:


> Only a few more days!! We leave for our trip on Tuesday and our first night at Cabana Bay is Wednesday. I hear it's blazing hot, so I anticipate spending time at the pools every day. I think this time we will take advantage of pool hopping and try a few of them.
> There's really no point to my post other than to say I am so excited I can barely stand it .



Have a great trip! I understand I am counting down til we are there in about 81 days


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Hey all! There is a new video up on YouTube showing the new 2 bedroom suites facing volcano Bay!


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

jollygreen said:


> Just wanted to say that I was at Cabana Bay over this past weekend and had a great time there! Arrived around 11:30am and the room was ready! I really wish I could have been there longer. Ended up in one of the new towers, Beachside. The room was very nice and spacious! I was in 8615 and it overlooked Volcano Bay. I was okay with not having the EP this trip since the waits were pretty low on Friday, got a lot done in just 5 hours. Would totally stay here again!


do you have pics of your room? Was it an upgrade or a standard room that just happened to be in the right place?


----------



## larissawbb

Here is a quick video that my son shot of our 2 bedroom suite while we were at Cabana Bay. I hope it's okay to post here.

Video:


----------



## macraven

missemmamm said:


> So I currently have Cabana Bay booked for May 24-27, but I'm now able to stay in Orlando an additional day. I'd like to modify my reservation, and check out on the 26th instead, so I can spend the last two nights at another hotel (not Universal). When I go to modify my reservation, it says that I have to pay a deposit again. If I did this, would they actually apply that deposit to full cost? (Because if so that would end up fully paying for my second night.) If anyone is familiar w this please, let me know.
> 
> If this is the wrong place to ask this, please let me know, and I will create a new thread. Thank you so much.



Call and ask to modify your reservation as you are shortening your stay

If you booked a promo rate such as a 3 day required stay would be the only issue I can think of

Call and talk with a live agent to modify your ressie

If you do not get many responses from others  then make a stand alone new thread in the forum

Just won't get as much traffic and views here as your post might get buried 

I almost missed your post 

I go threw all first page threads in all forums daily 
So if I missed this post first time others may have also

Keep this post here and do a stand alone new thread question


----------



## Nubiwan

larissawbb said:


> Here is a quick video that my son shot of our 2 bedroom suite while we were at Cabana Bay. I hope it's okay to post here.
> 
> Video:


Video link is dead.  Any chance you can repost or provide a youtube link?  Thanks


----------



## jollygreen

Queen2PrincessG said:


> do you have pics of your room? Was it an upgrade or a standard room that just happened to be in the right place?



Sorry for the late response! I always forget to take pictures of the room, I have one but it's not much. I also have a pic of my view from the room.

I booked a pool/volcano view room, I wasn't expecting to get one in the new tower though!


----------



## macraven

Your pictures turned out very well
Nice view !


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Does anyone know if the gift shop at Cabana Bay sells the tubes sold at the lazy river?  We will have a small air compressor for an air mattress and would rather buy the tubes in the gift shop and blow them up in the room.  Last summer we had to wait almost 45 minutes in the sun in line waiting to purchase tubes.  I would rather avoid having to do that again!  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

I have read they do

And staff at the pool will inflate your tubes no matter where you buy them

Read past trip reports those that brought their floatables from home, staff inflated them at the pool area

No charges


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

macraven said:


> I have read they do
> 
> And staff at the pool will inflate your tubes no matter where you buy them
> 
> Read past trip reports those that brought their floatables from home, staff inflated them at the pool area
> 
> No charges



Thanks for that info, but I am trying to avoid needing any assistance from the pool team members.  Last summer we had to wait, in the direct sun, almost 45 minutes to purchase our floats.  I am assuming if I bring prepurchased floats to the pool to be blown up I'll still have to wait my turn in line, defeating the whole point. 

I just wanted to know if we could purchase cabana bay floats from the gift shop and blow them up in the room.  If the gift shop sells them we will wait to purchase from there.  If the gift shop does not sell the same floats sold at the pool then we will just buy some from home and bring them with us.  Either way I am trying to avoid needing the team members at the pool to blow them, and avoid that line at all costs!  Lol


----------



## macraven

Contact the hotel and be transferred to the gift shop

Ask the tm there, what type of floats are they selling

If the ones they sold last year are not in stock, then bring yours from home


----------



## Letterhead

With the added rooms, and therefore likely increase in guests, do you think it is likelythe facilities at CBBR will be able to handle the extra footfall, i.e. did they plan ahead for extra capacity?

When we stayed last year we were shocked at just how good this hotel was considering the price was more akin to something you pay for an offsite room.

The pools and bowling were always pretty busy, but we liked that the dining options and the gym never felt full, and we rarely had to queue for buses.

Is this likey to change bow that there will be two more towers of guests? I imagine the pools will stay the same as some guests will be lured next door to Volcano Bay, but I'm hoping the other facilities don't become overwhlemed, as we like the price, and can't afford to keep going back to the likes of the Boardwalk Inn.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I was wondering if anybody staying here as been to VB yet? I was wondering how the walking path is? Is there a private entrance into the park? I am staying here in July/August and will be headed to VB for two days.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie
If no replies to your question, please come back and let us know the answer


I'm sure those that will stay at Cbay in the future, will be curious to know about the walking path to Vbay


----------



## bobbie68

macraven said:


> Bobbie
> If no replies to your question, please come back and let us know the answer
> 
> 
> I'm sure those that will stay at Cbay in the future, will be curious to know about the walking path to Vbay



Hi I sure will or if I get an answer from one of  the other boards I lurk I will bring the reply


----------



## macraven

Thanks!


----------



## RalphinSC

There is definitely a walking path. Looks pretty easy to navigate. Entrance from Cabana Bay to Volcano Bay is right off the end of the Americana building by one of the new towers. There is new signage in place. I'll be down there a week from today and I'll try to get a better report for you bobbie!


----------



## bobbie68

RalphinSC said:


> There is definitely a walking path. Looks pretty easy to navigate. Entrance from Cabana Bay to Volcano Bay is right off the end of the Americana building by one of the new towers. There is new signage in place. I'll be down there a week from today and I'll try to get a better report for you bobbie!



Awesome thank you and I just read on one of the many forums I follow that there is a private entrance available for Cabana bay guests. Of course I can't be sure if it is true  but  worth checking out. It is to the right of the banners that spell out  Volcano Bay at the front entrance. If this is true even better reason to stay at CBBR visiting VB have a great trip and look forward to your report


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Can I rent\request a cot at Cabana Bay?  We have a family suite booked for 6 guests, 4 teens and one is a girl.  Don't want boy\girl teens sleeping in same bed.  We have other options if we can't get a cot, just wondering if this has been an option at Cabana Bay.  Thanks!


----------



## sandam1

I'm not sure about requesting a cot, but I've stayed in a suite and with the fold-up bed in the living space, I'm not sure where there would be room for a cot. If there is, it would be just barely and nobody better need to get up in the middle of the night. Depending on the budget, I might consider doing a 2 bedroom suite or some type of adjoining rooms rather than trying to get 6 adults/teens in one suite.


----------



## JaySwash

We had planned on doing a Uni trip on one of our non-WDW Florida trips.. But the new 2 BR suite was such a good deal for a family of 6 that we cancled our 2 rooms at POR and saved quite a bit of $$ 

Will be first time at Uni, excited to check out a new to us resort and parks. So far the reviews of the new suites have my hopes up. 

Now I just need to figure out where everything is..


----------



## chmurf

sandam1 said:


> I'm not sure about requesting a cot, but I've stayed in a suite and with the fold-up bed in the living space, I'm not sure where there would be room for a cot. If there is, it would be just barely and nobody better need to get up in the middle of the night. Depending on the budget, I might consider doing a 2 bedroom suite or some type of adjoining rooms rather than trying to get 6 adults/teens in one suite.



I agree with this

with the sofa bed deployed, there is absoluetly no way to add an extra or rollaway bed in a family suite without transforming it into a huge bed everyone sleeps together in ...

absolutely agree with the 2 bedrooms suggestion


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

tinkerbellybutton said:


> Does anyone know if the gift shop at Cabana Bay sells the tubes sold at the lazy river?  We will have a small air compressor for an air mattress and would rather buy the tubes in the gift shop and blow them up in the room.  Last summer we had to wait almost 45 minutes in the sun in line waiting to purchase tubes.  I would rather avoid having to do that again!  Thanks!



Update:  I called Cabana Bay hotel and spoke to the gift shop.  They do not sell floats in the gift shop.  I thought I saw floats in the gift shop on our last trip, but wasn't 100% sure.  Well according to the gift shop employee they do not.


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

sandam1 said:


> I'm not sure about requesting a cot, but I've stayed in a suite and with the fold-up bed in the living space, I'm not sure where there would be room for a cot. If there is, it would be just barely and nobody better need to get up in the middle of the night. Depending on the budget, I might consider doing a 2 bedroom suite or some type of adjoining rooms rather than trying to get 6 adults/teens in one suite.



My son is going to sleep on the sofa with a blanket and pillow from home, without opening it into a sofa bed.  This way the air mattress will fit on the living room floor.  He isn't tall and the sofa will be fine.  We have stayed in the family suites at Cabana Bay twice now so we are aware of the space and set up.  If we could get a cot I would leave the air mattress at home.  Called Cabana Bay and they do not offer cots at Cabana Bay at all, no matter which room is booked.

Also, 2 bedroom suites are not available during our trip.  Otherwise I may have switched us to that.


----------



## Mrsjwb1

We have stayed at most of the hotels, fortunately, as my daughter is a CM.  Cabana Bay, is by far, our favorite.  We like the layout of the rooms and the privacy afforded by the little living area/kitchenette. 

We've stayed at several of the Deluxe resorts and they are nice, but we love the laid back family atmosphere at CB.  However, that being said, the key word is "family" so if you are looking for romantic, quiet or adult, you might want to look elsewhere.

The only issue we have had is PARKING.  DH drives a quadcab F150 and parking it is a nightmare.  Very limited parking (IMO) and several nights we had to park a long way from our room.


----------



## RalphinSC

Just got back from another GREAT week at Cabana Bay! It's an absolute STEAL for Volcano Bay entry and is just our favorite place to stay period right now!

I made a fun little youtube video for the resort. Click and enjoy. Really puts you in that Cabana Bay mood!


----------



## macraven

I'll give you my first born son if you let me use that YouTube of yours in this hotel sticky intro section.......

Great personal showing of Cbay hotel!


----------



## RalphinSC

macraven said:


> I'll give you my first born son if you let me use that YouTube of yours in this hotel sticky intro section.......
> 
> Great personal showing of Cbay hotel!



Absolutely! And you can keep the child!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

RalphinSC said:


> Just got back from another GREAT week at Cabana Bay! It's an absolute STEAL for Volcano Bay entry and is just our favorite place to stay period right now!
> 
> I made a fun little youtube video for the resort. Click and enjoy. Really puts you in that Cabana Bay mood!



I've added it to the 2nd post at the beginning of the thread........

Thanks Ralph, for taking the time to make the video........


----------



## RalphinSC

schumigirl said:


> I've added it to the 2nd post at the beginning of the thread........
> 
> Thanks Ralph, for taking the time to make the video........



Thanks!


----------



## smallworldnh

Loved your video, RalphinNC!  I can't wait to see it for myself!


----------



## smallworldnh

I have a question on the s'mores (love them and it looks like a fun thing to do).  They sell the kits at the hotel, correct?  Is there usually a wait to get to the fire pits or can you just walk up and make yours?


----------



## RalphinSC

smallworldnh said:


> I have a question on the s'mores (love them and it looks like a fun thing to do).  They sell the kits at the hotel, correct?  Is there usually a wait to get to the fire pits or can you just walk up and make yours?



Saw it being done, but haven't done it or looked it up myself. We are Scouters and smore-making is a sacred art. LOL! I think they sell kits, not 100% positive though....


----------



## twocat

smallworldnh said:


> I have a question on the s'mores (love them and it looks like a fun thing to do).  They sell the kits at the hotel, correct?  Is there usually a wait to get to the fire pits or can you just walk up and make yours?



Yes, they sell the kits in the grab-and-go section of the diner.  I don't recall the price.


----------



## larissawbb

larissawbb said:


> Here is a quick video that my son shot of our 2 bedroom suite while we were at Cabana Bay. I hope it's okay to post here.
> 
> Video:


Sorry. I just found out YouTube took it down for some for some reason.


----------



## smallworldnh

Do they require a credit card deposit upon check in if you book a package?  I think I read somewhere that someone had to put $100.00 per night on their credit card for incidentals.


----------



## RalphinSC

smallworldnh said:


> Do they require a credit card deposit upon check in if you book a package?  I think I read somewhere that someone had to put $100.00 per night on their credit card for incidentals.



If you set your room key up to charge, they do put a $100 a night hold on the card. We weren't aware of this last month and it was a bit of a surprise. If you don't set up to charge, I don't believe they do this.


----------



## smallworldnh

RalphinSC said:


> If you set your room key up to charge, they do put a $100 a night hold on the card. We weren't aware of this last month and it was a bit of a surprise. If you don't set up to charge, I don't believe they do this.


I won't be setting up my room key so I'm glad to hear this!  Thank you!


----------



## pigletto

smallworldnh said:


> I won't be setting up my room key so I'm glad to hear this!  Thank you!


I always decline and I don't get the $100 charge per night. Do keep an eye on your statement though. This last trip I was charged for parking and some random charge and we hadn't charged anything to the room and didn't have a car. 
So it's worth looking at your statement.

Labour day weekend is coming up quickly. Only 49 days until we are in Orlando, and 56 days until Cabana Bay!


----------



## smallworldnh

pigletto said:


> I always decline and I don't get the $100 charge per night. Do keep an eye on your statement though. This last trip I was charged for parking and some random charge and we hadn't charged anything to the room and didn't have a car.
> So it's worth looking at your statement.
> 
> Labour day weekend is coming up quickly. Only 49 days until we are in Orlando, and 56 days until Cabana Bay!


Thank you that's good advice!  We're at 76 days for Cabana Bay!!!  So excited!  have a great trip!


----------



## Gruff320

Volcano Bay Cabana Bay Entrance Question:

We'll be staying at Cabana Bay this October and in some of the information I've read, if you want to use the Cabana Bay entrance to Volcano Bay, each person must have a room key.  I am planning a trip where some local friends will be meeting us at the room and we'll be walking over to Volcano Bay together.  Since our friends won't have a room key, will we need to take a longer way to get there (ie. walk to another resort and take their Volcano Bay bus, our friends parking in the main parking and meeting us there, etc.) or does anyone know if they'll make exceptions at that Cabana Bay entrance?  

TIA!


----------



## RalphinSC

Gruff320 said:


> Volcano Bay Cabana Bay Entrance Question:
> 
> We'll be staying at Cabana Bay this October and in some of the information I've read, if you want to use the Cabana Bay entrance to Volcano Bay, each person must have a room key.  I am planning a trip where some local friends will be meeting us at the room and we'll be walking over to Volcano Bay together.  Since our friends won't have a room key, will we need to take a longer way to get there (ie. walk to another resort and take their Volcano Bay bus, our friends parking in the main parking and meeting us there, etc.) or does anyone know if they'll make exceptions at that Cabana Bay entrance?
> 
> TIA!



They were pretty adamant about everyone having a room key when we went, even though by the end of the week we almost knew all the security there by name, lol.


----------



## Gruff320

RalphinSC said:


> They were pretty adamant about everyone having a room key when we went, even though by the end of the week we almost knew all the security there by name, lol.



Good to know!  Thanks a bunch for the reply


----------



## klmcleod

Is there anyone out there who's done a review of staying in the CB 2 bedroom suites?  I know they just opened up end of May, and I've seen a youtube video tour, but is there anyone who can comment on how their stay in one of those rooms was?  I'm looking at them for next June 2018 and we're close to narrowing down our dates, so pretty sure I'll book one.


----------



## madduck

Is that entrance to volcano bay a direct entrance or does it just put you with everybody else trying to enter in the front of the park?


----------



## Gruff320

madduck said:


> Is that entrance to volcano bay a direct entrance or does it just put you with everybody else trying to enter in the front of the park?


From what I understand, it's a direct entrance, but I haven't been yet and YouTube videos of Volcano Bay usually just skim over it.  Maybe someone who's used it can let us know. 

I did find out in a Universal Facebook group that as of right now, they are only checking for one room key per group to use the Cabana Bay entrance, even for early entry.  That could change of course, but I have some local Orlando friends meeting me there so I was happy to hear that they can meet at the room and we can all use the CBBR entrance.


----------



## saskdw

So if we had a Tower Family Suite Poolside we would be on the side of the resort closest to Volcano Bay? And the room window would be facing the pool? 

Correct?


----------



## RalphinSC

madduck said:


> Is that entrance to volcano bay a direct entrance or does it just put you with everybody else trying to enter in the front of the park?





Gruff320 said:


> From what I understand, it's a direct entrance, but I haven't been yet and YouTube videos of Volcano Bay usually just skim over it.  Maybe someone who's used it can let us know.
> 
> I did find out in a Universal Facebook group that as of right now, they are only checking for one room key per group to use the Cabana Bay entrance, even for early entry.  That could change of course, but I have some local Orlando friends meeting me there so I was happy to hear that they can meet at the room and we can all use the CBBR entrance.



It puts you into the general entrance area right before you get to the large entrance building. It does not have a direct entrance itself. It does have a direct security checkpoint entrance. If you go during a busier time, you will be in line with everyone else after you finish the security checkpoint and walk the path to the main entrance.


----------



## RalphinSC

saskdw said:


> So if we had a Tower Family Suite Poolside we would be on the side of the resort closest to Volcano Bay? And the room window would be facing the pool?
> 
> Correct?



Correct! And some Tower view suites have pretty decent views of Volcano Bay too as a bonus.


----------



## Beignetsandboudin

Is parking still available outside of Americana building? It was very convenient to have the car nearby when we stayed there in the past, just wondering if that is an option now that Volcano Bay is open.


----------



## disneyjr77

Where do we get the schedule for the movies?  Is there a place to see it prior to arrival (next month), or do we have to wait until we get there?


----------



## smallworldnh

I was just wondering what you all do with your personal items when you're at the pool.  I would bring my sunglasses, book or tablet, phone, and room key - maybe a credit card or some cash.  Is there any place to keep your items safe when you go into the pool or lazy river, like a locker or something like that?


----------



## georgina

smallworldnh said:


> I was just wondering what you all do with your personal items when you're at the pool.  I would bring my sunglasses, book or tablet, phone, and room key - maybe a credit card or some cash.  Is there any place to keep your items safe when you go into the pool or lazy river, like a locker or something like that?



I don't recall seeing any lockers. I just took my room key (that has charging privileges) and tucked it into the pocket of my coverup, which I left on a chair with my sandals. I would feel fine leaving a book (but not a tablet or phone) I guess.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi can anyone confirm that all the family suites pool side in a tower are in the continental building?


----------



## RalphinSC

Beignetsandboudin said:


> Is parking still available outside of Americana building? It was very convenient to have the car nearby when we stayed there in the past, just wondering if that is an option now that Volcano Bay is open.



Yes, still available. In fact, they added a level to the garage out there. We found the parking situation to be quite good. Especially compared with other Univeral or Disney resorts.


----------



## RalphinSC

smallworldnh said:


> I was just wondering what you all do with your personal items when you're at the pool.  I would bring my sunglasses, book or tablet, phone, and room key - maybe a credit card or some cash.  Is there any place to keep your items safe when you go into the pool or lazy river, like a locker or something like that?





georgina said:


> I don't recall seeing any lockers. I just took my room key (that has charging privileges) and tucked it into the pocket of my coverup, which I left on a chair with my sandals. I would feel fine leaving a book (but not a tablet or phone) I guess.



We just left our towels and shoes in a chair most times. I also had a waterproof pouch to keep the credit cards and room keys in. Kept that on me.


----------



## smallworldnh

RalphinSC said:


> We just left our towels and shoes in a chair most times. I also had a waterproof pouch to keep the credit cards and room keys in. Kept that on me.


Can you take those into the pools with you (waterproof pouch)?


----------



## georgina

smallworldnh said:


> Can you take those into the pools with you (waterproof pouch)?



Sure!  I even took my drink into the pool in the special Cabana Bay cup!


----------



## RalphinSC

georgina said:


> Sure!  I even took my drink into the pool in the special Cabana Bay cup!



Same here! And we bought good sit on tubes for the lazy river that had cupholders. The Cabana Bay "sippy cup" went with us there too!


----------



## pigletto

disneyjr77 said:


> Where do we get the schedule for the movies?  Is there a place to see it prior to arrival (next month), or do we have to wait until we get there?


I don't recall seeing it anywhere ahead of time. It was on a board in the lobby every day that said what that nights movie would be.


----------



## disneyjr77

pigletto said:


> I don't recall seeing it anywhere ahead of time. It was on a board in the lobby every day that said what that nights movie would be.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## georgina

RalphinSC said:


> Same here! And we bought good sit on tubes for the lazy river that had cupholders. The Cabana Bay "sippy cup" went with us there too!



I got one of those for my next trip too. (2.5 weeks!) The bartenders at the pool bars were very nice; once one found out I liked gin she was telling me about drinks she could make me that weren't on the menu.


----------



## dpswift

What location is better courtyard or tower?


----------



## RalphinSC

dpswift said:


> What location is better courtyard or tower?



We prefer Tower. Interior hallways, closer to Volcano Bay. The pool area has the lazy river. Better views IMO.


----------



## Best Aunt

I'm confused about the types of rooms at Cabana Bay. 

I do not need a family suite. 

If I book under the Stay More/Save More rate, my options for my dates are:
- poolside room
- volcano side room

If I book under the (more expensive) Standard Rate, my options for my dates are:
- standard room
- poolside room
- volcano side room

The poolside room under the Stay More/Save More Rate is cheaper than the Standard room under the Standard Rate.

All are described as tower rooms.

I never open the curtains, so I don't care about the view.

Can someone please explain to me the differences between these types of rooms (other than the view)?


----------



## damo

Best Aunt said:


> I'm confused about the types of rooms at Cabana Bay.
> 
> I do not need a family suite.
> 
> If I book under the Stay More/Save More rate, my options for my dates are:
> - poolside room
> - volcano side room
> 
> If I book under the (more expensive) Standard Rate, my options for my dates are:
> - standard room
> - poolside room
> - volcano side room
> 
> The poolside room under the Stay More/Save More Rate is cheaper than the Standard room under the Standard Rate.
> 
> All are described as tower rooms.
> 
> I never open the curtains, so I don't care about the view.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the differences between these types of rooms (other than the view)?



The tower suites have indoor corridors.  That is the main difference between Tower and Courtyard (which don't seem to be an option for you).  So for you, the rooms are basically the same.


----------



## Best Aunt

Thanks Damo.  If the rooms are basically the same, I don't care about the view, and I would like to be close to the bus, what should I request?


----------



## RalphinSC

Best Aunt said:


> Thanks Damo.  If the rooms are basically the same, I don't care about the view, and I would like to be close to the bus, what should I request?



Americana section, low floor, closer to the main hall (lower room number on las two digits.

Americana is considered buildings number 5 and 6 (first number in your room number, 5 is closest to the main hall and transportation)
Floor is the second number 1 through 7 (seven floors)
Room number starts at 00 and goes up the further you get away from the dining hall

So to be closest to the transportation, you'd want a room similar to 5100.


----------



## Best Aunt

RalphinSC said:


> Americana section, low floor, closer to the main hall (lower room number on las two digits.
> 
> Americana is considered buildings number 5 and 6 (first number in your room number, 5 is closest to the main hall and transportation)
> Floor is the second number 1 through 7 (seven floors)
> Room number starts at 00 and goes up the further you get away from the dining hall
> 
> So to be closest to the transportation, you'd want a room similar to 5100.


 
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## dpswift

We wound up picking tower over Courtyard.  Are the towers convenient  to transportation and food court?


----------



## springsheri

When getting a tower pool view room is there a quieter location to request? I don't want to hear the volcano at volcano bay. Also don't want a long walk. Would like to be convenient to the food court and the bus. Thanks!!


----------



## agame2323

So... We've never stayed here but have become "spoiled" with FOTL access very our recent stays at the Royal Pacific and PB. My question is how do you handle not having FOTL access? My guess is we would need to add that on to our park tickets? Does it even exist?


----------



## RalphinSC

springsheri said:


> When getting a tower pool view room is there a quieter location to request? I don't want to hear the volcano at volcano bay. Also don't want a long walk. Would like to be convenient to the food court and the bus. Thanks!!



The Volcano doesn't make any sounds that I'm aware of. The rooms are far enough back from the pool that you do not get a ton of noise, though you do hear the music and such at nighttime until 11pm when everything goes quiet.


----------



## CNCMOM

This is my first time staying off Disney property, we are a family of 5, 2 adults, 13 y/o girl,12 y/o boy and 8y/o boy. Is a family suite really big enough or should we reserve adjoined standard rooms?


----------



## pigletto

CNCMOM said:


> This is my first time staying off Disney property, we are a family of 5, 2 adults, 13 y/o girl,12 y/o boy and 8y/o boy. Is a family suite really big enough or should we reserve adjoined standard rooms?


In my opinion it's big enough. It's not huge but the layout makes good use of the space, and as long as your boys will share a bed it should work out fine. We are usually a family of four, but dd20 is bringing a friend this time. We are only staying at CBBR for three nights this time. I am not sure I would want to do a full week with our group of five but that is about the extra person and feeling a little weird with someone who isn't family in the space. We've done a week with just the four of us. 
This is a very good review with pictures..

http://**************.net/2014/12/1...cabana-bay-beach-resort-at-universal-orlando/


----------



## CNCMOM

pigletto said:


> In my opinion it's big enough. It's not huge but the layout makes good use of the space, and as long as your boys will share a bed it should work out fine. We are usually a family of four, but dd20 is bringing a friend this time. We are only staying at CBBR for three nights this time. I am not sure I would want to do a full week with our group of five but that is about the extra person and feeling a little weird with someone who isn't family in the space. We've done a week with just the four of us.
> This is a very good review with pictures..
> 
> http://**************.net/2014/12/1...cabana-bay-beach-resort-at-universal-orlando/


 


THANK YOU!


----------



## Patience

I just booked one night at Cabana Bay after our longer stay at Royal Pacific in December. We are staying club level at RPR but since we will have express pass for the whole day of our check out from RPR, switching to CBBR  for our last night will save us a nice chunk of cash.  I booked a standard room at CBBR so that means we will be in the tower, correct?  Also, how long will it take to move our things from RPR to CBBR?  Our plan right now is to spend our last day at CBBR enjoying the pool if it's warm enough and maybe do some bowling and then head to the parks at night to enjoy the Christmas lights in the Harry Potter portions of the parks, ride a few of our favorite rides a final time, and let our daughter buy a few souvenirs.  I hope the pool will be warm enough to swim in December! To be honest, I'm not 100 percent sold on the theme of the rooms at CBBR but I am keeping an open mind!


----------



## damo

Patience said:


> I just booked one night at Cabana Bay after our longer stay at Royal Pacific in December. We are staying club level at RPR but since we will have express pass for the whole day of our check out from RPR, switching to CBBR  for our last night will save us a nice chunk of cash.  I booked a standard room at CBBR so that means we will be in the tower, correct?  Also, how long will it take to move our things from RPR to CBBR?  Our plan right now is to spend our last day at CBBR enjoying the pool if it's warm enough and maybe do some bowling and then head to the parks at night to enjoy the Christmas lights in the Harry Potter portions of the parks, ride a few of our favorite rides a final time, and let our daughter buy a few souvenirs.  I hope the pool will be warm enough to swim in December! To be honest, I'm not 100 percent sold on the theme of the rooms at CBBR but I am keeping an open mind!



DO you have your own vehicle or will you be using their transportation?  With your own vehicle, it shouldn't be more than about half an hour to move things over and check them with bell services.  You don't need to actually check in to get rid of your luggage.


----------



## Patience

damo said:


> DO you have your own vehicle or will you be using their transportation?  With your own vehicle, it shouldn't be more than about half an hour to move things over and check them with bell services.  You don't need to actually check in to get rid of your luggage.



Thanks for the reply. We will have our own car.


----------



## DLRExpert

Less than a month to go. Been 3 years, last stay was at Royal Pacific and need advice...
Going first week of September.

- Got a Tower Volcano room, host over the phone was sure to hold a room for me on the 5th or 6th floor facing the front of the Volcano and wave pool. I'm assuming this should be a good room with a great view?

- Can you use your Starbucks app to place mobile orders inside of the hotel?

- What and where are the best options for food in the hotel?

- What and where are the best options for food at Citywalk?

- Will I need Express Pass at all?

- Any activities I should be sure to do at the hotel?

- Will I need a locker at VB if my room is so close?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## macraven

Citywalk.com

Will list all eateries and menus


----------



## damo

DLRExpert said:


> Less than a month to go. Been 3 years, last stay was at Royal Pacific and need advice...
> Going first week of September.
> 
> - Got a Tower Volcano room, host over the phone was sure to hold a room for me on the 5th or 6th floor facing the front of the Volcano and wave pool. I'm assuming this should be a good room with a great view?
> 
> - Can you use your Starbucks app to place mobile orders inside of the hotel?
> 
> - What and where are the best options for food in the hotel?
> 
> - What and where are the best options for food at Citywalk?
> 
> - Will I need Express Pass at all?
> 
> - Any activities I should be sure to do at the hotel?
> 
> - Will I need a locker at VB if my room is so close?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



The hotel has a foodcourt.  You shouldn't need express for your time there.


----------



## Tigerlily26

Hello
Quick question are express passes usually needed in February?

Thanks


----------



## macraven

_I stayed onsite and did the parks first week of feb this year

Only Saturday, opening day for Mardi Gras had waits for rides
The later in the day had ride waits get longer 
Sunday was not as crowded 

Days after that were less in the park 

We had the hotel ep but I made note of wait times for the regular ride lines as friends were arriving later and they were not staying onsite 

Mid feb will have more crowds _


----------



## embracejg

Quick question about Volcano Side rooms. Will they all have views of the nightly volcano show at Volcano Bay, or is that just going to be visible from the 2 bedroom suites? Really no idea about the layout with those views since it's all so new.


----------



## DLRExpert

embracejg said:


> Quick question about Volcano Side rooms. Will they all have views of the nightly volcano show at Volcano Bay, or is that just going to be visible from the 2 bedroom suites? Really no idea about the layout with those views since it's all so new.



When I talked to a hotel rep on the phone she recommended floors 5 or higher.
Be sure to also request tower that has a front of the Volcano (wave pool) view. The other tower looks to give you the backside, which isn't the most attractive thing.


----------



## Meldev

Is it difficult to use the tower side pool (lazy river) if you stay on the courtyard side?


----------



## Opie100

If you are staying at Cabana Bay, can you arrive at 8am the morning of arrival, park, and walk over to Volcano Bay (even if the room isn't ready yet)?

EDIT: Called and found out that you can. Disregard.


----------



## Beignetsandboudin

Opie100 said:


> If you are staying at Cabana Bay, can you arrive at 8am the morning of arrival, park, and walk over to Volcano Bay (even if the room isn't ready yet)?
> 
> EDIT: Called and found out that you can. Disregard.


Yes. You can 'pre-register' for your room beginning at 7. They give you keys (but haven't assigned room no.).  We dropped the luggage off, printed tickets at a kiosk in the lobby, parked the car, and walked over to Volcano Bay. We got a text about 2 that afternoon that room was ready. Went to back to desk, checked in (found out room number), and picked up luggage with no problems and little wait.


----------



## embracejg

Just booked Cabana Bay for Nov. 11-15. Has anyone had success requesting a particular room location? Ideally, I'd like to be close to the lobby and food court and on the side closest to Sapphire Falls, because I plan on using the water taxi rather than the bus.


----------



## pigletto

Meldev said:


> Is it difficult to use the tower side pool (lazy river) if you stay on the courtyard side?


No. We use both depending on what we feel like that day. It's just an extra five minutes at the most to walk through the lobby building.


----------



## disneyjr77

Are they still using that little robot "guy" to deliver room service?  I know they were testing it, but haven't heard much about it since then.


----------



## SkiTeton

For those that have stayed in a poolside courtyard family suite, do you have a preference for which building and/or floor?  Can you fax room requests similar to WDW?


----------



## pigletto

SkiTeton said:


> For those that have stayed in a poolside courtyard family suite, do you have a preference for which building and/or floor?  Can you fax room requests similar to WDW?


I haven't stayed in one yet, we are usually on the back side of the Courtyard pool buildings in a family suite. We prefer the back side because it's quieter, but there was no AP rate rooms left on the Courtyard side unless we took pool side suite. Anyway, I am not too worried about it, but I am going to ask for top floor just to not have as much noise with people walking by. However, we don't go to bed super early and I don't think it will be too bad no matter where we are. All the buildings feel pretty equal to me, as they surround the pool. I don't have a preference.


----------



## Nubiwan

I feel pretty effing betrayed.  I just arrive at Cabana Bay (7pm Saturday Evening) with my 4 kids after getting soaked in a down pour at Seaworld, only to find out that the booking we made for our two bedroom suite in the new Cabana Bay tower (with view of Volcano Bay) has been changed and the hotel offered us 2 joining suites in the Thunderbird tower.  My kids and I have been looking forward to this since April, when I booked the tickets.  Manager told me their is a maintenance issue in one of the towers.  Told him I think you just bumped me.  We are here for 3 weeks in Florida and this is our last week.  My vacation is setting me back a fair chunk of change and time invested getting all arranged.   For this last week alone, I have spent $1700 on tickets for Universal for 6 people, and it is $2000 for our hotel room.  They have offered me $700 off the hotel.  I could have booked 2 family suites back in April and my overall saving from his offer is really $300.

Its hardly about the money.  I think they just shafted me because they're overbooked.  I am utterly pissed off.  I spent $1700 with Busch Garden Vacations which included tickets for Seaworld,  Busch Gardens and Adventure Island Water park, as well as 5 night hotel for 6 people, and not a single hitch at half the price.

My first time staying on Universal resort, as we usually get a house in Windsor Hills with a big family.  Not impressed at all.  Ruining my vacation.


----------



## macraven

_Finding out after you checked in this evening would be a shock to me if I had that experience..

Hope the week you are at UO has no more glitches _


----------



## NotGoodWithRandomNames

I thought I read somewhere that CBBR has a refillable mug program like Disney. Is that true, and if so where can someone either explain it to me or point me to where I can find some more information about it.


----------



## macraven

_i looked at the sticky and did not find the info there.


there have been some past stickies about the refill system for soft drinks.


i'll try to do a search from what has been posted before...since you are new to the Disboards, not sure if you know how to use the search button in the upper right hand corner.

or you could send your question to guest services and they will be prompt in replying to you about any drink program_


----------



## macraven

_this is from 2014 and do not know if it still is valid for 2017.
if it is not, could be a similar program?

check with damo's food sticky
something current might be there._


----------



## NotGoodWithRandomNames

Thank you, I will keep digging.


----------



## GoldmanTrust

Random thought: are the tvs in Cabana Bay smart tvs? Can I log onto my Netflix account from there?


----------



## embracejg

Nubiwan said:


> the booking we made for our two bedroom suite in the new Cabana Bay tower (with view of Volcano Bay) has been changed and the hotel offered us 2 joining suites in the Thunderbird tower.



I understand the frustration of having a reservation changed with no input from you. Of course you'd prefer not to have rooms changed, but consider whether they're offering you a reasonable alternative. 



Nubiwan said:


> my overall saving from his offer is really $300.



Even if it's the lower amount, that is not an insignificant amount of money to be saving considering all which is really changing is the room view. 



Nubiwan said:


> Not impressed at all. Ruining my vacation.



Now you're just being dramatic. First off, you assume they're lying to you about why they changed your reservation with no proof. Then you get at least $300 off for the trouble. And somehow the lack of a Volcano Bay view is still "ruining your vacation?" Get real.


----------



## embracejg

Question about room requests in relation to Sapphire Falls. I plan on using the SF water taxi as my primary transportation to and from the parks---yes, I know it takes longer than the bus but it saves me most of the walk through CityWalk--what would be a good room request to take that walk to and from the SF water taxi dock as easy as possible?

Bit hard to tell from Google Maps, since the satellite images are from before SF was open.


----------



## NotGoodWithRandomNames

macraven said:


> _this is from 2014 and do not know if it still is valid for 2017.
> if it is not, could be a similar program?
> 
> check with damo's food sticky
> something current might be there._



I contacted the hotel and this was their response about the sonic mugs


Thank you for choosing Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort.


Our resort food court, the Bayliner Diner, still offers the Sonic refillable cups. The current pricing is as follows:


1 day use                            $8.99

2 day use                            $11.99

3 day use                            $14.99

4 days or more                  $17.99


**If you are still in possession of Sonic refillable cups from a previous stay, you may receive $3.00 off your reactivation purchase.


Please let us know if we may assist you further.


We look forward to your arrival!


----------



## disneygrl704

Just booked for January! We have been to Universal once about 7 years ago and never stayed on property. We love Disney and go almost every year and have always stayed on property. But this time we are doing 4 nights at Universal - no Disney! We are super excited. It will be my husband and myself and our 11 yo daughter.


----------



## macraven

disneygrl704 said:


> Just booked for January! We have been to Universal once about 7 years ago and never stayed on property. We love Disney and go almost every year and have always stayed on property. But this time we are doing 4 nights at Universal - no Disney! We are super excited. It will be my husband and myself and our 11 yo daughter.




_You'll have a great time !!
So much as changed since you were last there._


----------



## pigletto

We check out of our Disney area condo today and head over to Cabana Bay ! We've had a really great time at Disney but the teens are definitely more excited for Universal and Cabana Bay. We can't wait to get there


----------



## Nubiwan

embracejg said:


> I understand the frustration of having a reservation changed with no input from you. Of course you'd prefer not to have rooms changed, but consider whether they're offering you a reasonable alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it's the lower amount, that is not an insignificant amount of money to be saving considering all which is really changing is the room view.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just being dramatic. First off, you assume they're lying to you about why they changed your reservation with no proof. Then you get at least $300 off for the trouble. And somehow the lack of a Volcano Bay view is still "ruining your vacation?" Get real.


I will update my experience later.  Please don't presume to tell people how they should or should not feel when they have planned something for 4 kids for 4 months, and invest over $15,000 on a vacation.  I was pretty pissed off that they changed my hotel room without notice.  The way I felt, they should have given me rooms for nothing.  It was hardly about the money if I am being honest, and I told the manager such.

The check in manager told me that the entire tower was being vacated.  They they could not therefore contact 400 room guests about the closure and room changes.  This was clearly not the case, as when I asked 2 days later, the second manager I spoke to informed me that some of the 2 bedroom suites had issues.  A little different than closing the entire tower, don't you think?  I could quite easily have been informed, and prepared in advance by email.

Thankfully, they were able to accommodate me in a 2 bedroom suite for 3 of our 7 nights.  Something the original manager could not do for me.   It was not the full 7 nights I booked, but it was a happy compromise, and my wife and kids were amazed at the view from the room, of Volcano Bay.   I am not being dramatic when I say that getting the room we initially booked, if only for 3 nights, rather saved me having a bitter taste in my mouth about staying on site.


----------



## sandam1

GoldmanTrust said:


> Random thought: are the tvs in Cabana Bay smart tvs? Can I log onto my Netflix account from there?



I don't remember if you could log in to Netflix directly on the TV, but you can sync the TV to a device (I tried my tablet) with a Bluetooth connection.


----------



## GoldmanTrust

sandam1 said:


> I don't remember if you could log in to Netflix directly on the TV, but you can sync the TV to a device (I tried my tablet) with a Bluetooth connection.


Thank u so much!


----------



## embracejg

Nubiwan said:


> The way I felt, they should have given me rooms for nothing.



That's simply an unreasonable expectation. They are not obligated to give you a room for free simply because of the view.


----------



## Jennasis

Can anyone tell me which towers the standard rooms are located in?  We booked a standard tower room.  Just curious where that might be.

Also, do we need to bring our own floats/pool noodles for the lazy river and pools?  If so, which kind are allowed?


----------



## macraven

_Many bring their own blow ups or noodles to the pool

TM will inflate them for you at poolside

_


----------



## GoldmanTrust

Jennasis said:


> Can anyone tell me which towers the standard rooms are located in?  We booked a standard tower room.  Just curious where that might be.
> 
> Also, do we need to bring our own floats/pool noodles for the lazy river and pools?  If so, which kind are allowed?



We got a room in the Americana building. I am now sitting in my room looking over the Lazy river - with the Volcano from Volcano Bay looking over everything. It is breathtaking. And a pleasure to wake up having such a beautiful view. 

We are maybe 400 steps away from the Volcano Bay enterance. From our room. 

The floats can be bought by the lazy river at Cabana Bay. We got two 9 dollar ones. It will make for a nice souvenir. 

Trust me, Cabana Bay is AWESOME


----------



## Tigerlily26

Hello

Can anyone tell me do the washers and dryers take prepaid credit cards?

Thanks


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I reserved one night at Cabana Bay and i want to add a night. Is there a website I can do this at or do I need to call? I originally booked using the https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/


----------



## macraven

Call reservations and add the night to the existing booking


----------



## Aubrav

I tried to do a search but wasn't really good at it. Does anyone know what the incidental charges are for the hotel at check in? We are checking in on Saturday for 8 days and I want to make sure we have a credit card to cover it all. In Vegas is usually $50- $100 per night hold on the credit card with a maximum hold limit in most places.


----------



## pooch

embracejg said:


> Just booked Cabana Bay for Nov. 11-15. Has anyone had success requesting a particular room location? Ideally, I'd like to be close to the lobby and food court and on the side closest to Sapphire Falls, because I plan on using the water taxi rather than the bus.



We will be checking into 2 family suites 11/11 thru 11/14 before moving over to WDW.  I will be the Grammy chasing 3 crazy grandsons!!!


----------



## Patience

We are moving to Cabana Bay for one night after our longer stay at Royal Pacific.  We are booked into a volcano view room which I assume is in one of the new towers.  How far away are these rooms from the food court?


----------



## smallworldnh

GoldmanTrust said:


> We got a room in the Americana building. I am now sitting in my room looking over the Lazy river - with the Volcano from Volcano Bay looking over everything. It is breathtaking. And a pleasure to wake up having such a beautiful view.
> 
> We are maybe 400 steps away from the Volcano Bay enterance. From our room.
> 
> The floats can be bought by the lazy river at Cabana Bay. We got two 9 dollar ones. It will make for a nice souvenir.
> 
> Trust me, Cabana Bay is AWESOME


We were in Americana as well overlooking the lazy river, third floor not far from elevator to the pool!  Loved it!  We did see some ducks enjoying the lazy river just floating around earlier in the mornings!


----------



## smallworldnh

macraven said:


> _Many bring their own blow ups or noodles to the pool
> 
> TM will inflate them for you at poolside
> _


Yes!  We bought the inflatable noodles on Amazon and they worked perfectly, took up no space at all in the luggage!  They inflated them for us for free but we tipped them.  Gave them to another family when we checked out!


----------



## Tigerlily26

Hello

I Have two questions

One being will a better discount
Come out for Mach besides stay more save more?
Also how comfortable is the pull out couch?
For two adults for 12 night?
Thanks


----------



## cfoxga

According to https://www.universalorlando.com/we...special-offers/stay-more-save-more/index.html, March is considered a holiday/peak time.  So the discount would be 25% for 7+ nights.  Not sure if the APH rate would do better...


----------



## GoldmanTrust

smallworldnh said:


> We were in Americana as well overlooking the lazy river, third floor not far from elevator to the pool!  Loved it!  We did see some ducks enjoying the lazy river just floating around earlier in the mornings!


Saw them as well haha


----------



## wookiebeck

Tigerlily26 said:


> Hello
> 
> Also how comfortable is the pull out couch?
> 
> Thanks



I never slept on the pull-out.  I do know it would not work for me, my height, or my bad back.  It is a 4" thick mattress.  Typical design, no surprise.  I relegated it to my DD who is a spry, short, teenager.  She loved it.


----------



## macraven

_I saw the pull out sofa at Cbay and reminded me of the pull out sofa at rpr king suite 

Took adult son with me in February to rpr 

I gave him the bedroom and I used the pull out sofa as my bed in the living room

Mattress was so far broken down low spots not easy to sleep On_

_
Tn came to put blankets on it for the low spots on in 

Made a more tolerable  sleep
On it then
Next day the staff brought in a new mattress for me and all was well for me thene
I called loews service for help for the low broken down sections of the broken portion

Things like this happening very few times

If this happens ton you the matteress
Can be exchanged by. Calling either star service or the front desk


_


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just wanted to pop in and say we stayed in a family suite for 3 nights a couple of weeks ago and LOVED it. We were in Castaway. It was a wonderful stay and we will definitely do it again.


----------



## Patience

We are at Cabana Bay now for one night after a longer stay at Royal Pacific. We are in the Bayside tower and it's a long way from the lobby, diner, and the pool with the slide. It's very close to Volcano Bay but we didn't go there.  We are fine here for one night but I wouldn't stay longer than that, at least not in this location. We are on the side of the tower facing the volcano and have a lovely view of Volcano Bay from the 10th floor but I can hear a lot of highway noise. Our room seems new and fresh but, as I suspected, the theming here doesn't really appeal to me. Oh well, at least we can say we tried it.


----------



## Retroecho

We stayed at Cabana Bay from Dec 15th thru dec 19th. We are a family of 6. We normally stay at Disney but decided to give this a try. We really loved the vintage vibe and the price for sure. We stayed at castaway. I was a little concerned we would be able to hear everything but I don't think we ever heard any noises from the hallway. We were pool view. Absolutely would stay there again with no hesitation.


----------



## MeeskaMooskaMickey

Hi, I’m joining your thread as I’m going to this hotel for a whole 12 nights later this year! My family’s first ever visit to Universal. We know this will be a long stay but we are hoping to make it as relaxing as possible, lots of pool time, shopping, beach visits as well as theme park time! 
I’m just wondering about a few trivial things:
With the refillable cup, is it just fizzy drinks and coffee that are available? How about tea/hot chocolate/juice? My ds won’t drink anything fizzy.
What is a good standard room location for us to request? Ideally staying for that length of time we don’t want to be too far from lobby/diner/pool.
How can we go about saving money on eating and drinking? Can we get groceries delivered or take out food delivered?
How easy is it to get off site for shopping and restaurants? Hoping to go to mall at millenia and Florida mall if possible- is public transport an option or would we have to get taxi? Is anything walking distance?
Thank you!


----------



## wee-haggis

Staying in Tower Family Suite. I noticed on videos they have a small alarm clock between the beds. Does anyone know if its luminous (glow in the dark) type ? Thanks


----------



## Cjtigger

We are long time Disney goers.  We are thinking about doing a few days at Universal (both parks) and then a few days at Disney.  

We are thinking about staying at Cabana Bay for the entire trip.  Give me some reasons that it is worth not staying at Disney.....THANK YOU in Advance.


----------



## macraven

Cjtigger said:


> We are long time Disney goers.  We are thinking about doing a few days at Universal (both parks) and then a few days at Disney.
> 
> We are thinking about staying at Cabana Bay for the entire trip.  Give me some reasons that it is worth not staying at Disney.....THANK YOU in Advance.


Which Disney hotels do you normally stay?

I ask so I would have an idea which of the uo hotels would be comparable


----------



## Cjtigger

We have stayed at most. We stayed at Hard Rock in the past and we were very disappointed. 

Cabana Bay is appealing to us.


----------



## TommyJK

MeeskaMooskaMickey said:


> Hi, I’m joining your thread as I’m going to this hotel for a whole 12 nights later this year! My family’s first ever visit to Universal. We know this will be a long stay but we are hoping to make it as relaxing as possible, lots of pool time, shopping, beach visits as well as theme park time!
> I’m just wondering about a few trivial things:
> With the refillable cup, is it just fizzy drinks and coffee that are available? How about tea/hot chocolate/juice? My ds won’t drink anything fizzy.
> What is a good standard room location for us to request? Ideally staying for that length of time we don’t want to be too far from lobby/diner/pool.
> How can we go about saving money on eating and drinking? Can we get groceries delivered or take out food delivered?
> How easy is it to get off site for shopping and restaurants? Hoping to go to mall at millenia and Florida mall if possible- is public transport an option or would we have to get taxi? Is anything walking distance?
> Thank you!



In terms of the refill cups, they have the coke freestyle machines (the ones with touch screens with tons of options).  There are plenty of non-fizzy drink options in them (our personal favourite was the cherry-limeade).  Also, you can use them for coffee, tea, hot chocolate and slushee's!

In terms of room location, have a look at the following resort map:

https://orlandoinformer.com/wp-cont...t-south-courtyard-tower-pool-area-6278-oi.jpg

Closest to the lobby/diner would be the "right most" rooms in the Americana building.  In terms of pools there are two (large) separate ones.  The one on the left among the tower rooms is a pool and lazy river.  The one on the right is among the Courtyard room (which are all family suite rooms).  The pool near there has a water slide.

Do you know what kind of room you plan to stay in?


----------



## PollyannaMom

Heading to Florida in a few weeks, with 4 of our nights at Cabana Bay, and just wanted to thank all those who have posted info here. - I've just finished reading (and taking some notes ) and found it very helpful.  I'm super excited for the trip now!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does the resort provide complimentary flight check-in and boarding pass printouts?


----------



## hhoope01

I'm checking in there tomorrow.  If we don't get an answer by then, I will ask and let you know.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

THanks!


----------



## MeeskaMooskaMickey

TommyJK said:


> In terms of the refill cups, they have the coke freestyle machines (the ones with touch screens with tons of options).  There are plenty of non-fizzy drink options in them (our personal favourite was the cherry-limeade).  Also, you can use them for coffee, tea, hot chocolate and slushee's!
> 
> In terms of room location, have a look at the following resort map:
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/wp-cont...t-south-courtyard-tower-pool-area-6278-oi.jpg
> 
> Closest to the lobby/diner would be the "right most" rooms in the Americana building.  In terms of pools there are two (large) separate ones.  The one on the left among the tower rooms is a pool and lazy river.  The one on the right is among the Courtyard room (which are all family suite rooms).  The pool near there has a water slide.
> 
> Do you know what kind of room you plan to stay in?


Tommy - thank you so much for this info and the map. We are just staying in one of the standard ie cheapest rooms but it says on our confirmation “partial pool view”. I don’t think we can expect much in terms of location but I might try asking to be as near to the centre as possible! Worth a try


----------



## macraven

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does the resort provide complimentary flight check-in and boarding pass printouts?


I think all the hotels will provide that service
I have used it at rpr many times
I go to the concierge desk in the lobby and they help all guests 

Thought at one time there was a station in the lobby where a person could make their check in and print their boarding pass

It was an older thread where I read  that so have no facts it is still valid 

You could contact the hotel direct for info on that service 

I’m the type that wants to know the info before I go and not wait until I am at the hotel to find out


----------



## hhoope01

I asked today and was told that the front desk has an "office" just behind the check-in area they can take you and let you print out your boarding passes.


----------



## schumigirl

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does the resort provide complimentary flight check-in and boarding pass printouts?



Sorry, just seen this.....

As been answered, they have always offered this to guests. Just ask to use the facilities.


----------



## TommyJK

MeeskaMooskaMickey said:


> Tommy - thank you so much for this info and the map. We are just staying in one of the standard ie cheapest rooms but it says on our confirmation “partial pool view”. I don’t think we can expect much in terms of location but I might try asking to be as near to the centre as possible! Worth a try



Hmmmm, I haven't heard of "partial pool view" before.  Perhaps it is in the new towers that were built last year at the very end near Volcano Bay....... in which case you'd be at the very very end of the Americana or Continental building.


----------



## Superchikk

TommyJK said:


> Hmmmm, I haven't heard of "partial pool view" before.  Perhaps it is in the new towers that were built last year at the very end near Volcano Bay....... in which case you'd be at the very very end of the Americana or Continental building.



We were there at the beginning of January. We had a "Volcano view" room and we also had what's probably considered a partial pool view in the Americana building. We could see the lazy river. It was a great view, but we were "far" from the lobby/restaurants/bus area. Not as far as the towers, though. It was probably a good 5-7 minute walk, but not terrible. We were happy where we were, but beware. Those long buildings all look the same on the inside, so it's super easy to get lost and not really know which section you're in. More than once my kids were waiting at a door that wasn't ours because the elevator lobbies and hallways all look the same. Ha!


----------



## MeeskaMooskaMickey

Superchikk said:


> We were there at the beginning of January. We had a "Volcano view" room and we also had what's probably considered a partial pool view in the Americana building. We could see the lazy river. It was a great view, but we were "far" from the lobby/restaurants/bus area. Not as far as the towers, though. It was probably a good 5-7 minute walk, but not terrible. We were happy where we were, but beware. Those long buildings all look the same on the inside, so it's super easy to get lost and not really know which section you're in. More than once my kids were waiting at a door that wasn't ours because the elevator lobbies and hallways all look the same. Ha!


I’ve got a feeling that we will be one of the rooms furthest away from the lobby as we are staying for nearly a fortnight and booked through booking.com so relatively cheap price. I will cheekily ask for a room nearer the lobby though, nothing to lose!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We just returned a week ago and had a standard room with a view of the front parking lot.  We were in the Americana building room 5621.  The main elevators off the diner and bus stop went up right by our room. It was a great location.


----------



## wintotty

So I just booked Tower Family room for our April, I thought Tower location is closer to the lobby.....but I may be wrong.
Which location is closer to the lobby and restaurant?


----------



## Superchikk

wintotty said:


> So I just booked Tower Family room for our April, I thought Tower location is closer to the lobby.....but I may be wrong.
> Which location is closer to the lobby and restaurant?


Towers are at the far end of the building, and are not near the main lobby area. It's less than a 10 minute walk, though.


----------



## wintotty

Superchikk said:


> Towers are at the far end of the building, and are not near the main lobby area. It's less than a 10 minute walk, though.



Oh that's what I was afraid of..............well will have to see if we need to change to Courtyard or not.
Thank you!


----------



## wintotty

Does anyone know where the laundry room is located?
Thanks!


----------



## Bethany10

We're looking at the family suites, the view doesn't matter to me much as we'd prefer an inside door so I'm thinking tower?  If I'm looking at the map which section are the towers? (Continental, Americana etc). How far away from the pools are they? My only concern with an outside door would be the noise level. Maybe I need to change my thinking. 

Also, how much time does it take to "pool hop" between the 2 pools?  My crew is old enough I'm ok reading on a lounge chair while they swim but I'm not ok if they want to switch pools without me.

Finally, this will be part of a split stay between RPR and CB. My DH thinks doing it this way is "stupid". I think we get to stay at a cheaper hotel for a more reasonable cost AND mama gets to hang out in the lazy river with an adult beverage. Beyond cost, why do you split your stay? a desire to see different hotels? to get the EP for a time? just curious. I fully intend to either tune him out while floating down the lazy river or tell him to go to the parks with the kids and I'll make the move while they ride.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I love split stays and we did it last time with HRH and CBBR. Well we like the deluxe hotels mainly for the express pass as well as they all have nice grounds. I like to try different resorts so I find split stays a way to do both.I really enjoy CBBR theme and their pool area, especially the lazy river.  The bonus is  that CBBR is much cheaper then the deluxe ones. 

Honestly,  the move is easy.  When we stayed at HRH then moved  to CBBR  they moved my luggage for me. We dropped it off in the morning, went to the parks for the day. We took the bus to CBBR at night and our luggage was waiting for us. 

I am lucky DH and the teens like split stays so it works

Enjoy that drink!


----------



## Bethany10

bobbie68 said:


> they moved my luggage for me.



that's nice! Did you just ask and they did it? Do I need to leave a tip for anyone?


----------



## bobbie68

Bethany10 said:


> that's nice! Did you just ask and they did it? Do I need to leave a tip for anyone?



 Hi I just went to bell services and asked them to move my luggage to CBBR that I was switching resorts. I tipped the bell service at HRH and then at CBBR. It was really easy!


----------



## hhoope01

Bethany10 said:


> We're looking at the family suites, the view doesn't matter to me much as we'd prefer an inside door so I'm thinking tower?  If I'm looking at the map which section are the towers? (Continental, Americana etc). How far away from the pools are they? My only concern with an outside door would be the noise level. Maybe I need to change my thinking.
> 
> Also, how much time does it take to "pool hop" between the 2 pools?  My crew is old enough I'm ok reading on a lounge chair while they swim but I'm not ok if they want to switch pools without me.
> 
> Finally, this will be part of a split stay between RPR and CB. My DH thinks doing it this way is "stupid". I think we get to stay at a cheaper hotel for a more reasonable cost AND mama gets to hang out in the lazy river with an adult beverage. Beyond cost, why do you split your stay? a desire to see different hotels? to get the EP for a time? just curious. I fully intend to either tune him out while floating down the lazy river or tell him to go to the parks with the kids and I'll make the move while they ride.


First, it will only take a few minutes to walk from one pool to the other pool.  And while the resort itself is fairly large and spread out, no matter where you are, you are less than a 5 minute walk to anywhere within the resort. 

There are many reasons some may split stays between multiple hotels.  One prominent reason might be cost.  Someone may want to stay at RPR or HRH or PBR, but for one or more nights it is sold out or too expensive, but they still want to stay there when they can.  So they split the stay. Usually getting EPs is part of the reasoning though another might be for a change of scenery as each hotel offers something a little different.  

For me, I don't usually switch hotels.  I try to plan out my trips far in advance to get the best rates at usually RPR (it tends to have lower rates than HRH or PBR).  This last trip, we planned for a low crowd period (1st week of Feb.) and wanted to try out CBR.   As even during slower times I still highly value EPs, I decided to use some airline miles to reserve a few nights at one of the Deluxe hotels to get me that EP for some of the nights.   I hadn't planned on actually moving to the Deluxe hotel, but my daughter wanted to give it a try.  So we took it as an adventure.


----------



## georgina

Another reason I am splitting my stay is the easy walk from CBBR to Volcano Bay. Plus I really like Cabana Bay. So I am here for 3 nights and moving over to RPR for 2 nights for the express pass.


----------



## georgina

wintotty said:


> Does anyone know where the laundry room is located?
> Thanks!



According to the binder in my room, laundry is on the first floor of Starlight, thunderbird and castaway bldgs, and 3rd and 6th floors of Americana and continental bldgs.


----------



## donnishobson

georgina said:


> Another reason I am splitting my stay is the easy walk from CBBR to Volcano Bay. Plus I really like Cabana Bay. So I am here for 3 nights and moving over to RPR for 2 nights for the express pass.


I just wanted to let you know that if you move from CBBR to RPR or anywhere else, the hotel will not move your bags. It is only from a deluxe to another hotel. At least that is what I was told Oct 2017. In fact, CBBR said they don't provide luggage help but they helped me with my bags coming in and leaving anyway.


----------



## georgina

donnishobson said:


> I just wanted to let you know that if you move from CBBR to RPR or anywhere else, the hotel will not move your bags. It is only from a deluxe to another hotel. At least that is what I was told Oct 2017. In fact, CBBR said they don't provide luggage help but they helped me with my bags coming in and leaving anyway.



Thanks, but I have a rental car so I'm good!


----------



## PollyannaMom

Just got back from Cabana bay on Saturday, and had a great time!

The suites weren't full, so we got a cheap upgrade and really enjoyed the extra space.  It was nice having two sinks and having the shower and toilet separate (though we did think the door to the toilet was at an awkward angle).



wintotty said:


> So I just booked Tower Family room for our April, I thought Tower location is closer to the lobby.....but I may be wrong.
> Which location is closer to the lobby and restaurant?



The new towers are _not_ next to the lobby, but they _are_ really close to Volcano Bay - the new water park.  (And we _loved_ Volcano Bay, so I wouldn't hesitate to stay there!!)  But the lower-numbered rooms in Castaway and Starlight will be closest to the check-in desk, and the lower numbered rooms in Continental and Building 5 of Americana will be closest to the restaurant, if that's what you want most.  (And that same section of Americana is very close to the bus stop as well.)



wintotty said:


> Does anyone know where the laundry room is located?
> Thanks!





georgina said:


> According to the binder in my room, laundry is on the first floor of Starlight, thunderbird and castaway bldgs, and 3rd and 6th floors of Americana and continental bldgs.



Yes, we were in Castaway, and I remember passing the laundry down by the pool - near the center stairs, I think??  It seemed to be a very convenient spot!


----------



## airplanegod

Hope someone could help me with this, basically two questions

1. I noticed Cabana Bay has a "check-in parking" area, what is the time limit for parking here/is there a charge for parking here? 

2. Could I pick up my AP at Cabana Bay or is it for tickets only?


----------



## georgina

airplanegod said:


> Hope someone could help me with this, basically two questions
> 
> 1. I noticed Cabana Bay has a "check-in parking" area, what is the time limit for parking here/is there a charge for parking here?
> 
> 2. Could I pick up my AP at Cabana Bay or is it for tickets only?



I parked along the curb long enough to check in, no charge. I was able to have them issue me a new AP (I had renewed and upgraded over the phone but needed the new plastic ticket) at the ticket desk.


----------



## airplanegod

georgina said:


> I parked along the curb long enough to check in, no charge. I was able to have them issue me a new AP (I had renewed and upgraded over the phone but needed the new plastic ticket) at the ticket desk.



Thank you!


----------



## RalphinSC

I think the limit for the curbside parking area at Cabana Bay is 30 minutes, though I am not sure how they would time it. Should be plenty of time to get a ticket activated.


----------



## goofygal531

Does the Starbucks at Cabana Bay sell the Universal “You are here” mugs?

We’re planning a day at Volcano Bay. I’d be willing to walk over if they sell the mug. I know the Starbucks at City Walk sells them, but I won’t get over there this visit.

The mug came out right AFTER our last Universal visit!


----------



## georgina

goofygal531 said:


> Does the Starbucks at Cabana Bay sell the Universal “You are here” mugs?
> 
> We’re planning a day at Volcano Bay. I’d be willing to walk over if they sell the mug. I know the Starbucks at City Walk sells them, but I won’t get over there this visit.
> 
> The mug came out right AFTER our last Universal visit!



I think I saw them there a week ago. Not 100%, but there was definitely a mug there as I was standing in line, and I think my brain registered it as the Universal mug. Question is - can you get back in to Volcano Bay via the CBBR entrance after you buy it? They do check room keys at the entrance.


----------



## georgina

Just checked my credit card charges, and found an extra parking charge from CBBR. I had paid all my charges the night before checkout by gift cards, and have the folio receipt, so I had to call Loews and get the extra $12.78 credited back to my card. It was no problem to get them to reverse the charge, but I might not have noticed...


----------



## mhaigalodon

Hi! I'm looking at having my second stay here this summer. It's just for one night, and we're thinking we might have another couple split the room with us. Their flight doesn't get in until way late, though. My question: how late can we use the pool and other amenities on check out day? Just until check out, or could we hang out at the pool until like 2 or 3 if we stayed the night before? We're heading to a different vacation home that afternoon, so I'm not worried about being ready for a flight or anything like that. Thanks, all!


----------



## georgina

mhaigalodon said:


> Hi! I'm looking at having my second stay here this summer. It's just for one night, and we're thinking we might have another couple split the room with us. Their flight doesn't get in until way late, though. My question: how late can we use the pool and other amenities on check out day? Just until check out, or could we hang out at the pool until like 2 or 3 if we stayed the night before? We're heading to a different vacation home that afternoon, so I'm not worried about being ready for a flight or anything like that. Thanks, all!



You can use the pool all day. There are lockers and showers in the fitness center that you can use also.


----------



## Mabel67

Hi! Question about the lazy river - does anybody know the depth. For example can an 6' tall person stand up and still have their head above the water? Thank you!


----------



## Erica_Haley

Mabel67 said:


> Hi! Question about the lazy river - does anybody know the depth. For example can an 6' tall person stand up and still have their head above the water? Thank you!


I don't know the depth exactly, but I know a 6' tall person could definitely stand and have their head above water. I'm 5'7 and was able to stand without my head getting wet.


----------



## Mabel67

Erica_Haley said:


> I don't know the depth exactly, but I know a 6' tall person could definitely stand and have their head above water. I'm 5'7 and was able to stand without my head getting wet.


Thank you for the information, it was very helpful.


----------



## tinkerone

Is there some place closes to CBay where you can go and pick up a few groceries or sundry items?  
Also, a quick question about Mears transfers, does anyone know the cost of airport to hotel?


----------



## macraven

_The transportation forums has some threads about uo/mco_


----------



## PollyannaMom

Meant to ask this when I got back and forgot - does anyone know if the housekeepers at Universal are not allowed to accept tips?  I had little envelopes made up (like we do at Disney) for each day, and they didn't take them.  The first day, we just thought they missed it, but after the same thing happened the second day, we gave up.


----------



## macraven

_Yes
Housekeepers are a tipped position _

_Leave a note addressed to housekeeping in the room that the money (next to note) is a tip for them

They will be allowed to take it

They can not take money left out unless there is a note the money is a tip for them_


----------



## tinkerone

I have never left a note however I always leave a few dollars on the pillow.  I never leave it anywhere else and have never left it in an envelope.  We have never had them leave it behind.  I think its understood that if its on the bed its for them.


----------



## Connecticute

Leaving in a while for a repeat trip to CBBR. Last time we were there, I got one of those refill mugs. Is there any discount for me if I bring it back? I'm trying to decide if it's worth the space in my bag to bring an old cup to reuse, or if I'm better of purchasing a new one.


----------



## BigB0882

Leaving Friday for our first ever stay at Universal.  We will be at Cabana Bay.  What will be the best way for us to get to the parks?  We are not doing Volcano Bay.  I read there is a bus or you can take a boat?  Is one better than the other regarding wait times and length of trip?


----------



## sandam1

We usually do the bus to the parks and the boat to Sapphire Falls and walk across on the way back. Taking the boat back is nice because you get a brief rest before you have to do more walking. We've also taken the bus back to the hotel (which is also perfectly do-able), but the walk through City Walk seems like forever on tired feet.


----------



## tinkerone

sandam1 said:


> We usually do the bus to the parks and the boat to Sapphire Falls and walk across on the way back. Taking the boat back is nice because you get a brief rest before you have to do more walking. We've also taken the bus back to the hotel (which is also perfectly do-able), but the walk through City Walk seems like forever on tired feet.


Could you explain the boat to me?  We have taken the bus but was not aware of a boat system.  I know Sapphire Falls is just across the street from CC (I think) so it would be nothing to cross the road.
TIA


----------



## disneyjr77

sandam1 said:


> We usually do the bus to the parks and the boat to Sapphire Falls and walk across on the way back. Taking the boat back is nice because you get a brief rest before you have to do more walking. We've also taken the bus back to the hotel (which is also perfectly do-able), but the walk through City Walk seems like forever on tired feet.



This is what we do, and it's great!  The other good thing after a long day is that the walk from Sapphire Falls is mostly downhill, and not uphill like CityWalk


----------



## bobbie68

tinkerone said:


> Could you explain the boat to me?  We have taken the bus but was not aware of a boat system.  I know Sapphire Falls is just across the street from CC (I think) so it would be nothing to cross the road.
> TIA



Hi it is the water taxi system. A boat runs from the three deluxe hotels and SF to city walk.  If you cross over the street to Sapphire Falls go inside and ask the desk the way to the boat launch. You will go through a  security check at  the boat launch then get on the boat. The longest I have waited for a boat was about 10 minutes. Once you are on the boat it will bring you to city walk close to the studios and you get off. We did this one morning to the parks, but honestly I found the buses from Cabana Bay to be just as good. You're welcome!


----------



## disneyjr77

tinkerone said:


> Could you explain the boat to me?  We have taken the bus but was not aware of a boat system.  I know Sapphire Falls is just across the street from CC (I think) so it would be nothing to cross the road.
> TIA



The boat dock is on the lagoon in between both parks, there are lines for each of the resorts the boats go to, once you dock at SF go into the building and take the elevator to the lobby, then through the front door and across the street.  The first time we did it, we made the mistake of walking up the stairs in SF to get to the lobby...there's an elevator right there, we just didn't see it lol 

Also, the walking path takes you down and around to get to Cabana Bay, we just very carefully cross at the light.


----------



## hhoope01

Note that while SF and CBBR are just across the street from each other, there is no walkway to cross the street between the two hotels at the light.  In fact there is a sign stating you should not walk across that street.  Instead, you would need to walk down a pathway along the road and then use a crosswalk to get across the street.  While it will make the walk a little longer (i.e. 5 minutes or so), it is much safer than trying to walk across the street at the light.


----------



## dlavender

We stayed here about a month ago in the family suites and fell in love with this resort!  

Both pools are really great, and the fact that they don't close until 11 (unlike the ones down the road that close at 8 ) make them even better!

Cant wait to return in a month!


----------



## georgina

hhoope01 said:


> Note that while SF and CBBR are just across the street from each other, there is no walkway to cross the street between the two hotels at the light.  In fact there is a sign stating you should not walk across that street.  Instead, you would need to walk down a pathway along the road and then use a crosswalk to get across the street.  While it will make the walk a little longer (i.e. 5 minutes or so), it is much safer than trying to walk across the street at the light.



Yeah, and I dutifully took the longer walkway in February, but there was a section of it that was closed for some sort of construction so I had to walk in the street for about 20 feet until I could cut back through the foliage to the walkway. So I just crossed at the light on the way back. For people used to crossing major roads at traffic lights, it is not that difficult, you just have to watch the traffic.


----------



## Linkura

Is a Poolside Room any noisier than a Standard or Volcano View? For the dates I'm looking at, Poolside is currently the cheapest option, followed by Volcano, THEN Standard. Would prefer a quiet room if possible.  No idea if it's like Disney where the pool view rooms can be noisy. Thanks!


----------



## dlavender

Linkura said:


> Is a Poolside Room any noisier than a Standard or Volcano View? For the dates I'm looking at, Poolside is currently the cheapest option, followed by Volcano, THEN Standard. Would prefer a quiet room if possible.  No idea if it's like Disney where the pool view rooms can be noisy. Thanks!



Our last familiy suite was pool view and it was not noisy.  We were on the 4th floor, don't know if that makes a difference...


----------



## sandam1

Linkura said:


> Is a Poolside Room any noisier than a Standard or Volcano View? For the dates I'm looking at, Poolside is currently the cheapest option, followed by Volcano, THEN Standard. Would prefer a quiet room if possible. No idea if it's like Disney where the pool view rooms can be noisy. Thanks!



Towers or Courtyard?


----------



## Linkura

sandam1 said:


> Towers or Courtyard?


Says Tower looking at the description.


----------



## sandam1

The towers have interior corridors so I wouldn't be too worried about the noise on them. We've stayed there several times (including one time on the ground floor) and haven't had any issues with noise. On the other hand, I've heard that the volcano side is quite noisy.


----------



## Linkura

sandam1 said:


> The towers have interior corridors so I wouldn't be too worried about the noise on them. We've stayed there several times (including one time on the ground floor) and haven't had any issues with noise. On the other hand, I've heard that the volcano side is quite noisy.


Wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## ClapYourHands

georgina said:


> Yeah, and I dutifully took the longer walkway in February, but there was a section of it that was closed for some sort of construction so I had to walk in the street for about 20 feet until I could cut back through the foliage to the walkway. So I just crossed at the light on the way back. For people used to crossing major roads at traffic lights, it is not that difficult, you just have to watch the traffic.



This is what we did.  It's not that crazy an intersection.  I really don't know why they don't just put in a crosswalk and be done with it. I suppose if you are from a little town with no traffic, it might seem daunting to cross there, but if you spend any time in cities, it's not a big deal.


----------



## BigB0882

Back from our stay at Cabana Bay last week.  Let me say, it is a really neat resort!  Our room looked directly over Volcano Bay park and it was an incredible view with that entire wall being a huge window.  The only downside was we heard the gonging of the Volcano every morning starting around 7 or 8.  But it wasn't like we were sleeping in much later than that, anyway.

The buses worked great and were ALWAYS there.  I never waited for a bus, not once.  There was usually one waiting behind the other.

We took boats back in the evening and walked across the street from Sapphire Falls back to our hotel.  Short walk and it was much better than walking all the way through City Walk.  Only once were the lines long for a boat but that was because it was around 10pm and lots of people were heading home.

If you stay in the Bayside Tower, it is a long way from the lobby but if you walk along the pool it isn't so bad.  Plus, we didn't have a big need to go to the lobby very often.

Parking can be a pain, they don't have enough of it.  We had a handicap tag and only once the entire time did we even find an available handicap spot.  One night we found only one parking spot and it was because we got extremely lucky and caught someone backing out as we drove past for the 4th time.  That is my only complaint, not enough parking.

We did 3 days at the Universal Parks (Universal and Islands) and had an absolute blast.  Dare I say it was more fun than Disney?!  I feel like I am cheating on Disney but I loved the thrill aspect of Universal that Disney severely lacks.  Disney does a lot of things better than Universal but Universal takes what it does and does it very very well.  I am very much looking forward to going back and would love to do a split-stay next time with some days at Universal and some on-site at Disney.


----------



## emmabelle

do any of the family suites connect to regular non suite rooms?  There will be 5 of us and would love a kitchenette but don't really want to squish 5 adults into one suite.


----------



## prairiesarah

emmabelle said:


> do any of the family suites connect to regular non suite rooms?  There will be 5 of us and would love a kitchenette but don't really want to squish 5 adults into one suite.



I am 99% sure I read somewhere that they do, but I can't find where I read that now.  May be worth a quick call to the hotel to ask if no one has confirmation of that.


----------



## emmabelle

prairiesarah said:


> I am 99% sure I read somewhere that they do, but I can't find where I read that now.  May be worth a quick call to the hotel to ask if no one has confirmation of that.





Funny thing is I called the hotel and that person thought yes, but the reservations girl said no.


----------



## bchbetha

emmabelle said:


> do any of the family suites connect to regular non suite rooms?  There will be 5 of us and would love a kitchenette but don't really want to squish 5 adults into one suite.


What about a 2 bedroom suite?


----------



## WaterLinds

bchbetha said:


> What about a 2 bedroom suite?


We are looking at this option, and for our dates at least the two bedroom suite is currently significantly more expensive than a family suite plus a regular room. even two family suites is about $50/night less than the two bedroom.

If connecting isn't possible our group would probably be fine with just two rooms nearby, and use the living space of the family suite to hang out when needed--but connecting certainly would be ideal.


----------



## WaterLinds

as someone who hasn't been to universal in 25-ish years (I'm pretty sure I went on a school trip sometime shortly after it opened?)--what is traffic like from this area to other parts of Orlando? Specifically, if we stay here while my husband has a conference at the convention center, what would his drive time be like? We're looking at mid-March, so busy spring break season, which I understand adds to the traffic considerably. Trying to decide where to stay to minimize his daily commute but also keep the rest of our group close to some fun!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

I hope it is okay to post this question here - we were thinking of having some groceries sent to the resort for us from Amazon - is that allowed? TIA!


----------



## Goseethemouse

I am thinking of staying three or four nights at Cabana Bay in August. I do have a couple of quick questions:

Can you use the pools at the other Universal hotels? We've been able to do that when we stayed at the RP before but not sure it is allowed here...
Which rooms are nicest? Are the suites worth paying more for?


----------



## Linkura

Goseethemouse said:


> I am thinking of staying three or four nights at Cabana Bay in August. I do have a couple of quick questions:
> 
> Can you use the pools at the other Universal hotels? We've been able to do that when we stayed at the RP before but not sure it is allowed here...


yes


----------



## bchbetha

snowwhitesmom said:


> I hope it is okay to post this question here - we were thinking of having some groceries sent to the resort for us from Amazon - is that allowed? TIA!


Yes. Instacart is good too.


----------



## bchbetha

Goseethemouse said:


> I am thinking of staying three or four nights at Cabana Bay in August. I do have a couple of quick questions:
> 
> Can you use the pools at the other Universal hotels? We've been able to do that when we stayed at the RP before but not sure it is allowed here...
> Which rooms are nicest? Are the suites worth paying more for?



Pool hopping is allowed. 
Tower family suites are worth the extra. The space and kitchenette are really nice to have. I don’t like exterior corridors so I didn’t consider those rooms.


----------



## PollyannaMom

Goseethemouse said:


> Are the suites worth paying more for?



We upgraded to a suite at the last minute, and were really glad we did!


----------



## crabbymom

Hi!  Does anyone know if there is a good place to go running around Cabana Bay?  I would prefer not to have to use the "dreadmill" if at all possible!  Just need someplace flat and safe.

TIA!


----------



## georgina

crabbymom said:


> Hi!  Does anyone know if there is a good place to go running around Cabana Bay?  I would prefer not to have to use the "dreadmill" if at all possible!  Just need someplace flat and safe.
> 
> TIA!



I don't think there is anything right at CBBR, but you could probably use the walkway to City walk if you are early before people start heading to the parks. It's not entirely flat, there is a ramp up to the bridge over the road, but after you get past Sapphire Falls it levels out.


----------



## crabbymom

georgina said:


> I don't think there is anything right at CBBR, but you could probably use the walkway to City walk if you are early before people start heading to the parks. It's not entirely flat, there is a ramp up to the bridge over the road, but after you get past Sapphire Falls it levels out.



Hi Georgina!  Yes, I usually try to get my run in around 6:30am.  Can't imagine that there will be too many people out and about at that time, plus I want to beat the heat!  I will try that walkway, it sounds like it will be fine.

Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

crabbymom said:


> Hi Georgina!  Yes, I usually try to get my run in around 6:30am.  Can't imagine that there will be too many people out and about at that time, plus I want to beat the heat!  I will try that walkway, it sounds like it will be fine.
> 
> Thanks!



I know RPR and PBH used to give out maps of the route for joggers.......I thought someone posted it here once......maybe not. 

But, ask the hotel if they have such a route printed off they give out


----------



## bchbetha

Heres a link to the jogging path https://blog.universalorlando.com/visiting-us/5-ways-stay-fit-at-universal/


----------



## mevelandry

I have just made bookings for a Land and Sea trip... We will have a short stay in Universal Orlando Cabana Bay Beach before the cruise.  

Very excited. 

A bit disappointed to see that the Express Pass is not included with the stay like the other hotels... (However, we did not want to spend as much on this stay as we did the last time on hotel rooms and we really wanted to try Cabana Bay!) ... 

I can't wait to read this thread!


----------



## Goseethemouse

Thanks for the input so far - it seems a family suite would be best. However, I am still undecided... There is a choice between  courtyard, courtyard pool, tower, and tower pool-side. I have looked at the map etc. but it is hard to imagine.

However, maybe someone can give advice on what I am looking for:
I would prefer the room to be bright/sunny if possible (last time we stayed at RPR it seemed really damp/moldy/darkish)

We are probably not doing any parks but plan to enjoy Citwalk, the different pools, International Drive etc. 

Given the above, what would you recommend (or is there little difference so the cheapest option would make sense)?


----------



## crabbymom

bchbetha said:


> Heres a link to the jogging path https://blog.universalorlando.com/visiting-us/5-ways-stay-fit-at-universal/



Hey!  Thanks!!


----------



## bchbetha

Goseethemouse said:


> Thanks for the input so far - it seems a family suite would be best. However, I am still undecided... There is a choice between  courtyard, courtyard pool, tower, and tower pool-side. I have looked at the map etc. but it is hard to imagine.
> 
> However, maybe someone can give advice on what I am looking for:
> I would prefer the room to be bright/sunny if possible (last time we stayed at RPR it seemed really damp/moldy/darkish)
> 
> We are probably not doing any parks but plan to enjoy Citwalk, the different pools, International Drive etc.
> 
> Given the above, what would you recommend (or is there little difference so the cheapest option would make sense)?


I’m still all in on a poolside tower room. Night 1 of our stay we didn’t have a poolside room and it just didn’t feel like vacation looking at a parking lot. The room felt light and airy.


----------



## Goseethemouse

bchbetha said:


> I’m still all in on a poolside tower room. Night 1 of our stay we didn’t have a poolside room and it just didn’t feel like vacation looking at a parking lot. The room felt light and airy.



I am tending to the poolside rooms as well. Generally, I don't much care about the room and get the cheapest I can but as we won't do the Universal parks and have a bunch of Disney park days before, I think we might chill a bit more in the room than normal. 

Still, how do the courtyard pool suites compare to the ones in the tower? Is there any difference other than location (which would be better) and inside corridors?


----------



## mevelandry

Good tips guys, following some of your comments, I decided to switch from Standard to Poolside!


----------



## mevelandry

Can we walk from Cabana Bay to City Walk? My husband and I used to walk from Royal Pacific to the parks.


----------



## Viking7641

Does Cabana Bay put holds on your credit card?

I booked with booking.com. Paid $200 ish to reserve my rooms.

My "due" at the hotel was signifantly less than the pending charge on my Amex. By several hundred dollars.


----------



## MeeskaMooskaMickey

A quick question about Instacart deliveries- when you are given the two hour delivery window, do they call you when they arrive so that you can meet them to collect it or do you literally have to sit in the lobby the whole time waiting for them?


----------



## shellsbell

MeeskaMooskaMickey said:


> A quick question about Instacart deliveries- when you are given the two hour delivery window, do they call you when they arrive so that you can meet them to collect it or do you literally have to sit in the lobby the whole time waiting for them?


We used instacart 2 weeks ago at Cabana Bay. They sent an email with a time estimate and continually updated it. They let us know when he was 10 minutes out and then when he arrived. We just met him at check in as he was putting all our groceries on a baggage cart! Easiest thing ever!


----------



## MeeskaMooskaMickey

shellsbell said:


> We used instacart 2 weeks ago at Cabana Bay. They sent an email with a time estimate and continually updated it. They let us know when he was 10 minutes out and then when he arrived. We just met him at check in as he was putting all our groceries on a baggage cart! Easiest thing ever!


Thanks Shellsbell, we’ll definitely do that then! I’ve already downloaded the app and had a look at what types of wine I can order


----------



## LoganBrown1990

We have a one night stay coming up this fall.  We're planning to arrive late morning, likely before our room will be ready.  The next day, we're planning on leaving for the next part of our trip after the parks close.  Are we able to leave our bags at the front desk before check in/after check out?


----------



## georgina

LoganBrown1990 said:


> We have a one night stay coming up this fall.  We're planning to arrive late morning, likely before our room will be ready.  The next day, we're planning on leaving for the next part of our trip after the parks close.  Are we able to leave our bags at the front desk before check in/after check out?



Yes, they have luggage services, right next to the front desk. You can leave bags when checking in or checking out. Your room could potentially be ready when you get there, if it's not a busy time. My last 2 trips my room was ready late morning when I arrived.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

georgina said:


> Yes, they have luggage services, right next to the front desk. You can leave bags when checking in or checking out. Your room could potentially be ready when you get there, if it's not a busy time. My last 2 trips my room was ready late morning when I arrived.



Awesome.  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Barbanellie

I tried searching this thread, but didn't find what I was looking for.  My apologies if I missed something really obvious!

Does anyone know, or can tell me where to find, the pool and lazy river hours at CBBR? I'm not expecting to get a lot of down time at the resort, we only have three full days for both parks and VB, but on the Tuesday we are there, IOA and US close at 6, so I'm wondering what the evening-pool-time options would be.  I'm guessing the info will be readily available when we check in, but I always like knowing things beforehand (no surprises for me!)


----------



## Disney Addicted

Lots of great information in this thread!  Since it does not have many pages (at least yet) I read through them all.

However, I do have a couple of questions about the rooms I did not specifically see information on.

Do any of the rooms have windows you can open?  From photographs it looks like the answer is no.  No one has mentioned being able to open windows.  I like to turn off the A/C sometimes and just enjoy the poolside noise/air once in a while.

Also, until I got to pages 18-20 (somewhere along there), I did not know there are new towers facing Volcano Bay.  After some searching I discovered the Beachside and Bayside towers are at the ends of the Americana and Continental buildings.  It's not clear on the map.  Which tower is connected to which building?  Are they priced the same as "Tower Family Suite Poolside" and I just request it?  I went to US Orlando's webpage to price these out and I do not see an option for them.  Just the "Volcano Side Room" which sounds like it's a standard 2 queen room.

Ohh, one more thing.  I had to search for the shuttle bus times on google as I could not locate the information here.  I was trying to figure out what time the buses start taking people to parks if you want to arrive in time for EE.  What I found says buses start running 1 hour before EE hours until 2:30 AM daily.  If it's correct is it possible to add that to the front page with the bus information?  I checked the front page twice but unless I overlooked it, I just didn't see that information.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I may have just found the answer regarding the Beachside and Bayside Towers.  What I found seems to indicate only standard rooms and 2 bdrm rooms are available in these.  Not family suites.  Is this correct?


----------



## PollyannaMom

Barbanellie said:


> I tried searching this thread, but didn't find what I was looking for.  My apologies if I missed something really obvious!
> 
> Does anyone know, or can tell me where to find, the pool and lazy river hours at CBBR? I'm not expecting to get a lot of down time at the resort, we only have three full days for both parks and VB, but on the Tuesday we are there, IOA and US close at 6, so I'm wondering what the evening-pool-time options would be.  I'm guessing the info will be readily available when we check in, but I always like knowing things beforehand (no surprises for me!)



The Cabana Courtyard pool is open from 8am-10pm and the Lazy River Courtyard pool is open from 8am-11pm.

(This was from the "Dining and Activities Guide - February 2018" we got at check-in on our last trip.)


----------



## PollyannaMom

Disney Addicted said:


> Do any of the rooms have windows you can open?  From photographs it looks like the answer is no.  No one has mentioned being able to open windows.  I like to turn off the A/C sometimes and just enjoy the poolside noise/air once in a while.
> 
> After some searching I discovered the Beachside and Bayside towers are at the ends of the Americana and Continental buildings.  It's not clear on the map.  Which tower is connected to which building?  Are they priced the same as "Tower Family Suite Poolside" and I just request it?  I went to US Orlando's webpage to price these out and I do not see an option for them.  Just the "Volcano Side Room" which sounds like it's a standard 2 queen room.



We didn't try to open our windows, so I'm not positive you can't, but I don't _think_ I remember seeing any open.

Beachside Tower is at the end of the Continental building, and Bayside is at the end of Americana, but I'm not sure if they're actually connected or have separate entrances.


----------



## macraven

Disney Addicted said:


> Lots of great information in this thread!  Since it does not have many pages (at least yet) I read through them all.
> 
> However, I do have a couple of questions about the rooms I did not specifically see information on.
> 
> Do any of the rooms have windows you can open?  From photographs it looks like the answer is no.  No one has mentioned being able to open windows.  I like to turn off the A/C sometimes and just enjoy the poolside noise/air once in a while.
> 
> Also, until I got to pages 18-20 (somewhere along there), I did not know there are new towers facing Volcano Bay.  After some searching I discovered the Beachside and Bayside towers are at the ends of the Americana and Continental buildings.  It's not clear on the map.  Which tower is connected to which building?  Are they priced the same as "Tower Family Suite Poolside" and I just request it?  I went to US Orlando's webpage to price these out and I do not see an option for them.  Just the "Volcano Side Room" which sounds like it's a standard 2 queen room.
> 
> Ohh, one more thing.  I had to search for the shuttle bus times on google as I could not locate the information here.  I was trying to figure out what time the buses start taking people to parks if you want to arrive in time for EE.  What I found says buses start running 1 hour before EE hours until 2:30 AM daily.  If it's correct is it possible to add that to the front page with the bus information?  I checked the front page twice but unless I overlooked it, I just didn't see that information.



_No, can't open the windows

Shuttle busses normally leave every 20 minutes.
That time can be adjusted if threre is need for more shuttles

I'll recheck the stickies I have up about the shuttle service.

Once you are at the hotel, the front desk will advise times for the shuttles.

_


----------



## macraven

_When I created the stickies, I set it up to recieve the same information that is released by UO.
Therefore, when they make a change, my links make the same change.

Just assume that the shuttles will run regularly an hour before park opening and 30 minutes after City Walk closes each night.

Usually, shuttles are more frequent for prior and closing of the parks._


----------



## sarahk0204

RalphinSC said:


> Yes, still available. In fact, they added a level to the garage out there. We found the parking situation to be quite good. Especially compared with other Univeral or Disney resorts.



Yes, old post, but is there both surface parking and garage parking? We will have a roof top carrier on our car, and that usually doesn't work too well with a parking garage.


----------



## macraven

_You'll be directed to surface or top floor of garage if your car height w/carrier, won't be parkable inside the garage.
_


----------



## Disney Addicted

macraven said:


> _No, can't open the windows
> 
> Shuttle busses normally leave every 20 minutes.
> That time can be adjusted if threre is need for more shuttles
> 
> I'll recheck the stickies I have up about the shuttle service.
> 
> Once you are at the hotel, the front desk will advise times for the shuttles.
> _





PollyannaMom said:


> We didn't try to open our windows, so I'm not positive you can't, but I don't _think_ I remember seeing any open.
> 
> Beachside Tower is at the end of the Continental building, and Bayside is at the end of Americana, but I'm not sure if they're actually connected or have separate entrances.



Thank you!


----------



## Barbanellie

PollyannaMom said:


> Beachside Tower is at the end of the Continental building, and Bayside is at the end of Americana, but I'm not sure if they're actually connected or have separate entrances.


We are here now, and I confirm the towers are not connected to the Americana and Continental buildings. They are very close, bur there is no inside corridor connecting them.


----------



## McFlea

How/when do you make a room request?  I will be traveling with my mom in November - we have a standard room, which I believe are in Americana and Continental buildings?  I'd like to request to be as close to dining/shuttle bus as possible, as she has issues walking.  Do I call the main 407- number and how far in advance?  I understand there are no guarantees, I'd just like to put in the request in case it's possible.  TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

McFlea said:


> How/when do you make a room request?  I will be traveling with my mom in November - we have a standard room, which I believe are in Americana and Continental buildings?  I'd like to request to be as close to dining/shuttle bus as possible, as she has issues walking.  Do I call the main 407- number and how far in advance?  I understand there are no guarantees, I'd just like to put in the request in case it's possible.  TIA!



Yep, just call the main hotel number and put your request in..........you can call anytime and have it added to your reservation.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Sorry to piggyback onto another's question, but do you know if it's okay to call and request even if you've reserved through an outside source (Expedia, etc)? My friend insisted on not doing it directly through Universal, so now I'm worried we'll be stuck at the farthest reaches of the resort. 

Either way, I'm still super-excited! First time visitor and I'll be there in January!


----------



## schumigirl

rosysubmarine said:


> Sorry to piggyback onto another's question, but do you know if it's okay to call and request even if you've reserved through an outside source (Expedia, etc)? My friend insisted on not doing it directly through Universal, so now I'm worried we'll be stuck at the farthest reaches of the resort.
> 
> Either way, I'm still super-excited! First time visitor and I'll be there in January!



You can still call, your reservation will be there.....can’t you put in your requests with Expedia........I don’t know as I’ve never used them before.


----------



## rosysubmarine

schumigirl said:


> You can still call, your reservation will be there.....can’t you put in your requests with Expedia........I don’t know as I’ve never used them before.


 I'm not even sure which service she used, to be honest.  She's very chill about all this and I don't want to bug her with my planning obsession. I did manage to squeeze out that we'll be in a poolview room though, which will be fun!


----------



## McFlea

schumigirl said:


> Yep, just call the main hotel number and put your request in..........you can call anytime and have it added to your reservation.



Thanks!  I haven't been to Universal in over 20 years - I'm excited for an all-new experience and can't wait for my mom to see the WWoHP!  She's a big fan and I'm so happy to be able to do this with her.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Does Cabana Bay provide free toiletries?


----------



## damo

CAPSLOCK said:


> Does Cabana Bay provide free toiletries?



Yes.


----------



## pha1226

Does anyone have recent-ish photos of the grab and go beverage items that shows prices?  I have a SIL who drinks chocolate milk in the mornings and DH is picky about brands of beer.
Thanks!!


----------



## SwanVT2

How is the noise at Cabana Bay? I am looking at the family suites. I know we would not want a pool view. How is the courtyard view? Should we request a high floor so people are not above us?  How thin are the walls? I am a light sleeper. Thank yoU!


----------



## SwanVT2

PollyannaMom said:


> Just got back from Cabana bay on Saturday, and had a great time!
> 
> The suites weren't full, so we got a cheap upgrade and really enjoyed the extra space.  It was nice having two sinks and having the shower and toilet separate (though we did think the door to the toilet was at an awkward angle).
> 
> 
> 
> The new towers are _not_ next to the lobby, but they _are_ really close to Volcano Bay - the new water park.  (And we _loved_ Volcano Bay, so I wouldn't hesitate to stay there!!)  But the lower-numbered rooms in Castaway and Starlight will be closest to the check-in desk, and the lower numbered rooms in Continental and Building 5 of Americana will be closest to the restaurant, if that's what you want most.  (And that same section of Americana is very close to the bus stop as well.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we were in Castaway, and I remember passing the laundry down by the pool - near the center stairs, I think??  It seemed to be a very convenient spot!


How was the noise in the room? IN terms of people above you or next to you? Thanks!


----------



## PollyannaMom

SwanVT2 said:


> How was the noise in the room? IN terms of people above you or next to you? Thanks!



I don't remember any problems.


----------



## tinkerone

SwanVT2 said:


> How was the noise in the room? IN terms of people above you or next to you? Thanks!





SwanVT2 said:


> How is the noise at Cabana Bay? I am looking at the family suites. I know we would not want a pool view. How is the courtyard view? Should we request a high floor so people are not above us?  How thin are the walls? I am a light sleeper. Thank yoU!



We recently returned from our stay a Cabana Bay.  As to your question about courtyard view, we have booked this twice in the past and twice the 'courtyard view' was the parking lot.  Having said that, we have not stayed in the towers so not sure what that would be like but I don't think the rest of the resort has much more than the parking lot, certainly not a lot of foulage.  
This visit we stayed in a Family Suite with a pool view.  The music could get a little loud but not to the point that it bothered us.  For all our visits we were on the second and third floors.  We did not find any noise from above or below.  Absolutely none.   All the rooms we had were connecting and this is where you _might_ find an issue with noise.  We only asked for connecting once as we had our son and his family with us.  One of the other times we heard no noise at all.  On the visit we just got back from there was a few evenings where we heard noise coming from the connecting room.  It was a couple of teen siblings and their mom arguing.  The argument started outside at the front door and traveled with them into the room.  It didn't last long but you knew they were there and not at all happy with each other.  No noise from the room on the other side of us at all.  If you don't want the noise from the next room make sure you ask for non connecting rooms.  
Hope this helps a bit.  YMMV.


----------



## Erica_Haley

SwanVT2 said:


> How is the noise at Cabana Bay? I am looking at the family suites. I know we would not want a pool view. How is the courtyard view? Should we request a high floor so people are not above us?  How thin are the walls? I am a light sleeper. Thank yoU!


I've stayed here multiple times and never had an issue with noise. However I've read when people have rooms that face Volcano Bay, the noise from VB can be loud and start very early, definitely heard from rooms. VB has music throughout the park as well as a bell/gong type sound periodically in Waturi Beach at the volcano to let everyone know when the beach changes from waves to no waves. It sounds from park open to park close.


----------



## msgoofy

Going to stay at Cabana Bay Resort for the first time next year.  Is there a map available that I could print out showing the resort layout?  I've checked the web but can't find one. Thanks!!


----------



## Eeyore1220

Hi all. Booked at Cabana bay for aug 22-25. Asked for two connecting rooms for our party of six (my parents don’t want to share a suite and the two bedroom suites are all booked). Any advice on what type of room or what location might be the quietest? We’re not late night folks and we are traveling with kiddos who need their sleep! Willing to upgrade room type if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## damo

Eeyore1220 said:


> Hi all. Booked at Cabana bay for aug 22-25. Asked for two connecting rooms for our party of six (my parents don’t want to share a suite and the two bedroom suites are all booked). Any advice on what type of room or what location might be the quietest? We’re not late night folks and we are traveling with kiddos who need their sleep! Willing to upgrade room type if necessary. Thanks!



From what I've been told, only like rooms connect.  So either family suite to family suite or standard room to standard room.

You may find the tower parking lot view to be the most quiet.


----------



## Eeyore1220

damo said:


> From what I've been told, only like rooms connect.  So either family suite to family suite or standard room to standard room.
> 
> You may find the tower parking lot view to be the most quiet.


Thanks!!


----------



## georgina

msgoofy said:


> Going to stay at Cabana Bay Resort for the first time next year.  Is there a map available that I could print out showing the resort layout?  I've checked the web but can't find one. Thanks!!



When I google cabana bay resort map, a ton of images come up. I suspect there is a way to save and print them, my computer knowledge is not the best! Maybe take a screen shot and print it?  There is a link to a map on the first page of this thread but it doesn't have the towers nearest to Volcano Bay - https://i.pinimg.com/originals/3e/16/37/3e16378665261273e7bd8732ce439fb0.jpg


----------



## hannahinwales

Can you get hard scooped ice cream here? I know about the frozen yoghurt.


----------



## Eeyore1220

Hi all. We just switched to tower family suites, standard view, after the advice about noise by the pool/volcano bay. Anyone know how long the walk is from the tower rooms to the shuttle bus to the parks? Thanks!


----------



## damo

Eeyore1220 said:


> Hi all. We just switched to tower family suites, standard view, after the advice about noise by the pool/volcano bay. Anyone know how long the walk is from the tower rooms to the shuttle bus to the parks? Thanks!



The corridor is long in the towers, so walking time will vary.  We were at the very end and it took us under 5 minutes to walk to the shuttle bus.  It isn't a big deal at all.


----------



## Eeyore1220

damo said:


> The corridor is long in the towers, so walking time will vary.  We were at the very end and it took us under 5 minutes to walk to the shuttle bus.  It isn't a big deal at all.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## damo

hannahinwales said:


> Can you get hard scooped ice cream here? I know about the frozen yoghurt.



Galaxy Bowl has sundaes.


----------



## msgoofy

Interested in booking the Continental or Americana section of the Cabana Bay Resort.  What type of room do I need to book?  Can you request a certain section? First time staying at a Universal resort.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## WorldNoFace

Stayed here in May and can't say a bad thing about it. Amazing atmosphere, could just have fun walking around the hotel looking at the decor. Also, the gym is probably the best resort gym I've ever seen. I'm a WDW person all the way who occasionally does Universal, and I have to say, the gym here blows any WDW resort hotel gym I've seen completely out of the water. Stop by even if you're not going to use it - it's really something to see. Part gym, part museum for retro fitness celeb Jack Lalanne

Also, the food court is great as well. Doesn't make you feel like you're trapped in a chicken finger/burger vortex. Plenty of seating. Really, can't say enough about this place.


----------



## WorldNoFace

wookiebeck said:


> Here is a bunch of pictures from my trip in 2014 where we pool hopped over to check it out.  We then stayed for 10 days on our 2016 trip.  Have not made a movie for this year's pix yet...



this takes me back!


----------



## msgoofy

msgoofy said:


> Interested in booking the Continental or Americana section of the Cabana Bay Resort.  What type of room do I need to book?  Can you request a certain section? First time staying at a Universal resort.  Thanks for the info!



Can anyone answer this for me? I think I read that all the rooms in these sections are standard rooms, is that correct? There are only two adults and would love to have a good view of Volcano Bay so not sure what type of room to request.

One more question, thinking about purchasing annual passes if the discount offered is good. What percentage is typically offered and on what type of room.

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## damo

msgoofy said:


> Can anyone answer this for me? I think I read that all the rooms in these sections are standard rooms, is that correct? There are only two adults and would love to have a good view of Volcano Bay so not sure what type of room to request.
> 
> One more question, thinking about purchasing annual passes if the discount offered is good. What percentage is typically offered and on what type of room.
> 
> Thanks so much for the info!



There are both standard rooms and family suites in the Americana and Continental towers.  We have stayed in both types of rooms.

Annual passes can give up to around 35% off but normally more like 20-30 and that is on both standard and family suites.

If you want a Volcano Side room, you are not wanting the Continental or Americana towers, you are wanting the new towers.  You book that separately and it is a standard room or a two bedroom suite.  There is a category specifically for the Volcano Side rooms and the two bedroom suites.


----------



## msgoofy

Thanks damo! Just a little confused as I have seen videos from the Americana building that show Volcano Bay from the window. I’ll give them a call to clarify. I really appreciate you answering my questions. Super excited for our visit!!


----------



## damo

msgoofy said:


> Thanks damo! Just a little confused as I have seen videos from the Americana building that show Volcano Bay from the window. I’ll give them a call to clarify. I really appreciate you answering my questions. Super excited for our visit!!








Upon further investigation, you definitely can get views from the Americana tower but it might be somewhat obstructed and parts of the tower are at the wrong angle. Booking Volcano View will guarantee that you get the correct view that you want.   I would call the hotel as you suggested and see if they can give you better suggestions as which rooms to ask for.


----------



## robl45

Does anyone know the current price of the tubes at Cabana bay?  From what I've seen from prior years, I don't know that its really worth it to buy tubes from home if they are not much cheaper and at least at Cabana bay I'm guaranteed one that isn't going to arrive with a hole in it.


----------



## larissawbb

robl45 said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the tubes at Cabana bay?  From what I've seen from prior years, I don't know that its really worth it to buy tubes from home if they are not much cheaper and at least at Cabana bay I'm guaranteed one that isn't going to arrive with a hole in it.


In April the large ring kind was something like 16 dollars.  They have someone who blows them up. We always just leave them behind.


----------



## robl45

larissawbb said:


> In April the large ring kind was something like 16 dollars.  They have someone who blows them up. We always just leave them behind.


oh okay, the prices I saw were like 8 dollars for large rings,  at 16 dollars I'll bring them from home.


----------



## larissawbb

robl45 said:


> oh okay, the prices I saw were like 8 dollars for large rings,  at 16 dollars I'll bring them from home.


The sixteen dollar one was the largest they had. Some of the smaller ones may have been cheaper. Someone else may chime in. Amazon prime now and Instacart will deliver to CBBR. They may have water floats.


----------



## pha1226

Five Below has 48" rings (look like tires) for $5.  We got a few of those and some inflatable noodles from Amazon.


----------



## minnie1012

Just got back what a great resort!!  The theming was amazing!  They carried it into every detail!  I have been disappointed with Disney lately their rooms have become so blah.  Universal's theming was great.  Loved the characters in the lobby too!  Anyone who has never been, you will love it!


----------



## Disneylover99

minnie1012 said:


> Just got back what a great resort!!  The theming was amazing!  They carried it into every detail!  I have been disappointed with Disney lately their rooms have become so blah.  Universal's theming was great.  Loved the characters in the lobby too!  Anyone who has never been, you will love it!


Totally agree. I’m here now for the first time. Love it!


----------



## macraven

_Woot !!_


----------



## vrajewski10513

Decided since we’re visiting during a slow time to ditch the express passes and save $700 by switching from RPR to Cabana Bay! After four trips I think we can officially say CBBR is HOME!


----------



## Zombie

We stayed at Cabana Bay last November/December and had some (alcoholic) drinks by the pool. So we ended up with the lidded cups with straws that got you a discount if/when you bought your next pool drink.

We are planning to return to Cabana Bay again this November/December and do still have our pool cups. We are wondering if we were to bring them back on this trip, if anyone knows if we'd again get the discount if we refilled them at the pool bars? Or are they colour coded or dated in some way to keep people from utilizing them on repeat visits?

We're curious about if the same plays true for the refillable popcorn bins for in the actual parks too? We have one of those from last November/December as well and would likely consider bringing it back too if the discount for the refills still applies inside the parks on repeat visits.


----------



## friarfan

Just returned from a 7 day 6 night 8/11-8/17. 4th stay at cabana bay and love it even though they messed up our connecting courtyard pool view connecting rooms but we got our correct rooms the next day.  Wife and I stayed in one suite. My son, his wife and a 5 year old and 1 year old in the other.  Castaway building 3rd floor center rooms looking right over middle of pool.  Went to parks and used pools every day! We walked to parks and back everyday and it was hot!                      Bought the special-3 day 2 free from undercover tourist upgraded to seasonal annual pass for no additional charge after entering 1st day! Used a refillable park cup from 2 years ago and it was reactivated for the refill daily price! Any questions?


----------



## PollyannaMom

Zombie said:


> We stayed at Cabana Bay last November/December and had some (alcoholic) drinks by the pool. So we ended up with the lidded cups with straws that got you a discount if/when you bought your next pool drink...



Aren't those great!?!  I don't know about refills on subsequent trips, but I used them for my water at home almost every day.  They keep it cool in the car much longer than my other ones!


----------



## pha1226

Viking7641 said:


> Does Cabana Bay put holds on your credit card?
> 
> I booked with booking.com. Paid $200 ish to reserve my rooms.
> 
> My "due" at the hotel was signifantly less than the pending charge on my Amex. By several hundred dollars.


I just got back.  On check in, I had to ask about charging privileges to the room; no hold was put on my credit card.  I was able to specify an amount for the charging privileges.


----------



## pha1226

McFlea said:


> How/when do you make a room request?  I will be traveling with my mom in November - we have a standard room, which I believe are in Americana and Continental buildings?  I'd like to request to be as close to dining/shuttle bus as possible, as she has issues walking.  Do I call the main 407- number and how far in advance?  I understand there are no guarantees, I'd just like to put in the request in case it's possible.  TIA!


I emailed customerservice@cabanabayorlando.com about a week before check in with my request.  I got an email back acknowledging my request a few days later.  On check in, I got exactly what I requested.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We stayed at CB this past February and it was amazing! We had just come from Pop Century (7 nights) and as soon as we walked into the lobby, we just felt aaahhhh. Like adults again LOL 

This might have been asked already but...

Where is the private entrance to VB located? We didn't really have time last trip to explore the resort like we wanted to and we didn't go to VB.


----------



## vrajewski10513

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We stayed at CB this past February and it was amazing! We had just come from Pop Century (7 nights) and as soon as we walked into the lobby, we just felt aaahhhh. Like adults again LOL
> 
> This might have been asked already but...
> 
> Where is the private entrance to VB located? We didn't really have time last trip to explore the resort like we wanted to and we didn't go to VB.


In the back of the resort, past the new towers.


----------



## Zombie

Well we did it.  Made our reservation for Nov 27-Dec 7. Will be our second time at Cabana Bay. Loved it so much last year were coming back. Really looking forward to it. Courtyard poolside family suite. What worked for us last time. Hoping for just as good, or better, this time with our experience. Was our first Universal vacation last time. Hoping to fit in stuff we missed or didn’t have time to do last year. Volcano Bay, Grinchmas, Jurassic Park and the Hogwarts project show are at the top of the list.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

vrajewski10513 said:


> In the back of the resort, past the new towers.



But where at volcano bay do you enter...the main entrance? Is there another just for cabana bay guests? They make it sound like guests wouldn't have to battle the main entrance with the rest of the onsite guests.


----------



## georgina

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> But where at volcano bay do you enter...the main entrance? Is there another just for cabana bay guests? They make it sound like guests wouldn't have to battle the main entrance with the rest of the onsite guests.



There is a separate entrance and security line, but then you go through the main ticket entrance. If you go for early entry there really isn't a battle for entrance.


----------



## schumigirl

Zombie said:


> Well we did it.  Made our reservation for Nov 27-Dec 7. Will be our second time at Cabana Bay. Loved it so much last year were coming back. Really looking forward to it. Courtyard poolside family suite. What worked for us last time. Hoping for just as good, or better, this time with our experience. Was our first Universal vacation last time. Hoping to fit in stuff we missed or didn’t have time to do last year. Volcano Bay, Grinchmas, Jurassic Park and the Hogwarts project show are at the top of the list.



Hope you have a fabulous time there!!!!


----------



## abbie2461

hi, we have just booked cabana bay for new years eve and wondered if they do anything special for NYE, thank you


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I have a few hotel questions.

So you can bring your own inner tubes for the lazy river, will they help you blow them up if you bring your own?

Also, if I want to do a Garden Grocer or Amazon prime delivery, will I be charged for that by the hotel?


----------



## damo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have a few hotel questions.
> 
> So you can bring your own inner tubes for the lazy river, will they help you blow them up if you bring your own?
> 
> Also, if I want to do a Garden Grocer or Amazon prime delivery, will I be charged for that by the hotel?



Yes, they will inflate your tubes.  Not sure about the delivery.


----------



## FoundNemoLostDori

They inflated my tube for me and they will also deflate it for free as well!


----------



## larissawbb

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have a few hotel questions.
> 
> So you can bring your own inner tubes for the lazy river, will they help you blow them up if you bring your own?
> 
> Also, if I want to do a Garden Grocer or Amazon prime delivery, will I be charged for that by the hotel?


Amazon Prime Now , Garden Grocer , Insta cart etc.... has you meet them in the lobby at Cabana Bay because they don’t have a full Bell Service. So the resort doesn’t charge a fee because it doesn’t provide any receiving of packages per say. The deluxe hotels have a full bell services that accepts deliveries. I’ve never been charged a fee and tip when they deliver it to the room.


----------



## left210

We are going next week.  We have a courtyard suite poolside room.  Should we put in a room request and if so, what?  Thanks.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We will be staying at CB in January.  How heated are the pools in the winter?  I should note we're Minnesotans so have a fairly high tolerance for cold weather.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

We will be staying at Cabana Bay for the first time Nov 26-28. It’s our first time at Universal as well. Can’t wait!

What time do the buses start running prior to early entry?


----------



## Koalayum

Can anyone comment on just how out of the way the Cabana Bay walking path to sapphire falls is? We'd like to walk the safe way, but I'm curious how much time the walk actually takes if you're starting at the courtyard walkpath side. I can't get a good idea from pictures where the path takes you on the sapphire falls property. We will be traveling with older/special needs people so I'd rather not risk them getting hit by cars via the shortcut just for a boat ride.

Thanks!


----------



## damo

Koalayum said:


> Can anyone comment on just how out of the way the Cabana Bay walking path to sapphire falls is? We'd like to walk the safe way, but I'm curious how much time the walk actually takes if you're starting at the courtyard walkpath side. I can't get a good idea from pictures where the path takes you on the sapphire falls property. We will be traveling with older/special needs people so I'd rather not risk them getting hit by cars via the shortcut just for a boat ride.
> 
> Thanks!



It isn't that bad, you just have to walk almost out to the main road (Hollywood Way), cross the pedestrian bridge and then there is a path that will take you directly to each hotel.


----------



## staceychev

Hooray! I just booked our stay at CB for our mid-December long weekend. We're surprising our girls with Hogwarts letters the night before and will be arriving late afternoon on Thursday. This is the first Uni visit for DH and DDs. I've only been with a group of high school students about 6 years ago when I chaperoned a senior trip, and then it was only a day. This Uni-only vacation will be a first for all of us.


----------



## jacksdadcan

Nov28-Dec1 booked! 

Decided on a quick trip about a month ago and have been wanting to stay at CBBR for years now. Looking forward to it!


----------



## staceychev

Just changed our booking from a standard room to a family suite. It was only about $30 a night more on Expedia, and I think my 13 year old will really appreciate not sharing a bed with her little sister. Plus, I'm really happy about the divisions in the bathroom! 

We decided on the courtyard because we don't mind the exterior rooms, and we aren't paying for a view, so we're doing to "entry level" family suites. 

I'm wondering how comfy the living room furniture is - we might end up watching TV or a movie in the room one night.


----------



## Zombie

Hey @staceychev We stayed at CBBR last year in a family suite and enjoyed it so much that we're going back again this year.

If you can upgrade to a "poolside" on the courtyard, you might want to think about it. We had paid for just the "courtyard" too and it automatically gives you a "parking lot" side. At the time last year, there was still a lot of construction sound from the building of the Adventura. And just generally there'd be sound from the road (which is rather busy) and the parking lot (which even at a slow time of year was rather full). After we saw that we went back over to the lobby and asked to upgrade to the 'poolside'. It wasn't a bad upgrade fee, but think it would've been a bit cheaper if we'd decided on that ahead of time. We found the poolside better for our family. We liked being able to see/walk down to the pool and to be so close to cutting over to the lobby building too. We didn't find the pool too loud. And we definitely favoured the looks of the "courtyard" side of the resort over the "towers". We aren't big fans of the large resorts with hallways, hallways, hallways.

We loved the room and the resort. We have a medical issue in our family so having a living room space was definitely great for us. As when we did end up spending afternoons/downtime and evenings in the room, it felt much less like we were just sitting in bed and watching TV. It was like a nice little condo.

As for the comfort level of the furniture -- it's not bad but not great. It likely depends on the ages of your kids and how many people. Be aware that the couch is really more of a two-seater loveseat. A child could likely stretch out and fit on it but after you hit about teen-aged height (likely more than about 5 foot or so), you aren't going to be able to lay flat on it. Your back will be against the armrest and your legs will take up most of the couch -- your feet likely hitting the armrest on the opposite end. So it's a little cramped as a couch -- but we did find when it was set up as a couch that it was pretty comfy (for sitting). The two chairs provided in the room again are comfy but rather small (they have armrests and are padded but certainly not 'armchairs'). There are also two high stools at the kitchenette counter for seating.

When the couch is pulled out and used as a bed it's not super comfy for sleeping. It would likely be OK for a lighter-weight child maybe under 10 (maybe pushing 12 if they're on the small side). But after you get into teens or adults (or if they're heavier set), it's not going to be that comfy. It's not so much a mattress on it as it is a very firm pad a few inches thick. What we ultimately ended up doing was putting an extra comforter on top of the pad to provide some additional cushioning. And then we also had a heating blanket with us (due to the medical condition and stiffness) and we put that on the base of the mattress too and had it on to sort of ease the back muscles while sleeping too to avoid waking stiff.

We are talking about going out to Target and buying a small camping pad or inflatable mattress to put on the pull-out this trip.

It worked well for us but it wasn't the most comfortable experience. The family member sleeping on the couch at nights some nights curled up just as a couch without pulling it out. And also some nights didn't sleep well enough so ended up napping on one of the beds in the sleeping area on our afternoon rest periods.

Still, we liked it enough (and liked the price enough) that we are doing it again. It's not disastrous by any means -- but depending on the size and age of the pull-out sleeper(s), be aware that it might not be the most comfortable, unless they are pretty used to and like a very firm mattress. It definitely wasn't one of the better pull-outs we've ever dealt with. We've never stays a AoA or FW Cabins to have a comparison of US vs WDW pull-outs. But our understanding is they are using a simliar-style pull-outs now since their refibs too.

Hope you love CBBR as much as we did. We're counting down too. 29 days.


----------



## staceychev

Thanks! This is all really great info. I was going to put my DD13 on the pull-out bed (she weighs about 105), but now I'm thinking it might be better for DD8 who weighs less than 60.


----------



## staceychev

I don't think I'm going to bring my french press, but if I decide to save some money and not drink Starbucks all the time, is there a place in CB for me to get hot water easily? 

Thanks!


----------



## EveDallas

Leaving for CB a week from today - does anyone know if there is a toaster available for use in the food court?


----------



## blurbs

EveDallas said:


> Leaving for CB a week from today - does anyone know if there is a toaster available for use in the food court?


Yes, there are toasters!


----------



## bobbie68

Eve & Wall-e said:


> We will be staying at Cabana Bay for the first time Nov 26-28. It’s our first time at Universal as well. Can’t wait!
> 
> What time do the buses start running prior to early entry?



Hi we caught a bus at 7 am for early entry at 8 so about an hour before early entry time. The bus service is really good. In the morning they have buses lined up. Enjoy!


----------



## bobbie68

Nice to read all the good stays people are getting here. We really enjoy this resort and you can beat the pools, food court and lazy river. I think it is a great value. We can't wait to visit again.


----------



## jackieleanne

Can't wait to try here for the first time. Staying 30th December to the 2nd January.


----------



## staceychev

We really enjoyed our stay here last weekend, and I'm glad we upgraded to the Family Suite. The girls slept in the same bed, so we didn't use the pull-out, but it was still nice to have the extra space and to have somewhere to sit other than the bed. The only criticism I'd have is that the furnishings in the room (in Castaway) were really worn, faded, and threadbare. I'm wondering if they've started renovating, and if we just got an older room, or if they are due for renovations.


----------



## DPCummerbund

We're thinking of renting one of the pool cabanas at Cabana Bay. Has anyone experienced them? I'm curious as to the cost, and whether they'd be a good idea (crowds?) for a trip in early February. We have a very late flight on our departure day & will probably spend the whole day by the pool (weather permitting), so we thought having a "home base" might be a nice idea.


----------



## McFlea

staceychev said:


> I don't think I'm going to bring my french press, but if I decide to save some money and not drink Starbucks all the time, is there a place in CB for me to get hot water easily?
> 
> Thanks!



I know this question is almost 2 months old, but in case you haven't found your answer - yes, in the food court seating area there is an option for hot water.  It's where the freestyle soda machines, coffee, juice etc are located.


----------



## kim31kim

When you ride the bus from cabana bay to the parks, do you have to go through the same security lines as the people not staying on site?  Is the bus drop-off located outside of city walk?

I've read conflicting stories about just walking over to SF and taking the boat from there.   If the weather is nice, do you guys recommend going that way.  Last time we were there we stayed at RPR and walked to the parks several times   I'm thinking the walk from CB to SF may be a good bit further?


----------



## Koalayum

kim31kim said:


> When you ride the bus from cabana bay to the parks, do you have to go through the same security lines as the people not staying on site?  Is the bus drop-off located outside of city walk?
> 
> I've read conflicting stories about just walking over to SF and taking the boat from there.   If the weather is nice, do you guys recommend going that way.  Last time we were there we stayed at RPR and walked to the parks several times   I'm thinking the walk from CB to SF may be a good bit further?



Yes, the cabana bay bus drops you off outside of city walk so you go up the escalator and go through the main security check point that everyone not staying on site would go through. Not that big of a deal, but we preferred taking the sapphire falls boat.

My husband and I found it easiest to just dart across the street at the light (no cross walk) to go to sapphire falls and take the boat. Because there's a light, it's not that challenging. The only thing you'd need to be mindful of is turning traffic. However, if you're with older people/kids who aren't keen on dashing across the street, you can (and "should") take that garden path that starts between the castaway/thunderbird buildings. For a reasonably paced walker, I'd guess it shouldn't take longer than 10 minutes from the start of the path to sapphire falls entrance, but my guess is that if you're with someone who isn't able/willing to safely run across the street, it's probably gonna take you every bit of 10 (maybe more) minutes with a lot of whining on the way. Also keep in mind that the cabana bay resort is fairly big and if you're staying at the tail end of the tower side and need to get to the exact opposite end of the courtyard side to take the path, it's going to add some time on to your walk.

 So I recommend just walking the 2 minutes across the street to take the boat. That being said, we did the long/safe garden walkway many times to get to the sapphire falls and didn't find it too terrible, but I did feel stupid whenever I had to go that way. Have fun!


----------



## orangey

My friend just reserved a room for the same time we're there.  Her confirmation lists parking at $17/day.  Mine lists it as $14/day.   Any chance I'll get charged the cheaper rate since I made my reservation before the price change?


----------



## Sparkly

If you book 2 rooms for a party travelling together, will they assign you rooms next to each other or is this not guaranteed? Thinking about this hotel for a possible 2021 trip.


----------



## schumigirl

orangey said:


> My friend just reserved a room for the same time we're there.  Her confirmation lists parking at $17/day.  Mine lists it as $14/day.   Any chance I'll get charged the cheaper rate since I made my reservation before the price change?



If you ask they’ll see you booked before the change and may honour it.....doesn’t hurt to ask. But if it’s on your confirmation as $14 you should pay that.


----------



## orangey

You're right, it can't hurt to ask!  And in the grand scheme of things, $3 a day isn't horrible.  I think I was just surprised about the jump in the month since I booked and she booked.


----------



## Nubiwan

embracejg said:


> That's simply an unreasonable expectation. They are not obligated to give you a room for free simply because of the view.


If you had seen the room we were put in, and the room with the view of Volcano Bay, then you would not be saying that.  The chance to stay in the room we initially booked for just 3 of our 7 days completely made our holiday.  Sounds daft, but there it is.   Kids love it. Loved the view.  Could not stop taking pictures, and the short walk every morning.

Reading through this thread supports my claim.  It was the primary reason I booked the more expensive room as it advertised a view of the water park.  And could accommodate 6 people.


----------



## KaitMM

Just booked our first trip to Cabana Bay  Does anyone know if they have bed rails we can request for our little ones who will be in one of the queen beds? We’ve only stayed Disney so I’m not well versed in Universal Resorts. Also I have seen people posting about tubes for the lazy river, does anyone know if they provide life jackets down to toddler sizes? I’m wondering if I should just bring them from hometown be safe.


----------



## shellsbell

KaitMM said:


> Just booked our first trip to Cabana Bay  Does anyone know if they have bed rails we can request for our little ones who will be in one of the queen beds? We’ve only stayed Disney so I’m not well versed in Universal Resorts. Also I have seen people posting about tubes for the lazy river, does anyone know if they provide life jackets down to toddler sizes? I’m wondering if I should just bring them from hometown be safe.


Good morning! ...I can't comment on bed rails but we have stayed at Cabana Bay the past 2 years with 2 little ones and there has always been plenty of toddler sized life jackets available hanging on racks around the pools. The first year we purchased tubes on site and brought them back the second year. Sometimes families just leave them behind when they check out for the next family to use. If you bring tubes from home they will gladly inflate them for you at the kiosk. Enjoy!...it is a great resort for families with kids!


----------



## kim31kim

Koalayum said:


> Yes, the cabana bay bus drops you off outside of city walk so you go up the escalator and go through the main security check point that everyone not staying on site would go through. Not that big of a deal, but we preferred taking the sapphire falls boat.
> 
> My husband and I found it easiest to just dart across the street at the light (no cross walk) to go to sapphire falls and take the boat. Because there's a light, it's not that challenging. The only thing you'd need to be mindful of is turning traffic. However, if you're with older people/kids who aren't keen on dashing across the street, you can (and "should") take that garden path that starts between the castaway/thunderbird buildings. For a reasonably paced walker, I'd guess it shouldn't take longer than 10 minutes from the start of the path to sapphire falls entrance, but my guess is that if you're with someone who isn't able/willing to safely run across the street, it's probably gonna take you every bit of 10 (maybe more) minutes with a lot of whining on the way. Also keep in mind that the cabana bay resort is fairly big and if you're staying at the tail end of the tower side and need to get to the exact opposite end of the courtyard side to take the path, it's going to add some time on to your walk.
> 
> So I recommend just walking the 2 minutes across the street to take the boat. That being said, we did the long/safe garden walkway many times to get to the sapphire falls and didn't find it too terrible, but I did feel stupid whenever I had to go that way. Have fun!



Thank you SOOOOO much for this map!!  It helps immensely!


----------



## Twinsmom2009

Hi, we are staying at Cabana Bay for the first time May 13-19, 2019.  We currently have a courtyard family suite booked.  Does anyone have any recommendations as to what location would be good to request?  I am debating upgrading to a pool view room...  It would be nice to be closer to the lobby/food court.  We also anticipate spending time at both pool areas.  I like the idea of the rooms opening to the outside in the Courtyard but maybe the other side is better?  I would appreciate any thoughts and tips .  Thank you!


----------



## tinkerone

Twinsmom2009 said:


> Hi, we are staying at Cabana Bay for the first time May 13-19, 2019.  We currently have a courtyard family suite booked.  Does anyone have any recommendations as to what location would be good to request?  I am debating upgrading to a pool view room...  It would be nice to be closer to the lobby/food court.  We also anticipate spending time at both pool areas.  I like the idea of the rooms opening to the outside in the Courtyard but maybe the other side is better?  I would appreciate any thoughts and tips .  Thank you!


I've had both suites.  The courtyard view was the parking lot but it didn't matter as we seldom looked out the window.  The blinds were seldom completely opened because people walk past all the time.  Theres a walk way right outside your door.  No biggie, we just kept the sheers closed so the light could still come in but people couldn't peek in.  The pool view was mostly a waste as there was something in the way so we didn't have much of a view.  I think it was a tree but I don't really remember.  Again, we had to keep the sheers closed anyways because of people walking past so it was no big deal either.  We would not pay more for the pool view again as the sheers are always closed, the walkway was a blocker and you really only saw the view if you were standing outside.  The courtyard views can be just as close or far as the pool view from the lobby/food court.  I think the only real difference is one is on the outside of the building facing the parking lots and one is on the inside facing the pools.
I would keep the cheapest room but that is JMO and others may look at this different.  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Does anyone know if there AP rates availabile for 2 bedroom suites at Cabana Bay? I saw AP rates for the family suites but couldn’t find anything for 2 bedrooms. Wasn’t sure if they don’t offer them or if booked up already. Coming down in mid May. 
Thanks for any insight


----------



## Silvermist999

We are staying at RPR and may try to pool hop to Cabana Bay for the lazy river, looks sooo nice!  What do people do after using the tubes you buy there?  Do you get them deflated and bring back to your room? Or buy new ones the next day?  Since we are pool hopping, I doubt we would bring ours back.


----------



## jacksdadcan

Silvermist999 said:


> We are staying at RPR and may try to pool hop to Cabana Bay for the lazy river, looks sooo nice!  What do people do after using the tubes you buy there?  Do you get them deflated and bring back to your room? Or buy new ones the next day?  Since we are pool hopping, I doubt we would bring ours back.



I think a good amount simply get left but I would deflate if you plan to use again, and inflate at the kiosk.  They'll be much easier to get back and forth from RPR this way.

A few messages up it someone mentioned that the kiosk will inflate tubes, and they were happy to help me out with our 3 even though I didn't buy them there.


----------



## blackpearl77

How deep is the lazy river part of the pool? Just wanted to compare since Disney's beach club lazy river is like 8 or 9 feet deep. Thanks!


----------



## jacksdadcan

blackpearl77 said:


> How deep is the lazy river part of the pool? Just wanted to compare since Disney's beach club lazy river is like 8 or 9 feet deep. Thanks!



Not that deep.  I would guess 3.5 but maybe 4?  The lazy river is also completely separate from the pool.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## dfurst05

How would I go about making room requests and what type of requests would you recommend I make? We (my wife and I, mid 20s) are booked for Feb 9-14 in a "Family Suite - Interior Entry" room. This was the cheapest room available when we booked. If there is a particular building or other special request you think would be worth us putting in please let me know!


----------



## blackpearl77

jacksdadcan said:


> Not that deep.  I would guess 3.5 but maybe 4?  The lazy river is also completely separate from the pool.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## georgina

dfurst05 said:


> How would I go about making room requests and what type of requests would you recommend I make? We (my wife and I, mid 20s) are booked for Feb 9-14 in a "Family Suite - Interior Entry" room. This was the cheapest room available when we booked. If there is a particular building or other special request you think would be worth us putting in please let me know!



I never make requests. The interior entry suites will be in the Americana and Continental buildings. I think they are scattered throughout. If you look at a map you can see that the hallways are long. The only requests you might want to make are high or low floor or close to lobby or elevator. I guess you could try to call the reservation line and add a request to your reservation? Not sure.


----------



## DPCummerbund

dfurst05 said:


> How would I go about making room requests and what type of requests would you recommend I make? We (my wife and I, mid 20s) are booked for Feb 9-14 in a "Family Suite - Interior Entry" room. This was the cheapest room available when we booked. If there is a particular building or other special request you think would be worth us putting in please let me know!



As the previous poster said, you might want to look at the hotel map & see if there's a particular part of the resort that looks good to you. You can call the hotel directly or email your requests to customerservice@cabanabayorlando.com.


----------



## kelly0726

I am packing for my trip this week and wondering what type of toiletries they have here?  Wondering if I can get away without packing our own shampoo/conditioner/bodywash?


----------



## _Laurie_D

kelly0726 said:


> I am packing for my trip this week and wondering what type of toiletries they have here?  Wondering if I can get away without packing our own shampoo/conditioner/bodywash?



They have Zest soap and VO5 shampoo and conditioner to go with the theme of the resort!


----------



## xtinewashere

Has anyone gotten bumped from this resort. I called prior to leaving our city requesting a main floor suite and letting them know we'd be arriving late that night. When we arrived, after a delay with our fight at around 1am- we checked in only to be told there were no rooms. They called us a cab which was a painfully long wait after being exhausted after a long night of travel and sent us to sapphire falls across the street. I was assured that everyone would get a bed as my experience is that our family of 5 don't all fit on the double queen beds in a standard room. (we reserved a family suite at cabana bay). They tried passing on a standard room with a 'roll away'.. which i told them i really just wanted some more beds. They then gave us a kids suite which offered 2 twins, a king and a roll away. My son said he'd be fine in the rollway and we didn't really have a choice so we just took it. We ended up not getting to sleep at 4am and needed to check out at 12 noon (after i asked, they gave us an extra hour). Both hotels just seemed so reluctant to help us. We were just tired and didn't bother arguing-- we just all wanted sleep. We had to pack up from Sapphire Falls the next morning, check out and move back to Cabana Bay. This wasted a lot of our day as well as we were all still exhausted. After my 5 hrs of sleep-- i still didn't feel right about the situation. I asked for express passes to make up for the fact we were cutting a day off from the parks-- they came back and and said 'no' but instead gave us meal vouchers. 

So- overall we got about $150 worth of meal vouchers and a free night in a Sapphire Falls suite-- we really didn't think it was a great stay so we couldn't even enjoy the fact we were at a higher 'rated' hotel- plus we really prefer Cabana Bay. 

Anywho- what would everyone else do? I'm not a complainer so I just wanted to move on from this. this was our first impression of our vacation tho.. it really set off the wrong tone overall. I guess i'd be less upset but I phoned to stay we'd be in late. We're staying 7 nights originally and a family of 5... why bump us of all people? why not bump a couple staying 1 night and send them to the hard rock or something?

I am still not over this-- and really feel Loews should do more.. I just don't know what to ask for and who to complain too. If anyone has any advice, I'd be happy to hear of it... or tell me I should just move on. I am not letting it sour my trip.. but it did take us a while to get back the sleep we lost as well as our plans have to be rescheduled as we did miss a day in the parks.


----------



## macraven

Did you just get back this week?

I had not heard of Cbay selling out recently


----------



## schumigirl

xtinewashere said:


> Has anyone gotten bumped from this resort. I called prior to leaving our city requesting a main floor suite and letting them know we'd be arriving late that night. When we arrived, after a delay with our fight at around 1am- we checked in only to be told there were no rooms. They called us a cab which was a painfully long wait after being exhausted after a long night of travel and sent us to sapphire falls across the street. I was assured that everyone would get a bed as my experience is that our family of 5 don't all fit on the double queen beds in a standard room. (we reserved a family suite at cabana bay). They tried passing on a standard room with a 'roll away'.. which i told them i really just wanted some more beds. They then gave us a kids suite which offered 2 twins, a king and a roll away. My son said he'd be fine in the rollway and we didn't really have a choice so we just took it. We ended up not getting to sleep at 4am and needed to check out at 12 noon (after i asked, they gave us an extra hour). Both hotels just seemed so reluctant to help us. We were just tired and didn't bother arguing-- we just all wanted sleep. We had to pack up from Sapphire Falls the next morning, check out and move back to Cabana Bay. This wasted a lot of our day as well as we were all still exhausted. After my 5 hrs of sleep-- i still didn't feel right about the situation. I asked for express passes to make up for the fact we were cutting a day off from the parks-- they came back and and said 'no' but instead gave us meal vouchers.
> 
> So- overall we got about $150 worth of meal vouchers and a free night in a Sapphire Falls suite-- we really didn't think it was a great stay so we couldn't even enjoy the fact we were at a higher 'rated' hotel- plus we really prefer Cabana Bay.
> 
> Anywho- what would everyone else do? I'm not a complainer so I just wanted to move on from this. this was our first impression of our vacation tho.. it really set off the wrong tone overall. I guess i'd be less upset but I phoned to stay we'd be in late. We're staying 7 nights originally and a family of 5... why bump us of all people? why not bump a couple staying 1 night and send them to the hard rock or something?
> 
> I am still not over this-- and really feel Loews should do more.. I just don't know what to ask for and who to complain too. If anyone has any advice, I'd be happy to hear of it... or tell me I should just move on. I am not letting it sour my trip.. but it did take us a while to get back the sleep we lost as well as our plans have to be rescheduled as we did miss a day in the parks.



Gosh that was a late arrival before you were moved!! No wonder you were tired. We arrived from NYC at 2am once and yep, we were shattered. 

No idea why you were bumped....it`s never fun for anyone regardless if you have children or not. It`s a bit unfair to say bump someone else.....

You did get $150 in vouchers and a stay in a better hotel. It`s a shame you didn't like it, but to be honest not sure what else they can do....they did give you some compensation......not sure what else you would be looking for. 

Sapphire Falls doesn't offer EP so wouldn't have given that as compensation I wouldn't think. 

I`d move on and enjoy the rest of your trip. I hope you have a fabulous trip regardless of how it started.


----------



## georgina

Ooh, sorry to hear about the bumping. I checked in yesterday and was upgraded to an exterior entry family suite from a standard. It was early, before 11, so I took it although it is about as far from Volcano Bay as possible. I certainly don’t need the space. Someone had commented a while back about the condition of the family suites, the plumbing in the shower is falling apart in this one.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Gah, we're arriving at Sanford Airport at 11:38 PM, so I'm sure we won't be to Cabana Bay until 1 AM. Sure hope they don't give our room away!


----------



## macraven

_Call the hotel the day you are flying out and tell them your flight does not land at Sanford until close to midnight

You will be checking in after midnight 

Let them be aware so your room is held_


----------



## rocky41102

Where can I find a map of Cabana Bay? We stayed there last year but the room types seem different now. I'm looking at the Family Suites and I'm wondering which buildings have the rooms with interior entry? We stayed in a Courtyard suite last time that was in Castaway so I know that was exterior entry. And I can't decide if a room closer to the walking path to Sapphire Falls or closer to Volcano Bay would be better. There's five of us going and my kids, 15, 12, and 10 love Volcano Bay. But we also stayed at Portofino before and loved taking the boat....


----------



## elfling8

Room request question.  We are going during our April vacation (Wed-Sun leaving Easter day in the evening): me, DH, DD16, DS14.  We have the buy 2 get 2 park to park ticket promotion and planning on taking advantage of the early admission every morning.  I'm thinking that a return to the hotel and some laps around the lazy river in the afternoons during peak crowds will be highly likely.  Has anyone requested or stayed in rooms near the lazy river entrance?  Are they busy/noisy?


----------



## elfling8

rocky41102 said:


> Where can I find a map of Cabana Bay?


This is the most readable one I've found googling around:  https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...DI/AAAAAAAFXN0/T8YOayn7Ci0/s2048/IMG_6756.JPG


----------



## jacksdadcan

rocky41102 said:


> Where can I find a map of Cabana Bay? We stayed there last year but the room types seem different now. I'm looking at the Family Suites and I'm wondering which buildings have the rooms with interior entry? We stayed in a Courtyard suite last time that was in Castaway so I know that was exterior entry. And I can't decide if a room closer to the walking path to Sapphire Falls or closer to Volcano Bay would be better. There's five of us going and my kids, 15, 12, and 10 love Volcano Bay. But we also stayed at Portofino before and loved taking the boat....



Interior entry are the buildings closer to VB: Americana and Continental.


----------



## rocky41102

I think I'm going to book a family suite with interior entry. Do the pool side suites only include views of the area leading up to the pool? Or does it also include rooms with views of the actual pool or lazy river?


----------



## Travelgrrl

I called Cabana Bay this morning and let them know we'd be in a O Dark Thirty on Monday morning (for a Sunday reservation) and they promised to hold a room for us. We have a Pool View room booked, and I asked if we could be in building 4 or 5 (based on recommendations from this board), and if we could be at one end or the other, so I could zip down to a smoking spot. I said we'd be even more chuffed if we could be at the lobby end, but would take the opposite building end if it was closer to an area I'm likely to haunt several times a day.

They were super nice!


----------



## jacksdadcan

rocky41102 said:


> I think I'm going to book a family suite with interior entry. Do the pool side suites only include views of the area leading up to the pool? Or does it also include rooms with views of the actual pool or lazy river?



We were graciously upgraded to one of these rooms and had a great view of the pool and lazy river. I believe it was room 4654 in Continental, nice view but a few minute walk to the lobby!

(Not complaining, the resort is LARGE in general)


----------



## Disneylover99

We would like to stay ground floor in the Americana building. 
Does anyone know what the majority of room categories are on the ground floor in this building? 

I would like to book the room category that would increase my odds of getting my request. 

Thanks!


----------



## bobbie68

Disneylover99 said:


> We would like to stay ground floor in the Americana building.
> Does anyone know what the majority of room categories are on the ground floor in this building?
> 
> I would like to book the room category that would increase my odds of getting my request.
> 
> Thanks!



I stayed on the ground floor in this building this past summer. I was in a family suite and it was ground floor in the corner. I believe the standard room will have rooms on that floor as well. Honestly, I call Cabana Bay directly when I have questions. The resort has always been helpful and you can get exactly what you need. We love Cabana bay it is a great resort! If you are going to call do a look up of Universals Cabana Bay and get the direct number don't go through Universal. Have a great trip!


----------



## Meldev

Just booked for a 3 night stay to surprise our girls, couldn’t beat the spring offer!
We booked a family suite exterior entry poolside — does that narrow down which buildings we’ll be in?  I think I may email to request a room near the resort walking trail (Is that the right terminology for the trail that takes you passed SF and to the parks?) 
TIA


----------



## Disney Addicted

Meldev said:


> Just booked for a 3 night stay to surprise our girls, couldn’t beat the spring offer!
> We booked a family suite exterior entry poolside — does that narrow down which buildings we’ll be in?  I think I may email to request a room near the resort walking trail (Is that the right terminology for the trail that takes you passed SF and to the parks?)
> TIA



We haven't been yet but I have been researching for our upcoming trip.

The family suite exterior entry poolside rooms puts you in either the Castaway, Thunderbird or Starlight builldings.

From what I have read, the Castaway building is closest to the walking path to SF, RPR and the parks.  The next closest building would be Thunderbird.


----------



## Meldev

Disney Addicted said:


> We haven't been yet but I have been researching for our upcoming trip.
> 
> The family suite exterior entry poolside rooms puts you in either the Castaway, Thunderbird or Starlight builldings.
> 
> From what I have read, the Castaway building is closest to the walking path to SF, RPR and the parks.  The next closest building would be Thunderbird.


Fantastic!  Thank you not sure if I'll bother to make a request then looks like we'll at least be on the correct side of the resort!


----------



## blackpearl77

Is the music at the pools really loud? I just watched a youtube video and the person filming was outside up on the fourth floor and the music on the video was so loud coming from the pool - I can't imagine trying to relax and float in the pool with that music that loud. Is it loud at all the pools? It was blaring Miley Cyrus which is annoying to begin with! I don't think you would be able to hear the person next to you! Please tell me it's really not that loud? Regretting my choice now....I want to relax at the pool!


----------



## _Laurie_D

blackpearl77 said:


> Is the music at the pools really loud? I just watched a youtube video and the person filming was outside up on the fourth floor and the music on the video was so loud coming from the pool - I can't imagine trying to relax and float in the pool with that music that loud. Is it loud at all the pools? It was blaring Miley Cyrus which is annoying to begin with! I don't think you would be able to hear the person next to you! Please tell me it's really not that loud? Regretting my choice now....I want to relax at the pool!


I didn’t notice the music being loud at all when we were there. But with that being said I also wouldn’t say Cabana Bay is going to be that “relaxing” of an atmosphere if that’s what you are looking for. There are a lot of families with small children at Cabana Bay so it is very upbeat and can be loud. You may want to look into Portofino Bay if you are wanting a more serene atmosphere.


----------



## blackpearl77

_Laurie_D said:


> I didn’t notice the music being loud at all when we were there. But with that being said I also wouldn’t say Cabana Bay is going to be that “relaxing” of an atmosphere if that’s what you are looking for. There are a lot of families with small children at Cabana Bay so it is very upbeat and can be loud. You may want to look into Portofino Bay if you are wanting a more serene atmosphere.



Thanks. I'm not worried about families/children noise since we are family with an 8 year old. Maybe it was just that particular video I watched where the music seemed really loud you could barely hear the guy "narrating". I don't mind music being played just seemed extra loud. But that's good you didn't notice it being extra loud - thank you for responding!


----------



## Bethany10

Believe it or not I did do a search, but my wording must be off. I'd like to call and pre-pay our remaining balance, just so I know it's paid when we get down there. Do I call? email? I asked when I rebooked when they released the AP rates but the guy on the phone was just really rude and I didn't want to keep asking questions knowing I couldn't do anything about it at the time.


----------



## Wdw1015

I know that they sell smore kit's in Bayline Diner which includes the stick but for the price of them, it would be cheaper to bring our own items other than the sticks. I know the kits include the sticks but can you purchase just the sticks by themselves? If so, does anyone know how much they are?


----------



## ForeverFloridian

Do you know if the TV's are smart TV's? Can you sign into Netflix? Or, do you know if the TVs have a port where I can plug in a firestick? thanks!


----------



## Bethany10

I checked the sticky, but it doesn't indicate. What are the cancellation penalties for CB?


----------



## TommyJK

Bethany10 said:


> I checked the sticky, but it doesn't indicate. What are the cancellation penalties for CB?



If you booked the hotel in its own there shouldn't be any.  If you booked a package then there is likely a cancelation fee.


----------



## Bethany10

TommyJK said:


> If you booked the hotel in its own there shouldn't be any. If you booked a package then there is likely a cancelation fee.



Thanks, I checked the CBBR website and we have up until 6 days out from check in to cancel without penalty. My mom is experiencing some major health issues at the moment and I have no idea how stable she's going to be in a month so we're hoping for the best but getting my ducks in a row if worst case happens.


----------



## TommyJK

Bethany10 said:


> Thanks, I checked the CBBR website and we have up until 6 days out from check in to cancel without penalty. My mom is experiencing some major health issues at the moment and I have no idea how stable she's going to be in a month so we're hoping for the best but getting my ducks in a row if worst case happens.



Hoping all the best for your mom's health.


----------



## AlisaMom

Are there any interior family suites in Americana building or all of them are located in Continental building? I've got controversial information from different groups. Thank you!


----------



## TommyJK

AlisaMom said:


> Are there any interior family suites in Americana building or all of them are located in Continental building? I've got controversial information from different groups. Thank you!



Both Americana and Continental buildings have family suites.


----------



## blackpearl77

We just got back. Stayed in the beachside tower with a volcano view. We got 3rd floor so I was worried we wouldn't have a good view but we could see the volcano perfectly. And it wasn't a long walk like people say. They power wash the walkways with an air compressor at night - I could hear that humming all night long! I didn't hear the volcano gong. The pools were nice and warm!! The food court was good but we only ate breakfast there. Buses were quick - never had to wait for a bus at the hotel. We got the tubes for the lazy river which was fun.


----------



## G-bone

Bethany10 said:


> Believe it or not I did do a search, but my wording must be off. I'd like to call and pre-pay our remaining balance, just so I know it's paid when we get down there. Do I call? email? I asked when I rebooked when they released the AP rates but the guy on the phone was just really rude and I didn't want to keep asking questions knowing I couldn't do anything about it at the time.


 
Did you have any luck with this? I wanted to do the same so my balance was paid and all my park tickets were paid and printed in advance. So all I needed to worry about money was food. Thanks.


----------



## G-bone

Staying at Cabana Bay and buying express pass for US/IOA in advance. Can I print my tickets at a kiosk the night before my ticket date and will two separate tickets print? Park ticket and EP ticket. I know my room key will be for early entry so I’ll need to bring three things for my day? Thanks.


----------



## Bethany10

G-bone said:


> Did you have any luck with this? I wanted to do the same so my balance was paid and all my park tickets were paid and printed in advance. So all I needed to worry about money was food. Thanks.




I'm sorry, we had a death in the family last week and my life has blown up. Finally getting back into a routine.  

My delayed answer to your question is yes, yes I did. I emailed them and they sent me a form to fill out and fax them with my credit card info and copies of my DL and CC. The withdrawal happened within about 24 hours after sending the fax and we're all paid up. You might call or email them and ask them to send you the form. It was a VERY easy process.


----------



## jm106

Joining in over here. I just switched from Endless summer in August to Cabana Bay. I'm not sold on the theming but the pools look great. 
I booked a poolside family site, does that mean pool side as in ground level? I will look through thread more but I am supposed to be working lol.


----------



## G-bone

jm106 said:


> Joining in over here. I just switched from Endless summer in August to Cabana Bay. I'm not sold on the theming but the pools look great.
> I booked a poolside family site, does that mean pool side as in ground level? I will look through thread more but I am supposed to be working lol.


No, it just means you have a poolside view. I was on the 7th floor.


----------



## Bethany10

yep, just means you have a view of the pool. We had a room on the 6th floor.


----------



## jm106

I read earlier in this thread that the resort has Zest and VO5- was this a joke or do they really have that


----------



## G-bone

jm106 said:


> I read earlier in this thread that the resort has Zest and VO5- was this a joke or do they really have that


It's true, they do. They brought a new shampoo and conditioner every day so by the end of the week we had a whole pile of little bottles.


----------



## jm106

G-bone said:


> It's true, they do. They brought a new shampoo and conditioner every day so by the end of the week we had a whole pile of little bottles.


Thanks, I will be sure to pack my own


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Quick question about buses to the parks: Does CBBR have it's own designated buses or are they shared with Adventura & now Endless Summer? TIA!


----------



## macraven

_Each hotel has their own designated bus_


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Thanks so much - coming for our first onsite stay this September & can't wait!


----------



## Bethany10

When we were there at the beginning of June we never waited for a bus, even when there was a huge line of people waiting, there was also another bus waiting for when the first one was full.  Same was true at the parks, We left when one of them was closing one night and it was a madhouse trying to get out of citywalk. Lines of busses there, ready to go with no wait.


----------



## shellsbell

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Quick question about buses to the parks: Does CBBR have it's own designated buses or are they shared with Adventura & now Endless Summer? TIA!


We just got home Wednesday after spending a week at CBBR. Heading to the parks we always had our own designated bus but sometimes on the return we shared a bus with Adventura.


----------



## shellsbell

shellsbell said:


> We just got home Wednesday after spending a week at CBBR. Heading to the parks we always had our own designated bus but sometimes on the return we shared a bus with Adventura.


We never shared a bus with Endless Summer


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Thanks everyone for sharing your actual experiences!


----------



## jocelyn6

Hi there, We are heading to Cabana Bay in August - we haven't stayed here before and I am wondering if there is a monthly activities list for younger hotel guests. Character meet and greets, movies that are playing, etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Maleficent53

Previous post mentioned going over to Sapphire Falls and taking the boat into the parks.   Do you go thru security check at the resort and then are pre clear once to reach the park side?    Thinking this could save a lot of time over going on bus and the security lines to go thru city walk area.


----------



## schumigirl

Maleficent53 said:


> Previous post mentioned going over to Sapphire Falls and taking the boat into the parks.   Do you go thru security check at the resort and then are pre clear once to reach the park side?    Thinking this could save a lot of time over going on bus and the security lines to go thru city walk area.



Yes, you get a bag search and metal detector check at the Sapphire Falls boat dock.


----------



## Maleficent53

jm106 said:


> Joining in over here. I just switched from Endless summer in August to Cabana Bay. I'm not sold on the theming but the pools look great.
> I booked a poolside family site, does that mean pool side as in ground level? I will look through thread more but I am supposed to be working lol.



We also just booked here and cancelled out of Endless Summer for August.   Once we found out you cannot pool hop if you stay there, we were done with that one!   I think our kids will like the theme here and the pool looks great.


----------



## sandam1

Maleficent53 said:


> We also just booked here and cancelled out of Endless Summer for August. Once we found out you cannot pool hop if you stay there, we were done with that one! I think our kids will like the theme here and the pool looks great.



Did you talk to anyone when you cancelled? I'm hoping that people making their displeasure known will influence them to change this policy.


----------



## jm106

I cant say for PP but I did let them know. I called to make sure it was accurate information. I let the person I was on with know that this info wasn't provided when booking and I was directed to email them with my feedback.


----------



## lvdis

There's a new $50 dining credit offer available if you are staying here during Nov 3 - Dec 25, 2019.  I read on another site where someone was able to call and get it added to the reservation they already had.  I thought I'd post it here in case it helps someone, but you have to book it by 7/31/2019.

Official site - https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/places-to-stay/special-offers/be-merry-like-this



> You've never had a holiday like this. Beginning in November, Universal Orlando takes the season to new heights with Christmas in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™, Universal’s Holiday Parade featuring Macy's, Grinchmas™ and more.
> Put a bow on the season with a stay at one of our hotels—enjoy festive holiday activities and exclusive theme park benefits:
> 
> Breeze into one of Universal's three theme parks, including Universal's Volcano Bay an hour before regular guests, every morning. (Valid theme park admission required; select attractions)
> Enjoy free shuttles for quick jumps between the parks and your room.
> Stay as close as can be to all the fun.
> 
> *Limited Time Offer – Get a $50 Dining Credit**.*
> When you book your stay of three nights or more at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort by July 31, 2019.
> 
> *When To Purchase*
> Now–Jul. 31, 2019
> *When To Go*
> Nov. 3–Dec. 25, 2019


----------



## Maleficent53

sandam1 said:


> Did you talk to anyone when you cancelled? I'm hoping that people making their displeasure known will influence them to change this policy.



I just got off the phone call that I cancelled the Endless Summer booking.   The man I spoke with was very helpful and when I told him why I was cancelling he asked if I wanted to be transfered to Guest Service to give them my feedback directly.    I gave her my story and she was very understanding, said they create a file which is forwarded to management and to the booking offices for review.   Hopefully they will review the policy and make changes for the future.


----------



## sandam1

Maleficent53 said:


> I just got off the phone call that I cancelled the Endless Summer booking. The man I spoke with was very helpful and when I told him why I was cancelling he asked if I wanted to be transfered to Guest Service to give them my feedback directly. I gave her my story and she was very understanding, said they create a file which is forwarded to management and to the booking offices for review. Hopefully they will review the policy and make changes for the future.



Awesome! Sometimes I think that we as consumers forget that businesses can't read our minds. So I've been trying to be more conscious about telling companies (at least the ones that seem to care like Universal) when they missed the mark IMHO as well as giving kudos for an awesome job. If you don't tell people what you want, the answer is always going to be no.


----------



## mrsswat

Are there still laundry facilities in each building? Able to purchase detergent? Any additional advice appreciated!


----------



## G-bone

mrsswat said:


> Are there still laundry facilities in each building? Able to purchase detergent? Any additional advice appreciated!


 
I believe floors 3 & 6 have them. Small boxes of detergent and softener available in vending machine.  Washing machine and dryers only take quarters. There is a change machine in the laundry room.


----------



## mrsswat

G-bone said:


> I believe floors 3 & 6 have them. Small boxes of detergent and softener available in vending machine.  Washing machine and dryers only take quarters. There is a change machine in the laundry room.


thanks so much!!


----------



## Bethany10

I can vouch for the 6th floor having them, along with soap/dryer  sheets in a vending machine.  Quarters only. Big machines too.


----------



## wendlle

so I caved and ended up cancelling our stay at Hard Rock and booking Cabana Bay. We kept 1 night at HRH for the EP's but the rest of our trip will be at Cabana Bay again. We did enjoy it there last time, except we hated the outside entrance we had. So I got a good AP rate on an Internal entrance room.
One of the main reasons we wanted HRH was so for our first day we wanted a cabana and hang by the pool. After the super long flight we need to give the little ones a day off.
I see that they have Cabanas but the videos I saw were quite old. Are they still there? Are they still $100 for weekdays? Can I book now or only on check-in?
Someone posted a review that was also a few years old saying that people pulled chairs right up to their cabana and blocked the view of the pool. 
I'm not super concerned about that and I do see from photos that they are not very private, they are all lined up together. But I think having the dedicated shade (I'm very pale and so is our infant) and the TV for my Husband will be worth the money.


----------



## jm106

We are headed to Cabana bay for the first time next Saturday

I wondered, in the kitchenette of the Family Suite, what is provided? Are the any plates or silverware or should we bring disposable? 
Coffee is not a Keurig I believe? Is it the filter pods? What kind of coffee is it? Also, Starbucks is in the lobby correct? 
TIA


----------



## shellsbell

jm106 said:


> We are headed to Cabana bay for the first time next Saturday
> 
> I wondered, in the kitchenette of the Family Suite, what is provided? Are the any plates or silverware or should we bring disposable?
> Coffee is not a Keurig I believe? Is it the filter pods? What kind of coffee is it? Also, Starbucks is in the lobby correct?
> TIA


We stayed in a family suite in June and disposable plates, bowls and silverware were provided... coffee is not a keurig but they do provide pods but I don't know what kind as we didn't use them... but yes, there is Starbucks in the lobby!!


----------



## jm106

shellsbell said:


> We stayed in a family suite in June and disposable plates, bowls and silverware were provided... coffee is not a keurig but they do provide pods but I don't know what kind as we didn't use them... but yes, there is Starbucks in the lobby!!


Excellent! Less to pack.


----------



## georgina

lvdis said:


> There's a new $50 dining credit offer available if you are staying here during Nov 3 - Dec 25, 2019.  I read on another site where someone was able to call and get it added to the reservation they already had.  I thought I'd post it here in case it helps someone, but you have to book it by 7/31/2019.
> 
> Official site - https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/places-to-stay/special-offers/be-merry-like-this


I was just poking around the website and saw that this has been updated - now says needs to be booked by 8/31/19 for Nov/Dec stays. I booked a Nov stay last week and called to ask if I needed to do anything to add it, was told it was automatic and still worked with my APH rate.


----------



## UOAP

georgina said:


> I was just poking around the website and saw that this has been updated - now says needs to be booked by 8/31/19 for Nov/Dec stays. I booked a Nov stay last week and called to ask if I needed to do anything to add it, was told it was automatic and still worked with my APH rate.


So when we check in we just have to remind them about it? Thanks!


----------



## georgina

UOAP said:


> So when we check in we just have to remind them about it? Thanks!


I'm still a bit suspicious, but that is what the reservation agent told me. He said ti applies to everyone who has a 3+ night stay during the dates. My only option at this point is to try calling again and asking a different agent.


----------



## wendlle

Quick question. 
I found my resort mug from 2017, can I bring it and have it reactivated for our new trip?
We will be there Sept 3-8, how much would it cost compared to buying a new one?


----------



## jm106

Leaving Saturday, yay! Lots of things going through my head-
Can I take food and drinks to the pool? beer that I get with my grocery delivery? I know we will hang out poolside. Trying to decide on what I’m ordering and won’t waste money on snacks and drinks for pool if they do t allow outside items. Thanks


----------



## wendlle

Has anyone had grocery delivery at CBBR before?
Was thinking of getting an Instacart Delivery as we have a Family Suite and need snacks for the kids and to make sandwiches.


----------



## nkereina

wendlle said:


> we hated the outside entrance we had. So I got a good AP rate on an Internal entrance room.



How do you know if you've booked a room with an internal entrance? We're staying at CBBR for the first time, and I know little about it. I didn't even realize they had rooms with exterior entrances as well.

On a related note, any suggestions on which room location to request, if any? We will be doing Volcano Bay, the pool at CBBR, and HHN. Thanks!


----------



## georgina

nkereina said:


> How do you know if you've booked a room with an internal entrance? We're staying at CBBR for the first time, and I know little about it. I didn't even realize they had rooms with exterior entrances as well.
> 
> On a related note, any suggestions on which room location to request, if any? We will be doing Volcano Bay, the pool at CBBR, and HHN. Thanks!


It's a bookable category - either family suites exterior entry or family suites interior entry. All the standard rooms and volcano view rooms are interior.

I never make room requests, but the hallways are quite long between the lobby area and the Volcano Bay end. You could request close to the lobby or close to an elevator.


----------



## Disxuni

Looking at the first post for this thread I noticed that there was a bus for dining at the other resorts (separate I'm assuming) from the regular buses that take you to City Walk / Parks which I didn't know about. It says 20 minutes for City Walk / Park buses, but for the dining buses for the other hotels are those more, less, or the same frequency of use?


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Looking at the first post for this thread I noticed that there was a bus for dining at the other resorts (separate I'm assuming) from the regular buses that take you to City Walk / Parks which I didn't know about. It says 20 minutes for City Walk / Park buses, but for the dining buses for the other hotels are those more, less, or the same frequency of use?



No dining shuttle anymore, that stopped months ago.

I`ll update the first post.


----------



## CJK

schumigirl said:


> No dining shuttle anymore, that stopped months ago.


Wow, I didn't know it was discontinued! Is this for all Universal hotels?


----------



## schumigirl

CJK said:


> Wow, I didn't know it was discontinued! Is this for all Universal hotels?



Yes, the Dining Shuttle and free ODC stopped in April. 

There were posts on the boards about it at the time. You now pay $10 to go between hotels if you utilise the ODC.


----------



## wendlle

georgina said:


> It's a bookable category - either family suites exterior entry or family suites interior entry. All the standard rooms and volcano view rooms are interior.
> 
> I never make room requests, but the hallways are quite long between the lobby area and the Volcano Bay end. You could request close to the lobby or close to an elevator.


Surely this can't be right? 
I thought only the rooms in the tower were interior entry? I must admit I never noticed when I was there last time, but I know that standard rooms are on the other side and they looked like they had a door leading to the outside like my Family Suite did.


----------



## Disxuni

schumigirl said:


> No dining shuttle anymore, that stopped months ago.
> 
> I`ll update the first post.



What a bummer. Thanks for letting me know and I guess it's a good thing I asked about it. I suppose it's not as needed, or used as regularly as City Walk / Park shuttle. However, do you know if I do drive to another hotel in order to eat, or do anything there I can gain access and if I can, not have to pay for parking (since I'd obviously already be doing it if I stay here)?


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> What a bummer. Thanks for letting me know and I guess it's a good thing I asked about it. I suppose it's not as needed, or used as regularly as City Walk / Park shuttle. However, do you know if I do drive to another hotel in order to eat, or do anything there I can gain access and if I can, not have to pay for parking (since I'd obviously be doing it if I stay here)?



It was removed from all the other hotel threads, and there were threads about them being removed at the time. 

There were a lot of people that utilised it, which is why folks were upset it was removed. It was popular. 

If you drive to another hotel you will pay for parking unless you go to the restaurants that will validate parking. You do get a time limit too I believe, we never use our car to go to dinner at other hotels as we stick to the ODC regardless.


----------



## Disxuni

schumigirl said:


> It was removed from all the other hotel threads, and there were threads about them being removed at the time.
> 
> There were a lot of people that utilised it, which is why folks were upset it was removed. It was popular.
> 
> If you drive to another hotel you will pay for parking unless you go to the restaurants that will validate parking. You do get a time limit too I believe, we never use our car to go to dinner at other hotels as we stick to the ODC regardless.



Not only they eliminate the shuttle, but don't want to make it easy to do things ourselves ourselves if we want to and for free. I was hoping to do a combination of eating and looking around specifically the Hard Rock, but we'll see now. ODC I'm assuming is a service you'll have to request at the hotel. Is the $10 for a one way trip, or back and forth?


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Not only they eliminate the shuttle, but don't want to make it easy to do things ourselves ourselves if we want to and for free. I was hoping to do a combination of eating and looking around specifically the Hard Rock, but we'll see now. ODC I'm assuming is a service you'll have to request at the hotel. Is the $10 for a one way trip, or back and forth?



You can still go by boat. 

The ODC sit outside the hotels, ask the valet guy and he`ll get one for you. 

$10 each journey.


----------



## Disxuni

schumigirl said:


> You can still go by boat.
> 
> The ODC sit outside the hotels, ask the valet guy and he`ll get one for you.
> 
> $10 each journey.



Oh, yes, Googling just now I see that apparently from Cabana you can walk to Sapphire in order to get onto a boat from the Hard Rock. At first I was going to say, "I didn't know they had boats at the Cabana."

Considering it's $10 for each journey I have a feeling that'll be a pass for me. However, thanks for the tips and all your information!


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Oh, yes, Googling just now I see that apparently from Cabana you can walk to Sapphire in order to get onto a boat from the Hard Rock. At first I was going to say, "I didn't know they had boats at the Cabana."
> 
> Considering it's $10 for each journey I have a feeling that'll be a pass for me. However, thanks for the tip and all your information!



You`re welcome. 

Yes, many folks walk from Aventura and CBay to use the Sapphire boats.


----------



## georgina

wendlle said:


> Surely this can't be right?
> I thought only the rooms in the tower were interior entry? I must admit I never noticed when I was there last time, but I know that standard rooms are on the other side and they looked like they had a door leading to the outside like my Family Suite did.


I've never heard of standard rooms in those buildings with exterior entry. I've never been put in a standard room over there. Have you stayed in one? Pretty sure they are all family suites


----------



## mevelandry

schumigirl said:


> Yes, the Dining Shuttle and free ODC stopped in April.
> 
> There were posts on the boards about it at the time. You now pay $10 to go between hotels if you utilise the ODC.



Is it walkable between Cabana Bay and Portofino Bay?

If we go to straight City Walk, the shuttle to Cabana Bay will be free?


----------



## georgina

mevelandry said:


> Is it walkable between Cabana Bay and Portofino Bay?
> 
> If we go to straight City Walk, the shuttle to Cabana Bay will be free?


It would be a hike, I have walked from CB to Citywalk in 15 minutes, PB is farther the opposite direction so maybe another 10 mins.

The shuttle bus from Citywalk to CB leaves from the area where the visitor dropoff is, they run frequently.


----------



## mevelandry

georgina said:


> It would be a hike, I have walked from CB to Citywalk in 15 minutes, PB is farther the opposite direction so maybe another 10 mins.
> 
> The shuttle bus from Citywalk to CB leaves from the area where the visitor dropoff is, they run frequently.



Ok, I just checked, it's about 35-40 minutes. That's not a problem. But we might want to take a shuttle on the way back. 

Are the shuttle bus from Citywalk free?


----------



## schumigirl

mevelandry said:


> Ok, I just checked, it's about 35-40 minutes. That's not a problem. But we might want to take a shuttle on the way back.
> 
> Are the shuttle bus from Citywalk free?



Yes, those ones are free to use. 

I wouldn't like to walk from Cabana Bay to Portofino. With the heat, it wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## mevelandry

schumigirl said:


> Yes, those ones are free to use.
> 
> I wouldn't like to walk from Cabana Bay to Portofino. With the heat, it wouldn't be much fun.



We'll see how the weather is in October.


----------



## keishashadow

So, if a person were interested in a room near the lobby/bus stop, which of the below should they pick?

Just for giggles, it would be a bonus to be near parking garage but that would be further down on the check-list.


----------



## larissawbb

keishashadow said:


> So, if a person were interested in a room near the lobby/bus stop, which of the below should they pick?
> 
> Just for giggles, it would be a bonus to be near parking garage but that would be further down on the check-list.


We always booked the Continental and Americana interior pool rooms. It’s a quick walk to food court, lobby and buses. We haven’t used the parking garage.


----------



## keishashadow

larissawbb said:


> We always booked the Continental and Americana interior pool rooms. It’s a quick walk to food court, lobby and buses. We haven’t used the parking garage.



So, that would be an interior pool room.  Don’t see them available. 

Are the pool suites in same buildings?


----------



## larissawbb

Sorry about that. We get two connecting pool suites ( small sitting room and kitchenette ). The pool suites are at the beginning and end of those buildings. The regular pool rooms are in the middle. I always ask to be closest to Bayliner Diner to refill my mug and be closer to the bus. Towards the end of the building, you’ll have a shorter walk to Volcano Bay.


----------



## larissawbb

keishashadow said:


> So, that would be an interior pool room.  Don’t see them available.
> 
> Are the pool suites in same buildings?


Also depending on when you go, APH rates dropped down to $130 for an interior pool suite for my mid November trip. We are excited to see all the Christmas stuff!


----------



## keishashadow

larissawbb said:


> Also depending on when you go, APH rates dropped down to $130 for an interior pool suite for my mid November trip. We are excited to see all the Christmas stuff!



It’s not quite the Osbourne lights (RIP boo hoo) but U does a great job with Xmas decorations & the parade is special.


----------



## jocelyn6

I am just wondering if I am able to leave any un-used items outside our door and post that they are free for the taking? I know that we have done this in the past at Disney... but I wanted to double check  that this is the case at Universal resorts. Thank you for any help!


----------



## macraven

I always leave items in the room for housekeepers and leave a note they can have any of it they want


----------



## mumzie2three

For the dining credit promotion, does anyone know if it is per booking or per room? I need to book two rooms in November and I am just wondering if I would get $50 for each room that qualifies.


----------



## TommyJK

keishashadow said:


> So, if a person were interested in a room near the lobby/bus stop, which of the below should they pick?
> 
> Just for giggles, it would be a bonus to be near parking garage but that would be further down on the check-list.



Distance to the Lobby/Bus Stop is not really about the "type" of room you have, but where in a given building they put you.

If you have a look at this resort map for CB:






The Bus and hotel lobby is central to everything.

Continental and Americana are the tower buildings (with interior halls and they have regular rooms and family suites) .  Castaway, Starlight, and Thunderbird are the Courtyard suites (outdoor entry to the rooms, and they are all family suites).  Beachside and Bayside towers (the oval shaped buildings on the very left) is where you can get Volcano view if your rooms on on the left side facing Volcano Bay.  Poolside as a room type just means your room faces the pools, regular rooms face the outside of the complex.

It all depends on where they put you in those buildings that will dictate how close your are to the Center of the resort (closest to the restaurant, lobby and Bus Stop).  And that's not something you can "book".
Well..... I suppose if you want to try and be close to the middle for the lobby/bus Stop you wouldn't pick Volcano view because that guarantees you'll be on the far left.

At best you can make a request to be closer to the center of things at time of booking, and they will try and accommodate you, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## TracyLilly

If my wife and I want to check out, but have a early evening return flight and want to spend the day at the parks, can we have our luggage stored for us until we are ready to leave for MCO?


----------



## schumigirl

TracyLilly said:


> If my wife and I want to check out, but have a early evening return flight and want to spend the day at the parks, can we have our luggage stored for us until we are ready to leave for MCO?



Yes, they will store your luggage for you till you’re ready to leave.


----------



## luke0521

wendlle said:


> Has anyone had grocery delivery at CBBR before?
> Was thinking of getting an Instacart Delivery as we have a Family Suite and need snacks for the kids and to make sandwiches.
> 
> We used GroceryDeluxe.com on our last trip.  We were able to get same day delivery for our groceries.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Less than 4 weeks to go 'til we'll be at Cabana Bay! Had a couple of questions: Do the laundry machines take quarters or credit cards and is there a drying line in the family suites to hang up swimsuits to dry? 

Also, do you have to walk thru the lobby area to get from one pool to the other?

TIA!


----------



## G-bone

Only takes quarters. There is a change machine in there. There is a drying line in the bathroom. Yes you have to walk through the lobby to get from pool to pool.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

G-bone said:


> Only takes quarters. There is a change machine in there. There is a drying line in the bathroom. Yes you have to walk through the lobby to get from pool to pool.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Grumpy Sha

Stayed at CBBR 8/14-8/19 
Beachside 7th Floor Volcano Bay View. 
Cute Resort, Great view of Volcano Bay
Closet was a bit smaller than I'm used to couldn't fit all luggage inside but those are first world problems!
Walk to Volcano Bay was awesome. Walk back from buses at night a bit long but hay we made it each night.


----------



## Erica_Haley

Just got back in at Cabana Bay, here’s the latest update they’ve given us for Dorian.
ETA: sorry guys, I don’t know how to rotate it. I’m still new at this


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks.  We are here and haven't seen that.  This morning we asked for towels and extra toilet paper in case housekeeping couldn't come around tomorrow.


----------



## Disney Addicted

New Canana Bay Resort refillable mugs for HHN.  Same mug, three sides.  I saw black lids and purple lids.


----------



## billlaurie

Is the mini refrigerator in the family suites dorm-sized? Does it have a freezer?
TIA


----------



## larissawbb

The mini refrigerator is dorm sized but you can fit a lot in it. I was able to fit a whole container of almond milk. There isn’t a freezer section.


----------



## billlaurie

HatboxHaint said:


> how did you do space that many times? were they letting you get back on without having to walk out of the building and back in?





larissawbb said:


> The mini refrigerator is dorm sized but you can fit a lot in it. I was able to fit a whole container of almond milk. There isn’t a freezer section.


Thanks so much!  Another question. Will the sofabed fit two older teen boys, really adult sized? If not, can an air mattress fit with the bed out?


----------



## larissawbb

billlaurie said:


> Thanks so much!  Another question. Will the sofabed fit two older teen boys, really adult sized? If not, can an air mattress fit with the bed out?


I’m not really going to be much help since my son is 6”7 we never used the sofa bed. We just ask for connecting suites. My friend put one of her smaller kids on it. She told me once it was open there was no getting around the sitting space.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Hey y'all!!  First timer at CB.. I turn the big 50 in October.. told the family I wanted to go to HHN for my b'day (first time for HHN as well).  Long story short....it's turned into long weekend which mean annual passes.. Yay!   So excited!!! 

anyways... standard room is what we booked.   Are these scattered all over the property?  Any suggestions to request, knowing that it's not guaranteed.. and on check in day, we'll be getting in around midnight....I'm just hoping we don't get the last room down the farthest hallway. 

Thanks!!


----------



## poohbear8

Just wondering how "safe" you feel on site there, City Walk and the Parks? I am a female and travel alone for part of my trips. At Disney (mainly POP and other values), I never felt unsafe, even at night walking to my room alone. I wouldn't be at City Walk late at night, but just wonder how others have felt there alone during the day or early evenings? I have booked CB and am skipping Mickey this trip, so it is all very new to me. (and a LOT cheaper I am finding!)


----------



## georgina

poohbear8 said:


> Just wondering how "safe" you feel on site there, City Walk and the Parks? I am a female and travel alone for part of my trips. At Disney (mainly POP and other values), I never felt unsafe, even at night walking to my room alone. I wouldn't be at City Walk late at night, but just wonder how others have felt there alone during the day or early evenings? I have booked CB and am skipping Mickey this trip, so it is all very new to me. (and a LOT cheaper I am finding!)


I'm mid-50's, travel solo there frequently. I have never felt unsafe there just like at Disney. The standard rooms all have inside corridors. There are always lots of other people around at the parks and citywalk. I have walked back to CB from the parks rather than taking the bus at night; the walkway goes along the road so maybe avoid that if you are nervous. Buses run frequently from CB to citywalk.


----------



## poohbear8

georgina said:


> I'm mid-50's, travel solo there frequently. I have never felt unsafe there just like at Disney. The standard rooms all have inside corridors. There are always lots of other people around at the parks and citywalk. I have walked back to CB from the parks rather than taking the bus at night; the walkway goes along the road so maybe avoid that if you are nervous. Buses run frequently from CB to citywalk.



Thank you! Also in my 50's and always felt fine in Disney and even taking Lyft cars to the outlet mall, just wasn't sure about that part of Orlando. I have a standard room booked, so an inside corridor works!


----------



## poohbear8

I have not read all of the posts, but am working on it. ( a mixture of the first ones and most recent right now) It looks like there are no longer buses to other resorts. How would I get from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific? I have 1 night booked to get the express pass, so I will have a suitcase to move. (on wheels)


----------



## sandam1

poohbear8 said:


> How would I get from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific?



1. You can walk. It isn't terribly far.
2. You can take the bus to City Walk, go through security and take the boat to RP (probably a big pain!)
3. You can take an Uber/Lyft. 

We are spending one night at Hard Rock before moving to Cabana Bay and we are going with choice #3.


----------



## larissawbb

There is an interior walkway from Sapphire Falls to Royal Pacific but sandam 1 is right that taking an Uber is easier.


----------



## jenmsmith

Any refurbishments to the rooms planned soon? We stayed in March and had a good time, but the family suite was worn and had some carpet peeling, etc.


----------



## poohbear8

The refillable mugs at CB... do they work for coffee and hot chocolate? Does anyone know the current 2019 price?

How about a current price for tubes for lazy river? Is that a buy or rent price?


----------



## TommyJK

poohbear8 said:


> The refillable mugs at CB... do they work for coffee and hot chocolate? Does anyone know the current 2019 price?
> 
> How about a current price for tubes for lazy river? Is that a buy or rent price?



The mugs do indeed work for hot chocolate and coffee. Cost I believe is $17 for length of stay, then slides downwards to I think $13 for 3 days and $10 for one day.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Who is my best option for delivering groceries to Cabana Bay?   

Thanks!!


----------



## larissawbb

Polyonmymind said:


> Who is my best option for delivering groceries to Cabana Bay?
> 
> Thanks!!


If you have Amazon Prime, you can get groceries ( including alcohol) from Amazon and Whole Foods in two hours. You will get a text when they are close to meet them in the lobby.


----------



## Meldev

keishashadow said:


> It’s not quite the Osbourne lights (RIP boo hoo) but U does a great job with Xmas decorations & the parade is special.


Miss Osbourne Lights too!  But this will be our first holiday visit to Universal.  Are the hotels done up for the holidays?  The person I spoke to on the phone from reservations said the parks are certainly but couldn't commit to the hotels.  IF so, does CBBR do anything extra special?  Character meets or anything?  
We've only ever done the poolside exterior entry.  We like walking right now...but debating on requesting Americana or Continental next time, anyone prefer that side by far?  

TIA!


----------



## Polyonmymind

larissawbb said:


> If you have Amazon Prime, you can get groceries ( including alcohol) from Amazon and Whole Foods in two hours. You will get a text when they are close to meet them in the lobby.



Thank you!


----------



## Zombie

billlaurie said:


> Will the sofabed fit two older teen boys, really adult sized? If not, can an air mattress fit with the bed



Definitely wouldn’t be a very comfortable fit for two, Presumably adult-sized teens. This is more of a “love seat” two seater sofa - about double bed width to give you an idea of its size and length. 

In terms of the depth and comfort of the actual mattress - even for one adult-sized person - it is foam and just a few inches thick. And it is a sofa bed - not a mattress. Don’t think of it as a “bed”. It’s quite firm. And if they are used to a thicker or softer/plush mattress, it’s likely going to be a little uncomfortable if you’re there for more than a couple nights. If these are young men with a bit of weight to them too, I suspect they might find them uncomfortable as well as there really isn’t much paddinG. I’d suggest being prepared with an extra blanket(s) to place on the bed for additional padding and/or a heating blanket or pad to ease the hardness on the back if it’s not smaller children you intend to have in the bed. They’re likely who would be most comfortable there. Though teens are sure to enjoy having their own space with access to their own tv and the kitchenette. They will have to enter the bedroom area if they need the bathroom during the night. 

As to where you’d put an air mattress - it’s goi g to be tight. You’d likely either have to put it over by the entry door/kitchenette area or pile your suitcases on shelving or on the stands elsewhere and place the twin-sized mattress in the closet and then sticking out between the bed closest to the far wall. It MIGHT fit there. And both spaces it will have to be twin size and will leave little space to move around while set up for sleeping. 

We had actually considered getting a double air mattress to put on top the pull out sofa on our second trip to CBBR as it was found to be so hard the first visit. But we ultimately made do. Apparently it wasn’t as bad in the second suite we were in the second year. Don’t know. Or there was just a better idea of what to expect and expectations adjusted. 

If you have two older teens, it might be best to see if you could do connecting standard rooms. You might actually find it’s more space and more comfortable for everyone. 

God luck. Hope it works out for you and you Ultimately enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## Zombie

Meldev said:


> Are the hotels done up for the holidays? The person I spoke to on the phone from reservations said the parks are certainly but couldn't commit to the hotels. IF so, does CBBR do anything extra special? Character meets or anything?
> We've only ever done the poolside exterior entry. We like walking right now...but debating on requesting Americana or Continental next time, anyone prefer that side by far?



We’ve stayed at CBBR twice in early December. It’s lobby is done up for Christmas. There’s a large aluminum, whiteish Christmas tree that’s quite pretty and unique. It looks like something from the 50s/60s that my grandparents might’ve had. There’s some other decorations around and it generally feels Christmas-y. 

I noticed the holiday resort mugs were out and Starbucks has its holiday themed drinks available. There was lots of Grinch merchandise and Christmas ornaments for a lot of universal franchises in the store. I feel Ike I heard some era-style Christmas music too (think Beach Boys Christmas album). 

I heard there were character visits in the lobby. But wasn’t around when they were there and not sure if they were holiday related. 

We walked across to Sapphire Falls several times to catch the boat to the parks. They also had an immersively large tree and wreaths on display. There was a huge ginger bread village with a train going around it too. It wasn’t Disney level impressive but it was still a lot of fun to look at. It was neat in that they worked at it bit by bit so we stopped by each day to see which building the Pastry chefs had decorated that day and how. It was fun to see. They posted the times there that the chefs were supposed to be there doing it and one day we did go to specifically watch but they never showed up. We asked at the front desk but they didn’t seem to know anything about it or who to call. So that was disappointing. 

But I’d assume the other hotels are decorated too. It’s not crazy. But it’s a nice atmosphere. 

The parks arentr overly decorated either - beyond Grinch land, and a little at the entranceways, the big tree near Jimmy Kimmel, and some in both sides of Harry Potter. But the holiday offerings are a lot of fun and very worthwhile. Definitely try to see the Macy’s parade, the Grinch whole stole Christmas musical and Mannheim Steamroller. We really loved both our holiday trips. 

Enjoy!

And we’ve stayed courtyard poolside family suites both times and really enjoy it. I’m not sure we’d ever stay over In The towers now.


----------



## billlaurie

Thanks Zombie for the very helpful info!


----------



## Meldev

Zombie said:


> We’ve stayed at CBBR twice in early December.  lobby is done up for Christmas. There’s a large aluminum, whiteish Christmas tree that’s quite pretty and unique. It looks like something from the 50s/60s that my grandparents might’ve had. There’s some other decorations around and it generally feels Christmas-y....,
> 
> And we’ve stayed courtyard poolside family suites both times and really enjoy it. I’m not sure we’d ever stay over In The towers now.


Thank you!  This is great info! 
We’ve stayed at Thunderbird  and Castaway so far, poolside both times, maybe we’ll just do the same again. We like the convenience to the walking trail.


----------



## billlaurie

How much are the tubes for the lazy river and what size are they? Debating on whether to order from Amazon. TIA!


----------



## Zombie

Meldev said:


> Thank you!  This is great info!
> We’ve stayed at Thunderbird  and Castaway so far, poolside both times, maybe we’ll just do the same again. We like the convenience to the walking trail.


Depending on how long you're planning on staying, we had a couple earlier nights in where we got some seasonal hot drinks at Starbucks and went over by the fire pits. We had also done a small grocery run and picked up some eggnog and a couple seasonal goodies at the store and watched some of the Christmas movies on the TV in our room. It actually was a lot of fun to just slow down and do that on vacation. It made it feel special.

We fit in some time to do some of the 'free' Disney Christmas stuff too. We went over and did the Christmas Tree Trail at Disney Springs one day and then another parked at the TTC and then resort hopped all day to look at the Christmas decorations and gingerbread displays just using the Disney transportation. We did the resorts on the monorail and then took the boat to Wilderness Lodge and then the bus to HS and the boat over to the BW (and then I think we took the bus to MK and then the ferry back TTC). Anyway, it was a nice Christmas day too even though we were doing at USO vacation that time. We also went and did Santa's Winter Summerland mini putt one afternoon.

And, if you weren't aware there's a Grinch breakfast at IOA that's supposed to be quite good. The Grinch in the musical presentation was fantastic. And we had actually contacted the USO chef regarding the breakfast's ability to accommodate allegeries/dining restrictions and we were pretty happy with the list of options they were able to accommodate. We felt it was a little pricey, though. But after seeing the Grinch musical last year -- we'd consider going if we do a December USO in the future as he seemed quite fun and it did sound like they could accommodate a diet reasonably well. But it's definitely a splurge activity on a splurge holiday.

Getting warm butter beer in Harry Potter is a bit of a treat too (especially if it's cold). We weren't that impressed with their Christmastime holiday light projection show on the castle, though. It was our least favorite of the holiday offerings.

The street performers have holiday adjustments for the holidays too. We caught the Blues Brothers show and it was fun. But there's adjustments to the Harry Potter shows and we didn't see either of them. MORE FOR ANOTHER TIME!

There's lots of little ways to adjust the time in the parks and at the hotel/resort to make it special and your own. You could try calling CBBR directly (likely closer to the holiday) and they might be able to tell you any special plans for activities. Same with the other hotels -- depending on how old your kids are. I think there's some craft and gingerbread/cookie decorating type activities if you're there in the week or so right around the holidays.

But if you're staying in one of the suites, there's definitely enough space that you could pick up some craft kits and/or cookie decorating kits from elsewhere and/or bring them with you and have a family Christmas night in one night too. Honestly, as cheesy (and maybe as silly) as it is to have a Christmas movie night while on a vacation in Orlando, there was something really fun and really special that stands out about having those nights in both years to watch those movies together in the hotel while on holiday (similarly with the Winter Summerland Mini Putt, if you've never done that one before. It was a whole lot of fun to do in the weeks leading up to Christmas for our family. Really unique).

Have a great trip!


----------



## Meldev

Zombie said:


> Depending on how long you're planning on staying, we had a couple earlier nights in where we got some seasonal hot drinks at Starbucks and went over by the fire pits. We had also done a small grocery run and picked up some eggnog and a couple seasonal goodies at the store and watched some of the Christmas movies on the TV in our room. It actually was a lot of fun to just slow down and do that on vacation. It made it feel special.
> 
> We fit in some time to do some of the 'free' Disney Christmas stuff too. We went over and did the Christmas Tree Trail at Disney Springs one day and then another parked at the TTC and then resort hopped all day to look at the Christmas decorations and gingerbread displays just using the Disney transportation. We did the resorts on the monorail and then took the boat to Wilderness Lodge and then the bus to HS and the boat over to the BW (and then I think we took the bus to MK and then the ferry back TTC). Anyway, it was a nice Christmas day too even though we were doing at USO vacation that time. We also went and did Santa's Winter Summerland mini putt one afternoon.
> 
> And, if you weren't aware there's a Grinch breakfast at IOA that's supposed to be quite good. The Grinch in the musical presentation was fantastic. And we had actually contacted the USO chef regarding the breakfast's ability to accommodate allegeries/dining restrictions and we were pretty happy with the list of options they were able to accommodate. We felt it was a little pricey, though. But after seeing the Grinch musical last year -- we'd consider going if we do a December USO in the future as he seemed quite fun and it did sound like they could accommodate a diet reasonably well. But it's definitely a splurge activity on a splurge holiday.
> 
> Getting warm butter beer in Harry Potter is a bit of a treat too (especially if it's cold). We weren't that impressed with their Christmastime holiday light projection show on the castle, though. It was our least favorite of the holiday offerings.
> 
> The street performers have holiday adjustments for the holidays too. We caught the Blues Brothers show and it was fun. But there's adjustments to the Harry Potter shows and we didn't see either of them. MORE FOR ANOTHER TIME!
> 
> There's lots of little ways to adjust the time in the parks and at the hotel/resort to make it special and your own. You could try calling CBBR directly (likely closer to the holiday) and they might be able to tell you any special plans for activities. Same with the other hotels -- depending on how old your kids are. I think there's some craft and gingerbread/cookie decorating type activities if you're there in the week or so right around the holidays.
> 
> But if you're staying in one of the suites, there's definitely enough space that you could pick up some craft kits and/or cookie decorating kits from elsewhere and/or bring them with you and have a family Christmas night in one night too. Honestly, as cheesy (and maybe as silly) as it is to have a Christmas movie night while on a vacation in Orlando, there was something really fun and really special that stands out about having those nights in both years to watch those movies together in the hotel while on holiday (similarly with the Winter Summerland Mini Putt, if you've never done that one before. It was a whole lot of fun to do in the weeks leading up to Christmas for our family. Really unique).
> 
> Have a great trip!



We love mini-golf, we plan to do the courses at CityWalk again, and maybe now we'll try to work in Winter Summerland!  We're hoping to get away to do the Disney Springs tree trail as well -- my big debate is shelling out the $$ for a day at DHS.  I'm so excited to get to Galaxy's Edge, but should I do it now, or wait until next summer to visit Disneyland again and have both rides available (this dilemma is on my mind now as I mull over the DHS tix, so hard to spend so much on one day when we have Premier passes at Universal).  
Considering the Grinch breakfast as well -- as with anything, you multiply by six and it becomes so pricey.  But meeting the Grinch is definitely a top objective of this upcoming trip.
The in house Starbucks is one of the biggest selling points of CBBR for my teenagers!  They love it, they love the autonomy they have there as well.  We allow them to go to Starbucks on their own while we're at the resort. Not something they get to do much at home.  

Thanks again!  Looking forward to this trip!


----------



## Zombie

Meldev said:


> We love mini-golf, we plan to do the courses at CityWalk again, and maybe now we'll try to work in Winter Summerland!  We're hoping to get away to do the Disney Springs tree trail as well -- my big debate is shelling out the $$ for a day at DHS.  I'm so excited to get to Galaxy's Edge, but should I do it now, or wait until next summer to visit Disneyland again and have both rides available (this dilemma is on my mind now as I mull over the DHS tix, so hard to spend so much on one day when we have Premier passes at Universal).
> Considering the Grinch breakfast as well -- as with anything, you multiply by six and it becomes so pricey.  But meeting the Grinch is definitely a top objective of this upcoming trip.
> The in house Starbucks is one of the biggest selling points of CBBR for my teenagers!  They love it, they love the autonomy they have there as well.  We allow them to go to Starbucks on their own while we're at the resort. Not something they get to do much at home.
> 
> Thanks again!  Looking forward to this trip!


With the caveat that all families approach how they attack parks differently and all families have different budgets and different interests and priorities -- I'd vote to hold off on DHS. I'm not sure when you're going in December. But Between the opening of RotR and just Christmas holiday week, it's likely going to be pretty jammed in terms of getting value for your dollar and true experience. Beyond that -- you'll also be spending the entrance price and then (if you can actually manage to get the reservations) doing the Droid Depot and/or Savi's is going to cost you another $100 and/or $200 each person who participates and then if you decide to go into Oga's the drinks too. Basically a lot of cash for an attraction that's still going to be there in the summer if you're already planning a trip to DL.

Our family aren't command and conquer types with the parks and we don't spend all day at the parks. And we like the kind of leisurely pace of USO/IOA. So we found with their Christmas offerings we really easily filled our holiday. We actually didn't get to do and see everything -- and we've had two December trips to USO/IOA now. So I'm pretty sure unless you're really go-go-go type family you'll be able to just enjoy a leisurely time taking in all the holiday offerings and all the usual main attractions too. If you really do need some extra Christmas decorations or the Disney fix -- we definitely found the cheap or almost free ways to do it. There's other stuff around the city too that's not Disney.

Have you stayed CBBR before? Our family thought the arcade was pretty well done. Your teens might like it. And the retro bowling alley (which included a sit-down restaurant with a staff and chef that was really accommodating about dietary restrictions and allegories if you have any) was a lot of fun too and had some decorations in it. The gym is massive and pretty impressive if your teens are into that as well.

And, you don't necessarily have to do the Grinch Breakfast to meet the Grinch. He does do Meet and Greets out in Whoville during the day. So do several of the Who's. They're wandering about and singing carols and will stop and chat. Whoville -- as the land is decorated as for the holidays -- is really the most Christmas-y of IOA and all of Universal for the holidays.

The Grinch Breakfast offerings was a standard buffet-style breakfast with waffles, pancakes, bacon, ham, eggs, sausage, fruit, hash browns, some pastries, etc., if I remember correctly. Nothing particularly spectacular for the price they charge. The price is reflective of it being a 'special holiday' character meal. But we have heard good things. And, again, when we contacted Universal's diet/allergy department about that character breakfast they had their chef contact us and they were able to accommodate with some pretty decent offerings. It's just kind of expensive for the food. You have to do the usual Orlando holiday thing and think of it as paying for the 'experience'.


----------



## girlbomb

Hello, fellow travelers! Does anybody know what the operating hours of the lazy river are? Thanks!


----------



## nono

Just dreaming....but, humor me, please. What is the best price you've ever seen for a 2 BR suite at CBBR?


----------



## Meldev

Zombie said:


> With the caveat that all families approach how they attack parks differently and all families have different budgets and different interests and priorities -- I'd vote to hold off on DHS. I'm not sure when you're going in December. But Between the opening of RotR and just Christmas holiday week, it's likely going to be pretty jammed in terms of getting value for your dollar and true experience. Beyond that -- you'll also be spending the entrance price and then (if you can actually manage to get the reservations) doing the Droid Depot and/or Savi's is going to cost you another $100 and/or $200 each person who participates and then if you decide to go into Oga's the drinks too. Basically a lot of cash for an attraction that's still going to be there in the summer if you're already planning a trip to DL.
> 
> Our family aren't command and conquer types with the parks and we don't spend all day at the parks. And we like the kind of leisurely pace of USO/IOA. So we found with their Christmas offerings we really easily filled our holiday. We actually didn't get to do and see everything -- and we've had two December trips to USO/IOA now. So I'm pretty sure unless you're really go-go-go type family you'll be able to just enjoy a leisurely time taking in all the holiday offerings and all the usual main attractions too. If you really do need some extra Christmas decorations or the Disney fix -- we definitely found the cheap or almost free ways to do it. There's other stuff around the city too that's not Disney.
> 
> Have you stayed CBBR before? Our family thought the arcade was pretty well done. Your teens might like it. And the retro bowling alley (which included a sit-down restaurant with a staff and chef that was really accommodating about dietary restrictions and allegories if you have any) was a lot of fun too and had some decorations in it. The gym is massive and pretty impressive if your teens are into that as well.
> 
> And, you don't necessarily have to do the Grinch Breakfast to meet the Grinch. He does do Meet and Greets out in Whoville during the day. So do several of the Who's. They're wandering about and singing carols and will stop and chat. Whoville -- as the land is decorated as for the holidays -- is really the most Christmas-y of IOA and all of Universal for the holidays.
> 
> The Grinch Breakfast offerings was a standard buffet-style breakfast with waffles, pancakes, bacon, ham, eggs, sausage, fruit, hash browns, some pastries, etc., if I remember correctly. Nothing particularly spectacular for the price they charge. The price is reflective of it being a 'special holiday' character meal. But we have heard good things. And, again, when we contacted Universal's diet/allergy department about that character breakfast they had their chef contact us and they were able to accommodate with some pretty decent offerings. It's just kind of expensive for the food. You have to do the usual Orlando holiday thing and think of it as paying for the 'experience'.


Actually we're going just before Thanksgiving.  In time for holiday decor to be up everywhere, but not the Christmastime craziness.  I'm leaning toward holding off on DHS (as much as that pains me, it is my very favorite WDW park), only SR will be open yet, which is fine, because we love all the attractions there, but if we go to DL in summer we'll get to experience both.  We are not park warriors by any means....we enjoy riding, but also just hanging out. That's why we love our Premier APs - we can chill at the resort until afternoon and then head over when the express passes kick in.  We have stayed at CBBR twice now (Spring, Summer), that's why I was wondering how "festive" it gets at holiday time.  

Thank you so much for all the info!!


----------



## mevelandry

Disney Addicted said:


> New Canana Bay Resort refillable mugs for HHN.  Same mug, three sides.  I saw black lids and purple lids.
> 
> View attachment 432995



Does anybody know how they work? (Same as Disney?)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dis_Fan

billlaurie said:


> How much are the tubes for the lazy river and what size are they? Debating on whether to order from Amazon. TIA!



There are different sizes of tubes. I am not sure about exact pricing but not unreasonable. And you keep the tubes. There are no rentals.

The Tube Shack will inflate (and deflate at the end of your trip) your tubes, whether you get them there or bring your own. Five Below has had some nice tubes that pack well and work great if you have one nearby.



girlbomb said:


> Hello, fellow travelers! Does anybody know what the operating hours of the lazy river are? Thanks!



Pretty confident, based on my September trip, that the Lazy River followed pool hours. There was a day I went down (about 8pm) and told it was closed. No reason was given, although I did not ask.


----------



## tinkerone

mevelandry said:


> Does anybody know how they work? (Same as Disney?)
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, they work exactly the same as Disney.  The thing I love about Universal though is they have the Coke Freestyle machines so loads of choices.  They have a refill station out by the pool as well which always came in handy.  
I found this article that you may find of interest....
https://tripstipsandtees.com/2019/09/01/cabana-bay-beach-resort-refillable-mugs/


----------



## Polyonmymind

Are the in room coffee makers K-Cups or those disc shaped pods? 

Thanks!


----------



## mevelandry

tinkerone said:


> Yes, they work exactly the same as Disney.  The thing I love about Universal though is they have the Coke Freestyle machines so loads of choices.  They have a refill station out by the pool as well which always came in handy.
> I found this article that you may find of interest....
> https://tripstipsandtees.com/2019/09/01/cabana-bay-beach-resort-refillable-mugs/



Thank you!


----------



## damo

nono said:


> Just dreaming....but, humor me, please. What is the best price you've ever seen for a 2 BR suite at CBBR?



I see one for $289 AP rate for mid December.


----------



## damo

Polyonmymind said:


> Are the in room coffee makers K-Cups or those disc shaped pods?
> 
> Thanks!



They are not Keurigs.


----------



## poohbear8

If I book a standard room, what views would I likely have? How many floors up do standard rooms go? (I don't want a first floor room) Pool view is $5 more and volcano view is $10 more a night. It's my first trip, so I don't know much about any of them them.

I asked before about the refillable mugs, but forgot to ask, is coffee, hot chocolate, and hot water chipped? I am a former Disney AP person and they didn't chip theirs, so I didn't buy a new cup every trip since that is all I drink.


----------



## hsmamato2

basic rooms...are the family suites mingled with these around the property? or by themselves?  If we have a basic room booked, is one area of the property better than the other? DO they take room requests here?


----------



## Bethany10

poohbear8 said:


> asked before about the refillable mugs, but forgot to ask, is coffee, hot chocolate, and hot water chipped? I am a former Disney AP person and they didn't chip theirs, so I didn't buy a new cup every trip since that is all I drink.



I don't believe they're chipped but they are next to the chipped drinks. I think ethically, I'd pay to reactivate your cup in order to use the coffee and hot chocolate.


----------



## Disxuni

poohbear8 said:


> If I book a standard room, what views would I likely have? How many floors up do standard rooms go?



If it's just a Standard, it will be a parking lot view. You can be higher than a level one since I've seen videos where a guest showed the view and obviously was not on the first floor.

Other than that I cannot answer your other questions as I'm not an expert. I'm going to be figuring things out this weekend when I go. I got a Poolside Standard so I guess it'll be interesting to see how that works, especially since I didn't make any room requests since I'm not with my family. Usually they're more specific, but I'm more laid back.

As for room requests @hsmamato2 traditionally what I do at any hotel (other than making the right selection of tier level room, making my selections online of the requests they give me, or calling ahead of time if there is something more specific) I arrive early (really early), let them know, or remind them of the room requests, and let them know I'm willing to be patient and wait for the kind of room I'm requesting.

They always say they "cannot guaranteed it" no matter how many times you request it. However, if you show up early enough and willing to wait for what you want it will highly increase your chances of getting what you want.


----------



## poohbear8

Disxuni said:


> If it's just a Standard, it will be a parking lot view. You can be higher than a level one since I've seen videos where a guest showed the view and obviously was not on the first floor.
> 
> Other than that I cannot answer your other questions as I'm not an expert. I'm going to be figuring things out this weekend when I go. I got a Poolside Standard so I guess it'll be interesting to see how that works, especially since I didn't make any room requests since I'm not with my family. Usually they're more specific, but I'm more laid back.
> 
> As for room requests @hsmamato2 traditionally what I do at any hotel (other than making the right selection of tier level room, making my selections online of the requests they give me, or calling ahead of time if there is something more specific) I arrive early (really early), let them know, or remind them of the room requests, and let them know I'm willing to be patient and wait for the kind of room I'm requesting.
> 
> They always say they "cannot guaranteed it" no matter how many times you request it. However, if you show up early enough and willing to wait for what you want it will highly increase your chances of getting what you want.



I am interested to hear about your trip when you return! It is my first time. I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Disxuni

poohbear8 said:


> I am interested to hear about your trip when you return! It is my first time. I hope you have a great time!



Thank you. It's my first time too, so I'll definitely let you know how it goes.


----------



## Polyonmymind

We stayed for the first time a couple of weeks ago, Columbus Day weekend for HHN.  Stayed in an exterior entry family suite in the Starlight Building.  Had a first floor room which was great as we parked the car right in front of our room.  Got lost a couple times walking around but that's on us for not paying attention.. The suite was great, 3 of us so there was plenty of room.  Had friends come over,  let the kids bowl and hit the arcade while us adults walked to the Bar 17 on top the Adventura Hotel for dinner one night.  Which is a really great place, drinks are strong, foods good and that view....Wow! 
anyway, back to our stay... it was great, everything we wanted out of this resort.  Did not really hit the pools, but did eat at Atomic Tonic one afternoon with mixed reviews.   Overall staff was very friendly, eager to help if needed.  Really impressed with the Busses, always seemed to be a bus waiting either to leave CB or at Citywalk.  One morning we wanted to arrive at the opening for Hagrid's, and CB had the double Volcano Bay busses lined ready up to take everyone.  One time we took the over pass and walked to Shapphire Fall for the boat, easy peasy.   We'll be back to stay here again, it's really a fun resort.


----------



## hsmamato2

Polyonmymind said:


> We stayed for the first time a couple of weeks ago, Columbus Day weekend for HHN.  Stayed in an exterior entry family suite in the Starlight Building.  Had a first floor room which was great as we parked the car right in front of our room.  Got lost a couple times walking around but that's on us for not paying attention.. The suite was great, 3 of us so there was plenty of room.  Had friends come over,  let the kids bowl and hit the arcade while us adults walked to the Bar 17 on top the Adventura Hotel for dinner one night.  Which is a really great place, drinks are strong, foods good and that view....Wow!
> anyway, back to our stay... it was great, everything we wanted out of this resort.  Did not really hit the pools, but did eat at Atomic Tonic one afternoon with mixed reviews.   Overall staff was very friendly, eager to help if needed.  Really impressed with the Busses, always seemed to be a bus waiting either to leave CB or at Citywalk.  One morning we wanted to arrive at the opening for Hagrid's, and CB had the double Volcano Bay busses lined ready up to take everyone.  One time we took the over pass and walked to Shapphire Fall for the boat, easy peasy.   We'll be back to stay here again, it's really a fun resort.


good report..... so would you say the buses are better run than disney onsite? (heresy I know, but there have been times when their buses fall short,and times when they're fine)   so you can walk over a bridge to grab the SF boat too? this sounds ideal


----------



## DoryGirl1963

hsmamato2 said:


> good report..... so would you say the buses are better run than disney onsite? (heresy I know, but there have been times when their buses fall short,and times when they're fine)   so you can walk over a bridge to grab the SF boat too? this sounds ideal


When we stayed at CBBR in late September, we relied exclusively on the buses the whole week we were there and never had to wait on a bus even once, including after park close. Fantastic bus service at Universal!


----------



## georgina

hsmamato2 said:


> good report..... so would you say the buses are better run than disney onsite? (heresy I know, but there have been times when their buses fall short,and times when they're fine)   so you can walk over a bridge to grab the SF boat too? this sounds ideal


Not heresy around here! I am not a fan of Disney transportation and usually drive to the parks. I always take the CB buses to the Uni parks, I often opt to walk back to CB, or sometimes take the boat to SF and brave crossing at the light (no crosswalk so need to be alert).

As to your location question, all the standard rooms are in the 2 tower buildings, many trips and I have always been in Americana, there are interior entry family suites there also. The 3 buildings on the opposite side of the lobby are all exterior entry family suites. You could request to be close to the lobby or elevators, as the standard room hallways can be quite long. I don’t mind being at the far end; it just means a shorter walk to VB


----------



## Polyonmymind

hsmamato2 said:


> good report..... so would you say the buses are better run than disney onsite? (heresy I know, but there have been times when their buses fall short,and times when they're fine)   so you can walk over a bridge to grab the SF boat too? this sounds ideal



This was my first time to use Universal's bus transportation and it was a thousand times better then Disney's bus transportation.  I actually looked forward to getting on the bus knowing that in 15 minutes I'd be back at the resort.

Yes, you can walk to Sapphire Falls to catch the boat.  Walk through the lobby out to the boat launch.  Only go through security once, at the boat launch.  Keep walking just past Sapphire Falls is the Adventura Hotel


----------



## Bethany10

we used the busses exclusively when we were at CB this summer. Never waited for a bus, even at park close. There were times I thought surely we'll wait due to lines but another one was always right there.


----------



## georgina

I think CB must be overbooked for my dates in Nov. (12-18) I have gotten 2 emails in the past 4 days offering me an upgrade from standard room to a family suite for $15+ tax per night. My last trip there in Feb they gave me an (unwanted) free upgrade to exterior entry suite. I was traveling solo and prefer to be in an interior entry room, closer walk to VB. 

Reminds me a bit of the rental car upsell, where they try to get you to pay to upgrade to a bigger car, before eventually admitting they don't have a car in your reserved class and have to upgrade you for free.


----------



## Disxuni

As promised a trip report.

We arrived a little after 8 in the morning. It was quiet and check in was a breeze since no one is in line obviously that early. Received a coupon for free cake, pastry, or ICEE due to it being my birthday. She said I clearly had “birthday magic” since I got the only available room. So, we were able to get in our room immediately. Which I questioned whether this was “Magic”, or done purposely since we happened to get this view:



You may have early check out (see processes below, or once 11 hits, it’s “automatic check out” which means you do not have to visit the lobby to check out, or speak to anyone)



I suggest for those that want early check in to arrive as early as possible. As when we went to the lobby to discuss future plans on staying it had a lot of people waiting around for rooms already and it was around 11 (official check in is technically 4PM).

Another thing to randomly add is that I noticed they had a lot more smoking areas than they advertise on the map. I wanted to add that for anyone may be interested to know if they were ever worried about lack of smoking areas.

Bus service was flawless. Only waited for a bus once. All other times we never waited. The one time we waited, we waited for a minute. However, at the front desk, they inform you it’s a 10-15 minute wait for busses.

Parking is charged by how many nights you stay. We went for one night and it was $19. She said we didn’t have to leave by a certain time the next day to be charged again. She informed us we could “stay until midnight” if we wanted to.

For the big rafts it was $11, it was $8 I believe my friend said for the slightly smaller rafts for the lazy river. We noticed first thing in the morning they would throw a few empty ones in there. We never went for it, but we were wondering if those were first come, first serve, and then from there the rest of the guests would have to purchase theirs. However, it was only a few rafts.

It was one of my absolute best resort experiences. I love the theming, everything was clean, staff was nice, it was relaxing, and it was an amazing view. I truly felt as if I went back in time. I always been fascinated by the era of the 50’s. My friend who came with me thought it was amazing and wants to go for her birthday.

I have a lot of photos, but wanted to show some of the basics and wanted to edit a few photos together so I didn’t flood the page too much. I hope this helps.


----------



## poohbear8

Disxuni said:


> As promised a trip report.



Thank you so much for the report! What type room did you have and where did you end up? I will be there in a week and am looking forward to a relaxing trip!


----------



## Disxuni

poohbear8 said:


> Thank you so much for the report! What type room did you have and where did you end up? I will be there in a week and am looking forward to a relaxing trip!



You're very welcome. Poolside Standard room. Beachside tower, on the 8th floor. Also, I believe Beachside and Bayside are the two towers that also have the Volcano Bay views rooms, as Volcano Bay was right behind the building. When you walked out of the Bayliner Diner and into the area of the pool that has the lazy river you can see the Volcano in the distance.


----------



## georgina

The Christmas trees are up at CBBR!
When I checked in Tuesday I was told they were charging the room balance to my card right then. This was a surprise and I didn’t have my gift cards out and ready. He said I could bring the gift cards later and they would reverse the charges (could take up to 5 days, yay!). I have never had this happen before, they always charged on checkout day.


----------



## klangl6

Just booked CBBR for the Orlando Informer event in February.  We normally just go to Disney, so we're excited to try CBBR out this time around.


----------



## klangl6

klangl6 said:


> Just booked CBBR for the Orlando Informer event in February.  We normally just go to Disney, so we're excited to try CBBR out this time around.



So I looked at our reservation and this is what it is telling me regarding the room: 
LOCATION: Tower Section (South Side closer to I-4) FLOORS: 7

Does this mean we will be on the 7th floor? Or, do they assign the rooms as you get there?


----------



## Disxuni

klangl6 said:


> So I looked at our reservation and this is what it is telling me regarding the room:
> LOCATION: Tower Section (South Side closer to I-4) FLOORS: 7
> 
> Does this mean we will be on the 7th floor? Or, do they assign the rooms as you get there?



I do not know how the assignment works. As when I arrived early they said I was lucky and got the only available room when I arrived (which I doubt that happened to be THE only one). What I can say to better understand how to the building / room numbers work is that it's four numbers. First number represents what building you're in, second number is the floor, then combined with the second number along with the last two is the full room number (but the front desk will describe it as just the last two being "the room number").

I'd say it was one of the towers, but the towers has more than 7 floors, but the two buildings have 7 floors on the "south" side which is what they might be describing. What kind of room did you book?


----------



## klangl6

Disxuni said:


> I do not know how the assignment works. As when I arrived early they said I was lucky and got the only available room when I arrived (which I doubt that happened to be THE only one). What I can say to better understand how to the building / room numbers work is that it's four numbers. First number represents what building you're in, second number is the floor, then combined with the second number along with the last two is the full room number (but the front desk will describe it as just the last two being "the room number").
> 
> I'd say it was one of the towers, but the towers has more than 7 floors, but the two buildings have 7 floors on the "south" side which is what they might be describing. What kind of room did you book?


A standard room


----------



## Disxuni

klangl6 said:


> A standard room



You'll more than likely be in the Americana, or Continental, as those buildings have 7 floors and in the direction of south. If it's a standard room, with a standard view you'll be looking at the parking lot.


----------



## tharoberti

Disxuni said:


> As promised a trip report.
> 
> We arrived a little after 8 in the morning. It was quiet and check in was a breeze since no one is in line obviously that early. Received a coupon for free cake, pastry, or ICEE due to it being my birthday. She said I clearly had “birthday magic” since I got the only available room. So, we were able to get in our room immediately. Which I questioned whether this was “Magic”, or done purposely since we happened to get this view:
> 
> View attachment 450144
> 
> You may have early check out (see processes below, or once 11 hits, it’s “automatic check out” which means you do not have to visit the lobby to check out, or speak to anyone)
> 
> View attachment 450143
> 
> I suggest for those that want early check in to arrive as early as possible. As when we went to the lobby to discuss future plans on staying it had a lot of people waiting around for rooms already and it was around 11 (official check in is technically 4PM).
> 
> Another thing to randomly add is that I noticed they had a lot more smoking areas than they advertise on the map. I wanted to add that for anyone may be interested to know if they were ever worried about lack of smoking areas.
> 
> Bus service was flawless. Only waited for a bus once. All other times we never waited. The one time we waited, we waited for a minute. However, at the front desk, they inform you it’s a 10-15 minute wait for busses.
> 
> Parking is charged by how many nights you stay. We went for one night and it was $19. She said we didn’t have to leave by a certain time the next day to be charged again. She informed us we could “stay until midnight” if we wanted to.
> 
> For the big rafts it was $11, it was $8 I believe my friend said for the slightly smaller rafts for the lazy river. We noticed first thing in the morning they would throw a few empty ones in there. We never went for it, but we were wondering if those were first come, first serve, and then from there the rest of the guests would have to purchase theirs. However, it was only a few rafts.
> 
> It was one of my absolute best resort experiences. I love the theming, everything was clean, staff was nice, it was relaxing, and it was an amazing view. I truly felt as if I went back in time. I always been fascinated by the era of the 50’s. My friend who came with me thought it was amazing and wants to go for her birthday.
> 
> I have a lot of photos, but wanted to show some of the basics and wanted to edit a few photos together so I didn’t flood the page too much. I hope this helps.


Awesome report!!! Thank you!!! But i’’m starting to considering not staying there  charges for parking... charges for the floats on lazy river... 
Cbr got my attention because I really wanted a resort with lazy river... all others around Orlando are more expensive... I’m starting to thinking that maybe it will be better to get a cheaper hotel and buy ticket to a water park than staying in a lazy river resort.
We’re planning to go next may. Family of thre: my husband, myself and our daughter that will be 2y4m by then. We are not going to any universal studios park.


----------



## Disxuni

tharoberti said:


> Awesome report!!! Thank you!!! But i’’m starting to considering not staying there  charges for parking... charges for the floats on lazy river...
> Cbr got my attention because I really wanted a resort with lazy river... all others around Orlando are more expensive... I’m starting to thinking that maybe it will be better to get a cheaper hotel and buy ticket to a water park than staying in a lazy river resort.
> We’re planning to go next may. Family of thre: my husband, myself and our daughter that will be 2y4m by then. We are not going to any universal studios park.



Yeah. Depending on what time of the year it is it can be quite a good deal to stay here. However, regardless compared to other “on-site” hotels it’s a steal. Also, you don’t have to use a float and if you want to, so I would imagine you can bring your own as well. Also, like I said they throw a few in the early am when they first open (typically people are not bursting to go in). Just be aware, if you plan on staying at another resort outside of Orlando just be aware of how safe the location is, if it has parking fees too, “resort” fees, ect.


----------



## georgina

Yes, you can bring your own float and they will inflate it for free. While the lazy river is a nice perk, it is quite small and I wouldn't book Cabana Bay just for it. A waterpark lazy river would be much longer.


----------



## tharoberti

Hum... as the latest e messages I’m really considering NOT staying at cabana bay...

thank you all!!!!


----------



## amlynn5

Hello! In reading the thread I see the Christmas decorations up at CBBR. Is there holiday entertainment as well?  If so has someone taken a photo of the schedule for the resort? We are going down in a couple weeks and would like to plan. Please share if possible. Thanks!


----------



## dandemom

Does anyone know if they sell milk in the gift shop (like at Disney), a half gallon size?  What about soy milk?


----------



## Disxuni

Yes and they have soy milk too, but cannot confirm what size, @dandemom.


----------



## billlaurie

We had a great stay at Cabana Bay 12/13-16 and Ubered over to POP century on the 16-20. We were in a top floor family suite and while it was a bit tight for 6, we made do. We were barely in the room. It would be perfect if they had a curtain or slider door over the main sink area, to allow early risers to get ready without disturbing the sleepers. I would definitely recommend for a larger group looking for a great value. This was our budget trip since last time we got multiple rooms and stayed at RPR for the express pass. We thought we would miss the passes but we were fine and got on everything multiple times.


----------



## cschaaf

We stayed at CB for the first time last week and overall, we liked it. It was a quick, one-night, stay before moving to RP the next morning.

We found check in to be confusing. We drove and it was raining pretty hard, so we wanted to pull into the porte cochere. The signage led us to a small parking lot that was some distance from the lobby. 

I tried turning around and ended up going the wrong way down a one-way street. An attendant came out and stopped us and told us we had to go to the lot, not the porte cochere. So I had to run through the rain from the lot to the lobby to check in.

We were in building 6, I think, and we also found that confusing to find. We didn't see any signs that had the number on it. We found another building that had a small number on it. After making a big loop, we tried again. This time, we took the road that went under the towers - it looked like an 'employees only' road, but there was no sign, so we decided to try it.

We found a sign that had the _name_ of the building, but not the number. After referencing the map, we realized we were in the right place.

My wife and I had a standard room and our 3 daughters and 1 friend were in a suite. I never saw their room, but they loved the setup.


----------



## SnapesGirl

If you want to stay in a particular building, is it better to contact the hotel ahead of time to make the request, or ask the day of? It's not a make or break for me, but I'd rather stay in one of the main buildings closer to the lobby.


----------



## Disxuni

SnapesGirl said:


> If you want to stay in a particular building, is it better to contact the hotel ahead of time to make the request, or ask the day of? It's not a make or break for me, but I'd rather stay in one of the main buildings closer to the lobby.



I would contact the hotel ahead of time of the request, but you should definitely remind them of the request when you show up. When you make the request they are going to state they cannot guaranteed your request. However, in order to better make sure to get your request select the best room that would be appropriate for your request (for example, do not book a "standard room", then ask for a pool view, there is "pool view standard" room type for that), as well as get there _very_ early. If you arrive early and let them know of your requests you'll be most likely to receive those requests if you're one of the first to arrive while making that request. While it may not come immediately, if you let it be known you're willing to wait for it I would imagine they would accommodate your request.

The earlier the better. As the only request I had was to have early check in and was able to receive my room instantly. I arrived at 8am. The next day when we left around 11 we noticed abundance of people waiting around with luggage waiting to get a room. That's only a few hours of difference so depending on the request, earlier the better.


----------



## schumigirl

SnapesGirl said:


> If you want to stay in a particular building, is it better to contact the hotel ahead of time to make the request, or ask the day of? It's not a make or break for me, but I'd rather stay in one of the main buildings closer to the lobby.



I wouldn't wait till the day of check in. 

Contact them either by email or call the hotel as soon as you book. Then around a week before your trip I`d contact them again. Rooms are allocated around 5 days out.


----------



## SnapesGirl

schumigirl said:


> I wouldn't wait till the day of check in.
> 
> Contact them either by email or call the hotel as soon as you book. Then around a week before your trip I`d contact them again. Rooms are allocated around 5 days out.


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## SwanVT2

cschaaf said:


> We stayed at CB for the first time last week and overall, we liked it. It was a quick, one-night, stay before moving to RP the next morning.
> 
> We found check in to be confusing. We drove and it was raining pretty hard, so we wanted to pull into the porte cochere. The signage led us to a small parking lot that was some distance from the lobby.
> 
> I tried turning around and ended up going the wrong way down a one-way street. An attendant came out and stopped us and told us we had to go to the lot, not the porte cochere. So I had to run through the rain from the lot to the lobby to check in.
> 
> We were in building 6, I think, and we also found that confusing to find. We didn't see any signs that had the number on it. We found another building that had a small number on it. After making a big loop, we tried again. This time, we took the road that went under the towers - it looked like an 'employees only' road, but there was no sign, so we decided to try it.
> 
> We found a sign that had the _name_ of the building, but not the number. After referencing the map, we realized we were in the right place.
> 
> My wife and I had a standard room and our 3 daughters and 1 friend were in a suite. I never saw their room, but they loved the setup.


How did CB compare to RP?


----------



## cschaaf

SwanVT2 said:


> How did CB compare to RP?


I tend to be in the ‘a hotel room is a hotel room’ camp. I don’t really care about the theming, we don’t go to the pools, and we’ve only eaten at a Universal hotel once.

RP wins, for us, because of the benefits - easier access to the parks (we take the boat) and Express Pass. We usually have to go at busy times, so we want EP. 

CB was fine. The room was clean and quiet. And the price was great (especially with an AP discount).


----------



## ginny65

For Standard Pool View Room, where would you request to be if you want to be close to main building, dining, etc.?


----------



## hsmamato2

I'm curious...does CB have a food court,or just the diner table option? Also,is there a communal microwave that guests can use in the food area somewhere?


----------



## cincystamper

The main dining option at CB is their 'food court' area so I'm not sure you mean by diner table option?  It's a "counter service" (in Disney-speak) area...several lines for different types of food.  You get what you want from wherever you want it - including food from the grab & go coolers or the candy counters - and take your tray to the register.  Seat yourself in the dining area.  

Yes, there are microwaves in the dining area.  Near the Coke freestyle machines.

Enjoy!


----------



## WaterLinds

tharoberti said:


> Awesome report!!! Thank you!!! But i’’m starting to considering not staying there  charges for parking... charges for the floats on lazy river...
> Cbr got my attention because I really wanted a resort with lazy river... all others around Orlando are more expensive... I’m starting to thinking that maybe it will be better to get a cheaper hotel and buy ticket to a water park than staying in a lazy river resort.
> We’re planning to go next may. Family of thre: my husband, myself and our daughter that will be 2y4m by then. We are not going to any universal studios park.



I know your post is pretty old now, but I gather you were planning far ahead so maybe it's still useful to reply while I'm reading old posts here?

Depending on your dates, you might consider a condo/timeshare style resort. You can often get good deals on them and they have a lot of great amenities. Last year our family stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (there's a LONG thread about it in the other Orlando hotels forum here, lots of helpful folks there with tips and advice), which has two lazy rivers and a few water slides, etc., scattered around the property. It's a great place for young kids, lots of on-site activities and outdoor space for them to play. Location wise it's basically within the WDW bubble, but if you're not doing any days at the USF parks then that might not matter for you.


----------



## hsmamato2

cincystamper said:


> The main dining option at CB is their 'food court' area so I'm not sure you mean by diner table option?  It's a "counter service" (in Disney-speak) area...several lines for different types of food.  You get what you want from wherever you want it - including food from the grab & go coolers or the candy counters - and take your tray to the register.  Seat yourself in the dining area.
> 
> Yes, there are microwaves in the dining area.  Near the Coke freestyle machines.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks! I was reading,and thought I saw it had a diner...I guess I got confused....


----------



## cincystamper

hsmamato2 said:


> Thanks! I was reading,and thought I saw it had a diner...I guess I got confused....



Well, their food court area is named Bayliner Diner, so that's probably where that came from!  (Side note - I highly recommend their french fries with the truffle salt.  OMG...my trip was last November and I'm still thinking about those fries!)


----------



## hhoope01

I do believe it has a diner next to the bowling alley though it's not very big.


----------



## mamapenguin

Bethany10 said:


> I don't believe they're chipped but they are next to the chipped drinks. I think ethically, I'd pay to reactivate your cup in order to use the coffee and hot chocolate.


Are these the same freestyle cups that you activate and use in the parks, or do the resorts use a different cup?


----------



## SPAM

mamapenguin said:


> Are these the same freestyle cups that you activate and use in the parks, or do the resorts use a different cup?


Different cups, they are Cabana Bay specific and themed to the hotel.


----------



## ginny65

Where are the locations of the interior entrance family suites and the exterior entrance family suites?  I wasn't sure if they were scattered throughout the resort.  I would prefer to have a room with a pool view near the lazy river.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ginny65 said:


> Where are the locations of the interior entrance family suites and the exterior entrance family suites?  I wasn't sure if they were scattered throughout the resort.  I would prefer to have a room with a pool view near the lazy river.



You’ll want poolside interior for lazy river views!


I put this screenshot from maps up to give you an example of the location the top half of the resort will be exterior entry.


----------



## familyman123

So I am going to call to make a room request.  I have a poolside standard room booked for Feb 5-8.  For those who have been there what are the pros/cons of higher or lower floors?  Are higher floors quieter?  Are the elevators reasonably quick?  (FWIW I am also going to ask to be near the lobby).


----------



## Bibbidy Bobbidy Boo

hsmamato2 said:


> I'm curious...does CB have a food court,or just the diner table option? Also,is there a communal microwave that guests can use in the food area somewhere?


The food court is called the Bayliner diner, and opens at 7am. Yes, there are microwaves at each station, to use.


----------



## Bibbidy Bobbidy Boo

familyman123 said:


> So I am going to call to make a room request.  I have a poolside standard room booked for Feb 5-8.  For those who have been there what are the pros/cons of higher or lower floors?  Are higher floors quieter?  Are the elevators reasonably quick?  (FWIW I am also going to ask to be near the lobby).


We found the elevators are quick, there are 4. I don’t see any advantage in floor, as the floors do not open to an open area(like the Contemporary Resort tower rooms). We found the room quiet on the fourth floor. Only thing I didnt like was the wet carpet smell in the halls. Room was great with comfy beds and pillows. Good luck with making a room request. I had made a building request in advance, by phone and email, and they didn’t even acknowledge it was on my reservation at check in.


----------



## georgina

Arrived at 9 PM to a very long checkin line! I didn’t finish checkin until 10. There seems to be a couple of large convention groups.  Got upgraded from a standard room to a pool view interior suite for my solo stay.


----------



## klangl6

Called yesterday to put in a room request.  My mom messed up her ankle and I don't think she'll be fully recovered by the time we go.  I've asked for a room as close to the lobby as possible (floor doesn't matter).  I guess we'll see if they can do it.


----------



## sandam1

georgina said:


> Arrived at 9 PM to a very long checkin line! I didn’t finish checkin until 10.



I really wish that Universal hotels had an express check-in system. We've been to CB many times (probably 10+ at this point) and every time the person at the desk wants to show us the pool hours, the bus stop, etc. and precisely how to get to our room. Even after we were very clear that we knew the hotel like the back of our hand. Just get us checked in, give us our room number and keys and move on, particularly if there is a long line.


----------



## Haystack

Can someone tell me about the walk to the parks from here? 

Are the paths off the main roads or are we crossing streets?

Do we walk to the City Walk security hub or is there a different security check in?


----------



## Koalayum

Haystack said:


> Can someone tell me about the walk to the parks from here?
> 
> Are the paths off the main roads or are we crossing streets?
> 
> Do we walk to the City Walk security hub or is there a different security check in?



There is the garden walking path by the Thunderbird building. If you're on the other side of CB, it'll take you a bit just to get to the start of the path, so you may want to consider a room request on that side of the hotel if you want to be closest to the path. You do security checkpoint by margaritaville at city walk, which is nice and very low key. It is a scenic walk and very nice. If I recall correctly, there is a small street you have to cross if chosing to walk from Cabana bay but theres a pedestrian signal and it's not a big deal. If you want a good idea of the path, check out YouTube videos for "garden walkway from Cabana bay to city walk" and such. One guy timed it at 25 minutes but that's at a slower stroll. 

My husband and I don't take the path much anymore to the parks. We always just cross at the CB lobby (they tell you not to do this as there's no pedestrian crosswalk) and get on the boat at sapphire falls.


----------



## georgina

Haystack said:


> Can someone tell me about the walk to the parks from here?
> 
> Are the paths off the main roads or are we crossing streets?
> 
> Do we walk to the City Walk security hub or is there a different security check in?


I have never actually walked TO the parks, but I have walked back from them. The path does not go to City Walk, it joins up with the path from RPR so you would go through the RPR walkway security and come out by Margaritaville. Part of the path is a sidewalk along the road (Hollywood Way) and you do cross one smaller road at a light. There is a bridge walkway over Adventure Way.


----------



## Haystack

Koalayum said:


> There is the garden walking path by the Thunderbird building. If you're on the other side of CB, it'll take you a bit just to get to the start of the path, so you may want to consider a room request on that side of the hotel if you want to be closest to the path. You do security checkpoint by margaritaville at city walk, which is nice and very low key. It is a scenic walk and very nice. If I recall correctly, there is a small street you have to cross if chosing to walk from Cabana bay but theres a pedestrian signal and it's not a big deal. If you want a good idea of the path, check out YouTube videos for "garden walkway from Cabana bay to city walk" and such. One guy timed it at 25 minutes but that's at a slower stroll.
> 
> My husband and I don't take the path much anymore to the parks. We always just cross at the CB lobby (they tell you not to do this as there's no pedestrian crosswalk) and get on the boat at sapphire falls.


Oh duh....I forgot about security at the boats.

Mostly I was thinking it would suck to stay at these places then have to go all the way to the hub.


----------



## ambellina

I'm planning to stay at CB on the night I am seeing a concert at Hard Rock Live. How dark is the walk back at night? Should I just get a Lyft ride?


----------



## macraven

Walking paths to all the hotels have lights so you are not walking in the dark

You can take the water taxi to SFalls hotel and walk to Cbay from that hotel  

There’s a lighted walking path you would use


----------



## macraven

In the evening security patrols area on the walking paths to the hotels


----------



## friarfan

The walking path is well lit. Walked the path many times late at night with my family.


----------



## spiffgirl101

Checked in last night (well at 1:15 am this morning), and was pleasantly surprised. I had reserved and paid for a standard room, but got upgraded to a pool view family suite! 

We ended up deciding that taking the path to the boat from Sapphire Falls would be relaxing in the morning, and the shuttle back in the evening better for our tired feet.


----------



## Rags123

spiffgirl101 said:


> Checked in last night (well at 1:15 am this morning), and was pleasantly surprised. I had reserved and paid for a standard room, but got upgraded to a pool view family suite!
> 
> We ended up deciding that taking the path to the boat from Sapphire Falls would be relaxing in the morning, and the shuttle back in the evening better for our tired feet.


How is the family suite? I’m considering booking one for an upcoming trip. I’ll be traveling with my husband, my 12 year old daughter, and my 11 year old son. I’d like to have the extra space, but I’ve read a few reviews saying that the family suites are rundown or in bad condition. Thanks!


----------



## billlaurie

Rags123 said:


> How is the family suite? I’m considering booking one for an upcoming trip. I’ll be traveling with my husband, my 12 year old daughter, and my 11 year old son. I’d like to have the extra space, but I’ve read a few reviews saying that the family suites are rundown or in bad condition. Thanks!


We stayed in the family suite in Dec 2019 and I didn't find it run down or dated (unless you consider the theme of the resort dated). We loved the extra space and my older teen son found the sofabed comfortable.  I love the bathroom setup but my only complaint is that there is no curtain or slider door between the main sink area and sleeping areas so is hard for the early risers who don't want to disturb the sleepers.


----------



## Rags123

billlaurie said:


> We stayed in the family suite in Dec 2019 and I didn't find it run down or dated (unless you consider the theme of the resort dated). We loved the extra space and my older teen son found the sofabed comfortable.  I love the bathroom setup but my only complaint is that there is no curtain or slider door between the main sink area and sleeping areas so is hard for the early risers who don't want to disturb the sleepers.


Thanks for the feedback! My daughter loves having her own sleeping space when we travel so I’ll probably put her on the sofabed and close the divider. She’s tall so it’s good to hear that an older teen found it comfortable. I’m leaning towards going for it. It looms like a fun place for tweens to stay.


----------



## yellowfish78

Found the answer - Nevermind.


----------



## spiffgirl101

Rags123 said:


> How is the family suite? I’m considering booking one for an upcoming trip. I’ll be traveling with my husband, my 12 year old daughter, and my 11 year old son. I’d like to have the extra space, but I’ve read a few reviews saying that the family suites are rundown or in bad condition. Thanks!


It's not any more run down than a typical hotel room. Very clean. We liked it!


----------



## Rags123

spiffgirl101 said:


> It's not any more run down than a typical hotel room. Very clean. We liked it!


Thank you! I’ve gotten some positive feedback from people I know IRL, too. Booking this week!


----------



## RossS

Hi all,

We had booked a standard room to stay at Cabana Bay, we had an email confirming that as it is our honeymoon, we have been upgraded from a standard room to a family suite interior entrance pool side. 
It does not face Volcano Bay, but it does face the pool area not necessarily the pool itself but the area of where the pool is. 

Is there a massive difference between poolside and pool view? Is there anyone who has stayed at a poolside and have any photos? thank you 

We are staying in the Continental tower, is this far from the park shuttles? We do not want to be walking too far but of course appreciate the free upgrade by Cabana Bay! 

Thank you for your help in advance!

Kind regards,

Ross.


----------



## damo

RossS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We had booked a standard room to stay at Cabana Bay, we had an email confirming that as it is our honeymoon, we have been upgraded from a standard room to a family suite interior entrance pool side.
> It does not face Volcano Bay, but it does face the pool area not necessarily the pool itself but the area of where the pool is.
> 
> Is there a massive difference between poolside and pool view? Is there anyone who has stayed at a poolside and have any photos? thank you
> 
> We are staying in the Continental tower, is this far from the park shuttles? We do not want to be walking too far but of course appreciate the free upgrade by Cabana Bay!
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ross.



Nothing is too far.  Maybe 3 minute walk?  The hotel isn't as big as something like Art of Animation.


----------



## RossS

damo said:


> Nothing is too far.  Maybe 3 minute walk?


Brilliant, thank you


----------



## georgina

RossS said:


> We had booked a standard room to stay at Cabana Bay, we had an email confirming that as it is our honeymoon, we have been upgraded from a standard room to a family suite interior entrance pool side.
> It does not face Volcano Bay, but it does face the pool area not necessarily the pool itself but the area of where the pool is.
> 
> Is there a massive difference between poolside and pool view? Is there anyone who has stayed at a poolside and have any photos? thank you
> 
> We are staying in the Continental tower, is this far from the park shuttles? We do not want to be walking too far but of course appreciate the free upgrade by Cabana Bay!


I had one of these upgrades a few weeks ago. I didn't take any photos. I think Poolside is just what they call all of the rooms facing the pool area, I've never seen anything called 'pool view'. The Continental building is not quite as long as the Americana, 3 segments instead of 4, so slightly less walk from the main elevators, although I was in the 3rd segment. I had a view of the far end of the pool and the hot tub. Being a grumpy old lady I was a bit put off by the music and noise coming from the pool area (it is open until 11 PM). I was on the 7th floor.

It's a bit farther from the shuttle bus than the Americana bldg, but as Damo mentioned, not too far really.


----------



## RossS

Brilliant thank you for the info


----------



## hsmamato2

damo said:


> Nothing is too far.  Maybe 3 minute walk?  The hotel isn't as big as something like Art of Animation.


really? good to know....all the maps I've been looking at make it look sooooooo huge....I was starting to get intimidated by the size of the place


----------



## hhoope01

While Cabana Bay has more rooms (2200 rooms compared to 1984 rooms for Art of Animation), those rooms are spread out over 37 acres.  The Art of Animation is spread out over 87 acres making it more than twice as large.


----------



## damo

hsmamato2 said:


> really? good to know....all the maps I've been looking at make it look sooooooo huge....I was starting to get intimidated by the size of the place



I walked from one end of the resort to the other in 5 minutes.  The lobby is in the middle and rooms are at either side of the lobby.


----------



## klangl6

Just got home today from a quick weekend trip. We loved everything about the resort. Staff was wonderful, beds comfy, room clean. We had a great view of Volcano Bay.

But...this resort must have been done with cheap construction. In our room, the faucet on the tub was coming from the wall, the wall molding was messed up (pics attached). In the halls, you could see the drywall cracking and crumbling. This was definitely a bummer because everything about the resort was great.


----------



## hsmamato2

hhoope01 said:


> While Cabana Bay has more rooms (2200 rooms compared to 1984 rooms for Art of Animation), those rooms are spread out over 37 acres.  The Art of Animation is spread out over 87 acres making it more than twice as large.





damo said:


> I walked from one end of the resort to the other in 5 minutes.  The lobby is in the middle and rooms are at either side of the lobby.


Whattttt! I'm glad I found this info here! This sounds WAY better than I had originally thought! I've walked the AoA grounds,and this sounds way more appealing to me!


----------



## poohbear8

Is there a slushie machine in the dining area or on site anywhere? I know they are in the parks.


----------



## TommyJK

poohbear8 said:


> Is there a slushie machine in the dining area or on site anywhere? I know they are in the parks.



Yes.  There's one in the Bayliner diner.

Also, if you get the refillable cups at CB, you can use it on the slushies.


----------



## Disxuni

Came back from a trip that was last weekend and wanted to report that requested a standard pool view room. We didn't make requests as we thought one of the towers was where the rooms were only, but we got into Americana, third level. We got a view of the fire pits / seating areas outside. We weren't near the pool area so we couldn't see it. However, we were very close to the main area of where the restaurant and everything else is. All we had to do is walk about 10-20 feet to the elevator and land right at the dining area for Bayliner diner. Also, we noticed the room was smaller than the one we had previously.

We didn't mind as it was two of us, but if there was three as we planned we would have had to move since we wouldn't be able to fit a blow up mattress in the room we had. Also, we didn't mind as we were near everything. However, we like views and don't mind the walking.

Just letting others know if they want to have a view of the actual pool they would have to move further away from the hub. If Americana is their building that they would also need to be on the top floor for the best view. It doesn't matter for the opposite building, but for Americana the lazy river is right in front of Americana and the view of the lazy river itself is blocked with rocks, then after that trees block the view for a couple of levels. So, to get a clear view you'd have to be in the higher levels of that building.


----------



## Bethany10

Does anyone know if any of the Family suites connect to one another? or do they connect at all to a regular room type? Meaning the family suite would connect to a 2 queen room.


----------



## sandam1

I know that there are suites that connect to each other. Know the configuration of the suites and the standard rooms, I doubt that there are any that connect. there just isn't room in a standard room for a door.


----------



## Bethany10

sandam1 said:


> I know that there are suites that connect to each other. Know the configuration of the suites and the standard rooms, I doubt that there are any that connect. there just isn't room in a standard room for a door.


Thank you. I'm really looking for the magic part of the diagram that gets DH his room space while giving DS access to Volcano Bay and me a room with a "kitchen area" and yes, I use that term loosely.


----------



## Disxuni

The family suites are essentially a little kitchenette area, a pull out sofa, and then a private partition and then two queen beds and the bathroom. Suites are not separate rooms from what I've heard/seen online. As for whether there are rooms that have a door that connect to another room I don't know. I've been in two standards personally and neither had a conjoining room.


----------



## jacksdadcan

I just had a look through my photos from our Nov 18 trip and can confirm some family suites do have conjoining rooms.  We were in the Continental building if that helps.


----------



## starlionblue

klangl6 said:


> Just got home today from a quick weekend trip. We loved everything about the resort. Staff was wonderful, beds comfy, room clean. We had a great view of Volcano Bay.
> 
> But...this resort must have been done with cheap construction. In our room, the faucet on the tub was coming from the wall, the wall molding was messed up (pics attached). In the halls, you could see the drywall cracking and crumbling. This was definitely a bummer because everything about the resort was great.



Hope nothing was leaking. I found my room up to par with Disney brand hotels but I think muggle housekeeping needs to improve a bit. They somehow overlooked two LOONG hairs on the mattress cover. I decided not to spend time complaining and tossed them into the trash can. The sheets underneath were clean. The coffee maker probably had been wiped clean or is never used. I suspect the latter as it was absolutely squeaky clean inside. Overall, the room was better than I was expecting. I guess you got a very popular room. What building was it in? Mine was on the top floor of the Americana wing facing Volcano Bay.


----------



## yellowfish78

If we bring our own pool floats do they have to be the round style?  I'm not saying I'm bringing a giant pink flamingo, but like the hammock style with inflatable sides for the adults and rings for the kids...


----------



## klangl6

starlionblue said:


> Hope nothing was leaking. I found my room up to par with Disney brand hotels but I think muggle housekeeping needs to improve a bit. They somehow overlooked two LOONG hairs on the mattress cover. I decided not to spend time complaining and tossed them into the trash can. The sheets underneath were clean. The coffee maker probably had been wiped clean or is never used. I suspect the latter as it was absolutely squeaky clean inside. Overall, the room was better than I was expecting. I guess you got a very popular room. What building was it in? Mine was on the top floor of the Americana wing facing Volcano Bay.


We were on the 6th floor of the Americana building.


----------



## Disxuni

yellowfish78 said:


> If we bring our own pool floats do they have to be the round style?  I'm not saying I'm bringing a giant pink flamingo, but like the hammock style with inflatable sides for the adults and rings for the kids...



I think someone said previously they accept other round rafts. Since that's true I would believe perhaps noodles. However, I'm not sure about a hammock style by itself, but you can try, I'm thinking more than likely something along the lines of what they already sell, or at least size. The "doughnut" rafts they sell are single, not double attached. The lazy river isn't massive. Also, floats are not required for the lazy river, just in case you're worried about that.


----------



## monica9

We will be here in November! Our first UO trip!


----------



## yellowfish78

Disxuni said:


> I think someone said previously they accept other round rafts. Since that's true I would believe perhaps noodles. However, I'm not sure about a hammock style by itself, but you can try, I'm thinking more than likely something along the lines of what they already sell, or at least size. The "doughnut" rafts they sell are single, not double attached. The lazy river isn't massive. Also, floats are not required for the lazy river, just in case you're worried about that.


the first time I stayed there I ended up buying some rings for my kids...this year (cross fingers) we will bring cheap ones for the kids and comfy ones for us.  I'll stick with the small hammock style and try it.


----------



## kbelle8995

I miss this hotel so much.  I love it.  Especially the Lazy River


----------



## georgina

kbelle8995 said:


> I miss this hotel so much.  I love it.  Especially the Lazy River


I was just thinking the same thing! Stayed 5 nights in Feb, had to cancel my May trip, not sure when I will get back there. Could be more than a year, but my AP will get extended into Feb 2021 so who knows? Very sad.


----------



## disneyjr77

The last time we were at CB was 2017.  We got our resort refillable mug, the pool refillable mugs and our coke freestyle...all with the intention of being able to use them on our next trip.  Can we use them still? I didn't put the resort and freestyle ones in the dishwasher because of the chip.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

disneyjr77 said:


> The last time we were at CB was 2017.  We got our resort refillable mug, the pool refillable mugs and our coke freestyle...all with the intention of being able to use them on our next trip.  Can we use them still? I didn't put the resort and freestyle ones in the dishwasher because of the chip. View attachment 497118




I was under the impression they are programmed for the duration of your stay. They might be able to reprogram them with a fee or just get new ones.


----------



## disneyjr77

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I was under the impression they are programmed for the duration of your stay. They might be able to reprogram them with a fee or just get new ones.


I should have said reactivated. I know we'll have to pay something, i just don't want all those cups lol. I guess we'll find out in 2 weeks


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

disneyjr77 said:


> I should have said reactivated. I know we'll have to pay something, i just don't want all those cups lol. I guess we'll find out in 2 weeks




Have a great time check back and let us know how things are if you get a chance!!!


----------



## ronpaladino

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Have a great time check back and let us know how things are if you get a chance!!!





disneyjr77 said:


> I should have said reactivated. I know we'll have to pay something, i just don't want all those cups lol. I guess we'll find out in 2 weeks


The only problem with the pool mugs is they have a new lid that better accommodates paper straws which are wider. You can still use the older mugs but you have to squeeze the straws to get them in. Can I recommend bringing your own stainless steel straws anyway. The paper ones for the lack of a better word suck.


----------



## disneyjr77

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Have a great time check back and let us know how things are if you get a chance!!!



Thanks, I definitely will!



ronpaladino said:


> The only problem with the pool mugs is they have a new lid that better accommodates paper straws which are wider. You can still use the older mugs but you have to squeeze the straws to get them in. Can I recommend bringing your own stainless steel straws anyway. The paper ones for the lack of a better word suck.



Thanks for the reminder about stainless straws!  I have a collapsible one in my Amazon cart to buy for the trip.  I hate the paper straws, but understand why they have them.  We still have the plastic straw that came with our pool mugs, so that's a plus.  

I'm curious to see how they're going to work the soda/coffee areas.

I'm so excited and can't wait.  We're looking forward to a more relaxing time the limited hours will make us have.  We had already planned on only doing 4 park days, but they were full days with pool days in between...but this will be a whole other adventure.  Cabana Bay is our Universal home away from home.


----------



## macraven

ronpaladino said:


> The only problem with the pool mugs is they have a new lid that better accommodates paper straws which are wider. You can still use the older mugs but you have to squeeze the straws to get them in. Can I recommend bringing your own stainless steel straws anyway. The paper ones for the lack of a better word suck.


Perfect word for those paper straws!
I hate shredded paper in my soda.....which usually happens unless I bring plastic straws from home.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Perfect word for those paper straws!
> I hate shredded paper in my soda.....which usually happens unless I bring plastic straws from home.



I usually drink right from my cup.......

My wife always washes our lids and the cup, we don’t usually get them at Universal, but usually always get them at Disney, I believe they are included with the dining plan.

Universal we are typically club level so grab drinks and stuff from the lounge whenever we need them, as long as it’s open.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Perfect word for those paper straws!
> I hate shredded paper in my soda.....which usually happens unless I bring plastic straws from home.



Yep......I always now bring a pack of plastic straws to use everywhere that has the paper ones....which is almost every bar and restaurant now anyway. 

I used up 4 paper straws with one frozen drink once......nah, no more paper straws for me. 

Won`t use the metal ones either....yuk.......


----------



## Polyonmymind

disneyjr77 said:


> I should have said reactivated. I know we'll have to pay something, i just don't want all those cups lol. I guess we'll find out in 2 weeks



add me to the list of inquiring minds.  I will be at Cabana Bay July 8-11.   Any news will be good news from you!


----------



## boogiechoogie

will anyone be staying there in june before the 18th? my family arrives on the 18th. so im wondering if the food court stations will be open to serve food like usual? like the typical usual each station having the type of food on the menu for that station that u choose to order or will they only have some sort of pre packeged foods with hardly any choices?


----------



## macraven

boogiechoogie said:


> will anyone be staying there in june before the 18th? my family arrives on the 18th. so im wondering if the food court stations will be open to serve food like usual? like the typical usual each station having the type of food on the menu for that station that u choose to order or will they only have some sort of pre packeged foods with hardly any choices?


That as a great question and hope those that stay at the onsite hotels can share info about it

Hotels open  June 2 so some basic info will start to be shared by others.

If you check the sticky thread. “When are you going” some peeps always list their dates and share info to help others .
Maybe pm them for info about the food and hotel menu

If no one answers your questions, call the hotel and staff will be able to help find the answer for you.


----------



## disneyjr77

Has anyone stayed here in the last week?  I was just wondering how things were looking/running/available, you know all the usual questions people are asking


----------



## ricosuave

The big pool with the water slide is closed, so the lazy river and smaller pool are the only ones open.


----------



## karalecia26

We have a family suite exterior entry booked for July 2-6 and just watches a vlog that they were staying at CBBR and that side of the resort wasn’t open along with that pool.  I went and checked and noticed that those rooms are no longer bookable for our dates (and out longer) so wondering what they are going to do with our reservation.


----------



## Polyonmymind

I presume they will move you to an interior family suite.  Either the American or Continental building.   I will be there beginning July 8th.


----------



## karalecia26

That is kind of what I was thinking.  It is just kind of funny that I did just book this trip just over a week ago and that was an option and once parks opened it is no longer an option.  Just can’t wait to get there!  It has been a long few months!


----------



## EveDallas

Are the ice machines working?


----------



## dawnball

Polyonmymind said:


> I presume they will move you to an interior family suite.  Either the American or Continental building.   I will be there beginning July 8th.


Well that sucks. I intentionally booked an exterior corridor so that we could open the door to get fresh air.


----------



## yellowfish78

I just checked this for my August dates and it's the same - no exterior room available.  I hope that may change soon; we like have the bedroom away from the window so its darker for longer kid sleep.


----------



## TheGatekeeper

EveDallas said:


> Are the ice machines working?


yes.


----------



## NettieNolan

Any idea when the big pool with the slide will be opened back up? Also, is the bowling alley open?  Thanks!


----------



## disneyjr77

NettieNolan said:


> Any idea when the big pool with the slide will be opened back up? Also, is the bowling alley open?  Thanks!


The bowling alley is open.  I'm not sure about the slide pool


----------



## ShadeDK

Adding to the previous post - bowling is open and groups are assigned every other lane for social distancing (no sharing an adjacent lane or ball return with another group).  That means a maximum of five groups bowling at any time.  

My understanding is that Buildings 1-3 (along with the slide pool area) remained closed at initial reopening.  I would expect the pool on that side to open when the rest of the buildings do.


----------



## yellowfish78

Exterior rooms are (again) available for August.


----------



## serene56

What’s the difference between in interior and exterior.    Wonder if I prefer one over the otger


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

serene56 said:


> What’s the difference between in interior and exterior.    Wonder if I prefer one over the otger



Interior you would enter your room from inside the resort, exterior is from outside, like most Disney value or mod resorts.


----------



## serene56

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Interior you would enter your room from inside the resort, exterior is from outside, like most Disney value or mod resorts.


         Thank you.   That’s a good way of looking at it.     I’m now booked at endless summer for august.   But was looking at making the change to cabana bay.  But the reasons I was looking to change.  That stuff is closed.   The pool slide.     Exterior room.   Food court


----------



## yellowfish78

serene56 said:


> Thank you.   That’s a good way of looking at it.     I’m now booked at endless summer for august.   But was looking at making the change to cabana bay.  But the reasons I was looking to change.  That stuff is closed.   The pool slide.     Exterior room.   Food court


I'm hoping that if the exterior rooms are opened, then they should also be opening the pool and slide as well.  We can hope - but we don't arrive until August.


----------



## serene56

yellowfish78 said:


> I'm hoping that if the exterior rooms are opened, then they should also be opening the pool and slide as well.  We can hope - but we don't arrive until August.


  We arrive August 23.   So I will keep an eye on that.   Also the park hours. We have a 3 park unlimited ticket.  If that water park stays open later I’ll stay at endless summer and just go to the water park later


----------



## kbelle8995

I love Cabana Bay but does anyone else feel it needs some refreshing especially the rooms.  Just some new fabrics some freshing up on the furniture.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

kbelle8995 said:


> I love Cabana Bay but does anyone else feel it needs some refreshing especially the rooms.  Just some new fabrics some freshing up on the furniture.




Cabana opened in the spring of 2014 I believe it was March.

So having 6 years of wear I suppose it could use a refresh in some areas, I’m not up on the rooms at Cabana but even at most of the places my family stays some have gone through refurbs over the past 2-5 years and some are already showing wear, it’s normal.

Given the current situation in the world, I don’t see them doing anything about it right away.


I read somewhere some folks staying at a recently refurbed Portofino room didn’t even realize they were in a refurbished room, prior to covid closure.


----------



## ricosuave

I wanted to report back on our stay.  We went the week of the 29th.  Stayed in the Continental Bldg, 6th floor in an interior family suite, very close to the lobby.  Room 4610.  It overlooked the sandy beach chair area before you get to the pool.  Upon check in, they let you know that you can text for anything that you need.  Loved the temp checks in the lobby and also by the bus stop.  Lots of hand sanitizer everywhere and the hotel was very clean.

ROOM:
Overall, the room was clean.  Fabric on the sofa and chairs were pretty worn and dingy.  We pulled out the sofa bed and the sheet had crumbs all over it.  Looked like it wasn't changed from previous guests.  We texted the front desk for new sheets and also had to ask for pillows and blanket since there was not one in the closet for the sofa bed.  They brought it up within 5 minutes.  Text feature was awesome.  Fridge was pretty large and we liked having the kitchenette area.

You can hear EVERYTHING.  We sleep with a white noise machine and still woke up at 7:30 am (on the dot!) every single morning to groundskeepers using backpack blowers.  They use them for a good hour.  We heard the adjoining rooms using their microwave, hairdryer and yelling at their kids.  We had to text the front desk on Thurs. night at midnight because they were letting their kids run the halls.  It's definitely quieter during the week and the crowds start coming on Thursday afternoon.  You could tell just by looking at the pool from our window.  Way more people on the weekends. 

The maids did not wear masks, which surprised me.  When we were there, they left the carts outs and guests pretty much grabbed what they needed.  I'm not sure if this was done on purpose.  The text messaging worked so well and you are able to just text when you checkout.  It was so convenient.

POOL:
We thought we would LOVE the pool and were a little disappointed.  The lazy river was pretty dirty with leaves and visible dirt at the bottom.  We bought our own round rafts at Walmart and my mom bought a hammock style one.  They had no issues blowing them up for us, which was really nice.  The Cabana Bay floats ranged in price from around $7-$20. The pool float kiosk closed pretty early.  We also noticed a lot of guests left their garbage around their chairs which was pretty sad.  DO NOT leave your food for a second! There are a ton of crows that fly around and will steal food in a heartbeat.  The slide and main pool were only open on the weekends.

TIP- Store and stack your floats in your window and close the curtains at night.  We saw a few other rooms doing this and it worked great!

FOOD:
VERY limited menu before 5 pm.  Still limited after 5 in my opinion.  No refillable mugs. We didn't eat at the Bayliner one time.  My husband said he felt bad for families that didn't have a car available to go eat somewhere.  The food court was literally empty until Thursday night.

BUSSES:
Perfect!  There were times that we were the only ones on the bus.  We never waited once.  A bus was ALWAYS available and ready to go.  They also have staff at the bus stop to check temps and give out wristbands.

Overall, we loved how close we were to Volcano Bay.  It's the best waterpark that we have ever visited (and we've been to a lot of waterparks!).  Food was amazing too.  Pulled pork sandwich was so good!  We're going back next month and we're staying at Sapphire Falls.  We decided to take the boat back from Universal one day to SF and were blown away over how beautiful it was.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ricosuave said:


> I wanted to report back on our stay.  We went the week of the 29th.  Stayed in the Continental Bldg, 6th floor in an interior family suite, very close to the lobby.  Room 4610.  It overlooked the sandy beach chair area before you get to the pool.  Upon check in, they let you know that you can text for anything that you need.  Loved the temp checks in the lobby and also by the bus stop.  Lots of hand sanitizer everywhere and the hotel was very clean.
> 
> ROOM:
> Overall, the room was clean.  Fabric on the sofa and chairs were pretty worn and dingy.  We pulled out the sofa bed and the sheet had crumbs all over it.  Looked like it wasn't changed from previous guests.  We texted the front desk for new sheets and also had to ask for pillows and blanket since there was not one in the closet for the sofa bed.  They brought it up within 5 minutes.  Text feature was awesome.  Fridge was pretty large and we liked having the kitchenette area.
> 
> You can hear EVERYTHING.  We sleep with a white noise machine and still woke up at 7:30 am (on the dot!) every single morning to groundskeepers using backpack blowers.  They use them for a good hour.  We heard the adjoining rooms using their microwave, hairdryer and yelling at their kids.  We had to text the front desk on Thurs. night at midnight because they were letting their kids run the halls.  It's definitely quieter during the week and the crowds start coming on Thursday afternoon.  You could tell just by looking at the pool from our window.  Way more people on the weekends.
> 
> The maids did not wear masks, which surprised me.  When we were there, they left the carts outs and guests pretty much grabbed what they needed.  I'm not sure if this was done on purpose.  The text messaging worked so well and you are able to just text when you checkout.  It was so convenient.
> 
> POOL:
> We thought we would LOVE the pool and were a little disappointed.  The lazy river was pretty dirty with leaves and visible dirt at the bottom.  We bought our own round rafts at Walmart and my mom bought a hammock style one.  They had no issues blowing them up for us, which was really nice.  The Cabana Bay floats ranged in price from around $7-$20. The pool float kiosk closed pretty early.  We also noticed a lot of guests left their garbage around their chairs which was pretty sad.  DO NOT leave your food for a second! There are a ton of crows that fly around and will steal food in a heartbeat.  The slide and main pool were only open on the weekends.
> 
> TIP- Store and stack your floats in your window and close the curtains at night.  We saw a few other rooms doing this and it worked great!
> 
> FOOD:
> VERY limited menu before 5 pm.  Still limited after 5 in my opinion.  No refillable mugs. We didn't eat at the Bayliner one time.  My husband said he felt bad for families that didn't have a car available to go eat somewhere.  The food court was literally empty until Thursday night.
> 
> BUSSES:
> Perfect!  There were times that we were the only ones on the bus.  We never waited once.  A bus was ALWAYS available and ready to go.  They also have staff at the bus stop to check temps and give out wristbands.
> 
> Overall, we loved how close we were to Volcano Bay.  It's the best waterpark that we have ever visited (and we've been to a lot of waterparks!).  Food was amazing too.  Pulled pork sandwich was so good!  We're going back next month and we're staying at Sapphire Falls.  We decided to take the boat back from Universal one day to SF and were blown away over how beautiful it was.



Thanks for the awesome review!!!

Sapphire is a beautiful resort, we’ve only stayed there once but we do love the place!!

Hope you have a great stay at Sapphire also!


----------



## schumigirl

ricosuave said:


> I wanted to report back on our stay.  We went the week of the 29th.  Stayed in the Continental Bldg, 6th floor in an interior family suite, very close to the lobby.  Room 4610.  It overlooked the sandy beach chair area before you get to the pool.  Upon check in, they let you know that you can text for anything that you need.  Loved the temp checks in the lobby and also by the bus stop.  Lots of hand sanitizer everywhere and the hotel was very clean.
> 
> ROOM:
> Overall, the room was clean.  Fabric on the sofa and chairs were pretty worn and dingy.  We pulled out the sofa bed and the sheet had crumbs all over it.  Looked like it wasn't changed from previous guests.  We texted the front desk for new sheets and also had to ask for pillows and blanket since there was not one in the closet for the sofa bed.  They brought it up within 5 minutes.  Text feature was awesome.  Fridge was pretty large and we liked having the kitchenette area.
> 
> You can hear EVERYTHING.  We sleep with a white noise machine and still woke up at 7:30 am (on the dot!) every single morning to groundskeepers using backpack blowers.  They use them for a good hour.  We heard the adjoining rooms using their microwave, hairdryer and yelling at their kids.  We had to text the front desk on Thurs. night at midnight because they were letting their kids run the halls.  It's definitely quieter during the week and the crowds start coming on Thursday afternoon.  You could tell just by looking at the pool from our window.  Way more people on the weekends.
> 
> The maids did not wear masks, which surprised me.  When we were there, they left the carts outs and guests pretty much grabbed what they needed.  I'm not sure if this was done on purpose.  The text messaging worked so well and you are able to just text when you checkout.  It was so convenient.
> 
> POOL:
> We thought we would LOVE the pool and were a little disappointed.  The lazy river was pretty dirty with leaves and visible dirt at the bottom.  We bought our own round rafts at Walmart and my mom bought a hammock style one.  They had no issues blowing them up for us, which was really nice.  The Cabana Bay floats ranged in price from around $7-$20. The pool float kiosk closed pretty early.  We also noticed a lot of guests left their garbage around their chairs which was pretty sad.  DO NOT leave your food for a second! There are a ton of crows that fly around and will steal food in a heartbeat.  The slide and main pool were only open on the weekends.
> 
> TIP- Store and stack your floats in your window and close the curtains at night.  We saw a few other rooms doing this and it worked great!
> 
> FOOD:
> VERY limited menu before 5 pm.  Still limited after 5 in my opinion.  No refillable mugs. We didn't eat at the Bayliner one time.  My husband said he felt bad for families that didn't have a car available to go eat somewhere.  The food court was literally empty until Thursday night.
> 
> BUSSES:
> Perfect!  There were times that we were the only ones on the bus.  We never waited once.  A bus was ALWAYS available and ready to go.  They also have staff at the bus stop to check temps and give out wristbands.
> 
> Overall, we loved how close we were to Volcano Bay.  It's the best waterpark that we have ever visited (and we've been to a lot of waterparks!).  Food was amazing too.  Pulled pork sandwich was so good!  We're going back next month and we're staying at Sapphire Falls.  We decided to take the boat back from Universal one day to SF and were blown away over how beautiful it was.



Nice review ricosuave. I`ve seen similar reviews on other sites too saying the same as to what you have reported here.

What a shame folks felt the need to leave garbage and food lying around.......you have to wonder about them. 

But, so glad to hear you had a lovely trip. I`ve never been to a waterpark in my life, but Volcano Bay does tempt us to visit at some point....even if just for the pulled pork sandwich 

You`ll love Sapphire Falls when you stay there I`m sure. It is so beautiful and we always enjoy our stays there.....make sure you visit Strong Water Bar......best bar in the whole of Universal Orlando......drinks and food are exceptional.

Thanks for the review.....it`s always lovely when folks come back and tell us how their trip was......


----------



## ricosuave

schumigirl said:


> Nice review ricosuave. I`ve seen similar reviews on other sites too saying the same as to what you have reported here.
> 
> What a shame folks felt the need to leave garbage and food lying around.......you have to wonder about them.
> 
> But, so glad to hear you had a lovely trip. I`ve never been to a waterpark in my life, but Volcano Bay does tempt us to visit at some point....even if just for the pulled pork sandwich
> 
> You`ll love Sapphire Falls when you stay there I`m sure. It is so beautiful and we always enjoy our stays there.....make sure you visit Strong Water Bar......best bar in the whole of Universal Orlando......drinks and food are exceptional.
> 
> Thanks for the review.....it`s always lovely when folks come back and tell us how their trip was......


Actually your review last year helped with the decision!  You had awesome pics and lots of info!


----------



## schumigirl

ricosuave said:


> Actually your review last year helped with the decision!  You had awesome pics and lots of info!



Awww that is so lovely to hear!! Thank you for saying that.

I`m sure you won`t regret your choice.......please let us know how that trip goes too, we always wish more folks would come back and let us know how the trip went


----------



## only hope

Is there a microwave available in the food court for guest use for food _not _purchased? We like to bring oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## Disxuni

Decided to go for the 4th of July weekend to mainly hang out/party in our room, perhaps spend some time at the pool, but that got diminished significantly due to the amount of people who were in the pool and pool area. 

It seems when it comes to the pool area there are no rules other than regular pool rules. It would be one thing if people knew what personal space was, but no one did, so we didn't stay long in the one time we went to the pool. One of many things that made me uncomfortable (cause I don't want this post as long as it already might be) is that a boy was literally right behind my friend's raft his face basically touching the raft. I pulled it away, only to discover he kept coming along which implied he either kept moving with it, or was holding onto it another way I was unsure of. Probably about 10. After about 10-20 seconds of me pulling and me staring into his soul I think he got the message so he left go. Was that couple near by his parents? I don't know. Either way, 1) you're creepy 2) you're on top of us and have no mask 3) why isn't your parents watching you and saying anything and if those aren't your parents, once again, why aren't your parents watching you and saying anything? Also note, it is *not *a requirement in the pool area (whether in the pool / beach) to wear a mask and I believe it is the only place that it is not required.

They have sanitizer just about everywhere, especially outside of the elevators. We heard that they frequently clean them as well. As for cleaning the rooms, I didn't see maids without masks on, even when they brought us stuff they had them on, also, they wait 24-48 hrs prior to cleaning a room. So, not only they are thorough in cleaning, but you definitely won't be staying in a room that was occupied the previous night. They are also diligent about keeping it that way, because when we went to our first room we requested to get a higher level room (as we requested a higher level room and gave us 2nd floor, pool view, which ended up being a tree view). We also still managed to get a new room by 12pm (we requested early check-in and did come quite early prior to this). While at the desk, the person helping us called to make sure to let them know it was no longer clean. I felt bad, but even though we didn't do, or stay in the room, it still had to be flagged I suppose. At least they want to be safe and certain for future guests.

They have people in two separate areas to temperature check. So not that many entrances and exits. However, you can still go under the radar and not get checked. I won't get into details on how that can happen as I don't want people to test that, or anything, doubt it anyone will, but just in case I won't give ideas. As I found a flaw about certain things when I got there. However, all in all, very diligent in cleaning and social distancing marks. In the eating area they had someone to assist with doing drinks and handing out condiments which was good.

Just a general warning for people going period (whether during this pandemic, or not) that the pool closes for ridiculously long if there is a storm. We noticed that it will barely storm and seems to close for hours. I know it's if they detect lightening within 15 miles they close, but it seemed ridiculous sometimes how long the pool would be closed to the guests from what we've seen in our room. So just a warning to those who enjoy the resorts for pool time!

@only hope I do not recall seeing one, but someone else can verify if they recall either. I only definitely know the family rooms have microwaves.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Disxuni said:


> Decided to go for the 4th of July weekend to mainly hang out/party in our room, perhaps spend some time at the pool, but that got diminished significantly due to the amount of people who were in the pool and pool area.
> 
> It seems when it comes to the pool area there are no rules other than regular pool rules. It would be one thing if people knew what personal space was, but no one did, so we didn't stay long in the one time we went to the pool. One of many things that made me uncomfortable (cause I don't want this post as long as it already might be) is that a boy was literally right behind my friend's raft his face basically touching the raft. I pulled it away, only to discover he kept coming along which implied he either kept moving with it, or was holding onto it another way I was unsure of. Probably about 10. After about 10-20 seconds of me pulling and me staring into his soul I think he got the message so he left go. Was that couple near by his parents? I don't know. Either way, 1) you're creepy 2) you're on top of us and have no mask 3) why isn't your parents watching you and saying anything and if those aren't your parents, once again, why aren't your parents watching you and saying anything? Also note, it is *not *a requirement in the pool area (whether in the pool / beach) to wear a mask and I believe it is the only place that it is not required.
> 
> They have sanitizer just about everywhere, especially outside of the elevators. We heard that they frequently clean them as well. As for cleaning the rooms, I didn't see maids without masks on, even when they brought us stuff they had them on, also, they wait 24-48 hrs prior to cleaning a room. So, not only they are thorough in cleaning, but you definitely won't be staying in a room that was occupied the previous night. They are also diligent about keeping it that way, because when we went to our first room we requested to get a higher level room (as we requested a higher level room and gave us 2nd floor, pool view, which ended up being a tree view). We also still managed to get a new room by 12pm (we requested early check-in and did come quite early prior to this). While at the desk, the person helping us called to make sure to let them know it was no longer clean. I felt bad, but even though we didn't do, or stay in the room, it still had to be flagged I suppose. At least they want to be safe and certain for future guests.
> 
> They have people in two separate areas to temperature check. So not that many entrances and exits. However, you can still go under the radar and not get checked. I won't get into details on how that can happen as I don't want people to test that, or anything, doubt it anyone will, but just in case I won't give ideas. As I found a flaw about certain things when I got there. However, all in all, very diligent in cleaning and social distancing marks. In the eating area they had someone to assist with doing drinks and handing out condiments which was good.
> 
> Just a general warning for people going period (whether during this pandemic, or not) that the pool closes for ridiculously long if there is a storm. We noticed that it will barely storm and seems to close for hours. I know it's if they detect lightening within 15 miles they close, but it seemed ridiculous sometimes how long the pool would be closed to the guests from what we've seen in our room. So just a warning to those who enjoy the resorts for pool time!
> 
> @only hope I do not recall seeing one, but someone else can verify if they recall either. I only definitely know the family rooms have microwaves.



I think the rule is 30 minutes without lightning within 15 miles.

Thanks for posting and look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## NightFury326

Disxuni said:


> Just a general warning for people going period (whether during this pandemic, or not) that the pool closes for ridiculously long if there is a storm. We noticed that it will barely storm and seems to close for hours. I know it's if they detect lightening within 15 miles they close, but it seemed ridiculous sometimes how long the pool would be closed to the guests from what we've seen in our room. So just a warning to those who enjoy the resorts for pool time!



I have a weather station and you'd be surprised how much lightning a small storm can generate. I've seen storms that seem to produce non-stop lightning for hours in the same area.


----------



## mm1186

Florida is full of storms, year round. So it is always a gamble.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mm1186 said:


> Florida is full of storms, year round. So it is always a gamble.



What’s weird though is times of year you expect excessive storm’s you pack your ponchos and they end up collecting dust. Then when you think you’re all clear and shorts and t shirts will be good you need a parka suitable for an Alaskan adventure.

I live in the Midwest and am accustomed to varying weather, Florida is in it’s on world though.

Funny we will be calling it home in the future.....


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Does anyone know if both pools are open now? Also, is there a size limit on pool floats?


----------



## LSUfan4444

Does anyone have a recent picture of the coffee pots in a family suite? Is it the pre-filled filter packets, ground or k-cups/pods?

Since I'm driving i may just take my own pot with me for simplicity.


----------



## Polyonmymind

They are not K-Cups, but the pod shaped packages.  There is a Starbucks in the main lobby.   Hope you enjoy Cabana Bay, it's a very fun resort.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Awesome...thanks


----------



## LSUfan4444

Does the lazy river have floats to use for free like a water park or do you need to buy one/bring your own?


----------



## CJK

LSUfan4444 said:


> Does the lazy river have floats to use for free like a water park or do you need to buy one/bring your own?


Buy one or bring your own.


----------



## yellowfish78

Are both pools open currently?  Also, can we pool hop?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

yellowfish78 said:


> Are both pools open currently?  Also, can we pool hop?




I was told by a friend that the courtyard pool is open Friday Saturday and Sunday, now that I post this that will naturally change though......

Covid has had some pool hoping on pause.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

only hope said:


> Is there a microwave available in the food court for guest use for food _not _purchased? We like to bring oatmeal for breakfast.



I’m curious about this sort of thing too.  We have a family suite next month, so have a microwave but I also remember they used to have milk/creamer out for coffee and a toaster, and I was curious if anyone knew of any of these amenities are available now


----------



## LSUfan4444

I have heard no on a toaster so we are bringing our own..not sure about creamer but I would expect that have the non dairy powder packets so we are planning on bringing some milk.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have heard no on a toaster so we are bringing our own..not sure about creamer but I would expect that have the non dairy powder packets so we are planning on bringing some milk.



It certainly makes sense to not have them out, was just wishful thinking!  We’re going to do a Publix delivery so will definitely just get some milk that way.  I like creamer, but I can do without. My husband will only do milk.  Neither of us are powdered creamer fans.  A toaster I could also do without, though if it was available I would utilize


----------



## captaindavidhook

I would like to know is it worth getting a view Volcano Bay View? I know you pay a little more but I am curious is it really worth it?


----------



## Disxuni

captaindavidhook said:


> I would like to know is it worth getting a view Volcano Bay View? I know you pay a little more but I am curious is it really worth it?



If you do, I would recommend asking for a high level room and arrive insanely early that way you can remind them of your room request and that you are willing to wait for a high level room to ensure you have the best view. For our first and third trip, we arrived between 8-8:30AM.

I state this as we always request a pool view room (I want to do a VB one someday) and have learned through trial and error that you have to be more specific in order to get a _good _pool view room. I would imagine it would be the same for VB that the higher you are the better view you have.

The* first *time we arrived very early and happened to be lucky to get an amazing view (one of the towers and on the 8th floor) and learned through our second trip you have to be more specific and arrive early to get one. As the* second *time we were asked if we preferred a building (only time we were asked this and we said no since we assumed the towers were the only rooms that offered this time of room) we ended up getting a room that was not that high and the only thing we viewed were the lawn chairs. We were close to the lobby which was nice, but we do not mind the walking and would rather have the view.* Third* time, we requested for a high level room (on the reservation), but due to arriving early they automatically put us in the first available room which was very low and our view was blocked by trees. This time we definitely wanted our pool view, so we did request another and that we would like a higher level room and we were willing to wait for it. We were in a new room by 12.

In conclusion, that is why I recommend that you simply show up to remind them, but _also_ state you're willing to wait (that way you don't get a random VB room just because they want you to get a room immediately to satisfy you) that way if you arrive early enough you're more than likely to get the first room available that you'd want and you may wait, but you'll be getting it much sooner than normal check in time as well as be more guaranteed to get your request since you arrived so early.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Is galaxy bowling alley open or closed due to covid?  Just booked a 5 night stay for November and I know things can change but just thought I would check noa


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

FinnsMom7 said:


> Is galaxy bowling alley open or closed due to covid?  Just booked a 5 night stay for November and I know things can change but just thought I would check noa



It was open during our recent stay.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Decided to say who cares and move from offsite DoubleTree to CBBR - 2020 has been enough I am not trying to cheap out and be off property with a pool I can't/won't use for a few $$.  So I booked poolside standard, so excited to check out this resort.  I just hope Covid doesn't have tons of stuff closed/restricted like I am hearing at lots of WDW properties.
2 questions:
is the pool heated enough to go in mid/end Nov? 
the pool bar cup, is it allowed inside the pool area? sitting on the ledge with feet in? I know in WDW that is a major no no but never used a pool at UO properties. 

Anyone going or there now anything major to note? I know come Nov anything could change, I am just hoping its less restrictions not more.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

FinnsMom7 said:


> Decided to say who cares and move from offsite DoubleTree to CBBR - 2020 has been enough I am not trying to cheap out and be off property with a pool I can't/won't use for a few $$.  So I booked poolside standard, so excited to check out this resort.  I just hope Covid doesn't have tons of stuff closed/restricted like I am hearing at lots of WDW properties.
> 2 questions:
> is the pool heated enough to go in mid/end Nov?
> the pool bar cup, is it allowed inside the pool area? sitting on the ledge with feet in? I know in WDW that is a major no no but never used a pool at UO properties.
> 
> Anyone going or there now anything major to note? I know come Nov anything could change, I am just hoping its less restrictions not more.



So we just stayed here recently and we were SURPRISED with what this resort has to offer, especially for what I paid to stay here!!!

The pool and lazy river are heated, they were plenty warm on our trip even though it was hot I did ask if they were heated because they did seem warmer then normal.

Drinks in the pool, I can’t say for sure here as I enjoyed ALL of mine outside of the pool, however at HR I’m the guy known for standing in the middle of the pool with one of those drinks with little umbrellas or fruit attached at the top!!!!!!!

They do love me at HR and I love them though......our home away from home!

I hope you have a great stay here, walking to VB was really an AWESOME benefit also!


Oh the Brazilian Beef at Bayliner was SURPRISINGLY AWESOME also!


----------



## yellowfish78

Does the resort allow grocery delivery?  I'm assuming that we have to meet the delivery person in person now.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I've used Amazon Prime Now in the past for Disney but wasn't sure if there was a better option available.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

yellowfish78 said:


> Does the resort allow grocery delivery?  I'm assuming that we have to meet the delivery person in person now.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I've used Amazon Prime Now in the past for Disney but wasn't sure if there was a better option available.




Yes we met our delivery person out front, we used Instacart.


----------



## yellowfish78

I understand suites get disposable bowls and plasticware - can standard rooms request these too?


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

Looking at a stay at Christmas time: Dec 20-25. If the parks reach capacity will we be allowed in as onsite guests? Thanks!


----------



## jdrum3

IncredibleboysMom said:


> Looking at a stay at Christmas time: Dec 20-25. If the parks reach capacity will we be allowed in as onsite guests? Thanks!


You will show keys to room and receive “priority entry,” but still have to go through a line.


----------



## akayek31

So I am at Pop now and the beds are killing my back.  Are the beds at cabana better than Pop Century?


----------



## SwanVT2

How are the beds at Cabana? I have read in reviews that they are hard/uncomfortable? Also, what is the noise level at this hotel?  I am a light sleeper. Otherwise, the lazy river and theme looks really fun! Thanks!


----------



## akayek31

SwanVT2 said:


> How are the beds at Cabana? I have read in reviews that they are hard/uncomfortable? Also, what is the noise level at this hotel?  I am a light sleeper. Otherwise, the lazy river and theme looks really fun! Thanks!


The beds were better than Pop.  I am a heavy sleeper except when the beds are not good!  I loved Cabana Bay but still hurt my back.  I guess it is because I am used to an adjustable bed.


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

only hope said:


> Is there a microwave available in the food court for guest use for food _not _purchased? We like to bring oatmeal for breakfast.


I didn't see that this was ever answered. Can someone who knows please answer? We opted for two standard rooms rather than the family suite (3 teenage boys) and are trying to figure out breakfast. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

IncredibleboysMom said:


> I didn't see that this was ever answered. Can someone who knows please answer? We opted for two standard rooms rather than the family suite (3 teenage boys) and are trying to figure out breakfast. Thanks!


You might want to contact the hotel directly about your question.
Don’t know if microwaves are still unavailable since hotels have scaled back due to the virus.

You said your plans are for next month and I have not read any hotel updates for your December dates stay.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Staying here 12/23-12/26 and if anyone's there now, would love to know if both pools have been open over the Thanksgiving holiday & if the Bayliner Diner has been open regular hours with their full menu offerings.

TIA!


----------



## pigletgirl

Can you walk from CB to Volcano Bay?


----------



## DL1WDW2

I’m here now in Continental Building / pool view wit lazy river open. The other pool off main lobby is open on Sat& Sunday’s.
Just had breakfast & dinner here today . The fresh made omelette w/ fresh spinach & bacon & sausage, so good ! Tonight for dinner I had chicken noodle soup and side of children’s grilled cheese w/ homemade potato chips! Also really good .Also my son ordered the Brazilian Beef w/ rice and jokingly said he thought it was his favorite meal for all of this area... We live in Celebrarion nearby. I took a bite & it was really tasty & tender.
And so much fun at the theme parks with 2 examples of Universal Team Members giving us immediate Sorry but I will fix it for you .
I mean Universal is totally outshining Disney in so many ways!
Having the best time .
Thank You Universal Studios Orlando!
Happy Wholidays .

The POP Warner Cheer & Dance Teams are here this weekendtoo!
P.S. I will be back 12/23-12/28 with my grandkids first visit Universal !
I love Cabana Bay Beach Resort at Universal!
Excellent bus service too...


----------



## DL1WDW2

And make a reservation for picture with Grinch . Booked all the way thru Monday!
We didn’t buy the picture $35 but Grinch is so entertaining. Normally I am too shy but Grinch has big heart!
I told him I loved him & he said he loved me too meaning himself ... haha


----------



## schumigirl

DL1WDW2 said:


> I’m here now in Continental Building / pool view wit lazy river open. The other pool off main lobby is open on Sat& Sunday’s.
> Just had breakfast & dinner here today . The fresh made omelette w/ fresh spinach & bacon & sausage, so good ! Tonight for dinner I had chicken noodle soup and side of children’s grilled cheese w/ homemade potato chips! Also really good .Also my son ordered the Brazilian Beef w/ rice and jokingly said he thought it was his favorite meal for all of this area... We live in Celebrarion nearby. I took a bite & it was really tasty & tender.
> And so much fun at the theme parks with 2 examples of Universal Team Members giving us immediate Sorry but I will fix it for you .
> I mean Universal is totally outshining Disney in so many ways!
> Having the best time .
> Thank You Universal Studios Orlando!
> Happy Wholidays .
> 
> The POP Warner Cheer & Dance Teams are here this weekendtoo!
> P.S. I will be back 12/23-12/28 with my grandkids first visit Universal !
> I love Cabana Bay Beach Resort at Universal!
> Excellent bus service too...View attachment 542106



Glad to hear you`re having such a lovely trip and another one soon to look forward to......

Everyone says the buses are brilliant, good to see they`re consistently reliable.


----------



## hhoope01

pigletgirl said:


> Can you walk from CB to Volcano Bay?


Depending on your room, you could almost reach out through your window and touch VB.  

Given they are literally next to each other, CB has its own "special" VB entrance.


----------



## DL1WDW2

VB is closed for the season


----------



## DoryGirl1963

pigletgirl said:


> Can you walk from CB to Volcano Bay?


Volcano Bay is literally right next to Cabana Bay, so yep, easy walk & a primary reason lots of folks choose to stay at CBBR. It's closed now until I think March - not sure what dates you're looking at so wanted to make sure you knew that .


----------



## DoryGirl1963

DL1WDW2 said:


> I’m here now in Continental Building / pool view wit lazy river open. The other pool off main lobby is open on Sat& Sunday’s.
> Just had breakfast & dinner here today . The fresh made omelette w/ fresh spinach & bacon & sausage, so good ! Tonight for dinner I had chicken noodle soup and side of children’s grilled cheese w/ homemade potato chips! Also really good .Also my son ordered the Brazilian Beef w/ rice and jokingly said he thought it was his favorite meal for all of this area... We live in Celebrarion nearby. I took a bite & it was really tasty & tender.
> And so much fun at the theme parks with 2 examples of Universal Team Members giving us immediate Sorry but I will fix it for you .
> I mean Universal is totally outshining Disney in so many ways!
> Having the best time .
> Thank You Universal Studios Orlando!
> Happy Wholidays .
> 
> The POP Warner Cheer & Dance Teams are here this weekendtoo!
> P.S. I will be back 12/23-12/28 with my grandkids first visit Universal !
> I love Cabana Bay Beach Resort at Universal!
> Excellent bus service too...View attachment 542106


So glad you're enjoying your visit & thanks so much for an update on the Bayliner Diner !

We'll be there 12/23-12/26, too


----------



## DL1WDW2

Pool Hours posted for Friday too


----------



## pigletgirl

DL1WDW2 said:


> VB is closed for the season


Yep, just doing research for a May 2022 trip. I'm really not familiar with any of the Universal hotels so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## meine

DL1WDW2 said:


> And make a reservation for picture with Grinch . Booked all the way thru Monday!
> We didn’t buy the picture $35 but Grinch is so entertaining. Normally I am too shy but Grinch has big heart!
> I told him I loved him & he said he loved me too meaning himself ... haha


How do you book a reservation for the Grinch?


----------



## DL1WDW2

I’m searching on their UniversalOrlando.com but I think it was holiday events...
their site is difficult to find  anything , might take a while!

Hah15 minutes searching Universals  Site and finallygoogled it to see link from another site.
Also a discussion on Disboards just before Thanksgiving that all the times were booked... 
We just happened to ask and told Sorry but then went into store to “shop” and just see the Grinch when the line coordinator approached us to invite us in Standby line.
The Seuss Bookstore in Seussland at Islands of Adventure.
Good luck!


----------



## dismom2011

Can anyone tell me about the coffee makers in the standard rooms? Do they use grounds or the single serve packs? Also, are there microwaves in the rooms?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

No microwaves unless you choose to rent one, which I think is $15/day.


----------



## Bethany10

dismom2011 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the coffee makers in the standard rooms? Do they use grounds or the single serve packs? Also, are there microwaves in the rooms?



The family suites use a pre-made pack of grounds. I believe there was a small pot but the grounds are fully enclosed in the pack. this is as of summer, 2019 so with COVID the suppliers may have changed.


----------



## yellowfish78

dismom2011 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the coffee makers in the standard rooms? Do they use grounds or the single serve packs? Also, are there microwaves in the rooms?


The standard rooms have the Cuisinart single pack flat coffee filters... the flat round ones that kind just lay in the filter spot if that makes sense.


----------



## Artygal90

I got an emailed AP offer for a free upgrade to an exterior family suite for the same price as a standard room. I've stayed at CBBR once but don't remember the layout perfectly. Are all of the exterior-entry suites on the north side of the grounds, closer to the walking path to Citywalk/IoA/US?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Artygal90 said:


> I got an emailed AP offer for a free upgrade to an exterior family suite for the same price as a standard room. I've stayed at CBBR once but don't remember the layout perfectly. Are all of the exterior-entry suites on the north side of the grounds, closer to the walking path to Citywalk/IoA/US?


Got the same email & booked this morning for the second week of May !

& yes, you are correct - it's the exterior entry suites that are closest to the walking path.


----------



## SPAM

I just booked a family suite (interior) with the upgrade deal for the first time. Are they located in the Americana and Continental buildings? I’ve only ever stayed in standard rooms.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

SPAM said:


> I just booked a family suite (interior) with the upgrade deal for the first time. Are they located in the Americana and Continental buildings? I’ve only ever stayed in standard rooms.



Yes they are, I asked while on a recent stay, FYI I was told there are more in the Continental side vs Americana. Ours was a poolside interior and even had a view of VB at an angle.


----------



## Artygal90

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Got the same email & booked this morning for the second week of May !
> 
> & yes, you are correct - it's the exterior entry suites that are closest to the walking path.



Thanks for confirming! I went ahead and booked today for that same week after a rough morning at work. Nothing like a Universal trip on the books to cheer a girl up


----------



## LaDonna

This is a great deal! I saved another $100 over the AP rate I already had! For some reason I could not find it on the website, this link, I had to go back to the Facebook group that posted it So I could share it here
https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ource=A000250909.000005426&IndivKey=338941171


----------



## yellowfish78

I recently signed up for email promotions and received a 40% off my "first stay" at Cabana Bay.  This is actually my 3rd stay but first with booking directly with Universal.  That was a nice surprise to receive.


----------



## Artygal90

LaDonna said:


> This is a great deal! I saved another $100 over the AP rate I already had! For some reason I could not find it on the website, this link, I had to go back to the Facebook group that posted it So I could share it here
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ource=A000250909.000005426&IndivKey=338941171



It really is a good deal, considering standard room AP rates are about the same right now. I decided to jump on it after confirming Aventura and Sapphire Falls would still be closed for our trip. I just wish it would go a bit longer so I could do a girls’ trip with my teacher friends!


----------



## Loudbmw

SPAM said:


> I just booked a family suite (interior) with the upgrade deal for the first time. Are they located in the Americana and Continental buildings? I’ve only ever stayed in standard rooms.


 We always book the interior family suite and have gotten the Continental wing every time. Ask for a room close to the lobby.


----------



## LynnTH

Hi everyone.  Planning a trip to Orlando March 6-13th. (Had to cancel our Cruise then planned Cabo but cancelled that too with all the flight restrictions and testing)  Will be Me, DS22 and DD19.  (DH is not an Orlando/Theme Park Fan so he is staying home with the dog..).  Originally was looking at Wyndham Bonnet Creek or Sheraton Villas Resort (2 Bedroom).  Mainly for the extra room and pools.  Then thinking this might be a good time to try Universal (we have never been).  We have a Disney Trip planned for May so no Disney this trip except to Disney Springs.  

Cabana Bay looks fun.  Looking at Family Suites - just not sure if Exterior or Interior is better.  Are the in different locations?  Not sure what to pick here.  May also book one night at Royal Pacific to get 2 days of Express Pass - assuming that would be cheaper than adding it on but will have to look at that.  

From what I am reading only 1 Pool is open and the other on weekends?  Is that still correct.  Are all the food places open?  

Probably get 4 day passes with VB since that looks fun too.  And will be open when we are there.

Is it bussing or walk to parks?  How close to the Entertainment Area at night?   And can you get the refillable mugs now and if so are they good at hotel and parks?

Sorry for so many questions - Universal is all new to me.


----------



## Laurabearz

Hiya Lynn! I’ll be at Cabana Bay the same time as you. I’m not a noobie to UO, but I was to CB.

The exterior rooms are closest to the parks on the side with the pool that has the slide (Open weekends) The interior rooms are closer to Volcano Bay and the pool with the lazy river.(open all the time) Another note, interior has the big window in the bedroom, while the exterior has the window in the living area. 

we’ve done the one night at Royal for the express pass. Ifs fun. You’re also there long enough you’ll be able to see everything without It.


----------



## LynnTH

Laurabearz said:


> Hiya Lynn! I’ll be at Cabana Bay the same time as you. I’m not a noobie to UO, but I was to CB.
> 
> The exterior rooms are closest to the parks on the side with the pool that has the slide (Open weekends) The interior rooms are closer to Volcano Bay and the pool with the lazy river.(open all the time) Another note, interior has the big window in the bedroom, while the exterior has the window in the living area.
> 
> we’ve done the one night at Royal for the express pass. Ifs fun. You’re also there long enough you’ll be able to see everything without It.



Thanks for the info.  So kind of leaning towards the Interior.  Where is the food court located?    I was wondering if we would really need to spend another $400 on a throwaway room for 1 night.  (That is the AP price...)


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Food court is in the middle, but towards the lazy river side.


----------



## LynnTH

I just booked (with the link above)  7 Nights for Marc 6-13th in an inside Family Suite for about $1000.  That is a great deal.  Will be fun to try something new.  Very excited - now to research...


----------



## 1911

wow! great rate. what were the dates valid for that discount?


----------



## LynnTH

1911 said:


> wow! great rate. what were the dates valid for that discount?


Im not sure of the dates. But per the link posted. Had to be booked by the 5th.


----------



## ricosuave

Laurabearz said:


> Hiya Lynn! I’ll be at Cabana Bay the same time as you. I’m not a noobie to UO, but I was to CB.
> 
> The exterior rooms are closest to the parks on the side with the pool that has the slide (Open weekends) The interior rooms are closer to Volcano Bay and the pool with the lazy river.(open all the time) Another note, interior has the big window in the bedroom, while the exterior has the window in the living area.
> 
> we’ve done the one night at Royal for the express pass. Ifs fun. You’re also there long enough you’ll be able to see everything without It.


The interior room are closest to Volcano Bay and lazy river.  There is a big pool and lazy river that is open all week.
Exterior are closest to the park.  These rooms are by the pool with the slide that is only open on the weekends right now. 
If you plan on buying 4 day tickets, you may want to look at just at buying annual passes. They'll probably be around the same price. Just check the blockout dates to make sure it's not during your planned vaca.


----------



## dismom2011

Can anyone tell me how far of a walk it is from the Jamaica buildings to center town market?


----------



## sandam1

dismom2011 said:


> Can anyone tell me how far of a walk it is from the Jamaica buildings to center town market?



That question is for the Disney Hotels board. Cabana Bay is an on-site hotel at Universal Studios.


----------



## Bethany10

LynnTH said:


> Is it bussing or walk to parks? How close to the Entertainment Area at night? And can you get the refillable mugs now and if so are they good at hotel and parks?




I'm sure you can walk to the parks (IOA and US, Volcano Bay really is a walk from CBBR) but why would you? The busses are quick and we never had to wait. 

CBBR offers their own refillable mugs, they are only good at the resort. We got ours on the first night and activated them for length of stay. We used them quite a bit.  The designs change from time to time (seasonally it looks like), and they offer different lid colors so theoretically everyone in the family has their own lid color. There were only 2 color choices when we went so I just sharpies initials on each persons cup. 

The resort also offers a pool cup with a lid available at the bar. discounted price on drinks when you use it. (alcoholic beverages) if that appeals. 

Then there are park mugs which you can't get until you're in the park, but really there's no need to get them ahead of time. We got an older version off of eBay to save some $$ then activated them as needed.


----------



## LynnTH

Bethany10 said:


> I'm sure you can walk to the parks (IOA and US, Volcano Bay really is a walk from CBBR) but why would you? The busses are quick and we never had to wait.
> 
> CBBR offers their own refillable mugs, they are only good at the resort. We got ours on the first night and activated them for length of stay. We used them quite a bit.  The designs change from time to time (seasonally it looks like), and they offer different lid colors so theoretically everyone in the family has their own lid color. There were only 2 color choices when we went so I just sharpies initials on each persons cup.
> 
> The resort also offers a pool cup with a lid available at the bar. discounted price on drinks when you use it. (alcoholic beverages) if that appeals.
> 
> Then there are park mugs which you can't get until you're in the park, but really there's no need to get them ahead of time. We got an older version off of eBay to save some $$ then activated them as needed.



Thanks.  Sure would be nice if they had the same mugs to use in both parks and resorts instead of having to pay for 2 different ones.  But that would make it too easy!!


----------



## yellowfish78

LynnTH said:


> Hi everyone.  Planning a trip to Orlando March 6-13th. (Had to cancel our Cruise then planned Cabo but cancelled that too with all the flight restrictions and testing)  Will be Me, DS22 and DD19.  (DH is not an Orlando/Theme Park Fan so he is staying home with the dog..).  Originally was looking at Wyndham Bonnet Creek or Sheraton Villas Resort (2 Bedroom).  Mainly for the extra room and pools.  Then thinking this might be a good time to try Universal (we have never been).  We have a Disney Trip planned for May so no Disney this trip except to Disney Springs.
> 
> Cabana Bay looks fun.  Looking at Family Suites - just not sure if Exterior or Interior is better.  Are the in different locations?  Not sure what to pick here.  May also book one night at Royal Pacific to get 2 days of Express Pass - assuming that would be cheaper than adding it on but will have to look at that.
> 
> From what I am reading only 1 Pool is open and the other on weekends?  Is that still correct.  Are all the food places open?
> 
> Probably get 4 day passes with VB since that looks fun too.  And will be open when we are there.
> 
> Is it bussing or walk to parks?  How close to the Entertainment Area at night?   And can you get the refillable mugs now and if so are they good at hotel and parks?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions - Universal is all new to me.



Hi Lynn! 
I've stayed in a standard room and an exterior suite here. My only complaint about the exterior suites is that the pool music is quite loud in the morning.  They are in different locations - if you look at a map the exterior suites are closer to the walkway to the parks, the interior suites are the rooms closer to Volcano Bay.  I've stayed here and done a throwaway at RPR before - it's super easy to do.  

Currently, you're correct about the pools.  Food places are open, as well as Starbucks and the bowling alley.  

You can bus or walk to US and IOA.  Volcano Bay has a private entrance for Cabana Bay guests since it's literally right next door to the water park, so just walk there.  We walked every day to the parks except twice. The walk wasn't bad at all - one we walked to RPR to check in for our express passes and then boated over to the park.  The time we took the bus it was a Saturday evening and it drops you off at the entrance to City Walk.  It took FOREVER to walk back through City Walk security due to the way the que was set up. It would have been shorter to walk.  Might have been a fluke because it was Saturday... IDK.  

We never did refillable mugs because we had food delivered with Prime Now. 

Check out resort maps, park maps and City Walk maps over on the Orlando Informer site.  They have some great info there that would help you.


----------



## LynnTH

yellowfish78 said:


> Hi Lynn!
> I've stayed in a standard room and an exterior suite here. My only complaint about the exterior suites is that the pool music is quite loud in the morning.  They are in different locations - if you look at a map the exterior suites are closer to the walkway to the parks, the interior suites are the rooms closer to Volcano Bay.  I've stayed here and done a throwaway at RPR before - it's super easy to do.
> 
> Currently, you're correct about the pools.  Food places are open, as well as Starbucks and the bowling alley.
> 
> You can bus or walk to US and IOA.  Volcano Bay has a private entrance for Cabana Bay guests since it's literally right next door to the water park, so just walk there.  We walked every day to the parks except twice. The walk wasn't bad at all - one we walked to RPR to check in for our express passes and then boated over to the park.  The time we took the bus it was a Saturday evening and it drops you off at the entrance to City Walk.  It took FOREVER to walk back through City Walk security due to the way the que was set up. It would have been shorter to walk.  Might have been a fluke because it was Saturday... IDK.
> 
> We never did refillable mugs because we had food delivered with Prime Now.
> 
> Check out resort maps, park maps and City Walk maps over on the Orlando Informer site.  They have some great info there that would help you.



Thanks for the info.  I ended up booking an Interior Family Suite.  Still not sure about booking a night at RPR - even the Season Pass Rate is still about $350 and we will be there for a week.  Did book a day at Discovery Cove with a Cabana.  Looking forward to that.


----------



## yellowfish78

LynnTH said:


> Thanks for the info.  I ended up booking an Interior Family Suite.  Still not sure about booking a night at RPR - even the Season Pass Rate is still about $350 and we will be there for a week.  Did book a day at Discovery Cove with a Cabana.  Looking forward to that.


We are going in March of this year.  Out of pocket for two days of unlimited Express Passes would be $1022.  One night at RPR for those two days $425.  Worth every penny for us to have that throwaway in the middle of our trip!


----------



## phi2012

Hi, 
Looking at booking 8 nights at cabana bay in one of the family suites. 
We don't require an accessible room but do need a room close to lift and facilities (food, pool etc) as my husband is disabled and we will have a mobility scooter with us, what room type would you recommend booking (exterior/interior, pool view etc) and any specific building requests/suggestions? 
Also what is parking like? Are there many disabled parking spaces and are they near any specific building, or are they reserved for those people booked into accessible rooms?
Thanks, will be our first time staying at cabana bay.


----------



## sandam1

phi2012 said:


> We don't require an accessible room but do need a room close to lift and facilities (food, pool etc) as my husband is disabled and we will have a mobility scooter with us, what room type would you recommend booking (exterior/interior, pool view etc) and any specific building requests/suggestions?
> Also what is parking like? Are there many disabled parking spaces and are they near any specific building, or are they reserved for those people booked into accessible rooms?



You definitely want to be in an interior corridor room as those are closest to the food court, the lazy river and pool, and bus to the parks. Pool view versus standard is simply which side of the hallway you are on so either will work. You do NOT want a volcano view room as those are the furthest away from the lobby. 

I believe one of the room requests is to be near an elevator. However, there are 3 bays of elevators in the interior rooms so you may need to specify that you want the one closest to the lobby. The handicapped parking (I only know the situation on the Continental Building side as that's where we stayed when we had a car) are nearest the doorways that head to the elevator bays and can be used by anyone with a handicapped plate/placard. 

The standard rooms are pretty tight. I would recommend getting a suite which should give you much more room to park the scooter and still be able to maneuver around it in the room.


----------



## phi2012

Looking at videos of exterior and interior family suites. The living area in the interior family suites looks awfully dark. Did anyone find that an issue? Just from every video I've seen it looks like night time in there with all the lights on, then they move over to the bedroom area with the window and it's actually day time.


----------



## TreeFalls

I see one of the Cabana Bay pools is only open on the weekends.  We plan to be staying there on weekdays, during the second half of March.  Any guesses as to whether both pools will be open during the week once the weather is a little warmer, or do we think it will stay weekends-only?  Kids like waterslides!


----------



## hhoope01

Just a wild guess, but I'd say the pool might open during the week at the same time Universal re-opens Volcano Bay.  I do believe VB is scheduled to re-open on Feb. 27th.   Given CBBR is the closest resort to VB and even has its own separate entrance, CBBR may well see an increase in people staying there.  And that may translate into Universal/Loews opening both pools all the time.

But again, that is just an educated guess on my part.  I have no inside knowledge.


----------



## Laurabearz

TreeFalls said:


> I see one of the Cabana Bay pools is only open on the weekends.  We plan to be staying there on weekdays, during the second half of March.  Any guesses as to whether both pools will be open during the week once the weather is a little warmer, or do we think it will stay weekends-only?  Kids like waterslides!


That’s Spring Break for a lot of people so my guess is both pools will be open.


----------



## tstidm1

Booked for CBBR from March 12-15 and put a note that it was my Birthday on the reservation. Does that really mean anything like a room upgrade? I am curious if there is any magic the hotel does for that option or just the Birthday button. Not expecting any magic at the Hotel but was curious.  Do they offer paid upgrades at Check In? I would like to get a Family Suite, but there were none available on AP rate.


----------



## tstidm1

LynnTH said:


> Hi everyone.  Planning a trip to Orlando March 6-13th. (Had to cancel our Cruise then planned Cabo but cancelled that too with all the flight restrictions and testing)  Will be Me, DS22 and DD19.  (DH is not an Orlando/Theme Park Fan so he is staying home with the dog..).  Originally was looking at Wyndham Bonnet Creek or Sheraton Villas Resort (2 Bedroom).  Mainly for the extra room and pools.  Then thinking this might be a good time to try Universal (we have never been).  We have a Disney Trip planned for May so no Disney this trip except to Disney Springs.
> 
> Cabana Bay looks fun.  Looking at Family Suites - just not sure if Exterior or Interior is better.  Are the in different locations?  Not sure what to pick here.  May also book one night at Royal Pacific to get 2 days of Express Pass - assuming that would be cheaper than adding it on but will have to look at that.
> 
> 
> Is it bussing or walk to parks?  How close to the Entertainment Area at night?   And can you get the refillable mugs now and if so are they good at hotel and parks?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions - Universal is all new to me.



I love Cabana Bay and am glad you chose it for your stay. To answer some questions, that haven’t been answered:

Buses run every 10-15 minutes from an hour before EPA until an hour after parks close. The drop off/pickup point is just above the Security screening area for the Parks/Citywalk. Citywalk is the main entertainment area and it’s right after security and the moving walkways.


----------



## sandam1

tstidm1 said:


> Booked for CBBR from March 12-15 and put a note that it was my Birthday on the reservation. Does that really mean anything like a room upgrade? I am curious if there is any magic the hotel does for that option or just the Birthday button. Not expecting any magic at the Hotel but was curious.  Do they offer paid upgrades at Check In? I would like to get a Family Suite, but there were none available on AP rate.



I got a free drink coupon and something else - a dessert, maybe? - when I was there for my birthday. It was good at any of the hotel's bars, the Bayliner Diner, or I think at Starbucks. I doubt you would get a room upgrade, but anything is possible. I believe birthday buttons come from guest services at the park, not the hotel. (Remember that the hotels are run by Lowe's, not Universal).


----------



## schumigirl

sandam1 said:


> I got a free drink coupon and something else - a dessert, maybe? - when I was there for my birthday. It was good at any of the hotel's bars, the Bayliner Diner, or I think at Starbucks. I doubt you would get a room upgrade, but anything is possible. I believe birthday buttons come from guest services at the park, not the hotel. (Remember that the hotels are run by Lowe's, not Universal).



The hotels do give out birthday buttons too, they have them at the front desk


----------



## LynnTH

Do the family suites have plates/bowls/utensils or should I plan on bringing my own for breakfasts?  Thanks.

Also what do you recommend for getting food.  Instacart or Uber to Walmart (and is there a liquor store near by or does Walmart sell liquor down there).   We're not going to need a lot - basically some breakfast stuff and some drinks.  Wish they had a toaster in the rooms - tempted to just buy a cheap one.


----------



## Lizord02

LynnTH said:


> Do the family suites have plates/bowls/utensils or should I plan on bringing my own for breakfasts?  Thanks.
> 
> Also what do you recommend for getting food.  Instacart or Uber to Walmart (and is there a liquor store near by or does Walmart sell liquor down there).   We're not going to need a lot - basically some breakfast stuff and some drinks.  Wish they had a toaster in the rooms - tempted to just buy a cheap one.



We were staying in a Cabana Bay Interior entry Family suite 2 weeks ago, They did not have any plates or utensils in the room, we swung by the QS restaurant and grabbed some on the way to our room. We ordered a Lyft from the airport to the Publix, got a pub sub, drinks and breakfast food then ordered another Uber/lyft to CB. It worked out well but we don't bring much luggage (We fly Spirit) so we didn't mind lugging our luggage around the publix. I hope you have a great time!


----------



## LynnTH

Lizord02 said:


> We were staying in a Cabana Bay Interior entry Family suite 2 weeks ago, They did not have any plates or utensils in the room, we swung by the QS restaurant and grabbed some on the way to our room. We ordered a Lyft from the airport to the Publix, got a pub sub, drinks and breakfast food then ordered another Uber/lyft to CB. It worked out well but we don't bring much luggage (We fly Spirit) so we didn't mind lugging our luggage around the publix. I hope you have a great time!



Thanks for the info.  I think it may be easier to just get a Lyft to the store and back again, instead of trying to figure out what to order in advance.


----------



## yellowfish78

LynnTH said:


> Thanks for the info.  I think it may be easier to just get a Lyft to the store and back again, instead of trying to figure out what to order in advance.



We use Prime Now (Whole Foods) for groceries and just pay an extra $5 for the one hour time slot. Normally we order while in the Uber from the airport to hotel. Wine and beer included too!


----------



## mum2simon

Does anyone know the prices on the arcade games at Cabana?  My kids want to plan ahead and save some money and would like to know how much they should plan for  Thanks!


----------



## Laurabearz

tstidm1 said:


> Buses run every 10-15 minutes from an hour before EPA until an hour after parks close. The drop off/pickup point is just above the Security screening area for the Parks/Citywalk. Citywalk is the main entertainment area and it’s right after security and the moving walkways.



So temp check is done at the hotel, then you get dropped off in the old valet area?
Is there a separate security check line if you already have your temperature wristband?
thanks!


----------



## Laurabearz

mum2simon said:


> Does anyone know the prices on the arcade games at Cabana?  My kids want to plan ahead and save some money and would like to know how much they should plan for  Thanks!


If know one knows, I’ll be there in less than two weeks and I can check for you.


----------



## mum2simon

Laurabearz said:


> If know one knows, I’ll be there in less than two weeks and I can check for you.


Thank you!!


----------



## AJA

We haven’t been to Cabana since Oct ‘19 so I’m not sure if it’s different with Covid?  But for the arcade We bought a couple $10-$20 cards (they take card credits) and that was enough to win a good amount of tickets for a few small prizes.


----------



## yellowfish78

Laurabearz said:


> So temp check is done at the hotel, then you get dropped off in the old valet area?
> Is there a separate security check line if you already have your temperature wristband?
> thanks!


If you're at the hotel, temp check was done walking into the door at check in or prior to getting on the bus to get dropped off at City Walk. I'm not sure where there was one in City Walk (I mean from the parking garage area, I honestly don't remember.)  We would always leave by the front entrance to make sure we had an updated wristband.


----------



## riversend22

I went back a few pages and can't seem to find my answer so I'll ask...

Is the bowling alley open now during covid times? Also, can someone clarify the pool situation. What pools are open and when? We'll be coming in late April...not sure if we are staying at Cabana Bay yet, but I'm doing research on amenities that are available. Thanks all!


----------



## yellowfish78

riversend22 said:


> I went back a few pages and can't seem to find my answer so I'll ask...
> 
> Is the bowling alley open now during covid times? Also, can someone clarify the pool situation. What pools are open and when? We'll be coming in late April...not sure if we are staying at Cabana Bay yet, but I'm doing research on amenities that are available. Thanks all!


We bowled in Oct/Nov 2020. I don't remember the pool - we did use both and we were there Sat, Sun and Mon.  I can report back in a couple weeks!


----------



## cartydog

As for the arcade, i know the one at Royal Pacific has been closed since COVID.  Been there in Oct 2020, and the beginning of this month, and it was closed.


----------



## gopher101

Does anyone know if the salad bar is open?


----------



## shawthorne44

riversend22 said:


> I went back a few pages and can't seem to find my answer so I'll ask...
> 
> Is the bowling alley open now during covid times? Also, can someone clarify the pool situation. What pools are open and when? We'll be coming in late April...not sure if we are staying at Cabana Bay yet, but I'm doing research on amenities that are available. Thanks all!




We will be there then too!   Arrive Tuesday April 27 for three days.  
The last I heard (on facebook) was that during the week only one pool was open. 
As long as the lazy river is open, we will be happy. We'll also be going to the Volcano Bay for at least one day. 
I wish Sapphire was opening earlier, so while we were there.   I heard people walked from Cabana Bay to there to catch the water boat.


----------



## klangl6

Has anyone rented a cabana?  Thinking about it for our upcoming trip in June, but I'm wondering if it's worth it for 3 adults.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

gopher101 said:


> Does anyone know if the salad bar is open?



Last I had seen they still had prepackaged items. Salads were in plastic containers.


----------



## yellowfish78

Another post-covid question that I don't remember from my fall trip last year...

Microwaves - are they still available in the Bayliner Diner seating area?  I remember an area roped off with a cast member- the kid going with me this time likes popcorn so wasn't sure if the microwaves are still available for self serve or with assistance anymore.


----------



## LynnTH

yellowfish78 said:


> Another post-covid question that I don't remember from my fall trip last year...
> 
> Microwaves - are they still available in the Bayliner Diner seating area?  I remember an area roped off with a cast member- the kid going with me this time likes popcorn so wasn't sure if the microwaves are still available for self serve or with assistance anymore.


I am here now. In the seating area with the drinks. There is a microwave and toaster for guests to use.


----------



## TreeFalls

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Last I had seen they still had prepackaged items. Salads were in plastic containers.



We were there 3/10-3/13. Bowling is open, fire pit was on when we walked past Tuesday afternoon, slide pool is open thurs-sunday, salads are prepackaged.  

We loved this resort, the family suite was perfect for our family of 5 and the walk to volcano bay was so easy.  Busses were abundant with good social distancing.


----------



## LynnTH

Was there all last week.  I have to say the busses were exceptional.  Even in the morning with Early Entry - they had a huge line of guests.  There were 5 busses waiting to be filled and as soon as one left another one arrived. Barely ever waited for a bus there.


----------



## yellowfish78

LynnTH said:


> Was there all last week.  I have to say the busses were exceptional.  Even in the morning with Early Entry - they had a huge line of guests.  There were 5 busses waiting to be filled and as soon as one left another one arrived. Barely ever waited for a bus there.


I was super surprised to see Mears busses (like...school bus style seating) taking people to the parks every morning when we were there!


----------



## debdebdebby13

We are doing our first stay at Universal (second time at the parks) April 21-25. We will be at Disney April 16-21. We are planning on taking Uber from POP to CBBR early on the 21st. My question is, since we will be arriving probably by 8am, does CBBR have a place to leave our luggage until our room is ready? We will plan on dropping everything off and getting our park tickets and then spending the day in the parks.


----------



## Bethany10

debdebdebby13 said:


> My question is, since we will be arriving probably by 8am, does CBBR have a place to leave our luggage until our room is ready?



Pre-covid you could leave it with bell services by the front desk. I assume that's still the case. I bow to others who have been there more recently though.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Yes, you can still drop it w/ bell services, right next to the check in desk.


----------



## shawthorne44

Bell Services is at all the hotels.   There is also a ticket desk at Cabana Bay.  We will be arriving for our first visit just as you leave.  But, I saw a youtube video demonstrating getting the tickets at the ticket desk.  There was even a self-service machine if you need tickets when it isn't manned.


----------



## ChiefM

31 days till our vacation!!
I am really excited and so ready for our vacation to get here.
I do have a few questions:
1: Do they still have the coffee in the room?
2: Can you order Amazon Prime Now and have it delivered to the resort? 

 I drink coffee and will bring my Keurig if it has been removed from the room. Up and down from the room to the lobby to get coffee in the morning would not be convenient. 

 I have never ordered anything on Prime Now but just want to know if that option is available if we need it. 

Thanks!!


----------



## yellowfish78

ChiefM said:


> 31 days till our vacation!!
> I am really excited and so ready for our vacation to get here.
> I do have a few questions:
> 1: Do they still have the coffee in the room?
> 2: Can you order Amazon Prime Now and have it delivered to the resort?
> 
> I drink coffee and will bring my Keurig if it has been removed from the room. Up and down from the room to the lobby to get coffee in the morning would not be convenient.
> 
> I have never ordered anything on Prime Now but just want to know if that option is available if we need it.
> 
> Thanks!!


There is a small coffee pot for flat pods - it’s not a Keurig. 
And yes to Prime Now. Just remember to stick to either Amazon or Whole Foods as a choice since each have a minimum to order from. Be prepared to meet in the lobby; bell services won’t hold anymore.


----------



## cartydog

If we have a volcano bay view room booked, are we likely to be in one of the towers?


----------



## sandam1

cartydog said:


> If we have a volcano bay view room booked, are we likely to be in one of the towers?



Yes, you will be in either the Bayside or Beachside towers. Which means that you are nearest the lazy river pool.


----------



## mamamelody2

We are staying at CBBR for four nights next month.  Standard room.  I have read some complaints people have of loud pool music that starts early and goes all day.  Are there standard rooms that would have that issue?  If so, what should I look out for in room location?  Never been here, so don't know what is a "good" area.  I would like quiet and of course close to lobby if possible.


----------



## sandam1

mamamelody2 said:


> We are staying at CBBR for four nights next month. Standard room. I have read some complaints people have of loud pool music that starts early and goes all day. Are there standard rooms that would have that issue? If so, what should I look out for in room location? Never been here, so don't know what is a "good" area. I would like quiet and of course close to lobby if possible.



You don't want pool view or volcano view or a low floor. We usually stay on the interior corridor side (which is I believe the only side that has standard rooms) and that's the only time we've noticed the noise.

P.S. The standard rooms are REALLY small. For a four night stay, I would highly recommend getting a suite.


----------



## mamamelody2

sandam1 said:


> You don't want pool view or volcano view or a low floor. We usually stay on the interior corridor side (which is I believe the only side that has standard rooms) and that's the only time we've noticed the noise.
> 
> P.S. The standard rooms are REALLY small. For a four night stay, I would highly recommend getting a suite.



Thanks for the info!
It's just my husband and I, and we're fine in Pop Century rooms which are smaller still, so I think we'll be okay!  Definitely we'd go with a suite if any kids were coming with us!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Are there any regular rooms with exterior entry? We recently stayed in an exterior entry family suite, and the noise level was so much lower without everyone’s footsteps and voices echoing down the halls.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

ClapYourHands said:


> Are there any regular rooms with exterior entry? We recently stayed in an exterior entry family suite, and the noise level was so much lower without everyone’s footsteps and voices echoing down the halls.


No, the only exterior entry rooms are all family suites. We completely agree on the noise level being worse in the interior corridor rooms no matter where we stay - we love the poolside exterior entry family suites at CBBR!


----------



## MichelinMan

sandam1 said:


> You don't want pool view or volcano view or a low floor. We usually stay on the interior corridor side (which is I believe the only side that has standard rooms) and that's the only time we've noticed the noise.
> 
> P.S. The standard rooms are REALLY small. For a four night stay, I would highly recommend getting a suite.


If you think those rooms are small, you should try UK hotel room sizes! From videos, the standard rooms look plenty big enough for a four night stay.


----------



## sandam1

mamamelody2 said:


> It's just my husband and I, and we're fine in Pop Century rooms which are smaller still, so I think we'll be okay!





MichelinMan said:


> From videos, the standard rooms look plenty big enough for a four night stay.



My main issues was that there is VERY little flat space to place things (the table is a teeny-tiny and in the corner) and not a lot of storage. We only stayed there one night (thankfully) and it was a number of years ago, but I remember thinking "never again." Also there wasn't much space to walk in the room so two people moving around the room at the same time was interesting. 

But to each their own...


----------



## cartydog

We just stayed here this weekend for the first time. We had a Volcano bay view room and were on the 6th floor at the very end of the Americana building. We didn’t notice any noise. It was a very looooooong slog to the Bayliner and lobby area though! We didn’t find the room size that bad either. 2 adults and 2 tweens.


----------



## mamamelody2

So would there be room for an air mattress in a CBBR family suite?  Looked at a couple youtube room tours, and looked like maybe at the end of the regular beds, close to the wall or window (depending on exterior or interior entry).


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mamamelody2 said:


> So would there be room for an air mattress in a CBBR family suite?  Looked at a couple youtube room tours, and looked like maybe at the end of the regular beds, close to the wall or window (depending on exterior or interior entry).


We're in an exterior entry family suite & maybe between the beds? Definitely not on the side of either bed. Could go at the end but blocks bathroom access if needed.


----------



## mamamelody2

DoryGirl1963 said:


> We're in an exterior entry family suite & maybe between the beds? Definitely not on the side of either bed. Could go at the end but blocks bathroom access if needed.



Unfortunately for me, bathroom access will for sure be needed!
Thanks for the info!


----------



## mamamelody2

Sorry, I have another question!
I have read that the pools at Endless Summer are only 3.5 feet deep.  Please tell me the CBBR pools are deeper than that!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mamamelody2 said:


> Sorry, I have another question!
> I have read that the pools at Endless Summer are only 3.5 feet deep.  Please tell me the CBBR pools are deeper than that!


We haven't done any pool time yet but when we get back from the parks today, I'll try to remember to wander thru & check. I don't recall any complaints on the depth so I'm guessing they're probably deeper than 3.5 ft.


----------



## sandam1

mamamelody2 said:


> So would there be room for an air mattress in a CBBR family suite? Looked at a couple youtube room tours, and looked like maybe at the end of the regular beds, close to the wall or window (depending on exterior or interior entry).



How many sleeping surfaces are you looking for and what size air mattress? I can't see there being enough room in the bedroom, but maybe in the living room. I've never had the sleeper sofa unfolded, but if you move furniture around, maybe you could fit an air mattress in there in addition to the sofa. 

For alternatives, you could look at the 2 bedroom family suites (in the towers overlooking Volcano Bay) or get two connecting regular suites. There seems to be a fair number of connecting rooms.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mamamelody2 said:


> Sorry, I have another question!
> I have read that the pools at Endless Summer are only 3.5 feet deep.  Please tell me the CBBR pools are deeper than that!


OK, the pool on our side - it's the one with the slide which IS open - is shaped kind of like an open U. In the middle where the slide dumps out depth is 4.5 ft. Depth decreases as you go out to either edge/ends of the U. Most of the pool is between 3.5 & 4.5 ft. 

There's another pool over on the other side near the lazy river. We'll try to scope that one out when go to the Bayliner Diner for food layer.


----------



## mamamelody2

sandam1 said:


> How many sleeping surfaces are you looking for and what size air mattress? I can't see there being enough room in the bedroom, but maybe in the living room. I've never had the sleeper sofa unfolded, but if you move furniture around, maybe you could fit an air mattress in there in addition to the sofa.
> 
> For alternatives, you could look at the 2 bedroom family suites (in the towers overlooking Volcano Bay) or get two connecting regular suites. There seems to be a fair number of connecting rooms.



I'm looking for 4.  After more thought, we'll probably just go with 2 standard rooms.  Hopefully connecting. That way we have 2 bathrooms as well.


----------



## mamamelody2

DoryGirl1963 said:


> OK, the pool on our side - it's the one with the slide which IS open - is shaped kind of like an open U. In the middle where the slide dumps out depth is 4.5 ft. Depth decreases as you go out to either edge/ends of the U. Most of the pool is between 3.5 & 4.5 ft.
> 
> There's another pool over on the other side near the lazy river. We'll try to scope that one out when go to the Bayliner Diner for food layer.



We don't need it to be deep, but 3.5 ft seems a bit ridiculous!  Glad CBBR pool is deeper than that!
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## ClapYourHands

mamamelody2 said:


> So would there be room for an air mattress in a CBBR family suite?  Looked at a couple youtube room tours, and looked like maybe at the end of the regular beds, close to the wall or window (depending on exterior or interior entry).


It would be tight, but you could maybe fit it in near the kitchen area. Alternatively, you might be able to get it half in the closet, and half sticking out towards the furthest bed. You could place one between the beds, but it would probably take up the whole space, so plan to crawl onto the beds from the foot of the bed.


----------



## mamamelody2

ClapYourHands said:


> It would be tight, but you could maybe fit it in near the kitchen area. Alternatively, you might be able to get it half in the closet, and half sticking out towards the furthest bed. You could place one between the beds, but it would probably take up the whole space, so plan to crawl onto the beds from the foot of the bed.



Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## lisam70

sandam1 said:


> You don't want pool view or volcano view or a low floor. We usually stay on the interior corridor side (which is I believe the only side that has standard rooms) and that's the only time we've noticed the noise.
> 
> P.S. The standard rooms are REALLY small. For a four night stay, I would highly recommend getting a suite.


Are you saying the interior corridor rooms are noisy?
I'm also trying to figure out where the quieter areas of the resort are. I stayed in a volcano bay view room (that I didn't request) and while it was very cool the maintenance crews that started around 5:30 to get the park open were not! Just looking for a standard room ..maybe building 6 ???


----------



## sandam1

lisam70 said:


> Are you saying the interior corridor rooms are noisy?



Sorry I wasn't clear. We've noticed noise when we got rooms that were both poolside and a low floor (1st or 2nd floor). We didn't book the poolside category, but just happened to get it. We usually ask for a higher floor, but both times we were more interested into getting into the room early rather than getting the perfect location.


----------



## lisam70

sandam1 said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. We've noticed noise when we got rooms that were both poolside and a low floor (1st or 2nd floor). We didn't book the poolside category, but just happened to get it. We usually ask for a higher floor, but both times we were more interested into getting into the room early rather than getting the perfect location.


Ok thank you ! So higher floor, no pool or volcano view


----------



## ClapYourHands

lisam70 said:


> Are you saying the interior corridor rooms are noisy?


I don’t think interior corridor rooms are noisier at CB than at any other resort. I mentioned the noise upthread because I recently stayed in an exterior corridor suite, and it was noticeable how much quieter it was.

We had a standard (parking lot) view at CB, and heard basically nothing. Then we transferred to HR, and could hear lots of footsteps and voices. No one was being rowdy or particularly loud. It’s just that interior corridors tend to conduct sound really well because they’re these long halls with all hard surfaces for sound to bounce off of. When you have an exterior room, those ordinary sounds dissipate more because they’re happening outside, and your door is an exterior door, so it’s usually more heavy duty than on interior rooms.

At WDW, I book standard rooms at Value hotels. They’re furthest from the noise of pools and people walking past. Yeah, they’re the farthest walk, but I sleep so much better, and that’s what I really need after a busy day. I really wish there were standard rooms at Universal hotels with exterior entry.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Just got back from our week long vacay at Cabana Bay & our exterior entry poolside family suite room was definitely quieter than our previous interior entry room stays at Hard Rock and Sapphire Falls. Those long inside corridors just seem to echo & magnify hallway sounds, but I am admittedly a bit noise sensitive.


----------



## Mikeb1892

Are both pools open?  What about the Lazy River?  Hot Tubs?  Can you Pool Hop to other resorts yet?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Mikeb1892 said:


> Are both pools open?  What about the Lazy River?  Hot Tubs?  Can you Pool Hop to other resorts yet?



Both pools & the lazy river were open when we were there last week but not the hot tubs.

I don't think pool hopping is back yet BUT we admittedly didn't try to do so & we left the day before the mask changes happened last Sat - maybe call the resort  OR someone else here might know


----------



## Bethany10

Does anyone know how late the Bayliner serves breakfast?


----------



## Mikeb1892

Honestly with us staying at CB I'd prefer if the pool would stay restricted to guests only.  Do any of the other properties have pools worth checking out?  We have 8 full days plus a half arrival day so we'll have plenty of time to try something if you think it's worth it.  My boys (14 & 8) will be in the pool most.  My wife and I a little.


----------



## Bethany10

Mikeb1892 said:


> Honestly with us staying at CB I'd prefer if the pool would stay restricted to guests only.  Do any of the other properties have pools worth checking out?  We have 8 full days plus a half arrival day so we'll have plenty of time to try something if you think it's worth it.  My boys (14 & 8) will be in the pool most.  My wife and I a little.



One of the reasons we love CB is the access to Volcano Bay. where many people spend downtime by the pool we walk over there and spend downtime in the big wave pool.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Bethany10 said:


> Does anyone know how late the Bayliner serves breakfast?


I want to say 11:00 a.m  - we were there last week but I only glanced at the hours.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Mikeb1892 said:


> Honestly with us staying at CB I'd prefer if the pool would stay restricted to guests only.  Do any of the other properties have pools worth checking out?  We have 8 full days plus a half arrival day so we'll have plenty of time to try something if you think it's worth it.  My boys (14 & 8) will be in the pool most.  My wife and I a little.


Agree! We think Cabana Bay has the best pools onsite & would also prefer if it stayed CBBR guests only.


----------



## mamapenguin

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Agree! We think Cabana Bay has the best pools onsite & would also prefer if it stayed CBBR guests only.


Are they allowing pool hopping now? I thought that they were not allowing it.


----------



## mum2simon

The pools are mostly 3.5 feet. There are a few areas near the drains that are 4.5-5 feet, but not a large area. My youngest is 6 and 48” and he was fine without a life jacket in 95% of the pool.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mamapenguin said:


> Are they allowing pool hopping now? I thought that they were not allowing it.


Nope, they haven't restarted it yet that I know of - I was saying I'm hoping they don't where Cabana Bay is concerned


----------



## Mikeb1892

Are there any other pools worth checking out (at the other hotels, not VB)?


----------



## ClapYourHands

Mikeb1892 said:


> Are there any other pools worth checking out (at the other hotels, not VB)?


Hard Rock has a decent slide, and it was a little less crowded than CB when we did a split stay back in April.  There's also the underwater music in the HR pool.  My youngest put on her life jacket, and just floated on her back with her ears underwater, listening to the music play. Overall, I didn't find it to be objectively better than CBBR, but it did seem more upscale, and less noisy.

That said, I'm not sure how much pool hopping happens in practice. IMO, the chances are pretty slim that someone staying at HRH, RPH or PB would want to catch a bus over to CBBR and deal with changing into/out of swimsuits and a bus back when there are perfectly good pools at their own hotels.  Maybe they'd take a quick walk between those three to get a different vibe, but I don't imagine many make the trek over to CBBR.  If you had a free day, it might be fun to hop between the three of them. Alternately, their close proximity to the parks makes them a tempting option for an afternoon break that doesn't involve bussing back to CBBR.

Aventura guests might want to wander over to CBBR, but I get the feeling that Aventura has a more adult vibe, and guests there are less likely to want the lively, noisy family atmosphere of Cabana Bay. Since Aventura and CB are usually priced the same, I think people self-select into the type of resort they want. Aventura's pool is pretty basic, but if you're an adult who wants to sit undisturbed on a lounger with a drink, you're going to prefer Aventura.  The pool itself isn't a draw.

There could be some interchanges between Sapphire Falls and Cabana Bay because SF has a great pool, but a more tropical relaxing vibe to it.  Given the proximity, I think it would be easy to hop over and check out the other.  IMO, this is the best pool hopping opportunity because the pools are both very well done, but very different.

Endless Summer guests are not allowed to pool hop at all.  Their pools are extremely basic and shallow.  Good for a quick dip in to cool off, but not great for people who like serious pool time. Given the huge size of the hotels, and the relatively small size of the pools, the pools are really inadequate for the resort.  I have a feeling the prohibition on ES guests pool hopping is likely to stick around because those are the guests who would be most motivated to seek out another resort's pool.


----------



## georgina

Mikeb1892 said:


> Are there any other pools worth checking out (at the other hotels, not VB)?


As a frequent solo traveler, I LOVE the Villa pool at PBR and have hopped there for a few hours. Quiet, the servers from the Beach Pool bring mai tais and the delicious fruit plate, there is an outdoor shower and lockers in the rest room.


----------



## koquinn

Sorry if I missed it, tried to search. Are we allowed to bring our own pool floats? Thanks!


----------



## ClapYourHands

koquinn said:


> Sorry if I missed it, tried to search. Are we allowed to bring our own pool floats? Thanks!


Yes.  I've heard they will even fill them for you, but have not personally asked for this.


----------



## Bethany10

ClapYourHands said:


> Yes. I've heard they will even fill them for you, but have not personally asked for this.



Pre-covid they'd fill them for you. I'm assuming it's still the same now.


----------



## Bethany10

georgina said:


> As a frequent solo traveler, I LOVE the Villa pool at PBR and have hopped there for a few hours. Quiet, the servers from the Beach Pool bring mai tais and the delicious fruit plate, there is an outdoor shower and lockers in the rest room.



When my family starts wondering where I've disappeared off to I'm blaming you. This sounds amazing.


----------



## ChelMomto5

koquinn said:


> Sorry if I missed it, tried to search. Are we allowed to bring our own pool floats? Thanks!


I would like to know the answer to this question as well!  I have read you are NOT allowed to bring your own float and I've also read you CAN and they will even inflate it for you!  Hope someone has visited recently and can confirm!


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Are all standard rooms and interior suites Closer to to lazy river? I don't want a room in the section by the pool with the slide. Thanks


----------



## DoryGirl1963

huskerfanatic7 said:


> Are all standard rooms and interior suites Closer to to lazy river? I don't want a room in the section by the pool with the slide. Thanks


That's correct - the three buildings that surround the slide pool are all exterior entry family suites & those are the only locations for those room types. All the rest are on the other side closer to the lazy river.


----------



## disneyjr77

koquinn said:


> Sorry if I missed it, tried to search. Are we allowed to bring our own pool floats? Thanks!





ClapYourHands said:


> Yes.  I've heard they will even fill them for you, but have not personally asked for this.





Bethany10 said:


> Pre-covid they'd fill them for you. I'm assuming it's still the same now.



Yes, to both.  We were there in June 2020, the week after they opened the parks, and they filled ours up for us.  We have the seat type ones from 5 below and just take them every year.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

DoryGirl1963 said:


> That's correct - the three buildings that surround the slide pool are all exterior entry family suites & those are the only locations for those room types. All the rest are on the other side closer to the lazy river.



awesome! Thanks!


----------



## yellowfish78

koquinn said:


> Sorry if I missed it, tried to search. Are we allowed to bring our own pool floats? Thanks!





ChelMomto5 said:


> I would like to know the answer to this question as well!  I have read you are NOT allowed to bring your own float and I've also read you CAN and they will even inflate it for you!  Hope someone has visited recently and can confirm!



There is a self serve air pump to the left of the float shack by the lazy river.  That was as of March 2021.


----------



## ChelMomto5

yellowfish78 said:


> There is a self serve air pump to the left of the float shack by the lazy river.  That was as of March 2021.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Bethany10

yellowfish78 said:


> There is a self serve air pump to the left of the float shack by the lazy river. That was as of March 2021.



this is good to know- we will be heading back with our float purchased in 2019 and I can get DH to fill it while I purchase a replacement for the one that went missing at the end of that trip.


----------



## cnunley424

Where are the interior family suites located? Not poolside.


----------



## dawnball

cnunley424 said:


> Where are the interior family suites located? Not poolside.


They'll be in the Americana or Continental buildings. We had a nice tree-ful view in Continental (as long as you looked out, not down) , but there's less landscaping on the Americana side. From Americana you might be able to see the shuttle stop.


----------



## mommymanda

If I book my room through a 3rd party site how to I request a room? I'm thinking we'd like interior family suite, pool view...but would rather a higher floor. I've never really made requests for rooms before, just went with basic and offered.


----------



## yellowfish78

mommymanda said:


> If I book my room through a 3rd party site how to I request a room? I'm thinking we'd like interior family suite, pool view...but would rather a higher floor. I've never really made requests for rooms before, just went with basic and offered.




The interior family suite, pool view is an actual room type you would book - that would be confirmed on your reservation. As for a high floor request, you can call the hotel directly and they can connect you with the person that can put the request in for you for a high floor.  I did that for my third party booking.


----------



## BridgetR3

Is Galaxy Bowl open right now?  How far in advance should you reserve a lane?


----------



## DLgal

Where is this type of room located:

Hearing accessible Poolside Standard room

Also, are we going to notice anything different about this room? This was all that was available for our dates and discount type.


----------



## georgina

DLgal said:


> Where is this type of room located:
> 
> Hearing accessible Poolside Standard room
> 
> Also, are we going to notice anything different about this room? This was all that was available for our dates and discount type.


standard rooms will be in Americana or Continental bldgs (interior entry)
Have never heard of that; I found this on the UO website -
*Hearing Accessible Poolside Standard Room* - Poolside Rooms feature a view of the courtyard leading to the pool area. Offers 300 square feet, 2 queen beds, a flat screen TV, mini-refrigerator and coffee maker. Accessibility features include visual alarm and doorbell, flashing light on phone, and outlet near phone for TTY. Maximum occupancy of 4 guests.


----------



## DLgal

georgina said:


> standard rooms will be in Americana or Continental bldgs (interior entry)
> Have never heard of that; I found this on the UO website -
> *Hearing Accessible Poolside Standard Room* - Poolside Rooms feature a view of the courtyard leading to the pool area. Offers 300 square feet, 2 queen beds, a flat screen TV, mini-refrigerator and coffee maker. Accessibility features include visual alarm and doorbell, flashing light on phone, and outlet near phone for TTY. Maximum occupancy of 4 guests.



Are there no poolside standard rooms in the new towers? We were hoping to be in one of those.


----------



## jlchapp513

Looking for some information, This will be our first time staying at Cabana Bay. We planned our vacation on the Universal site. When we check in at the resort are we given our tickets and dining card. I thought I read somewhere that Cabana Bay has a Kiosk to print off tickets? But then I remember reading something about picking up dining cards at the parks? Please help me. We don't arrive until after midnight so I want to be prepared if we have to spend extra time picking things up in the morning. Thanks!!!


----------



## georgina

DLgal said:


> Are there no poolside standard rooms in the new towers? We were hoping to be in one of those.


Sorry I do not know the answer to this. There is a separate booking category for Volcano view standard rooms in the newer towers, but I can't say how many poolside rooms there may be there. I always book standard and have been in the 2 'regular' bldgs, which are also called towers in some youtube stuff so no help there. I have been upgraded to poolside, which I didn't like because of the noise, but not in the new towers.


----------



## DLgal

georgina said:


> Sorry I do not know the answer to this. There is a separate booking category for Volcano view standard rooms in the newer towers, but I can't say how many poolside rooms there may be there. I always book standard and have been in the 2 'regular' bldgs, which are also called towers in some youtube stuff so no help there. I have been upgraded to poolside, which I didn't like because of the noise, but not in the new towers.



We ended up booking an Interior Entry family suite because we wanted to be near the lazy river pool and Volcano Bay.


----------



## SPAM

jlchapp513 said:


> Looking for some information, This will be our first time staying at Cabana Bay. We planned our vacation on the Universal site. When we check in at the resort are we given our tickets and dining card. I thought I read somewhere that Cabana Bay has a Kiosk to print off tickets? But then I remember reading something about picking up dining cards at the parks? Please help me. We don't arrive until after midnight so I want to be prepared if we have to spend extra time picking things up in the morning. Thanks!!!


They usually have kiosks to print tickets but unless something is changed they are "closed" due to covid. There is however a staffed counter attached to the machines that can print them off for you during business hours. Not sure about the dining cards I haven't used them.


----------



## firstwdw

Are the beds ok at Cabana? Seeing reports of hard and lumpy beds. Also, for a standard 2 queen room.....is booking pool view worth it and what requests can we make to get a desired location? Are the towers newer and should we try for that area?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

firstwdw said:


> Are the beds ok at Cabana? Seeing reports of hard and lumpy beds. Also, for a standard 2 queen room.....is booking pool view worth it and what requests can we make to get a desired location? Are the towers newer and should we try for that area?



We had zero complaints of the beds! We were in an interior pool view family suite.


----------



## disneyjr77

firstwdw said:


> Are the beds ok at Cabana? Seeing reports of hard and lumpy beds. Also, for a standard 2 queen room.....is booking pool view worth it and what requests can we make to get a desired location? Are the towers newer and should we try for that area?



We actually find the beds comfortable, and don't have any problems sleeping.  We always get interior poolview and love it, we open the curtains during the day and it's great.  Last year we stayed in a queen room in the towers and it was a great view, we looked out at the blue slide with the 2 big walls, but a far walk from what we call the hub (food court, transportation, etc).  It was very close to the pool gate though, so that was nice. 

This is the only year I made a request, and I just said we wanted to be close to the elevators by the food court and on a high floor.  I gave them the room number we stayed in before, and told them we loved that location.  I don't necessarily want that same exact room, it was purely for a reference point.  I'll find out in August if it worked


----------



## friarfan

How did you make the room request?


----------



## disneyjr77

friarfan said:


> How did you make the room request?


When I booked my package, there was a spot to put in a request.  I know it was at the end, but I can't remember if it was before or after checkout.  I booked through Universal


----------



## mamamelody2

DH and I stayed here 6/15-6/19. We really liked the look and vibe of this hotel. No complaints except we were pretty far from the lobby. We had an interior entry standard room. It was definitely quicker to walk outside through the pool courtyard, then to walk down the hall of unending carpet.  LOL. Comfy beds, clean room. Enjoyed the lazy river, but it is definitely colder than the pool! Pool felt a bit like a hot tub after the lazy river. It's not like it's freezing, but I am a bit of a baby when it comes to water temperature, and it was cooler than I expected. Even DH thought it was a bit cold, and he is not a baby about pool temp. 

We ate at the food court several times and we really enjoyed it. Kids chicken strips with fries is PLENTY for an adult and only $8. Half-way through our stay, the prices went up. Many of the adult lunch/dinner meals went up $1. Lots of the kids meals went from $7.50 to $8. Still reasonably priced in my opinion. Compared to the in-park quick service options, this food court was super quick, barely any lines.


----------



## asuburbanman

We are arriving here late on Monday of next week (10pm). Going to the park Tuesday/Wednesday and staying at Royal Pacific Tuesday and Wednesday night. We still need to redeem our AP. What is the best plan of attack to redeem the AP and still get early entry? My plan was to take the bus at 6:45 and get in line. What time do they start to run for an 8am open? Then when ticket windows open (7:30?) run over redeem AP and hopefully rejoin my wife in the early entry line. Will this work?


----------



## Bethany10

asuburbanman said:


> We are arriving here late on Monday of next week (10pm). Going to the park Tuesday/Wednesday and staying at Royal Pacific Tuesday and Wednesday night. We still need to redeem our AP. What is the best plan of attack to redeem the AP and still get early entry? My plan was to take the bus at 6:45 and get in line. What time do they start to run for an 8am open? Then when ticket windows open (7:30?) run over redeem AP and hopefully rejoin my wife in the early entry line. Will this work?


Others can confirm this, but I believe busses start 2 hours before park opens. Certainly windows will by open by 7 for an 8 am EE (this is only my opinion, not fact) When we were there in early June 8 am EE meant being let into the park at 7;30-7;45, so I’d shoot to be moving through security by 6:45 and be at the windows by 7. You can always call and find out when they’ll be open.


----------



## heidijanesmith

This is going to be our 1st stay at CB for HHN!  I have been reading up on this thread and are still a little confused on the exterior entry Family suites.

Are all of the exterior entry rooms on the 1st floor with patios?

If I wanted a central location in the Castaway Building, is that a good location? I am looking for a closer walk to the lobby/bus area while staying on the side with the exterior entry rooms.

DH and I spent quite a bit of down time at the pool, so a room that we can just walk out to the pool from our patio would be wonderful.

It's just DH and I, but we like space. We are definitely booking a Family Suite.

I appreciate all your thoughts and input!


----------



## georgina

heidijanesmith said:


> This is going to be our 1st stay at CB for HHN!  I have been reading up on this thread and are still a little confused on the exterior entry Family suites.
> 
> Are all of the exterior entry rooms on the 1st floor with patios?
> 
> If I wanted a central location in the Castaway Building, is that a good location? I am looking for a closer walk to the lobby/bus area while staying on the side with the exterior entry rooms.
> 
> DH and I spent quite a bit of down time at the pool, so a room that we can just walk out to the pool from our patio would be wonderful.
> 
> It's just DH and I, but we like space. We are definitely booking a Family Suite.
> 
> I appreciate all your thoughts and input!


The buildings with the exterior entry family suites are 3 or 4 stories high. The end of Castaway closest to the main bldg would be closer, but that is also where all the traffic enters the resort so maybe noisier. It's not a far walk from the center of Castaway. (Could be wrong but I don't recall any rooms having actual patios)


----------



## heidijanesmith

georgina said:


> The buildings with the exterior entry family suites are 3 or 4 stories high. The end of Castaway closest to the main bldg would be closer, but that is also where all the traffic enters the resort so maybe noisier. It's not a far walk from the center of Castaway. (Could be wrong but I don't recall any rooms having actual patios)


Thank you so much!

All the exterior entry Family Suites are on the 1st floor? 

I can not quite picture the exterior entry with out a patio. I have been searching for pics, but I am not finding what I want. DH and I love to sit on our patio after a long day at the parks and just enjoy the view. We especially love a pool view.  Is there a spot to sit outside your exterior door?

I will take a look at the Castaway building. We use white noise machines, so for us noise is not an issue.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

heidijanesmith said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> All the exterior entry Family Suites are on the 1st floor?
> 
> I can not quite picture the exterior entry with out a patio. I have been searching for pics, but I am not finding what I want. DH and I love to sit on our patio after a long day at the parks and just enjoy the view. We especially love a pool view.  Is there a spot to sit outside your exterior door?
> 
> I will take a look at the Castaway building. We use white noise machines, so for us noise is not an issue.



No, they are not all on the 1st floor - they can be on any floor of any of the 3 buildings that surround the slide pool.

There are no patios - you exit your room directly out into the walkway on whatever floor you're assigned. No, there is no spot to sit immediately outside your room - you'd be sitting in a main walkway.


----------



## heidijanesmith

DoryGirl1963 said:


> No, they are not all on the 1st floor - they can be on any floor of any of the 3 buildings that surround the slide pool.
> 
> There are no patios - you exit your room directly out into the walkway on whatever floor you're assigned. No, there is no spot to sit immediately outside your room - you'd be sitting in a main walkway.



Ok, that makes more sense. Thank you!

That makes me wonder if we should maybe switch sides and have an indoor entry for our Family Suite? Lots to think about


----------



## DoryGirl1963

heidijanesmith said:


> Ok, that makes more sense. Thank you!
> 
> That makes me wonder if we should maybe switch sides and have an indoor entry for our Family Suite? Lots to think about



If you choose a Poolside Exterior Entry Family Suite, you'll be steps from the pool area regardless of which building you're in - though obviously if you're not on the ground floor you'll have to descend to the main level. There are 4 floors in each of those buildings. There's TONS of seating around the slide pool .


----------



## yellowfish78

Here is an exterior view of one of the buildings that hold exterior family suites - similar to how the value resorts at Disney are. 

A benefit to me is that in an exterior family suite the bedroom is in the back of the room - so it's darker longer IMO. The couch/kitchen area is by the door/window so brighter in the morning.  With an interior family suite it's reversed...so couch/kitchen area is darker (by the entrance door) and the bedroom has the windows.


----------



## heidijanesmith

yellowfish78 said:


> View attachment 588004
> Here is an exterior view of one of the buildings that hold exterior family suites - similar to how the value resorts at Disney are.
> 
> A benefit to me is that in an exterior family suite the bedroom is in the back of the room - so it's darker longer IMO. The couch/kitchen area is by the door/window so brighter in the morning.  With an interior family suite it's reversed...so couch/kitchen area is darker (by the entrance door) and the bedroom has the windows.



Oh this is great! Thank you for the Picture and information.

Even more info to digest, but I really appreciate all the info and will take more... ha-ha


----------



## beignetsnboudin

Is anyone currently staying at Cabana Bay? I keep reading terrible reports on face book groups. I wonder if they are trolls or if it is really that bad.  Considering trying to upgrade if reports are accurate, but we love CBBR so I don't really want to stay elsewhere if it's okay.


----------



## wdwrule

asuburbanman said:


> We are arriving here late on Monday of next week (10pm). Going to the park Tuesday/Wednesday and staying at Royal Pacific Tuesday and Wednesday night. We still need to redeem our AP. What is the best plan of attack to redeem the AP and still get early entry? My plan was to take the bus at 6:45 and get in line. What time do they start to run for an 8am open? Then when ticket windows open (7:30?) run over redeem AP and hopefully rejoin my wife in the early entry line. Will this work?


We’re in a similar situation and heard there’s a Universal Ticket desk at each Universal hotel which has hours approximately from 7am-7pm. I hope this is true because we’d love to pick up our APs at a hotel desk instead of the park guest services for convenience.


----------



## DLgal

beignetsnboudin said:


> Is anyone currently staying at Cabana Bay? I keep reading terrible reports on face book groups. I wonder if they are trolls or if it is really that bad.  Considering trying to upgrade if reports are accurate, but we love CBBR so I don't really want to stay elsewhere if it's okay.



I'm in some FB groups too. I think people are just being trolls or incredibly picky. I am staying at CB next month and just ignoring those types of posts. There are just as many saying how great CB still is.


----------



## yellowfish78

wdwrule said:


> We’re in a similar situation and heard there’s a Universal Ticket desk at each Universal hotel which has hours approximately from 7am-7pm. I hope this is true because we’d love to pick up our APs at a hotel desk instead of the park guest services for convenience.


Last trip the desk opened earlier than expected.  There was a HUGE line 1st thing in the morning every day we walked by to get on the bus. I never saw more than 4 people working the desk. You might consider checking the park hours and seeing how late guest services is open in front of the parks (might have more employees working guest services at the parks vs resort?), or plan on getting down to the lobby earlier than you think you should.


----------



## wdwrule

yellowfish78 said:


> Last trip the desk opened earlier than expected.  There was a HUGE line 1st thing in the morning every day we walked by to get on the bus. I never saw more than 4 people working the desk. You might consider checking the park hours and seeing how late guest services is open in front of the parks (might have more employees working guest services at the parks vs resort?), or plan on getting down to the lobby earlier than you think you should.


Thanks for this tip!  We arrive around 6:30pm or so and hoping they’re open then at the hotel AND hopefully not a huge line.


----------



## asuburbanman

Our flight got cancelled and our new flight doesn’t arrive until 1am. Plan on sleeping until 8 and then transferring to RP after breakfast. Decided to just go with the flow.
Once we get EP we should be fine so no reason to stress.


----------



## mom4fun

Are there any quiet areas at the hotel where my son could do his online college class? He has the class after we have to check out but our flight is at 5:00 pm.


----------



## DLgal

Does anyone know if you can request a box fan from housekeeping?


----------



## disneyjr77

Has the food court gone back to normal yet?  We’ll be there in 2 weeks and DH loves the salad bar, and I feel like we didn’t have as many food options as we usually do when we were there in June 2020.


----------



## nkereina

Does anyone know what the current policy for pool floats is? Are they still selling them and will inflate them for you? Can you still bring your own and have them inflated there as well?


----------



## jolene63

nkereina said:


> Does anyone know what the current policy for pool floats is? Are they still selling them and will inflate them for you? Can you still bring your own and have them inflated there as well?


We left about a week ago.  When we were there, they were only selling one type of tube.  It was much smaller than the ones we brought with us.  We bought ours there a couple of years ago and we got many comments from other guests who wished they could have gotten ones like ours.  They had an air hose on the side of the little sales shack where you could blow up your tubes from home.


----------



## disneyjr77

jolene63 said:


> We left about a week ago.  When we were there, they were only selling one type of tube.  It was much smaller than the ones we brought with us.  We bought ours there a couple of years ago and we got many comments from other guests who wished they could have gotten ones like ours.  They had an air hose on the side of the little sales shack where you could blow up your tubes from home.



How was the food court when you were there?


----------



## jolene63

disneyjr77 said:


> How was the food court when you were there?


We only used the food court 3 times and got pizza each time.  It was always super busy.  They were out of the refillable mugs during our stay which was a bummer because my daughter wanted one for a souvenir.


----------



## disneyjr77

jolene63 said:


> We only used the food court 3 times and got pizza each time.  It was always super busy.  They were out of the refillable mugs during our stay which was a bummer because my daughter wanted one for a souvenir.



Thanks!


----------



## Travelgrrl

georgina said:


> The buildings with the exterior entry family suites are 3 or 4 stories high. The end of Castaway closest to the main bldg would be closer, but that is also where all the traffic enters the resort so maybe noisier. It's not a far walk from the center of Castaway. (Could be wrong but I don't recall any rooms having actual patios)





DoryGirl1963 said:


> No, they are not all on the 1st floor - they can be on any floor of any of the 3 buildings that surround the slide pool.
> 
> There are no patios - you exit your room directly out into the walkway on whatever floor you're assigned. No, there is no spot to sit immediately outside your room - you'd be sitting in a main walkway.



Thank you both for your descriptions!  We were booked for a family suite at Dockside for 6 people but 2 won't be coming so when they rebooked us today it was in an exterior entry poolside family suite at Cabana Bay for about the same price per person!  I've stayed at CB before so am super excited to return, and I think overall it will be closer and nicer than Dockside.  (Not to mention 4 in a room instead of 6!)  Yet I couldn't imagine how the rooms and entry worked, so - THANKS!

But I have three questions, if anyone can answer them.  Is the sofa bed truly comfortable? We would just leave it out all trip.  But we have a couple on that bed and I'm hoping it's OK for them.

I was also relieved to discover there's a sliding door between that room and the other.  Does it block sound OK? Can one side quietly watch TV while the other sleeps if it's closed?  Would a romantic young couple have privacy to, well, get romantic?  

Finally, I assume there's no elevator?  So if  you're on the 4th floor, you're treking up 4 flights numerous times a day? Yikes, I'm not as young as I used to be!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

We've never used the sofa bed so hopefully someone else who has can help put.

The sliding partition doesn't really block sound much at all.

There are elevators .


----------



## Travelgrrl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> We've never used the sofa bed so hopefully someone else who has can help put.
> 
> The sliding partition doesn't really block sound much at all.
> 
> There are elevators .



1 out of 3 so far in happy answers!  Here's another one: the diagram I found seems to imply there is another entrance / exit from the hotel room on the opposite side (like to an interior hallway)?  Can one actually exit without waking the people on the other side of the room, regardless of which side you are sleeping in?  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Travelgrrl said:


> 1 out of 3 so far in happy answers!  Here's another one: the diagram I found seems to imply there is another entrance / exit from the hotel room on the opposite side (like to an interior hallway)?  Can one actually exit without waking the people on the other side of the room, regardless of which side you are sleeping in?  Hope this makes sense.


Nopies - only one entrance/exit door UNLESS it's a connecting room - if that's the case, then there is another door that connects to the room next door in the kitchen area.


----------



## Travelgrrl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Nopies - only one entrance/exit door UNLESS it's a connecting room - if that's the case, then there is another door that connects to the room next door in the kitchen area.



That means I'll be sneaking past the lovebirds at O Dark Thirty to go outside and have coffee and smoke. Oh well, it's my 60th birthday so my daughter and her beau will just have to resign themselves to a sofa bed (jury is still out on how comfortable), a partition that doesn't block sound, and a mother who rambles through their bedroom every morning!


----------



## georgina

mom4fun said:


> Are there any quiet areas at the hotel where my son could do his online college class? He has the class after we have to check out but our flight is at 5:00 pm.


I'll take a stab at this, but I preface every response with the fact that I haven't been there in a year and a half. I have always found the upstairs balcony area, around the corner from the health ctr and bowling alley, to be fairly quiet. There are a few random seating places scattered around, there is an empty room that looks like it could be used for a classroom of sorts, and the arcade is up there too but not usually used much when I am there. I can't find any photos, another option could be outside by the slide pool. There are a lot of chairs in out of the way areas there.


----------



## Cuchman

DLgal said:


> I'm in some FB groups too. I think people are just being trolls or incredibly picky. I am staying at CB next month and just ignoring those types of posts. There are just as many saying how great CB still is.


I'm there next month as well (well, end of this month) and I'm hoping we have a decent experience.  Normal progression says crowds should be diminishing quite a bit from this point forward so I'm hoping if it is a staff/guest ratio issue, there won't _be _and issue.


----------



## DLgal

Cuchman said:


> I'm there next month as well (well, end of this month) and I'm hoping we have a decent experience.  Normal progression says crowds should be diminishing quite a bit from this point forward so I'm hoping if it is a staff/guest ratio issue, there won't _be _and issue.



We actually cancelled our trip altogether due to the virus surge, but we had switched to Hard Rock because it was only $100 more per night and we figured we'd rather have Express Pass than take our chances with an awful resort experience. Recent reviews are pretty terrible all around and it doesn't seem to be isolated to one specific time period.


----------



## ClapYourHands

If I remember correctly, the bayliner has a toaster that’s available 24/7. Is there a microwave, too?


----------



## nouvellefleur

ClapYourHands said:


> If I remember correctly, the bayliner has a toaster that’s available 24/7. Is there a microwave, too?



There was when I stayed at CBBR in 2017. I want to say I saw a 2020 or 2021 trip report that mentioned it was still available, because I think I remember being slightly surprised to read that, but I can't track down the reference.


----------



## wdwrule

Deciding on whether to book a family suite exterior entry vs. interior entry. We’re planning on walking to and from the parks. Which building would be closest to the walking path and does this building have exterior entry family suites or interior entry… or both?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Castaway building is great for walking path access as is Thunderbird. Both have only Exterior Entry suites - no building has a mix - all are one or the other.


----------



## wdwrule

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Castaway building is great for walking path access as is Thunderbird. Both have only Exterior Entry suites - no building has a mix - all are one or the other.


Perfect thank you!


----------



## nouvellefleur

wdwrule said:


> Deciding on whether to book a family suite exterior entry vs. interior entry. We’re planning on walking to and from the parks. Which building would be closest to the walking path and does this building have exterior entry family suites or interior entry… or both?



We've stayed in Thunderbird and I loved the exterior entry suites - they're so sound proof (ymmv if you're pool view though). The walking path is right there and while the buses & Bayliner Diner feel far away they're really just a 5 minute walk.


----------



## wdwrule

nouvellefleur said:


> We've stayed in Thunderbird and I loved the exterior entry suites - they're so sound proof (ymmv if you're pool view though). The walking path is right there and while the buses & Bayliner Diner feel far away they're really just a 5 minute walk.


Thank you!  We typically choose standard view as we’re not in the room that much. We do usually request high floor and often have decent overall views from places we’ve stayed though. Good to know there’s an area that we can request that’s close to walking path.


----------



## kbelle8995

I've stayed at Cabana Bay more than a few times.  I've had good experience.  Last November we did have a the mini fridge stop working and we got locked out of room.  That said the staff reacted and resolved these problems quickly. 

The worst that I've heard in my family was that they were in a room with no shower curtain.  If you have issue let the staff know and they will resolve the issue.

I will say that the resort needs to be refreshed some.  Clean up the room by replacing door locks, fridge and putting fresh fabrics in the room


----------



## TikiRob

Any recommendations for room requests?  We just have standard rooms reserved for next week.


----------



## KayleyCat

ClapYourHands said:


> If I remember correctly, the bayliner has a toaster that’s available 24/7. Is there a microwave, too?


@ClapYourHands
Yes, the microwave is next to the toaster in the seating area.


----------



## TinkerMouse

kbelle8995 said:


> I will say that the resort needs to be refreshed some.  Clean up the room by replacing door locks, fridge and putting fresh fabrics in the room


I second this! There were pulls all over the bedspread and the actual sheets were so thin I could see through to the mattress label. There were also spotty black mold patches on the cieling so it'd be nice to clean that up too. The bottom of the hallway walls were banged up by the luggage carts and there was the occassional empty candy wrapper and salt packet on those hallway floors too. There was also something going on with the carpet that made us itchy. My mom thinks a carpet flea could have bitten her. She needed Benadryl so maybe we were in a pet friendly room and they didn't tell us. I enjoyed the view on the 6th floor but I really don't think I could stay there again.


----------



## kbelle8995

TinkerMouse said:


> I second this! There were pulls all over the bedspread and the actual sheets were so thin I could see through to the mattress label. There were also spotty black mold patches on the cieling so it'd be nice to clean that up too. The bottom of the hallway walls were banged up by the luggage carts and there was the occassional empty candy wrapper and salt packet on those hallway floors too. There was also something going on with the carpet that made us itchy. My mom thinks a carpet flea could have bitten her. She needed Benadryl so maybe we were in a pet friendly room and they didn't tell us. I enjoyed the view on the 6th floor but I really don't think I could stay there again.


Cabana bay does not permit pets to stay There.  But  again refresh  is needed


----------



## plumsiren

Does anyone know if there are any interior entry family suites in the (oval) towers? I really don't want to be that far from the lobby. Has anyone tried putting in an 'as close to the lobby as possible' room request?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

plumsiren said:


> Does anyone know if there are any interior entry family suites in the (oval) towers? I really don't want to be that far from the lobby. Has anyone tried putting in an 'as close to the lobby as possible' room request?



Beachside and Bayside do not have the “family” suites, however there are 2 bedroom suites.

That request would be great to ask for if you prefer being closer.


----------



## plumsiren

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Beachside and Bayside do not have the “family” suites, however there are 2 bedroom suites.
> 
> That request would be great to ask for if you prefer being closer.



Wonderful to hear, thank you!


----------



## Saltywardog

TinkerMouse said:


> I second this! There were pulls all over the bedspread and the actual sheets were so thin I could see through to the mattress label. There were also spotty black mold patches on the cieling so it'd be nice to clean that up too. The bottom of the hallway walls were banged up by the luggage carts and there was the occassional empty candy wrapper and salt packet on those hallway floors too. There was also something going on with the carpet that made us itchy. My mom thinks a carpet flea could have bitten her. She needed Benadryl so maybe we were in a pet friendly room and they didn't tell us. I enjoyed the view on the 6th floor but I really don't think I could stay there again.


 to many of these issues, so glad i switched to sapphire falls a few weeks out. Amazing resort and staff


----------



## lisam70

Just spent 5 nights in an exterior entry suite and other than burned out light bulb had no issues. They now check in with you thru text messages and if you need something they bring it right away. We arrived Saturday afternoon and the line to check in was long and moved very slow even the mobile check in line so we headed out for early dinner and city walk then came back around 8 or so to no line at all.


----------



## plumsiren

I'm sure this question has been A&A but since I don't have the patience to read 54 pages...BFF is getting a Seasonal AP to score AP room rates. Can those passes be picked up at CB so we can check in with them? We will be arriving late and not doing the parks on arrival night. Thanks!


----------



## wdwrule

plumsiren said:


> I'm sure this question has been A&A but since I don't have the patience to read 54 pages...BFF is getting a Seasonal AP to score AP room rates. Can those passes be picked up at CB so we can check in with them? We will be arriving late and not doing the parks on arrival night. Thanks!


Yes if the pass is already paid in full. Each hotel has a park ticket/pass desk but their hours seem limited in the evening. I believe they open each morning around 7am. You just need to show your pass before you check out to get the AP rate discount. So when you arrive late at night… if the ticket desk is closed, just check-in and then next morning visit ticket desk in lobby to pick up pass. Then sometime during your trip show your pass to the checkin desk so they can apply the discount. Sometimes they ask to see it, sometimes they don’t at all. I always show them mine just in case either way.


----------



## lisam70

plumsiren said:


> I'm sure this question has been A&A but since I don't have the patience to read 54 pages...BFF is getting a Seasonal AP to score AP room rates. Can those passes be picked up at CB so we can check in with them? We will be arriving late and not doing the parks on arrival night. Thanks!


I think the ticket desk closes around 6pm. I did the upgrade there as well was very quick.


----------



## plumsiren

So with the announcement about Mardi Gras today, we might be moving our stay to avoid the crowds (our first park day would be opening day, ugh). Anyone going to be there the last week of January?


----------



## heidijanesmith

We just got back from our 1st CB stay 9/22-9/27 and wanted to share my experience.

1-Check in. When I booked the package, I asked to be in the outdoor hallway family suite. I was told by the TM that the pool would be open during our stay. When we walked into the Lobby the Pool by the outside family suites was closed! The pool is only open during the weekends. We spend a lot of time at the pool, so this was not ideal for us. I asked to switch our room to an inside corridor room and they did have one for a $25.00 per day upcharge. I asked for TM to waive the upcharge fee as we were told misinformation about the pool. The TM said no and then left to ask a manager. TM came back and said no they would no waive the fee as the pool hours are posted on the website. I did not want to start our vaca arguing, so we just paid it.

2- We found our room and it was a great location to the other pool. We were quite a walk to the lobby and buses, but really not that bad.

3-Quality of room furnishing were a little old and run down. The chairs, couch, beds, doors and fridge door all had some damage. The slider did not stop any noise from reaching the other room. DH was watching football and I had something else on in the bedroom and it was hard to have two TV's at the same time. All in all, the extra space was nice.

4- Transportation was excellent. We never waited more than a minute for a bus, most of the time there were 1 or more buses waiting to pick people up.  If there was ever a line, then a TM would call another bus and it was there in minutes. We normally stay at the HRH, so I was nervous about the buses, but they were fantastic!

I did a survey after my stay and received a very nice message from the assistant manager at CB and he apologized for the misinformation about the pool hours and refunded me the upgrade charge. I was very happy with that.

HRH is still my fav, but if there are no discounts for HRH, I would stay at CB again.


----------



## jeni1072

Does anyone know if the Hearing Accessible or ADA rooms are in specific areas, or just scattered here and there?


----------



## schumigirl

heidijanesmith said:


> We just got back from our 1st CB stay 9/22-9/27 and wanted to share my experience.
> 
> 1-Check in. When I booked the package, I asked to be in the outdoor hallway family suite. I was told by the TM that the pool would be open during our stay. When we walked into the Lobby the Pool by the outside family suites was closed! The pool is only open during the weekends. We spend a lot of time at the pool, so this was not ideal for us. I asked to switch our room to an inside corridor room and they did have one for a $25.00 per day upcharge. I asked for TM to waive the upcharge fee as we were told misinformation about the pool. The TM said no and then left to ask a manager. TM came back and said no they would no waive the fee as the pool hours are posted on the website. I did not want to start our vaca arguing, so we just paid it.
> 
> 2- We found our room and it was a great location to the other pool. We were quite a walk to the lobby and buses, but really not that bad.
> 
> 3-Quality of room furnishing were a little old and run down. The chairs, couch, beds, doors and fridge door all had some damage. The slider did not stop any noise from reaching the other room. DH was watching football and I had something else on in the bedroom and it was hard to have two TV's at the same time. All in all, the extra space was nice.
> 
> 4- Transportation was excellent. We never waited more than a minute for a bus, most of the time there were 1 or more buses waiting to pick people up.  If there was ever a line, then a TM would call another bus and it was there in minutes. We normally stay at the HRH, so I was nervous about the buses, but they were fantastic!
> 
> I did a survey after my stay and received a very nice message from the assistant manager at CB and he apologized for the misinformation about the pool hours and refunded me the upgrade charge. I was very happy with that.
> 
> HRH is still my fav, but if there are no discounts for HRH, I would stay at CB again.



Glad you had such a lovely trip despite the few glitches at the hotel.

And happy they refunded you the upgrade, that is good to hear. And yes, everyone seems to praise the bus service for punctuality.


----------



## StarCruzer

Booked our first ever stay at Cabana Bay for December (pool view). I've tried to read up as much as I can ahead of time, but I figured I'd ask a few questions to the experts here 

What are things you wish you knew about the hotel the first time you visited?

Also, if you bring your own float/tube for the lazy river, can you still have a TM inflate it? (I read they can inflate tubes you buy from the resort).
_edit: based on responses, looks like someone mentioned in late July there's a hose you can use to inflate your own tubes/floaties)_

Which building/section do you feel is most convenient and why?

Obviously any answers are appreciated, but no pressure! I'm still sifting through posts on this board to see if I can find some answers myself.


----------



## nouvellefleur

StarCruzer said:


> Which building/section do you feel is most convenient and why?



If you're getting a family suite, I really liked the exterior entry suites. Castaway is probably objectively the best location of those buildings, but we were in Thunderbird and it was right next to the garden path to the parks, and about a 5 minute stroll to the Bayliner Diner and the buses, about a 7 minute stroll to the lazy river pool. Compared to the interior hallway rooms, I thought the soundproofing was better in the exterior entry suites.

For a standard room, probably the Americana building is the most convenient.

I'm going in November with my sister and we're going to try one of the Volcano view standard rooms - I'm excited, but the hike back and forth will probably be pretty long!


----------



## StarCruzer

nouvellefleur said:


> For a standard room, probably the Americana building is the most convenient.



We have a poolside standard. I have back problems and will be bringing a cane with me, so I may call and try to request a room as close to the lobby as possible, unless the walk is shorter than it looks!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

StarCruzer said:


> unless the walk is shorter than it looks!


It isn't.


----------



## heidijanesmith

StarCruzer said:


> Booked our first ever stay at Cabana Bay for December (pool view). I've tried to read up as much as I can ahead of time, but I figured I'd ask a few questions to the experts here
> 
> What are things you wish you knew about the hotel the first time you visited?
> 
> Also, if you bring your own float/tube for the lazy river, can you still have a TM inflate it? (I read they can inflate tubes you buy from the resort).
> _edit: based on responses, looks like someone mentioned in late July there's a hose you can use to inflate your own tubes/floaties)_
> 
> Which building/section do you feel is most convenient and why?
> 
> Obviously any answers are appreciated, but no pressure! I'm still sifting through posts on this board to see if I can find some answers myself.



Since we just got back from our 1st stay there, I can help a little bit.
1-If you want to purchase or bring your own floaty thingy, there is a self service air hose to fill them up. We saw quite a few kids with tubes.
2- Our connecting outdoor Family suite room had no sound proofing at all in the Kitchen area. I could hear every word they said and listen to their TV. In the bedroom area it was much better, sound wise
3-Be prepared for the furnishings to need an update, ie chairs and our fridge.
4- Buses were easy and simple. If you have ever been to WDW, it's much, much better. The bus picks up CB 1st and then went to Adventura and then on our way to the parking garage. If we had a line at CB, poof here another bus would come. I never had to wait for a bus, most of the time they were there waiting for passengers.
5-We walked a lot at the resort. Walked to the pool, to the lobby to the bus area. We stayed at 4th floor Continental in one of the round window rooms. The only thing that was easy to get to was the pool and we spent a lot of time there, so that was great.
6- The Cabana Court yard pool is only open at certain times depending on when you go. We went 9/22-9/27 and originally booked an inside Family Suite in the Castaway building. We walked in and saw the pool closed. It is only open on Sat and Sun. We changed our room as the pool is a big deal for us.
7-If we stayed again, I think I would ask for the same area.


----------



## CJK

Is the lazy river open 7 days a week?


----------



## StarCruzer

heidijanesmith said:


> The Cabana Court yard pool is only open at certain times depending on when you go. We went 9/22-9/27 and originally booked an inside Family Suite in the Castaway building. We walked in and saw the pool closed. It is only open on Sat and Sun. We changed our room as the pool is a big deal for us.
> If we stayed again, I think I would ask for the same area.



Thanks!! A ton of great (and recent) info.

It sounds like they were able to accommodate a room swap. We're hoping to possibly use the lazy river, but really more hoping to be close to the lobby. Not sure how much swapping they'll be able to finagle on a Saturday night for us!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Yes, it was open 7days a week.  We had a lot of fun there!


----------



## kbelle8995

heidijanesmith said:


> Since we just got back from our 1st stay there, I can help a little bit.
> 1-If you want to purchase or bring your own floaty thingy, there is a self service air hose to fill them up. We saw quite a few kids with tubes.
> 2- Our connecting outdoor Family suite room had no sound proofing at all in the Kitchen area. I could hear every word they said and listen to their TV. In the bedroom area it was much better, sound wise
> 3-Be prepared for the furnishings to need an update, ie chairs and our fridge.
> 4- Buses were easy and simple. If you have ever been to WDW, it's much, much better. The bus picks up CB 1st and then went to Adventura and then on our way to the parking garage. If we had a line at CB, poof here another bus would come. I never had to wait for a bus, most of the time they were there waiting for passengers.
> 5-We walked a lot at the resort. Walked to the pool, to the lobby to the bus area. We stayed at 4th floor Continental in one of the round window rooms. The only thing that was easy to get to was the pool and we spent a lot of time there, so that was great.
> 6- The Cabana Court yard pool is only open at certain times depending on when you go. We went 9/22-9/27 and originally booked an inside Family Suite in the Castaway building. We walked in and saw the pool closed. It is only open on Sat and Sun. We changed our room as the pool is a big deal for us.
> 7-If we stayed again, I think I would ask for the same area.



Where is the self service air hose

Hate to hear that they are still closing the other pool.


----------



## heidijanesmith

kbelle8995 said:


> Where is the self service air hose
> 
> Hate to hear that they are still closing the other pool.



The self serve air hose was on the side of the Tube Shack Building at the rear of the pool. Not too far from the restrooms.


----------



## heidijanesmith

StarCruzer said:


> We have a poolside standard. I have back problems and will be bringing a cane with me, so I may call and try to request a room as close to the lobby as possible, unless the walk is shorter than it looks!


 I completely agree with the PP. The American Building has rooms that are close to the lobby/bus.  We did a lot of walking at this resort and got lost a couple times at night


----------



## Charon

How is the bowling access?  Last 2 times we stayed there hoping to have a family activity the slots were all filled by 530 or 6. One time we were staying at Sapphire across the street and they said you must be a guest at cabana so no go that time, the next time this past May, it sold out an hour after opening!?


----------



## jaceraden

Wondering if the info about a a free shuttle to SeaWorld is current practise and if there are any recent reviews?


----------



## Withnail

Is closing one of the pools during the week something that always happens during the slower months, or is it just happening now because of staffing issues and other such things?


----------



## heidijanesmith

Withnail said:


> Is closing one of the pools during the week something that always happens during the slower months, or is it just happening now because of staffing issues and other such things?


We were at CV 9/22-9/27 and was told that it was a seasonal thing. They also said it's on the UA website.


----------



## plumsiren

Does anyone know of a resource for room view photos? Or have any to share? I wish TP did those for the UO hotels like they do for the Disney ones! Most of what I've seen is people showing off Volcano Bay views, which is def not what we want/will be getting.


----------



## larissawbb

plumsiren said:


> Does anyone know of a resource for room view photos? Or have any to share? I wish TP did those for the UO hotels like they do for the Disney ones! Most of what I've seen is people showing off Volcano Bay views, which is def not what we want/will be getting.


Just search on YouTube. There are a million room videos. It’s easier to see what your getting that way.


----------



## yellowfish78

plumsiren said:


> Does anyone know of a resource for room view photos? Or have any to share? I wish TP did those for the UO hotels like they do for the Disney ones! Most of what I've seen is people showing off Volcano Bay views, which is def not what we want/will be getting.


What kind of room are you getting? When you have an exterior suite, it will really either be a parking lot view or a pool view. There's not really anything "blocking" the room - no decorations like at Pop or ASM - unless people are walking by. For a standard room it's the same. There is nothing really blocking the view - though lower floors might have a palm tree in the way (which obviously can change through the years so it's hard to record that one) and the other view is really a parking lot or parking garage (which you can see on the resort map.  
Check out Google Maps and drop the person in the resort. You can see some buildings/rooms that way too.  Might help some.


----------



## macraven

We have a very old thread of picture views at the hotels.
I need to go back many years to find it


----------



## BrotherCraig

With things opening back up and getting to some sort of normality again, what does Cabana Bay offer for kids?  We are transferring over to Cabana from Royal Pacific and staying just one night.  We are not going to the park that day so will have a resort day.  Anything for the kids to keep them busy?  I heard the bowling alley is hard to get into and odds are slim.  Thanks.


----------



## yellowfish78

BrotherCraig said:


> With things opening back up and getting to some sort of normality again, what does Cabana Bay offer for kids?  We are transferring over to Cabana from Royal Pacific and staying just one night.  We are not going to the park that day so will have a resort day.  Anything for the kids to keep them busy?  I heard the bowling alley is hard to get into and odds are slim.  Thanks.


I've never had any issues getting a lane bowling. We'd walk by early in the evening (I think they open at 3pm?) and make reservations for after dinner for the same day.  
Other than that, just the pools, smores by the fireplace and minigolf at CityWalk (Those are our plans for our non-park day! LOL)


----------



## BrotherCraig

yellowfish78 said:


> I've never had any issues getting a lane bowling. We'd walk by early in the evening (I think they open at 3pm?) and make reservations for after dinner for the same day.
> Other than that, just the pools, smores by the fireplace and minigolf at CityWalk (Those are our plans for our non-park day! LOL)




Thanks.  Good to know.  That is good enough for the kids.  They are 9 and 7 so a little young for Universal parks but want to keep them a little busy.


----------



## cfoxga

BrotherCraig said:


> Thanks.  Good to know.  That is good enough for the kids.  They are 9 and 7 so a little young for Universal parks but want to keep them a little busy.


Our girls were about that age and there was no problem keeping them busy for a 4 night stay.  We were up for rope drop each morning, took a break in the afternoon, and then went back to the parks until closing.  They were HP fans before the trip, so they could not get enough of those areas.  Don't forget about all of the various shows around the parks.


----------



## BrotherCraig

cfoxga said:


> Our girls were about that age and there was no problem keeping them busy for a 4 night stay.  We were up for rope drop each morning, took a break in the afternoon, and then went back to the parks until closing.  They were HP fans before the trip, so they could not get enough of those areas.  Don't forget about all of the various shows around the parks.


Thanks. Our kids have only seen the first Harry Potter film. The other ones get too dark for them but they will know what to expect. We might let them watch a couple more of the Harry Potter films before we leave.


----------



## Sakurachaek

Anyone know if the windows open?


----------



## BrotherCraig

Sakurachaek said:


> Anyone know if the windows open?



Help is available 
Speak with someone today 
National Suicide Prevention Lifeline
Hours: Available 24 hours. Languages: English, Spanish. 
Learn more
800-273-8255
https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/chat/


----------



## BrotherCraig

Sakurachaek said:


> Anyone know if the windows open?



good question. Doubt they do though. Looks like floor to ceiling windows. Seen the question asked elsewhere and the answer was no.


----------



## Anniegirl

Is there a big difference between the exterior door entry and the interior door entry suites? Aside from the obvious, lol. Are they both located in the same buildings?  We don’t care about views but would prefer to be closer to the walking path to the Park and/or the shuttle.


----------



## sandam1

Anniegirl said:


> Is there a big difference between the exterior door entry and the interior door entry suites? Aside from the obvious, lol. Are they both located in the same buildings?  We don’t care about views but would prefer to be closer to the walking path to the Park and/or the shuttle.



They are different buildings. The exterior room buildings are in a square around the pool that has the slide (and the pool that has been closed at times during the week since COVID). It is closer to the lobby and the walking path. The interior room buildings are in the shape of a "V" around the pool and lazy river. These rooms are closer to the restaurant, the bus to the parks and Volcano Bay.


----------



## Withnail

I've heard the pools are pretty much always very crowded. Has this been the experience of those in this thread?


----------



## Travelgrrl

Withnail said:


> I've heard the pools are pretty much always very crowded. Has this been the experience of those in this thread?



I've only stayed there once and the pools are huge so there was always plenty of loungers available and the pools and lazy river did not seem crowded.  (However, it was a bit chilly for swimming, for my taste so maybe that was a factor.)  HOWEVER, this was when they had both pools open.  Now the right hand pool is only open on weekends.  

So much for our (empty) "Pool View"!


----------



## macraven

Disboards Daily Thread 
Of the Day….Cabana Bay
11-11-2021


----------



## Withnail

Travelgrrl said:


> I've only stayed there once and the pools are huge so there was always plenty of loungers available and the pools and lazy river did not seem crowded.  (However, it was a bit chilly for swimming, for my taste so maybe that was a factor.)  HOWEVER, this was when they had both pools open.  Now the right hand pool is only open on weekends.
> 
> So much for our (empty) "Pool View"!


I'd be real happy if they were able to get back to having them both open soon.


----------



## yellowfish78

Withnail said:


> I've heard the pools are pretty much always very crowded. Has this been the experience of those in this thread?


I think the pool by the lazy river "feels" more crowded than the pool with the slide. Well, it us. so...when this is the only pool open then yes.  LOL  I like the pool with slide better - more chairs and more space.


----------



## trompettecon

If I need 2 standard bedrooms (pool) and one exterior entry (pool) suite, is there any way to have them in the same building?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

trompettecon said:


> If I need 2 standard bedrooms (pool) and one exterior entry (pool) suite, is there any way to have them in the same building?



No, all of the exterior entry rooms are family suites - there are no standard rooms in any of those 3 buildings.

You could get an interior entry family suite in the same building as the 2 standard rooms (presumably - you'd have to request it & hope they could meet that request.)


----------



## kbelle8995

Just back from Cabana bay.  It looks like they are refreshing some of the rooms.  So that's good.  If you want a bigger standard room stay in the tower.  We had a great time.


----------



## hmcater

Do any of the family suites connect to another family suite?  We have 7 people and figure we'd enjoy the extra room.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

We





hmcater said:


> Do any of the family suites connect to another family suite?  We have 7 people and figure we'd enjoy the extra room.


We've only ever stayed in exterior entry family suites and some of those definitely have connecting doors. Not sure about the interior entry ones.


----------



## larissawbb

hmcater said:


> Do any of the family suites connect to another family suite?  We have 7 people and figure we'd enjoy the extra room.


Yes. We always get two connecting family suites with interior entry. My son loves the lazy river.


----------



## sandam1

Just got home from Cabana Bay last night and have a few notes:

- They are having some issues with lazy river. One night they closed early and the next day opened late. The TM that we talked to said something about damage to the concrete in the river. Today someone commented on Facebook that the lazy river being closed for unscheduled maintenance and that there is a flag on the reservations page to that effect. Just a head's up to anyone who is going in the near future.

- We found a solution to the "no fan in the toilet area" problem. I picked up a travel size can of Febreeze (maybe at Five Below or Target) and it worked perfectly.

- Saturday night, the Bayliner Diner was an absolute MESS around park close. The lines to order food were almost to the registers. The coolers were completely cleared out of prepared food (salads, sandwiches, etc). They were SERIOUSLY understaffed and under-prepared. I texted the hotel info number and they said that the hotel was sold out and that they were doing their best. Personally, I would think that if you don't have enough staff, you should proportionally reduced what capacity is, but anyways...Then I tried the Hideaway food area (near the lazy river pool bar) and they were also closed. So lacking any options and completely unwilling to wait 45+ minutes to order food, I wound up using the snacks in the room as a meal. So my advice is that if you are going at a busy time (or any time), make sure that you have a Plan B. I have a free trial for Uber Eats, but didn't have a chance to get it set up before I left. Big mistake! We've stayed at Cabana Bay probably 10+ times so it never dawned on me that it would be a problem, but apparently it is part of the "new normal" right now.

- The bus service was as good as usual.

Overall, we had a good stay and none of the issues were terrible or deal-breakers. If anyone has a questions that they need answered about current operations, let me know and I'll help if I can.


----------



## macraven

I totally understand how aggravated it can be when 
you need food and the crowds are too great to deal with.

But you managed the kinks you went through.

i dread long food lines at the hotels but I would have done what you did and eat up your snacks you had


----------



## kbelle8995

sandam1 said:


> Just got home from Cabana Bay last night and have a few notes:
> 
> - They are having some issues with lazy river. One night they closed early and the next day opened late. The TM that we talked to said something about damage to the concrete in the river. Today someone commented on Facebook that the lazy river being closed for unscheduled maintenance and that there is a flag on the reservations page to that effect. Just a head's up to anyone who is going in the near future.
> 
> - We found a solution to the "no fan in the toilet area" problem. I picked up a travel size can of Febreeze (maybe at Five Below or Target) and it worked perfectly.
> 
> - Saturday night, the Bayliner Diner was an absolute MESS around park close. The lines to order food were almost to the registers. The coolers were completely cleared out of prepared food (salads, sandwiches, etc). They were SERIOUSLY understaffed and under-prepared. I texted the hotel info number and they said that the hotel was sold out and that they were doing their best. Personally, I would think that if you don't have enough staff, you should proportionally reduced what capacity is, but anyways...Then I tried the Hideaway food area (near the lazy river pool bar) and they were also closed. So lacking any options and completely unwilling to wait 45+ minutes to order food, I wound up using the snacks in the room as a meal. So my advice is that if you are going at a busy time (or any time), make sure that you have a Plan B. I have a free trial for Uber Eats, but didn't have a chance to get it set up before I left. Big mistake! We've stayed at Cabana Bay probably 10+ times so it never dawned on me that it would be a problem, but apparently it is part of the "new normal" right now.
> 
> - The bus service was as good as usual.
> 
> Overall, we had a good stay and none of the issues were terrible or deal-breakers. If anyone has a questions that they need answered about current operations, let me know and I'll help if I can.




We noticed that they were not opening the lazy river until noon.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

kbelle8995 said:


> We noticed that they were not opening the lazy river until noon.


They were doing that when we were there at the end of Oct.


----------



## CourtH

Anyone stay in a 2 bedroom Volcano Bay Suite before?  Is it worth the upgrade over a family suite?


----------



## yellowfish78

Spent two days here before Thanksgiving - Saturday to Monday in a exterior family suite.  Check in line was semi-long and only got longer as the night went on - I know the OI nights were going on and it was going to be rough but by the time we checked in....the line was to the tree.  Got ground floor, right around the corner from the front desk which was perfect for us given we were NOT doing parks before our cruise.  Beds were super soft.  I really wish the shower and toilet were swapped....seems odd to have a sink in with the shower over the toilet.  Also, make sure the sliding door is shut if you want to change only one TV channel at a time! LOL  We were in the living room area and frequently turned the channel on the bedroom TV. HA!  
Enjoyed the pool, haunted mini-golf. Ate at Antojitos and was disappointed in everything. Chips were greasy, food wasn't the best, service could have been better.


----------



## BrotherCraig

Checked out of Cabana Bay on Friday after staying two nights there.  Had a suite on the 7th floor in the Continental building.  Getting over to the room was a pain since they are doing renovations on the 7th floor in both elevator lobbies closest to the main building.  Had to take an elevator to the 2nd floor and then walk down the corridor to the third elevator lobby to get up to 7.  We really enjoyed our stay there.  We were at Royal Pacific for 3 nights before our stay here.  Only one pool area was open but no complaints.  Lazy river and pool was fantastic.  They had movie night at the pool each night.  The bar there was good.  The bowling alley was booked each day so didn't get the chance to experience.  The bus shuttle from CityWalk was decent.  The main cafeteria was crowded even during off times but it decent.  Room was a good size for our family of 6 and clean.  Would stay there again.


----------



## GulAtiCa

CAPSLOCK said:


> They were doing that when we were there at the end of Oct.


As well for us for a week of Labor Day weekend and again our recent Thanksgiving week trip. Closes early too and just periodically not running. Starting to more think it's staffing reasons? Also not to sure they are still heating the lazy river currently (was pretty chilly when we went into it on our recent). Only reason mention that is cause I went Feb 2020 a few days after a big cold front and remember the lazy river being heated and nice and warm.

Anyways, it's a shame, cause really like that lazy river, it's among our favorite things to do as a mid-day break before heading back to the parks.


----------



## BrotherCraig

We were at Cabana Bay Thanksgiving week and the Lazy River was running from morning until late at night.  Zero issues.


----------



## GulAtiCa

Hmm, so was I, but it def was closed off at different times as would walk by. Could just be luck of draw & I got unlucky at times. It was 100% more open & ready to use during the mid-day and more so compared to our Labor Day Week trip, then it was on and off. I think my main complaint was that it was chilly for this trip.

Speaking of Thanksgiving, had their Thanksgiving meal (lunch & dinner) and it was really really good. Large portions too, we ended up just sharing 1 meal for dinner. Think we will 100% do this again.


----------



## BrotherCraig

GulAtiCa said:


> Hmm, so was I, but it def was closed off at different times as would walk by. It was 100% more open & ready to use during the mid-day and more so compared to our Labor Day Week trip, then it was on and off. I think my main complaint was that it was chilly for this trip.
> 
> Speaking of Thanksgiving, had their Thanksgiving meal (lunch & dinner) and it was really really good. Large portions too, we ended up just sharing 1 meal for dinner. Think we will 100% do this again.




Oh, I believe you.  Just never saw it closed ourselves and our room was overlooking the pool area from the 7th floor.  We were swimming all morning and mid-afternoon on 11/25 (Thanksgiving) there.  We played table tennis that night and it was open as well.  We also swam 11/24 in the early evening all the way until 8 PM.  We had Thanksgiving dinner at Antojitos (not good).  We had a reservation at Portofino's Mama Della but didn't make it over there in time.  We had a reservation at Mama Della on Wednesday night as well and didn't make it.  lol


----------



## GulAtiCa

That sounds like fun! One of my favorite memories that I always try to recreate each trip is our mid-day break from the parks being at the pool/lazy river. Having that really helps a lot to re-energize us. Plus it's a lazy river, those are the best.

If you ever go again for Thanksgiving, try out their Thanksgiving meal. I can't understate how good / large portion it was for only $20 (& little cheaper with that nice new AP discount hehe). Not sure everyone really knew they were doing it, as apparently people would ask us where we got it. Was thinking they would have it at nearly all the lanes, but was only at one instead. If we ever go again, which I do think we will, might stay at a different hotel but would bus on over to the hotel for the meal.

Cabana Bay has really become our favorite hotel.


----------



## BrotherCraig

GulAtiCa said:


> That sounds like fun! One of my favorite memories that I always try to recreate each trip is our mid-day break from the parks being at the pool/lazy river. Having that really helps a lot to re-energize us. Plus it's a lazy river, those are the best.
> 
> If you ever go again for Thanksgiving, try out their Thanksgiving meal. I can't understate how good / large portion it was for only $20 (& little cheaper with that nice new AP discount hehe). Not sure everyone really knew they were doing it, as apparently people would ask us where we got it. Was thinking they would have it at nearly all the lanes, but was only at one instead. If we ever go again, which I do think we will, might stay at a different hotel but would bus on over to the hotel for the meal.
> 
> Cabana Bay has really become our favorite hotel.



We saw the signs everywhere for the thanksgiving meal and wish we did that instead.  We never had food at the resort there.  We always ate somewhere else.  We will try their food next time.  We stayed at Royal Pacific for a few nights this past trip as well and also a week at Disney's Caribbean Beach so three resorts in one trip.  It was fun.  We really enjoyed Cabana Bay (other than the slow check in).


----------



## Travelgrrl

We stayed at CBBR a few years ago and loved it, and were returning the first week in December. I had heard recent horror stories of tired rooms, closed Lazy River, long lines at the Food Court, etc - so wanted to give a pretty recent report on the resort!  TL/DR - it was fantastic!

Pop Warner was going on that week, and I worried that would be a huge interruption, but other than lines of identically dressed girls with giant hairbows streaming out to their busses, we hardly saw them. We had an Exterior Pool View room in the Starlight building, and the pool was sadly only open our first night. And it was raging with kids! However, when we went back to our room before the pool was closed, we didn't hear a peep. I know people say the rooms aren't soundproofed, but our room sure seemed to be! The room's furnishings looked brand new and fresh.

The Food Court food was delicious and cheap as ever, and no long lines to wait in.  There was always a bus loading people and another pulling up - both at the resort and at the parks. Best bus service I've ever had at any theme park, and even better than our pre-Covid CBBR trip!

I hadn't used the Lazy River before, but we went every afternoon and it was delightful! It felt slightly cool as you entered and then was warm as toast. Nice and clean, with only a little leaf here and there. One day it was pretty busy with cheerleaders but it was all good fun, and other days it was quiet and peaceful.  Loved the sandy area off to one side of the pool. 

We picked up our tickets at the Attractions Desk with no waiting.  Stuff in the shops was adorable and again, not as expensive as one might think for many cool items.  I was buying something and asked if they had a Cabana Bay logo lighter (I had lost a lighter) and the lady said no, they didn't have logo ones - then slipped a free plain one in my bag.

My only complaint with the week is that it takes a lot of cheek to sell someone a Pool View room when the resort knew the pool wouldn't be open - but that complaint is minor. It was a fantastic stay, and CBBR is a dream for anyone who likes Mid Century Modern!  The parks were slow and we didn't need EP.  A terrific week!


----------



## Travelgrrl

A few photos of Cabana Bay from our recent stay.  First, the lobby had the 1950's latest in Aluminum trees:



Along with its groovy mid century modern accoutrements: 



Our room was in the Starlight building:



It was an Exterior Pool View on the ground floor:







At night, we had the sliding door closed between the two rooms. I had little glow lights on the side where the lovebirds slept on the pull out couch:



Romantic!


----------



## AllyElly

Are both pools now open?  We are going in a month and we’re hoping to spend some time at the pool after the parks, but I couldn’t see where it would be listed if either of them were closed.  How is swimming in Feb?  Im hoping the pools are open late.


----------



## Travelgrrl

They've only released park hours until Feb 14th, but the USF closes at 7 every night until then, extending on Sunday Feb 13th to 9 and Monday Feb 14th until 8. IOA closes at 7 except for the 6th, 13th and 14th when they are open until 8.

I'm guessing only one pool will be open (the one by the Lazy River) in February. If you're there on a weekend, the practice is for both pools to be open Fri-Sunday.  We arrived on a Sunday and left early Friday so we only had the other pool open that night.  It's a drag, because the fire pit, smoking section, cushy chairs, and Atomic Cafe are also in that locked area.  I would imagine swimming in Feb would vary depending on the variable weather. Our last trip to Universal, it was cold and rainy and we were competing for scarves. This trip was warm as toast, though it was December!  Bring layers, just in case.


----------



## kbelle8995

AllyElly said:


> Are both pools now open?  We are going in a month and we’re hoping to spend some time at the pool after the parks, but I couldn’t see where it would be listed if either of them were closed.  How is swimming in Feb?  Im hoping the pools are open late.



The Lazy river pool side was open  The other side is not.  It's only open during the weekends when we went in November.  Also when we were there in November the Lazy river didn't open until 12.  Which wasn't my favorite ruling.  I hope it is open when you go.


----------



## kbelle8995

Just a quick comment, an opinion no one asked for

Bayliner Diner's French Fries are addictive no idea why.  Maybe it's the truffle oil.  Or the location.  So good


----------



## MattUL

We will be staying at Cabana Bay for the first time in a few weeks. We have an interior suite. Are those in every building or limited to certain ones?


----------



## plumsiren

MattUL said:


> We will be staying at Cabana Bay for the first time in a few weeks. We have an interior suite. Are those in every building or limited to certain ones?



I believe those are only in the long buildings, Americana and Continental.


----------



## MattUL

plumsiren said:


> I believe those are only in the long buildings, Americana and Continental.


Thanks!


----------



## plumsiren

Big winter storm hitting the Northeast this weekend. We've bumped our trip back to February 12th; fortunately our new dates were the same rate. Fingers crossed for decent weather and pool openings!


----------



## jaceraden

kbelle8995 said:


> Just a quick comment, an opinion no one asked for
> 
> Bayliner Diner's French Fries are addictive no idea why.  Maybe it's the truffle oil.  Or the location.  So good



I'm drooling just thinking about the Southwest flatbread. And I think the location is only a tiny part of the equation!


----------



## heartpumper

My family has decided on a family suite for our June trip.  Is there really a benefit or big difference between the exterior/interior/poolside options?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

heartpumper said:


> My family has decided on a family suite for our June trip.  Is there really a benefit or big difference between the exterior/interior/poolside options?



The rooms themselves are identical whether you choose interior or exterior or poolside or not poolside. Only real difference is that in the exterior entry rooms, the big window is in the living room vs. the bedroom in the interior entry rooms.

Interior open to an interior corridor whereas exterior open directly to the outside.

Pool view rooms have views of one of the two pools whereas non pool view have views of parking lots/landscaping.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lisam70

heartpumper said:


> My family has decided on a family suite for our June trip.  Is there really a benefit or big difference between the exterior/interior/poolside options?


A few pages back in this thread there is some commentary about this. What I gathered from it was the poolside rooms can be noisy from the pool music. The interior rooms can be noisy with sounds echoing in the halls. I choose an exterior suite because I don't care about view I want quiet and also wanted the window in the living room because I prefer my bedroom nice and dark. Stayed there in September and loved it !


----------



## LaDonna

lisam70 said:


> A few pages back in this thread there is some commentary about this. What I gathered from it was the poolside rooms can be noisy from the pool music. The interior rooms can be noisy with sounds echoing in the halls. I choose an exterior suite because I don't care about view I want quiet and also wanted the window in the living room because I prefer my bedroom nice and dark. Stayed there in September and loved it !



also and I may be thinking of another hotel, but wasn’t the exterior entry closer to the dedicated walking path to the parks and the interior entry rooms are on the lazy river side area


----------



## DoryGirl1963

LaDonna said:


> also and I may be thinking of another hotel, but wasn’t the exterior entry closer to the dedicated walking path to the parks and the interior entry rooms are on the lazy river side area


That's correct


----------



## lisam70

LaDonna said:


> also and I may be thinking of another hotel, but wasn’t the exterior entry closer to the dedicated walking path to the parks and the interior entry rooms are on the lazy river side area


Yes and the resort is pretty spread out so if you have a preference which side you want to be on that could play into the decision as well. Also how much walking you want to do room to food and bus stop.


----------



## geksr

Can you book a suite with a connecting standard room?


----------



## plumsiren

Anyone arriving on 2/15 or 16? We'll have a bunch of drinks to leave behind, lots of individual bottles of water and maybe other stuff, if anyone is interested!


----------



## weather_lady

LaDonna said:


> also and I may be thinking of another hotel, but wasn’t the exterior entry closer to the dedicated walking path to the parks and the interior entry rooms are on the lazy river side area



Yes, you're right about the rooms and their proximity to the Garden Walk, etc.

FYI -- apologies if someone already linked to this -- here's a walking video that takes you from the front entrance of Cabana Bay to the Garden Walk (and then on, all the way to Citywalk and beyond, to where the Garden Walk terminates at Portofino Bay). As you'll see, walking from the entrance to the beginning of the Garden Walk takes about 3 minutes, although that obviously doesn't include the time it would take you to reach it from a more far-flung room. In any event, it's a nice way to see what things look like from the ground, rather than just on a map. FWIW, the path that juts off from the Garden Walk toward Sapphire Falls (if you were going to catch a boat from there to CityWalk) appears around the 5:35 mark, I believe.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I'm a total Universal newbie and we're planning a trip for June 2022 (originally scheduled for June 2020). We've had to scale back our plans for a number of reasons, and switched from Royal Pacific to CBBR. There are two of us doing research for this trip, and we have come to conflicting ideas about the best way to get to the theme parks from CBBR. 

It sounds to me like the buses are the quickest and most convenient, but my planning partner is concerned that the buses drop us off at the main security check point and it will take a long time to get through security. She thinks it would be better for us to walk over to Sapphire Falls and take the water taxi and says it will drop us off in a better location, so we will actually be saving time if we go that route, even though the actual transit time is longer.

So if I'm understanding things correctly, we would take the walkway over to the garden walk and then there's a path that leads down to the water taxis, right? And that walk would be about 5ish minutes or so? And when it comes to the security checkpoint issues, does it really make a significant difference? Same with the drop off location - are we significantly better off with the water taxi vs the buses? 

I'm trying to find some concrete data on this but I haven't been able to find anything that directly compares from CBBR to either of the parks front gates for specific timing of each.

TIA!


----------



## wdwrule

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I'm a total Universal newbie and we're planning a trip for June 2022 (originally scheduled for June 2020). We've had to scale back our plans for a number of reasons, and switched from Royal Pacific to CBBR. There are two of us doing research for this trip, and we have come to conflicting ideas about the best way to get to the theme parks from CBBR.
> 
> It sounds to me like the buses are the quickest and most convenient, but my planning partner is concerned that the buses drop us off at the main security check point and it will take a long time to get through security. She thinks it would be better for us to walk over to Sapphire Falls and take the water taxi and says it will drop us off in a better location, so we will actually be saving time if we go that route, even though the actual transit time is longer.
> 
> So if I'm understanding things correctly, we would take the walkway over to the garden walk and then there's a path that leads down to the water taxis, right? And that walk would be about 5ish minutes or so? And when it comes to the security checkpoint issues, does it really make a significant difference? Same with the drop off location - are we significantly better off with the water taxi vs the buses?
> 
> I'm trying to find some concrete data on this but I haven't been able to find anything that directly compares from CBBR to either of the parks front gates for specific timing of each.
> 
> TIA!


We always like to avoid the main security checkpoint although if you arrive at an off time, it is quick and painless. We did this once when staying one night at Dockside and it wasn’t bad arriving later in the day. The bus system is incredible though and very efficient. We picked up a bus at park closing to go back to Dockside with zero wait.

All of the other resorts are walkable to the parks. When we stayed at CBBR, I believe we averaged 15-20 minutes each way walking. We don’t mind though, even with being on our feet the entire day but everyone’s situation/preference is different. Someone might be able to chime in about the water taxi at SF… we rarely use them.  My guess is the more efficient way to get to the parks from CBBR would be to possibly walk all the way (if looking to avoid main security hub), but if looking for a more relaxing method, then water taxi would be the way to go.


----------



## lisam70

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I'm a total Universal newbie and we're planning a trip for June 2022 (originally scheduled for June 2020). We've had to scale back our plans for a number of reasons, and switched from Royal Pacific to CBBR. There are two of us doing research for this trip, and we have come to conflicting ideas about the best way to get to the theme parks from CBBR.
> 
> It sounds to me like the buses are the quickest and most convenient, but my planning partner is concerned that the buses drop us off at the main security check point and it will take a long time to get through security. She thinks it would be better for us to walk over to Sapphire Falls and take the water taxi and says it will drop us off in a better location, so we will actually be saving time if we go that route, even though the actual transit time is longer.
> 
> So if I'm understanding things correctly, we would take the walkway over to the garden walk and then there's a path that leads down to the water taxis, right? And that walk would be about 5ish minutes or so? And when it comes to the security checkpoint issues, does it really make a significant difference? Same with the drop off location - are we significantly better off with the water taxi vs the buses?
> 
> I'm trying to find some concrete data on this but I haven't been able to find anything that directly compares from CBBR to either of the parks front gates for specific timing of each.
> 
> TIA!


Honestly it could be quicker, or not depending on crowds and time of day. The buses drop you off just outside of city walk and you will have to go thru the main security there which takes longer than the security before boarding the boats And you will be closer to IOA. But you will have little to no wait for a bus they run almost constantly whereas if you just miss the boat you have to wait awhile for it to comeback. The boat dock is closer to US. We also found long lines for the boat in the evening sometimes waiting for 3 or more trips. 
So yes security is quicker at SF but take into account how long it takes to cross the street and walk thru the hotel and down to the boat dock And how long you have to wait for a boat. I don’t think it’s enough of a difference to stress about. Try both ways and see what your preference is the boat ride is lovely.


----------



## plumsiren

For anyone who's there now, is there daily housekeeping service? What's the pool situation?


----------



## holyrita

Stayed at Cabana Bay for one night this weekend and boy am I glad it was only one night. Room was old, worn and very dirty.


----------



## youngdeb12

holyrita said:


> Stayed at Cabana Bay for one night this weekend and boy am I glad it was only one night. Room was old, worn and very dirty.



May I ask what type of room you stayed in?


----------



## holyrita

youngdeb12 said:


> May I ask what type of room you stayed in?


I stayed in a standard room on the first floor of building 5 (the Americana). I received a survey after my stay which I responded to honestly and received a reply from a Cabana Bay representative that said "I apologize for the state of our rooms we are actually in the process of renovations."


----------



## weather_lady

I'm sorry you ended up with a room that was overdue for a refurb, @holyrita.  If they know it's so bad they readily apologize for the state of their rooms, I feel like they should have offered you something to make up for it.

I've looked online, but didn't find any threads that were tracking the current renovations. I did see a video review of the rooms, filmed in September 2021, from someone in the Thunderbird building who'd gotten a refreshed room with new carpet and fresh paint on the walls.

Does anybody know what the status is, or which buildings are "done" yet? It looks like the refreshed rooms are fairly easy to spot, as the carpet has been changed from a green-and-blue wave/scribble design to a large-scaled, subtle circular pattern in variegated blues.


----------



## mamamelody2

Does anyone know what current pool hours are? Also will they be somewhat longer in March?


----------



## sandam1

weather_lady said:


> Does anybody know what the status is, or which buildings are "done" yet?



I know that when we were there mid-November, they were working on rooms at the far (Volcano Bay) end of the 6th floor on the Continental Building. You could actually see the furniture pushed up against the window from the pool area. I thought it was odd as I hadn't heard anything about a CB refurb.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I stayed there Super Bowl weekend and reserved Prefferred pool view family suite and got a really bad room on 2 floor . I was only there for one night so did not want to return to check in and stand in long line again… BE SURE TO USE online check in before arriving for the quicker line ! 
I could tell the renovations were scattered from those window views. 
The bus drop off for the Universal Theme Park security/ is also under construction…
I love CBBR but only if I get a savvy rate and only for Prefferred Pool View Family Suite…


----------



## mamamelody2

DL1WDW2 said:


> I stayed there Super Bowl weekend and reserved Prefferred pool view family suite and got a really bad room on 2 floor . I was only there for one night so did not want to return to check in and stand in long line again… BE SURE TO USE online check in before arriving for the quicker line !
> I could tell the renovations were scattered from those window views.
> The bus drop off for the Universal Theme Park security/ is also under construction…
> I love CBBR but only if I get a savvy rate and only for Prefferred Pool View Family Suite…



Did you have an interior or exterior entry room? And what made it really bad?


----------



## mrsgthatsme

Is there any way to request a refurbished room or certain categories more likely to be refurbished? Feeling a little nervous about some of the negative reviews of the non-refurbished rooms. Thanks!


----------



## weather_lady

mrsgthatsme said:


> Is there any way to request a refurbished room or certain categories more likely to be refurbished? Feeling a little nervous about some of the negative reviews of the non-refurbished rooms. Thanks!



We requested one during the online/mobile checkin process a week ago (this is only offered if you booked directly through Universal, via an email link sent the day before arrival), and got a lovely, freshly-refurbed room (interior entry family suite) on the 3rd floor of the Americana building. I don't know if we got a refurbed one because of our request or if it was just luck,  but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## mrsgthatsme

Do the Standard rooms at CB have interior or exterior entries? We were considering a Family Suite ($40 more per night for our stay) but only exterior suites are available and they looked a little dark to me without a window in the bedroom. Do the standard rooms have a window in the bedroom? Would you pay $40/night more for a exterior family suite for a family of 4? Thanks!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Standard rooms are all interior entry & as such, would have the window in the bedroom. We prefer the exterior entry family suites with the window in the living area because I like it very dark to sleep.


----------



## Westerner

Exterior family suites have no window in BR but are quite well lit with 8 up/down wallmounted bedside lights. I prefer BR away from outside wall, its quieter.


----------



## jcarp27

if we book 2 rooms one is a pool side 2 queen room the other is a interior family suite will the be near each other? can aske to be near lazy river and bus pickup?


----------



## Snayberry

I always book with an AP rate and saw they're not available anymore.  I checked the other thread and saw it was locked.  Is there any update to that situation yet?  I would go every other month because the hotel discount was so good.  I'm hoping they come back again soon.


----------



## tinkerone

Snayberry said:


> I always book with an AP rate and saw they're not available anymore.  I checked the other thread and saw it was locked.  Is there any update to that situation yet?  I would go every other month because the hotel discount was so good.  I'm hoping they come back again soon.


Are you looking in the right spot?  They have changed up their website a bit.  Try this link.

Passholder Hotel Benefits | Universal Orlando Resort™


----------



## lisam70

Snayberry said:


> I always book with an AP rate and saw they're not available anymore.  I checked the other thread and saw it was locked.  Is there any update to that situation yet?  I would go every other month because the hotel discount was so good.  I'm hoping they come back again soon.


The thread is locked for further discussion but the link on the first page still works


----------



## musika

Room request question - We have a standard room booked. Our priorities are nearness to a pool and/or food. Where's the best spot to request?


----------



## lisam70

musika said:


> Room request question - We have a standard room booked. Our priorities are nearness to a pool and/or food. Where's the best spot to request?


There are two pools, one on each side of the main "hub" so it depends which pool you want to be closest to. Also, depending on time of year one pool sometimes closes during the week (non-peak seasons). Look at a resort map so you can get a better feel where you'd like to be. The resort is pretty spread out.


----------



## georgina

musika said:


> Room request question - We have a standard room booked. Our priorities are nearness to a pool and/or food. Where's the best spot to request?


All the standard rooms are in the buildings around the pool with the lazy river. (The other side of the resort with the slide pool is all exterior entry family suites) I never make requests, but the halls can be very long, so perhaps a close to the lobby request will get you nearest the food area.


----------



## sandam1

georgina said:


> All the standard rooms are in the buildings around the pool with the lazy river. (The other side of the resort with the slide pool is all exterior entry family suites) I never make requests, but the halls can be very long, so perhaps a close to the lobby request will get you nearest the food area.



I've always found the front desk staff at CB very responsive to requests on our numerous stays.

When I was there in January, they tried to assign us to literally the furthest room from the lobby/food court/bus pickup area. I politely asked for a closer room, explaining that I had run 3.1 and 6.2 miles already in the past two days and had 13.1 and 26.2 miles still to go (I was doing runDisney's Dopey event). The TM immediately changed us so that we were the second room from the elevator to the lobby. When I was whimpering as I maneuvered - slowly - through the hotel the next day, I kept thanking my lucky stars that they were so accommodating.


----------



## coronationday

I'm thinking of reserving a room in Cabana Bay just so I can walk to Volcano Bay and I would like to be in one of the towers. Is there a way to make sure I get a room there? Is the Volcano Bay View Standard Rooms the ones in the two towers looking over Volcano Bay?


----------



## youngdeb12

coronationday said:


> I'm thinking of reserving a room in Cabana Bay just so I can walk to Volcano Bay and I would like to be in one of the towers. Is there a way to make sure I get a room there? Is the Volcano Bay View Standard Rooms the ones in the two towers looking over Volcano Bay?



All the Volcano Bay View Standard rooms are in the towers overlooking Volcano Bay.


----------



## coronationday

youngdeb12 said:


> All the Volcano Bay View Standard rooms are in the towers overlooking Volcano Bay.


Perfect, I wasn't sure and didn't want to book without knowing. Thank you!


----------



## MamaKate

Which buildings are the Interior Family Suites located? Is there a big difference between the Poolside and regular interior family suites?


----------



## sandam1

MamaKate said:


> Which buildings are the Interior Family Suites located? Is there a big difference between the Poolside and regular interior family suites?



The interior suites are in the Continental and Americana wings, which are around the pool with the lazy river. The only difference between poolside is the side of the building that they are on. The poolside look out over the pool. The standard are on the other side of the hallway and look out over the parking garages.


----------



## MamaKate

sandam1 said:


> The interior suites are in the Continental and Americana wings, which are around the pool with the lazy river. The only difference between poolside is the side of the building that they are on. The poolside look out over the pool. The standard are on the other side of the hallway and look out over the parking garages.



Great, thanks.


----------



## Juventus

Are there any rooms with 1 King bed?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Juventus said:


> Are there any rooms with 1 King bed?


I don't think so - 2 queens only as far as I know - we've stayed several times.


----------



## mrsgthatsme

Could you tell me if the mini refrigerators in the family rooms are wide enough to fit a gallon of milk or should I order two half gallons? Thank you!


----------



## MelanieC

Does anyone know when the refurbishment at CBBR will be done? Is there a schedule or info on the refurbishment? We are going to be there early November.


----------



## 33Legend

What is the most effective way to make a room request at Cabana Bay?  Call or email?  Could anyone provide the email address or number to call?

Thanks!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

We never made a room request but the hotel direct # is 407-503-4000. If you already have a reservation, you can go into the reservation online and make requests, too.


----------



## kbelle8995

When getting a volcano bay view be specific that you want to be the tower.  We were in the last room of one the hotel buildings that was not in the tower and they moved us to the tower due to the fact that there were electrical issues in the room that couldn't be fixed quickly.


----------



## MalkaR

Does anyone know if the family suites have come out with an AP rate for mid-August yet? I see the standard rooms and I'm wondering if I missed them and they sold out. I see they have them available for other rates.


----------



## mrsgthatsme

Is there anyone else at Cabana Bay right now? We check out tomorrow and have quite a bit of canned soda left (Coke Zero, sprite, diet Dr Pepper) that we’d love to pass along rather than toss! Would be happy to set it outside our room tomorrow morning for pick up!


----------



## friarfan

Finally booked a passholder rate for exterior poolside suite for week of Aug 6. School in area begins around august 10 so I am sure they will have passhoder rates for all room types mid-August available soon.


----------



## MalkaR

friarfan said:


> Finally booked a passholder rate for exterior poolside suite for week of Aug 6. School in area begins around august 10 so I am sure they will have passhoder rates for all room types mid-August available soon.


So I'm finding something interesting... If I input Aug 6-13, a full week, the AP rates for suites are available, and any other length of stay beginning that Saturday, even just one night, the family suites at the AP rate are there. Other starting dates don't show availability, I'm looking for 8th-11th. If I check day by day, only Tuesday the 9th is available. Anyone know what's going on here? Is this a bug or do they have specific combinations of availability?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

They do specific combos of availability. Just to make it more fun to find the best deals. And next week, it might be different combos...


----------



## Skywalker3

Looking at CB for 1 or 2 nights in June. Any room preferences? Is pool side extra noisy? I'm leaning toward tower rooms, they are the cheapest. Are they nice, and have interior entry? Is the resort too spread out to make it a pain to get to the bus stop, or pedestrian bridge? and lastly, how safe did y'all feel there? I totally know that's relative, with various opinions, but wondering about the doors opening to the outside, large parking lots, etc. Second choice will probably be Aventura, but we've been there twice, and I'd like to try CB for something new. I do include convenience of getting to/from parks in the decision.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

The cheapest standard rooms are all down the 2 main wings also. I've gotten a room there both times I stayed, both standard 2Q. Typical hotel setup with interior hallways. 

The towers will be furthest from the lobby / food court / buses - and at CB that is saying a lot because the hallways are long.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Anyone have an opinion on the best place to pick up grocery items on the way to Cabana Bay from MCO?  We will have a rental car and don't care if it is Walmart, Target or Publix - just whatever is most convenient.

Thanks!


----------



## sandam1

mjhtvchick said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the best place to pick up grocery items on the way to Cabana Bay from MCO?  We will have a rental car and don't care if it is Walmart, Target or Publix - just whatever is most convenient.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a Publix nearby - on Dr. Phillips, I think. It is the I-4 exit before Universal if you are coming from the airport or Disney. We go there all of the time.


----------



## georgina

Checked in at 9 AM this morning, no line at all and they found me a room (pool view although I booked standard). So I got to settle in and eat breakfast before heading to the parks quite a long wait for a bus to the parks around 10:15


----------



## schumigirl

mjhtvchick said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the best place to pick up grocery items on the way to Cabana Bay from MCO?  We will have a rental car and don't care if it is Walmart, Target or Publix - just whatever is most convenient.
> 
> Thanks!



There’s a Publix on Universal Boulevard thats more convenient than the Dr Phillips one. Turn off from the 528 and it’s on the left hand side of Universal Boulevard.

That’s the way we come from the airport, doesn’t take long and then you don‘t have to deal with Sand Lake/Turkey Lake Rd junction which can add time to your journey.


----------



## georgina

mrsgthatsme said:


> Could you tell me if the mini refrigerators in the family rooms are wide enough to fit a gallon of milk or should I order two half gallons? Thank you!


Not sure when your trip is (was?) but I am here now and don’t think a whole gallon would fit.

edit to clarify - if you were comfortable with laying it on its side on the top shelf it might fit, the bottom half of the fridge is less deep than the top half.


----------



## georgina

Wow major bus fiasco tonight with the gradventure buses being parked on Hollywood Way and police blocking it off. Took an hour to get to CB from city walk because our bus driver didn’t know what to do. We were on Sand Lake Rd, I drive, around in circles and no information for the passengers. Finally back to City walk where another guy got on and said he knew how to get us there. Really bad night.


----------



## sandam1

georgina said:


> Wow major bus fiasco tonight with the gradventure buses being parked on Hollywood Way and police blocking it off. Took an hour to get to CB from city walk because our bus driver didn’t know what to do. We were on Sand Lake Rd, I drive, around in circles and no information for the passengers. Finally back to City walk where another guy got on and said he knew how to get us there. Really bad night.



If you get a chance, please make sure that your experience is reported to someone at the hotel or at guest services in the parks so the issue gets addressed for future events.


----------



## georgina

sandam1 said:


> If you get a chance, please make sure that your experience is reported to someone at the hotel or at guest services in the parks so the issue gets addressed for future events.


I stopped by the front desk to chat but I don’t think she was the right person. I am going to try emailing somewhere else. This is not the first night they had graventure so I am not sure what the issue really was, if it was just our bus driver didn’t know how to go


----------



## mrsgthatsme

georgina said:


> Not sure when your trip is (was?) but I am here now and don’t think a whole gallon would fit.
> 
> edit to clarify - if you were comfortable with laying it on its side on the top shelf it might fit, the bottom half of the fridge is less deep than the top half.


We actually did exactly that… layed it on its side on the top shelf.  Two half gallons would’ve definitely been a better fit, but the price differential made it worth it to us to go the sideways route!


----------



## georgina

And the fun continues this morning.  Checked out and plan to hang around the pool for a few hours. The line to leave bags at bell services is as long as the checkin line! Crazy! I have never seen it like this. So my suitcase and I are sitting at the pool. I will try later after the checkout rush dies down.


----------



## sandam1

georgina said:


> And the fun continues this morning.  Checked out and plan to hang around the pool for a few hours. The line to leave bags at bell services is as long as the checkin line! Crazy! I have never seen it like this. So my suitcase and I are sitting at the pool. I will try later after the checkout rush dies down.



I know that it is too late now, but in case it helps someone in the future, what we do on our checkout day is to ask for a late checkout. We have always received at least an extra hour. By noon the crowd is gone.


----------



## mamamelody2

sandam1 said:


> I know that it is too late now, but in case it helps someone in the future, what we do on our checkout day is to ask for a late checkout. We have always received at least an extra hour. By noon the crowd is gone.


I asked for late checkout when we went in March and they were not able to give it to me.


----------



## sandam1

mamamelody2 said:


> I asked for late checkout when we went in March and they were not able to give it to me.



On our last stay at Cabana Bay, I texted them and they said yes. My travel partner stopped at the front desk (I was still in the park and she had headed back to the hotel) and they said that they couldn't. So your mileage may vary...


----------



## mamamelody2

sandam1 said:


> On our last stay at Cabana Bay, I texted them and they said yes. My travel partner stopped at the front desk (I was still in the park and she had headed back to the hotel) and they said that they couldn't. So your mileage may vary...


Ooh, good to know. We did ask at the desk. We're going again next week and I'll try texting!


----------



## sandam1

mamamelody2 said:


> Ooh, good to know. We did ask at the desk. We're going again next week and I'll try texting!



Be sure to report back how it goes.

I love, love, LOVE the text for info feature at the hotels. It makes it so easy to find out information, ask questions, etc. and saves many trips to the front desk. The information isn't always 100% (I don't think the people answering are actually on-site at the hotels), but it works most of the time.


----------



## NicoleLarson

Just back from a quick stay at cabana Bay.  This is our first stay at a non‐EP resort and we loved it.  I wouldn't hesitate to stay here again.  We've stayed at all the Disney values (and moderates and deluxes) and this hotel completely blows Disney values out of the water (yes, We've even stayed in a refurbished room at Pop and ASMo) We had a tasty dinner at the Bayliner and loved all of the little touches like the Zest soap and V08 shampoo.  They really thought about every little detail.  And just for reference we came here after spending the night at PBR in a deluxe room and although it was noticeably smaller we didn't feel cramped at all.  Look forward to many more stays here.


----------



## georgina

While it fits with the time period, I do not like the VO5 and Zest soap, always bring some little bottles from home


----------



## mamamelody2

Just arrived today. Here until June 5.

Did online check-in. Arrived 11:30. Room not ready (no surprise).
Got lunch, pool time, until finally get text that room is ready. Instead of giving me the room number it says I need to go to the desk and get our keys updated. Weird. So I got to wait in line again. Thank goodness the mobile check-in line is much shorter. Lady at desk was very confused, but re-printed our keys.

When I went through the mobile check-in line at 11:30, I asked for a room near the food court (which I had also put that request in my reservation) and the guy said we would have that. We are almost all the way at the far end of building 4. Oh well. We have a family suite, inside entrance, non-poolside.

Currently we are waiting for our pizza order while both of our teen boys sleep. We had to get up at 4 to head to the airport this morning and they were whooped.


----------



## mamamelody2

Oh for anyone interested in pool hours:

Cabana Courtyard Pool (waterslide)
M-Th noon-8
Fri-Sun 9 AM- 10 PM

Lazy River Courtyard Pool
Pool daily 9 AM - 11 PM
Lazy river daily noon-8 PM


----------



## nurseberta

Does anyone know which building has the exterior pool view family suites? have only stayed in the Americana building


----------



## DoryGirl1963

nurseberta said:


> Does anyone know which building has the exterior pool view family suites? have only stayed in the Americana building


Castaway, Thunderbird & Starlight are the three building that are comprised of all exterior entry family suites - they surround the pool with the slide if that helps


----------



## Skywalker3

Just did a super quick, 1 night stay at Cabana Bay, first time there. Had pros and cons. We drove over from Boardwalk/Disney at 6:30 AM. Checking in around 7AM. had already done mobile checkin, but needed the room keys for early entry. The room was READY. At 7AM!! I was so tired and rushed that morning, it didn't even register with me that the room was ready until I'd been at the parks a few hours. (we'd been really go-go-going at WDW the whole week, exhausted!)
Continental building, room 4552, standard pool view overlooking the lazy river. I'll try and attach some pictures. Parking garage was VERY convenient. Once I returned to room, mid afternoon, realized room was next to a bank of elevators that put you very near garage. Moved van to close spot, and very east to get luggage. Room was 2 hallway-walks down. I didn't make a request, and compared to being in THE farthest room from the lobby at BWV, this was ok.
Continental ended up being convenient to Bayliner diner, fairly convenient to bus stop, and good to get to lazy river/pool. Not convenient to the pedestrian bridge. We used busses several time, to and from. Very frequent, constant bus service, so no need to walk.
Rooms: small and noisy. Bathroom is not separated. One big room, toilet,tub,sink all in one room. I much preferred the bathroom set up at Surfside and Aventura. Nice room, clean, comfortable, soft bed, great view.
Very noisy. Lots of families/noise from hallways, and quite a lot of noise from the pool areas. I wasn't trying to nap, so didn't bother me too much, but it's not at all a peaceful place if you're looking for that. Very much reminded me of All Stars.
Loved the retro kitschy vibe. Very fun.
Pool closed due to weather for several hours. So, if you are booking primarily for a great pool, keep that in mind. My daughter and her friend went to the pool around 9:45 that night. The pool/lazy river closed at 11:00. Very busy. No fresh/unused towels were available. They did not restock. we'd brought our own, so not a big deal. She said the pool was fun, but felt crowded, and lazy river nice. We didn't bring an innertube, but she just floated/walked.
Used the texting service to ask a few questions, pool hours, room#, etc, and got very quick, friendly responses.
Overall, so very glad I tried it. Family suites are probably the way to go, but we don't plan on staying again. We'd likely choose Aventura, probably even Endless summer, although CB does have the walking path option.  Pool is a big plus. We didn't try Bayliner diner or bowling, so can't comment there. And we probably didn't stay long enough to get a good feel for the place. Not a bad choice, but we just found other hotels preferable.


----------



## Skywalker3

Added some pictures to the CB report. Sorry for the sideways ones. I"ll figure all this out one of these days....maybe. The first couple are of our view from the 5th floor, Continental building. Rest are assorted room shots. Alex/lion from Madagascar was meeting/greeting in the lobby when I got back mid afternoon.


----------



## schumigirl

Skywalker3 said:


> Added some pictures to the CB report. Sorry for the sideways ones. I"ll figure all this out one of these days....maybe. The first couple are of our view from the 5th floor, Continental building. Rest are assorted room shots. Alex/lion from Madagascar was meeting/greeting in the lobby when I got back mid afternoon.



Thanks for coming back with such an honest review, we always appreciate it


----------



## nurseberta

MeeskaMooskaMickey said:


> Tommy - thank you so much for this info and the map. We are just staying in one of the standard ie cheapest rooms but it says on our confirmation “partial pool view”. I don’t think we can expect much in terms of location but I might try asking to be as near to the centre as possible! Worth a try


 We are also booked in a "partial pool view" family suite interior entry. My best guess as to location would be the Americana building either closest to the lobby or farthest from the lobby. It seems like all of Continental has a clear view of the pool.


----------



## mlggator22

I'm try to decide on a stay here and buying express passes or staying at Portofino. A 2 night stay at CB with EP purchase comes to the same price as staying 2 nights at Portofino. We have 5 adults (2 oldies and 3 between 18 and 21). 
We are 2 nights, with one full day at the parks and one day at Volcano Bay. 
So a few questions about CB:
1. Can you walk to the parks from CB? If so, how long does it take?
2. How long are bus waits early in the morning to get to EE at the parks? 
3. How long are the bus waits coming and going in the afternoon if we decide to return for a rest/pool time?
4. I've check in at this hotel can a long process, how long are the typical waits for check in?
5. What are the check out options? Do you have to check out in person? 
6. Do you need to make reservations to bowl? 
7. What are noise levels like at this hotel early morning or late night?

Thanks for any help. And if anyone has any pros or cons about this hotel vs Portofino, please let me know. I am really stuck on which way to go.


----------



## georgina

mlggator22 said:


> I'm try to decide on a stay here and buying express passes or staying at Portofino. A 2 night stay at CB with EP purchase comes to the same price as staying 2 nights at Portofino. We have 5 adults (2 oldies and 3 between 18 and 21).
> We are 2 nights, with one full day at the parks and one day at Volcano Bay.
> So a few questions about CB:
> 1. Can you walk to the parks from CB? If so, how long does it take?
> 2. How long are bus waits early in the morning to get to EE at the parks?
> 3. How long are the bus waits coming and going in the afternoon if we decide to return for a rest/pool time?
> 4. I've check in at this hotel can a long process, how long are the typical waits for check in?
> 5. What are the check out options? Do you have to check out in person?
> 6. Do you need to make reservations to bowl?
> 7. What are noise levels like at this hotel early morning or late night?
> 
> Thanks for any help. And if anyone has any pros or cons about this hotel vs Portofino, please let me know. I am really stuck on which way to go.


1) yes. About 20 minutes I would say. Can also take the boat to/from Sapphire Falls 
2) bus waits in the morning have been minimal there is often a 2nd bus waiting once one leaves.
3) I have not found long bus waits
going back to the resort in the afternoon. Last trip in May I had a few longer waits for buses going from CB to the parks late morning/early afternoon.
4) gonna vary.  I have arrived early in the morning to no wait, had a long wait later in the afternoon when a convention was arriving.
5) NO. No need to go to the desk to check out. Can do it by text. If you need to leave luggage with baggage service there was a long line at 11 AM to do that. Recommend to do it earlier if needed.
6) have never bowled
7) there will be noises in hallways as people walk around. When I have had a pool view room there is music in the afternoon and into the evening. I have not found it terribly noisy in general.

In conclusion, I am usually solo and love Cabana Bay, but if you can be happy in a room together Portofino is wonderful. Walking to VB from CB is great though.


----------



## mlggator22

We are going to be staying in the family suites. Can you request buildings? 
If so, what does everyone recommend for family suite room locations? 
We are staying 2 nights. 1 day in the parks and 1 day in volcano bay.


----------



## ocalla

Heading to CB resort in 23 weeks for our first time!  What type of pods do the coffee makers use?  Is Starbucks still open at 6:00 (this is on the website but I don't know if that has changed).  How easy is it to get from CB to other resorts like Royal Pacific and Saphire Falls?  I've heard that Orchids and Strong Water? Bay? Bar? something like that are both good dining options.


----------



## Skywalker3

mlggator22 said:


> I'm try to decide on a stay here and buying express passes or staying at Portofino. A 2 night stay at CB with EP purchase comes to the same price as staying 2 nights at Portofino. We have 5 adults (2 oldies and 3 between 18 and 21).
> We are 2 nights, with one full day at the parks and one day at Volcano Bay.
> So a few questions about CB:
> 1. Can you walk to the parks from CB? If so, how long does it take?
> 2. How long are bus waits early in the morning to get to EE at the parks?
> 3. How long are the bus waits coming and going in the afternoon if we decide to return for a rest/pool time?
> 4. I've check in at this hotel can a long process, how long are the typical waits for check in?
> 5. What are the check out options? Do you have to check out in person?
> 6. Do you need to make reservations to bowl?
> 7. What are noise levels like at this hotel early morning or late night?
> 
> Thanks for any help. And if anyone has any pros or cons about this hotel vs Portofino, please let me know. I am really stuck on which way to go.


1. I didn't walk it, but have walked back to Aventura. (by way of CB....) and used the pedestrian bridge. Not a short walk, especially if staying in a farther out building, but liked having the option to walk. Path was nice
3. Every time leaving CW, if the CB bus was pulling away, there was another one right behind it. From CB back to parks, bus was at the stop when I got there. 
4. Did online checkin night before, and then checked in around 7:05 AM the next morning. Didn't take long at all. Never know what might slow things down tho, as when we checked in to a different hotel last March, the room card printer was having issues, took several mins to fix, and slowed down the line, but no issues at CB.
5. I checked out via email
Have a fun time!!!


----------



## Skywalker3

ocalla said:


> Heading to CB resort in 23 weeks for our first time!  What type of pods do the coffee makers use?  Is Starbucks still open at 6:00 (this is on the website but I don't know if that has changed).  How easy is it to get from CB to other resorts like Royal Pacific and Saphire Falls?  I've heard that Orchids and Strong Water? Bay? Bar? something like that are both good dining options.



Here's a picture of the coffee pot, standard room. Single serve., used those small travel packs. I brought my own packs. I don't like hotel coffee. too weak. But I also had a travel Keurig on the trip. If we'd been staying more than 1 night, I would've brought it up to the room to use.


----------



## wdwrule

Skywalker3 said:


> View attachment 681082
> Here's a picture of the coffee pot, standard room. Single serve., used those small travel packs. I brought my own packs. I don't like hotel coffee. too weak. But I also had a travel Keurig on the trip. If we'd been staying more than 1 night, I would've brought it up to the room to use.


Which brand of packs did you use/purchase?  I always find that type of pack is difficult to find.


----------



## Skywalker3

wdwrule said:


> Which brand of packs did you use/purchase?  I always find that type of pack is difficult to find.


I order online from Community Coffee. Dark roast, under the single serve sectioin. I usually only order if they are doing a good sale/discount, like 25-30 percent off, which they often do at holidays, and order enough for free shipping.


----------



## georgina

ocalla said:


> Heading to CB resort in 23 weeks for our first time!  What type of pods do the coffee makers use?  Is Starbucks still open at 6:00 (this is on the website but I don't know if that has changed).  How easy is it to get from CB to other resorts like Royal Pacific and Saphire Falls?  I've heard that Orchids and Strong Water? Bay? Bar? something like that are both good dining options.


Starbucks opened at 6 in May. The line was fairly long because the Bayliner Diner doesn't open until 7. (maybe took 15 - 20 minutes?) I did not get there right at 6, maybe 6:30.  I got my coffee and pastry and headed out for early entry.

If you are comfortable crossing the street at a traffic light without a crosswalk, Sapphire Falls is right across the street. Have to watch the lanes that have a left turn signal for traffic. Otherwise there is a pedestrian bridge at the end of the resort toward Hollywood Way. The walking paths show up in green on google maps, Royal Pacific is a bit farther but not a bad walk. People do like Strong Water Tavern, I have never been.


----------



## NewEnglandDisney

jeni1072 said:


> Does anyone know if the Hearing Accessible or ADA rooms are in specific areas, or just scattered here and there?



I didn't notice any replies to this one, and was actually wondering myself.  Not because I need either, but because I'm about to book our first trip to Cabana Bay, for a Volcano view room, and there doesn't seem to be a "just a standard version" option - only Hearing Accessible / ADA / or both in one.  Is this just how all the rooms at the resort are, either one, the other, or both?  It seems this way for any category of room.

Only really care because we really want a room in the Bayside tower on an upper floor for a good view of the Volcano...and I don't want to hurt the chances of getting the request filled if they think we need some sort of accessible room.

Thanks!


----------



## georgina

NewEnglandDisney said:


> I didn't notice any replies to this one, and was actually wondering myself.  Not because I need either, but because I'm about to book our first trip to Cabana Bay, for a Volcano view room, and there doesn't seem to be a "just a standard version" option - only Hearing Accessible / ADA / or both in one.  Is this just how all the rooms at the resort are, either one, the other, or both?  It seems this way for any category of room.
> 
> Only really care because we really want a room in the Bayside tower on an upper floor for a good view of the Volcano...and I don't want to hurt the chances of getting the request filled if they think we need some sort of accessible room.
> 
> Thanks!


If you put in random dates in January, there is a regular Volcano Bay view room listed in addition to all the accessible ones. I think they may be the only ones available for your dates, if I look at my dates in August it is the same as what you are seeing. 

So no, all the volcano view rooms are not accessible and sorry but I have no idea where those rooms are located in the building. (I would suspect the mobility ones would be on a low floor because in case of fire you aren't supposed to use the elevators.) Hearing ones have this - 
"Accessibility features include visual alarm and doorbell, flashing light on phone, and outlet near phone for TTY. "

I know, not much help.


----------



## NewEnglandDisney

georgina said:


> If you put in random dates in January, there is a regular Volcano Bay view room listed in addition to all the accessible ones. I think they may be the only ones available for your dates, if I look at my dates in August it is the same as what you are seeing.
> 
> So no, all the volcano view rooms are not accessible and sorry but I have no idea where those rooms are located in the building. (I would suspect the mobility ones would be on a low floor because in case of fire you aren't supposed to use the elevators.) Hearing ones have this -
> "Accessibility features include visual alarm and doorbell, flashing light on phone, and outlet near phone for TTY. "
> 
> I know, not much help.



Thank you!! That actually is a _tremendous_ help - I had not thought to check that with different dates (boy, am I out of practice with this stuff!).

We were able to play with the dates a bit and will be booking a different week - we were able to find the regular Volcano view room that way (and the rate was even a bit cheaper!).

Thanks very much for getting me off my duff and actually booking - that was actually just the answer we needed!


----------



## Fely the 1st

We stay at RPR for our next trip but I would like to spend some time at CB to explore the pool and resort. Do you know if I can book a pool cabana even if I do not stay at this resort? Thank you so much.


----------



## yellowfish78

Best grocery store to Uber to from Cabana Bay on a Sunday morning/afternoon? Looking for basics plus beer. Though beer can be a basic too.


----------



## georgina

yellowfish78 said:


> Best grocery store to Uber to from Cabana Bay on a Sunday morning/afternoon? Looking for basics plus beer. Though beer can be a basic too.


I don't know if it is the best, but when I have had a car I have shopped at the Publix in Dr Phillips. Google says it's 2.5 miles away.


----------



## yellowfish78

georgina said:


> I don't know if it is the best, but when I have had a car I have shopped at the Publix in Dr Phillips. Google says it's 2.5 miles away.


Thanks! I see there is a Trader Joe’s, plus like three Publix in like a 3 mile area. I just wasn’t sure if one had a better selection or was in a better location to get to over others. I might have to see if any are also near a liquor store too then. Unless they are in Publix like they are in some of our grocery stores where I live? Hm. Off to go research!


----------



## schumigirl

yellowfish78 said:


> Thanks! I see there is a Trader Joe’s, plus like three Publix in like a 3 mile area. I just wasn’t sure if one had a better selection or was in a better location to get to over others. I might have to see if any are also near a liquor store too then. Unless they are in Publix like they are in some of our grocery stores where I live? Hm. Off to go research!



Yes, that Publix sells liquor/beer/wine and do have a nice selection, it`s a nice store too, very friendly.

Wal-Mart is also there on Turkey Lake Road, would take about the same amount of time to get to.


----------



## yellowfish78

schumigirl said:


> Yes, that Publix sells liquor/beer/wine and do have a nice selection, it`s a nice store too, very friendly.
> 
> Wal-Mart is also there on Turkey Lake Road, would take about the same amount of time to get to.


Sunday sales are ok? We have stores here in OH that can't sell on Sundays without a special license...


----------



## schumigirl

yellowfish78 said:


> Sunday sales are ok? We have stores here in OH that can't sell on Sundays without a special license...



 I "think" you can purchase alcohol from 11am on a Sunday in Orlando. I know one of our favourite stores in Orlando, ABC Wines & Spirits opens from 11am on a Sunday, so I`m guessing stores will be the same. 

We have definitely purchased alcohol on a Sunday though.


----------



## georgina

Staying in one of the towers this trip (Beachside, bldg 8). I checked in at 10 AM and it was where a std room was available so that’s where I ended up. I’m not finding the walk to the lobby that bad. It’s a bit newer than the other bldgs, the elevators are quite fast. I’m on floor 10, and the 3 elevators seem to always sit at floor 1, floor 5, and floor 10, so one is always there when I want it.I’m close to the elevators but have not noticed much noise.


----------



## deebster

can anyone tell me the current prices of beer/wine/bottled water and snacks at the Bayliner Diner Grab and Go? I don't want to have to use instacart if I don't have to. thanks


----------



## georgina

deebster said:


> can anyone tell me the current prices of beer/wine/bottled water and snacks at the Bayliner Diner Grab and Go? I don't want to have to use instacart if I don't have to. thanks


A 750 ml wine is 22.49
Beers look to be 7.50-8.50
Water 3.25 for 20 oz
Cokes etc 4.25/20 oz
Snacks - took some pics for you. if they’re too blurry the chips are 1.99, bugles and Chex mix 3.50 (small bags)


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

2 people. Never been to the hotel

What's the best room for me to get? We're only talking about a difference of like 20-30 bucks a night between normal room, volcano room and interior/exterior suite 

Only 3 nights so I don't want spending whatever on it

Thanks


----------



## sandam1

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> 2 people. Never been to the hotel
> 
> What's the best room for me to get? We're only talking about a difference of like 20-30 bucks a night between normal room, volcano room and interior/exterior suite
> 
> Only 3 nights so I don't want spending whatever on it



I would go with either a standard room or a suite (I prefer the interior ones since they are closer to the lobby/buses and the lazy river). I've stayed a standard room and found it small, even with only two people. For one or two nights, it's fine, but I wouldn't want too much more than that unless I was planning on spending all day/every day at the parks.


----------



## jaceraden

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> 2 people. Never been to the hotel
> 
> What's the best room for me to get? We're only talking about a difference of like 20-30 bucks a night between normal room, volcano room and interior/exterior suite
> 
> Only 3 nights so I don't want spending whatever on it
> 
> Thanks



My vote is to get a Volcano Bay view room. You will not regret it. There is something so amazing about going to bed and waking up to that view.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

jaceraden said:


> My vote is to get a Volcano Bay view room. You will not regret it. There is something so amazing about going to bed and waking up to that view.



Yeah we’re not really doing the parks each day, more for HHN, so I heard sleeping in can be difficult cause of the music from those rooms.

Then again, everyone is different with sounds


----------



## georgina

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Yeah we’re not really doing the parks each day, more for HHN, so I heard sleeping in can be difficult cause of the music from those rooms.
> 
> Then again, everyone is different with sounds


There is a gong and accompanying drum beat about 3 times an hour when the waves start, beginning around 9 AM. I was on the other side of the tower, std room not facing the volcano, and could hear it some. Personally I don't care about the view so usually just get a standard 2 Q room. I think it is enough room for 2, I'm often solo.


----------



## kbelle8995

yellowfish78 said:


> Sunday sales are ok? We have stores here in OH that can't sell on Sundays without a special license...


You should be okay.  It used to be that you would not be able to purchase alcohol on Sunday until afternoon. (at least in Palm Beach County)  I googled it.  That has changed


----------



## Mike Marzano

Heading down for a conference at the Loew's Royal Pacific Resort.  It and the overflow hotel were booked solid, so I'm going to be staying at the Cabana Bay Beach resort.

I've never stayed in a Universal hotel so hoping someone can help with some questions I have...  

Are there any tips on getting from the Cabana Bay Beach to where the conference areas are in the Royal Pacific?  I assume I'll walk.  And the conference info says Loews Sapphire Falls Resort is also connected to the conference area at the Royal Pacific,  so I'm guessing I can cross the street, enter the Sapphire Falls, and walk the rest of the way?    

Is there a map of the hotel available anywhere? 

My flight lands at 9:30am,  am I correct to think the hotel will hold my bags until my room is ready?   Can I hang out at the pool while I'm waiting?  Can I walk around and "explore" the hotels? maybe try out the route to the conference?


----------



## schumigirl

Mike Marzano said:


> Heading down for a conference at the Loew's Royal Pacific Resort.  It and the overflow hotel were booked solid, so I'm going to be staying at the Cabana Bay Beach resort.
> 
> I've never stayed in a Universal hotel so hoping someone can help with some questions I have...
> 
> Are there any tips on getting from the Cabana Bay Beach to where the conference areas are in the Royal Pacific?  I assume I'll walk.  And the conference info says Loews Sapphire Falls Resort is also connected to the conference area at the Royal Pacific,  so I'm guessing I can cross the street, enter the Sapphire Falls, and walk the rest of the way?
> 
> Is there a map of the hotel available anywhere?
> 
> My flight lands at 9:30am,  am I correct to think the hotel will hold my bags until my room is ready?   Can I hang out at the pool while I'm waiting?  Can I walk around and "explore" the hotels? maybe try out the route to the conference?



Have a look on Google maps. You can walk over to Sapphire from CBay easily, it`s only a few minutes walk. Then when you enter the Sapphire lobby turn right and go past the gift shop and turn right again, follow the path and that takes you to the Convention area for Sapphire. 

You just keep walking and follow the signs that will take you to RPR convention areas. All indoors.

The hotel will hold your luggage for you and you can hang out by the pool as soon as you check in and explore all you want.


----------



## Mike Marzano

schumigirl said:


> Have a look on Google maps. You can walk over to Sapphire from CBay easily, it`s only a few minutes walk. Then when you enter the Sapphire lobby turn right and go past the gift shop and turn right again, follow the path and that takes you to the Convention area for Sapphire.
> 
> You just keep walking and follow the signs that will take you to RPR convention areas. All indoors.
> 
> The hotel will hold your luggage for you and you can hang out by the pool as soon as you check in and explore all you want.


I did see on Google Maps they were close, that is why I was hoping I could just walk across the street.  Thank you for confirming!

The Sapphire lobby directions are MUCH APPRECIATED!!  that is perfect!


----------



## sandam1

Mike Marzano said:


> My flight lands at 9:30am, am I correct to think the hotel will hold my bags until my room is ready? Can I hang out at the pool while I'm waiting? Can I walk around and "explore" the hotels? maybe try out the route to the conference?



Depending on when you are going, you might get lucky and have your room ready - particularly if you aren't picky about the room location. We often arrive at CB mid-morning and have gotten into a room right away more often than not. 

Also, if your room isn't available, the locker room in the gym (on the second floor overlooking the lobby) is well equipped with lockers and showers to change so you can go swimming and shower afterward.


----------



## Barbanellie

Hello Cabana Bay community!

My husband and I have started looking into planning a trip to WDW and Universal this winter, split hotel stay. Our previous trip to US was in May 2018, and we stayed at Cabana Bay. We fell in love with the resort: the theming, the breakfast food, the lazy river and the short walk to Volcano Bay. We're creatures of habit, so our initial gut feeling would be to book CBBR again. However, I also started looking at Aventura, which looks very nice and is the same price/category. To help me compare the resorts, would anyone who has stayed at CBBR in winter be willing to give me some weather-related information? 

I am expecting cooler (mayber almost cold) weather, as our tentative dates would be February 6-10. Now I know "cold" has different meanings to different people, but I'm Canadian and I don't do well in heat and humidity, so the averages for February are a positive for me . However, since two of the things we really enjoyed for CBBR were its lazy river and walking to Volcano Bay, would those even be open at that time of year? I've tried to search info on previous years, but with the pandemic, there's not a lot out there.

Any general advice from people who have traveled in Februrary?


----------



## jaceraden

Waterparks are generally only closed when the weather is quite cold. I cannot think of a time when a resort pool was closed except during storms/hurricanes and covid. The lifeguards usually dress in full Winter survival gear and us die hard Canadians frolick in the water barely clothed. I have been to Volcano Bay in December when it was particularly chilly (the temp now escapes me but I'm a Manitoban so I know cold). The park was nearly empty. We didn't mind the water at all but the walks in wet suits was not the greatest. I expect that day was close to the closing for temperature threshold.


----------



## NJlauren

Barbanellie said:


> Hello Cabana Bay community!
> 
> My husband and I have started looking into planning a trip to WDW and Universal this winter, split hotel stay. Our previous trip to US was in May 2018, and we stayed at Cabana Bay. We fell in love with the resort: the theming, the breakfast food, the lazy river and the short walk to Volcano Bay. We're creatures of habit, so our initial gut feeling would be to book CBBR again. However, I also started looking at Aventura, which looks very nice and is the same price/category. To help me compare the resorts, would anyone who has stayed at CBBR in winter be willing to give me some weather-related information?
> 
> I am expecting cooler (mayber almost cold) weather, as our tentative dates would be February 6-10. Now I know "cold" has different meanings to different people, but I'm Canadian and I don't do well in heat and humidity, so the averages for February are a positive for me . However, since two of the things we really enjoyed for CBBR were its lazy river and walking to Volcano Bay, would those even be open at that time of year? I've tried to search info on previous years, but with the pandemic, there's not a lot out there.
> 
> Any general advice from people who have traveled in Februrary?


We had the pools closed at a different hotel, but at universal, all 3 days we were there in January.  It was freezing, wore our snowboarding gear most of the 3 days.  DD was so upset it was closed we took a photo!    I will say this is the exception not the norm.  The high the day this was taken was 58, when we arrived at the park it was 38!


----------



## NJlauren

How are the buses from cabana bay to the parks?

What about Uber how are they where do they drop off at the parks?


----------



## georgina

Barbanellie said:


> Hello Cabana Bay community!
> 
> My husband and I have started looking into planning a trip to WDW and Universal this winter, split hotel stay. Our previous trip to US was in May 2018, and we stayed at Cabana Bay. We fell in love with the resort: the theming, the breakfast food, the lazy river and the short walk to Volcano Bay. We're creatures of habit, so our initial gut feeling would be to book CBBR again. However, I also started looking at Aventura, which looks very nice and is the same price/category. To help me compare the resorts, would anyone who has stayed at CBBR in winter be willing to give me some weather-related information?
> 
> I am expecting cooler (mayber almost cold) weather, as our tentative dates would be February 6-10. Now I know "cold" has different meanings to different people, but I'm Canadian and I don't do well in heat and humidity, so the averages for February are a positive for me . However, since two of the things we really enjoyed for CBBR were its lazy river and walking to Volcano Bay, would those even be open at that time of year? I've tried to search info on previous years, but with the pandemic, there's not a lot out there.
> 
> Any general advice from people who have traveled in Februrary?


I have taken many Feb trips. No guarantees obviously, but I have pictures from trips on Feb 4-8, 2020,  Feb 12, 2019, and Feb 23, 2018 and it was warm and sunny all those trips. Used the pool each time. Pools at CBBR and Volcano Bay were definitely open


----------



## DoryGirl1963

NJlauren said:


> How are the buses from cabana bay to the parks?
> 
> What about Uber how are they where do they drop off at the parks?


Buses between Cabana Bay & the parks are Fantastic!

Don't know about Uber because we always used the buses - they're so very good & don't cost extra!


----------



## NJlauren

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Buses between Cabana Bay & the parks are Fantastic!
> 
> Don't know about Uber because we always used the buses - they're so very good & don't cost extra!


This is exactly what I was I hoping to hear!


----------



## Barbanellie

Thank you jaceraden, NJlauren and Georgina, your answers are very helpful! Well probably go back to Canada Bay, and hope we don't catch one of those super cold cold fronts that close the pools. And if that does happen, we'll still be in Florida, and it'll still be warmer than home


----------



## Deebee_7

Did anyone stay in a poolside room Americana or Continental recently (summer?). How were the noise levels from those rooms? I read the pool music plays really loud all day long and again in the evening for the movies. I'm a light sleeper but would love to book a pool view. Just not sure if i'll regret it afterwards because although I love a nice view, i prefer a good night's sleep


----------



## georgina

Deebee_7 said:


> Did anyone stay in a poolside room Americana or Continental recently (summer?). How were the noise levels from those rooms? I read the pool music plays really loud all day long and again in the evening for the movies. I'm a light sleeper but would love to book a pool view. Just not sure if i'll regret it afterwards because although I love a nice view, i prefer a good night's sleep


I have previously stayed in poolside rooms in Americana and Continental, and while the music is annoying during the day, it did go away at night. From my location the movies did not bother me. However, this summer I was in a tower room facing the pool, and while I was high enough up (10th floor) that I didn't hear the pool music, I was surprised to hear the movies later. Not sure why, perhaps it is in the orientation of the movie speakers vs pool ones. I always book standard rooms, these were all free upgrades, possibly because I usually arrive between 9-10 AM


----------



## Deebee_7

georgina said:


> I have previously stayed in poolside rooms in Americana and Continental, and while the music is annoying during the day, it did go away at night. From my location the movies did not bother me. However, this summer I was in a tower room facing the pool, and while I was high enough up (10th floor) that I didn't hear the pool music, I was surprised to hear the movies later. Not sure why, perhaps it is in the orientation of the movie speakers vs pool ones. I always book standard rooms, these were all free upgrades, possibly because I usually arrive between 9-10 AM


We are early risers so we would also go to sleep early. Till how late did the music stay on approx? We are looking at family suites.


----------



## georgina

Deebee_7 said:


> We are early risers so we would also go to sleep early. Till how late did the music stay on approx? We are looking at family suites.


It's been a few years since - I think it would have been done by 8 PM at the latest. I have seen reviews of poolside rooms that complained about the movies, it may depend on which way your windows point as the buildings are a little like a W. I have wondered if a white noise machine would help.


----------



## Deebee_7

I decided to go for a non poolview suite. I just made the booking but I did feel the room cost was quiet high (232 dollar per night). I will keep an eye on the price in the coming months. (same period and length of stay at Disneyresort is only $175!)
Can you make a room request through mail? (based in Europe)


----------



## LMichelleee

No more drinking while floating the lazy river?!  Who ruined this? SAD.


----------



## Mike Marzano

So I got back from my conference.  Thank you for the helpful tips.  

I didn't have time to experience the pools, or much of what the hotel had to offer.   While the conference was great and I learned a lot,  I wont go into that here. 

Had this been a family vacation, we would have come away from it pretty happy.   We usually spend as much time as we can in the parks.  So the hotel being clean, and the room being comfortable is key, and the Cabana Bay Beach was.

They put me in the Americana section, room 5503 (5th floor).  It was very close to the elevator, but I couldn't hear that.   I did hear the "neighbors" from time to time at night.   If I got up against the window, and looked to the left, I could see the top of the Hulk coaster, Dr. Doom's Fearfall, Dudly Do-right.

When I was checking in, and asked, the person behind the desk said that I would have to walk to the conference areas in the Royal Pacific, so that is what I did.  They had signs saying "do not cross here" at the Adventure Way intersection right out front.  So instead, I ended up following the Castaway building to the walk way and bridge over Adventure Way down near the Hollywood Way intersection, then up, around and into the Sapphire Falls resort lobby and walk the rest inside... 1.25 miles one way in 75 Degrees, 80% Humidity, and sun, as you can probably imagine, I was sweating when I got there.  BUT the walking too and from really helped my back feel good!!  I had surgery a few years ago, and lately its been really hurting, doing that much walking, 2.5miles for the round trip, and lots of walking session to session accounted for over 5 miles each day,  really helped!   I know I could have tried an Uber, but I figured until one got to the hotel, and got back to drop me off between the Royal Pacific and Sapphire, it probably would have taken longer than the walking, so why spend the money.  

As for the hotel.  The room was nice.  The beds were a little uncomfortable at first, but by the second night I found my spot and slept pretty good the rest of the week. 

The conference provided breakfast and lunch, so I mostly just ate dinner at the Bayliner Diner.   The food was what I expected.  Basic (burgers, dogs, pizza, chicken), but good for what they had.  The Jerk Chicken with basmati rice was a treat. It was seasoned perfectly, the chicken fell off the bone and was tender and juicy.  Unfortunately there were evenings the condiment dispensers were empty, and the packet bowls only had honey mustard,  so I had to walk around to find yellow mustard for my hotdog one night, and hamburger the other.  While I got the refillable resort mug, occasionally the Coke Freestyle machines were coming up empty.  I usually went for regular Coke or Vitamin Water Zero, and I'd often find the machines had categories of drinks (i.e. Coke, Powerade, Vitamin Water, Vitamin Water Zero)  blacked out (i.e. empty), so I'd have to walk around and check each machine.   One night, I did see a repair man working on a machine, so maybe they were just malfunctioning? 

The gift shop had a nice assortment of T-shirts, towels, backpacks, and other items.  So I did manage to get a few souvenirs before I checked out. 

The Starbucks was always full and had a long line.  I didn't stop there. 

Being in the conference each day,  the only park time I had was our night at Island of Adventure.  It was sponsored by the conference, so we had from 8:30pm to 11:30pm in Marvel Super Hero Island, Jurassic Park, and Harry Potter/Hogsmeade all to our selves.  They had food and drinks out for us until 10:30p.  We were the only ones in those sections.  So no lines meant we could get on Hagrids, the Velocicoaster, then Hagrids again, at which point we considered Velocicoaster again but were a little tipsy and decided to sit and eat and drink a little.


----------



## georgina

Mike Marzano said:


> So I got back from my conference.  Thank you for the helpful tips.
> 
> I didn't have time to experience the pools, or much of what the hotel had to offer.   While the conference was great and I learned a lot,  I wont go into that here.
> 
> Had this been a family vacation, we would have come away from it pretty happy.   We usually spend as much time as we can in the parks.  So the hotel being clean, and the room being comfortable is key, and the Cabana Bay Beach was.
> 
> They put me in the Americana section, room 5503 (5th floor).  It was very close to the elevator, but I couldn't hear that.   I did hear the "neighbors" from time to time at night.   If I got up against the window, and looked to the left, I could see the top of the Hulk coaster, Dr. Doom's Fearfall, Dudly Do-right.
> 
> When I was checking in, and asked, the person behind the desk said that I would have to walk to the conference areas in the Royal Pacific, so that is what I did.  They had signs saying "do not cross here" at the Adventure Way intersection right out front.  So instead, I ended up following the Castaway building to the walk way and bridge over Adventure Way down near the Hollywood Way intersection, then up, around and into the Sapphire Falls resort lobby and walk the rest inside... 1.25 miles one way in 75 Degrees, 80% Humidity, and sun, as you can probably imagine, I was sweating when I got there.  BUT the walking too and from really helped my back feel good!!  I had surgery a few years ago, and lately its been really hurting, doing that much walking, 2.5miles for the round trip, and lots of walking session to session accounted for over 5 miles each day,  really helped!   I know I could have tried an Uber, but I figured until one got to the hotel, and got back to drop me off between the Royal Pacific and Sapphire, it probably would have taken longer than the walking, so why spend the money.
> 
> As for the hotel.  The room was nice.  The beds were a little uncomfortable at first, but by the second night I found my spot and slept pretty good the rest of the week.
> 
> The conference provided breakfast and lunch, so I mostly just ate dinner at the Bayliner Diner.   The food was what I expected.  Basic (burgers, dogs, pizza, chicken), but good for what they had.  The Jerk Chicken with basmati rice was a treat. It was seasoned perfectly, the chicken fell off the bone and was tender and juicy.  Unfortunately there were evenings the condiment dispensers were empty, and the packet bowls only had honey mustard,  so I had to walk around to find yellow mustard for my hotdog one night, and hamburger the other.  While I got the refillable resort mug, occasionally the Coke Freestyle machines were coming up empty.  I usually went for regular Coke or Vitamin Water Zero, and I'd often find the machines had categories of drinks (i.e. Coke, Powerade, Vitamin Water, Vitamin Water Zero)  blacked out (i.e. empty), so I'd have to walk around and check each machine.   One night, I did see a repair man working on a machine, so maybe they were just malfunctioning?
> 
> The gift shop had a nice assortment of T-shirts, towels, backpacks, and other items.  So I did manage to get a few souvenirs before I checked out.
> 
> The Starbucks was always full and had a long line.  I didn't stop there.


Sorry about the walking issue. There’s a line in Pirates of the Caribbean about the rules are more like guidelines. I cross there at the light, as do others, do need to exercise caution though.

Glad you enjoyed IOA.


----------



## kbelle8995

I had a quick trip to Universal.  We left early due to the Hurricane.  Thought it was best to go home before the storm started coming through.  We had a very nice room at Cabana Bay.  It was quite fresh.  It looks like the carpet had been replaced and the mattresses were great.  We had a great interaction with three staff members.  Front desk, housekeeping and Maintanance.  We had to call maintanance due to the fact that the small refrigerator wasn't working.  He came immediately and it was fixed by the time we returned from our day. 

It was so clean and fresh.


----------



## Roobear77

I have a question about the lazy river.  Does the hotel supply inner tubes?


----------



## CJK

Roobear77 said:


> I have a question about the lazy river.  Does the hotel supply inner tubes?


They are available for purchase poolside.


----------



## georgina

Roobear77 said:


> I have a question about the lazy river.  Does the hotel supply inner tubes?


I haven’t tried in years, but you used to be able to bring your own and they would inflate it for free. not sure of the current rules and prices, it may be less expensive than buying one there.


----------



## sandam1

georgina said:


> I haven’t tried in years, but you used to be able to bring your own and they would inflate it for free. not sure of the current rules and prices, it may be less expensive than buying one there.



On my last trip, they now have an air hose on the side of the shack and you can just inflate it yourself. Sooooo much quicker than having to wait in line for them to do it.


----------



## Deebee_7

Will be staying in july with my family of 4 for 2 weeks. I was planning on renting a car for the 2nd week as we still want to do some other non-universal things. I am starting to wonder if I should rent the car for 2 full weeks and just pick it up at the airport. This will save +-50$ on uber. But the car rental is 250$ more and parking will add another 140$ to that. So all in all 340$ (390-50 from the uber) more for renting the car for the full 2 weeks opposed to just 1 week. Why i'm contemplating this is because I wonder if we won't be spending a lot more than that on food for the week for a family of 4 staying onsite. I take it we would mostly eat at Cabana bay itself and maybe citiwalk a night or 2. I've got no idea of the cost of food in these restaurants. And no idea if going to a restaurant offsite would be much cheaper. Tips welcome!


----------



## lisam70

Deebee_7 said:


> Will be staying in july with my family of 4 for 2 weeks. I was planning on renting a car for the 2nd week as we still want to do some other non-universal things. I am starting to wonder if I should rent the car for 2 full weeks and just pick it up at the airport. This will save +-50$ on uber. But the car rental is 250$ more and parking will add another 140$ to that. So all in all 340$ (390-50 from the uber) more for renting the car for the full 2 weeks opposed to just 1 week. Why i'm contemplating this is because I wonder if we won't be spending a lot more than that on food for the week for a family of 4 staying onsite. I take it we would mostly eat at Cabana bay itself and maybe citiwalk a night or 2. I've got no idea of the cost of food in these restaurants. And no idea if going to a restaurant offsite would be much cheaper. Tips welcome!


Are you staying in a standard room or family suite?
you could do a grocery run either way but with the suite you have the microwave which is really nice. I’m not sure off site restaurants will save you a ton of money-maybe ask on the Where to eat thread several people post experiences with local Orlando restaurants. the food at CB is good but I’d get sick of it for two weeks lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Deebee_7 said:


> I've got no idea of the cost of food in these restaurants. And no idea if going to a restaurant offsite would be much cheaper. Tips welcome!


On Universal's website you can find menus including prices for the restaurants around the resort (parks, hotels, and City Walk). Helps for budgeting & planning.

Also you can Doordash food in.


----------



## Deebee_7

lisam70 said:


> Are you staying in a standard room or family suite?
> you could do a grocery run either way but with the suite you have the microwave which is really nice. I’m not sure off site restaurants will save you a ton of money-maybe ask on the Where to eat thread several people post experiences with local Orlando restaurants. the food at CB is good but I’d get sick of it for two weeks lol.


We are in a family suite. 
So was hoping to shop for snacks, light lunches etc. Without a car more of a challenge unless you go for instacart etc (but nuissance that you have to be there to pick it up)


----------



## schumigirl

Deebee_7 said:


> Will be staying in july with my family of 4 for 2 weeks. I was planning on renting a car for the 2nd week as we still want to do some other non-universal things. I am starting to wonder if I should rent the car for 2 full weeks and just pick it up at the airport. This will save +-50$ on uber. But the car rental is 250$ more and parking will add another 140$ to that. So all in all 340$ (390-50 from the uber) more for renting the car for the full 2 weeks opposed to just 1 week. Why i'm contemplating this is because I wonder if we won't be spending a lot more than that on food for the week for a family of 4 staying onsite. I take it we would mostly eat at Cabana bay itself and maybe citiwalk a night or 2. I've got no idea of the cost of food in these restaurants. And no idea if going to a restaurant offsite would be much cheaper. Tips welcome!



This is a very good thread damo created to help folks with menu`s and prices.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...do-including-menus-updated-regularly.2681315/


----------



## Deebee_7

Thanks!


----------



## lisam70

Deebee_7 said:


> We are in a family suite.
> So was hoping to shop for snacks, light lunches etc. Without a car more of a challenge unless you go for instacart etc (but nuissance that you have to be there to pick it up)


The suites are great. A lot of times we had leftovers from dinner for breakfast or lunch since the portions are usually pretty large. The kids loved the pizza at CB and would often eat that leftover for breakfast. Having a car would be convenient but then it’s the added cost. You could also use private car service from airport. It’s more expensive than Uber but will include a stop at grocery store


----------



## Deebee_7

I did not know that this would include a stop at a grocery store. Thanks for that. I will look into it.


----------



## yellowfish78

Does the TV have hookup for a Roku or Fire Stick?  (Trying to catch football games while we are there...)


----------



## CAPSLOCK

yellowfish78 said:


> Does the TV have hookup for a Roku or Fire Stick?  (Trying to catch football games while we are there...)


It sure does!
Don't forget the little HDMI cord though...


----------



## yellowfish78

Found fridge photos!  Now next questions - I'm weird. Condiments in Bayliner Diner - are they still individually wrapped or the older pumped style? Are peanut butter packets still out or just mustard, mayo and ketchup?


----------



## Roobear77

CJK said:


> They are available for purchase poolside.


Further to this..does anyone know the current price?

Trying to find inner tubes in late October in Canada is proving challenging LOL.


----------



## CJK

Roobear77 said:


> Further to this..does anyone know the current price?
> 
> Trying to find inner tubes in late October in Canada is proving challenging LOL.


Funny you say that. We bought our tubes several years ago from Canadian Tire! They had maple leafs all over them, and we still bring them each trip! lol I don't remember what time of year we bought them though! Good luck!


----------



## yellowfish78

Roobear77 said:


> Further to this..does anyone know the current price?
> 
> Trying to find inner tubes in late October in Canada is proving challenging LOL.


I'll be there in a week and will let you know but last I knew they were between $9 and $13 depending on the size.


----------



## Roobear77

yellowfish78 said:


> I'll be there in a week and will let you know but last I knew they were between $9 and $13 depending on the size.


Brilliant, thanks so much!  This is our first time staying on site, excited to hear how it was!


----------



## General Panic

Anyone know if Cabana Bay pool can be used by Aventura guests? We stayed at cabana bay this year and loved the lazy river but for a change opted for Aventura next year.


----------



## jaceraden

General Panic said:


> Anyone know if Cabana Bay pool can be used by Aventura guests? We stayed at cabana bay this year and loved the lazy river but for a change opted for Aventura next year.


Yes! I just learned about Universal pool hopping. Apparently the only guests who can't hop are Endless Summer. The thread I saw this in advised talking to someone at the desk about showing your resort key card and then getting a day card to access the pool.


----------



## yellowfish78

Roobear77 said:


> Further to this..does anyone know the current price?
> 
> Trying to find inner tubes in late October in Canada is proving challenging LOL.


They range from $10-$16 - no cash.


----------



## yellowfish78

Just got back from a week stay in an exterior suite parking lot view, Castaway building ground floor. We were super close to the Garden Walkway to Sapphire/the parks and worked out perfect for us.  We normally would walk to Sapphire Falls to get on the boat to go to the parks, then take the bus back to the hotel.

Busses were a plenty and they always left full - so be prepared to wait if you don't yet have a full bus (every time we were on a bus it waited for people to fill all seats AND stand in the isles.)

Bayliner Diner had more food listed in the cafeteria than what was listed via online menu, so that was a nice touch to see some added food to both the international and burger/grill area.  

If you plan on using the sofa bed, it's hard as a rock. At least in our room it was. We also had to ask for extra bedding, blankets and sheets. Never had any issues requesting extra items like bowls and plates or silverware and coffee.  

Text service from the hotel was a little spotty - I had asked for the link for Cabana Bay information and we didn't get it until mid-next day. Most questions were answered within an hour of sending though.  Internet was rough in the room too - we'd have to reconnect by the door and then would be good for the rest of the day. 

And just to share my favorite personal tidbit - if you're going to play mini-golf either 1. bring your AAA card with you for a discount or 2. hang out around the exit and wait and see if someone will give you a discounted scratch off. It hurt dropping $80 on mini-golf. LOL


----------



## TheBacklot

yellowfish78 said:


> Just got back from a week stay in an exterior suite parking lot view, Castaway building ground floor. We were super close to the Garden Walkway to Sapphire/the parks and worked out perfect for us.  We normally would walk to Sapphire Falls to get on the boat to go to the parks, then take the bus back to the hotel.
> 
> Busses were a plenty and they always left full - so be prepared to wait if you don't yet have a full bus (every time we were on a bus it waited for people to fill all seats AND stand in the isles.)
> 
> Bayliner Diner had more food listed in the cafeteria than what was listed via online menu, so that was a nice touch to see some added food to both the international and burger/grill area.
> 
> If you plan on using the sofa bed, it's hard as a rock. At least in our room it was. We also had to ask for extra bedding, blankets and sheets. Never had any issues requesting extra items like bowls and plates or silverware and coffee.
> 
> Text service from the hotel was a little spotty - I had asked for the link for Cabana Bay information and we didn't get it until mid-next day. Most questions were answered within an hour of sending though.  Internet was rough in the room too - we'd have to reconnect by the door and then would be good for the rest of the day.
> 
> And just to share my favorite personal tidbit - if you're going to play mini-golf either 1. bring your AAA card with you for a discount or 2. hang out around the exit and wait and see if someone will give you a discounted scratch off. It hurt dropping $80 on mini-golf. LOL



Are you talking about Hollywood Drive-In Golf? Was thinking about doing this with the family. How long would you say it took you to get through the course?


----------



## yellowfish78

TheBacklot said:


> Are you talking about Hollywood Drive-In Golf? Was thinking about doing this with the family. How long would you say it took you to get through the course?


That's a wonderful question! Wish I had an answer! LOL  I want to say the four of us started around 7pm after dinner at Cowfish...but I don't remember the time we ended... we had some holes where we had to wait for people in front of us to finish out, so some wait and play spots but not many?  It couldn't have been more than an hour and a half?  It never FELT long...


----------



## Deebee_7

Does anyone know the Americana building has family suites? I'm asking because I currently have a booking for a family suite and chose a non pool view because we tend to go to sleep early (are on European time ) and did not want any noise. I was hoping on the Americana building as it would be close to the bus stop and VB. But nowI see that if you compare the maps of the building that I can find, I see the that continental has family suites (the wider type rooms on the map) but the Americana doesn't seem to have any (only the narrower type of rooms on the map). This could be just the 1 floor but i'm not sure. Can anyone create some clarity on this?


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Do they still have bonfires and movies by both pools? I haven't checked for a few years. Thank you!


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hi Yes they still have the bonfire nightly to roast marshmallows.
I think the nightly movie is at the pool lobby side.


----------



## kbelle8995

Malt shop is open.  Really good ice cream


----------



## georgina

kbelle8995 said:


> Malt shop is open.  Really good ice creamView attachment 725926


Is that what they were building at the other end of the dining area? Figures they would open it right after I leave! Have you noticed if it is open in the morning?


----------



## sandam1

kbelle8995 said:


> Malt shop is open.  Really good ice creamView attachment 725926



Can you grab some photos of the menu? Thanks!


----------



## kbelle8995

georgina said:


> Is that what they were building at the other end of the dining area? Figures they would open it right after I leave! Have you noticed if it is open in the morning?


Yes they are open in the morning with some grap and go items. Some bottled drinks and prepared yogurt parfaits.  Also it looked like they had breakfast sandwiches.

I did not take a picture of the menu.  But I did see a root beer, and coke float.  Various smoothies including a berry one.  We had a brownie sundae and we’re also offered samples.of the ice cream.  I think the samples were an opening day thing.  You can order scoops of ice cream

i have unfortunately gone home and didn’t get a shot of the menu


----------



## georgina

sandam1 said:


> Can you grab some photos of the menu? Thanks!


I did find shots of the menu on other sites by googling.


----------



## GulAtiCa

I love the idea of a Mal/shake shop at Cabana Bay. It's really funny, I was just there for Thanksgiving for their Thanksgiving meal (we weren't staying at CB this year, just came to CB after VB to have lunch) and somehow didn't notice they were building something there funny enough.

Looking forward to staying again to get a shake.


----------



## kbelle8995

I can state that the Brownie Sundae was very good


----------

